# Rate the signature above you!



## Ron Swanson (Jan 13, 2011)

Rate the signature out of 10.

Based on creativity, looks, arrangement, etc.

*Please make sure to stay on topic!*

Go!


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 13, 2011)

9/10


----------



## merinda! (Jan 13, 2011)

0/10

??????

kind of hard since you don't have a siggy. D:


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 13, 2011)

CUPCAKE!! *O*

8


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

10
Mainly for the link to your dA. I love your photos. =P


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2011)

Pretty decent signature.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks! I just ran out of premium membership. I feel like a noob again there. :\ 

Didn't you just get a new camera?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate running out of a membership. Makes me feel like a noob, too. D:

Yus ma'am, sure did.


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not trying to be a backseat but did you guys just miss the whole point of this topic then discussing your DeviantArt memberships?


----------



## Hiro (Jan 14, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2011)

10/10

1/10 (better answer if you purchase)


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2011)

Eggs, and a charge button.

0/10 Not really much to rate.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 14, 2011)

5/10

It's blank, but it has a kick ass siggy.


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

6/10.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 14, 2011)

6/10

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 14, 2011)

7/10, this is fun.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Eggs, and a charge button.
> 
> 0/10 Not really much to rate.



Click my charge button, Nothing happens, I promise.


----------



## Biochao (Jan 14, 2011)

Since Bidoof's sig was already rated I'll rate Chimera's.

8/10
I like Youtube poop memes but I would prefer a Pokemon card. lol


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 14, 2011)

7/10

My signature is blank to you all, but it shows up on my screen.. D:


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2011)

Blank signature.  0/10


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10
I actually like it.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 15, 2011)

Cautious to click that spoiler or w/e. @___@
And gpx, ugh I want to get back into it but eh.

7/10


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2011)

Rinzler said:


> Cautious to click that spoiler or w/e. @___@
> And gpx, ugh I want to get back into it but eh.
> 
> 7/10


 
It doesn't matter if you click it or not, it just says "Unable to load content" it doesn't cost Bells.

And 7/10


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10

Small, but I love Smugleaf :3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 15, 2011)

6/10
The arrangement bothers me 
@_____@


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty basic and monotone, but I like it.. 7/10

trolololol random signature makes it hard to rate mine 8D


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 15, 2011)

Muk sig - 10/10

nicely done


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 15, 2011)

7

Seems a bit plain.

@_@


----------



## Chimera (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10 It makes me feel good.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 22, 2011)

2/10
Pretty boring, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 22, 2011)

Rinzler said:


> 2/10
> Pretty boring, but it made me laugh.


 Yet you rate it 2/10 
7/10 because it's romantic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2011)

1/10
Boring


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 22, 2011)

7/10

Nice sig.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 22, 2011)

3/10 not much really going on :/


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

10/10, love the sassy gay friend, and the red dead redemption is really good too.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2011)

9/10
Very colorful signature.


----------



## FallChild (Feb 22, 2011)

9/10 I like it! Anything with explosions and a robot is cool in my book.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 23, 2011)

5/10


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 23, 2011)

7/10
I like the planet thing, but it could be better


----------



## MasterC (Feb 24, 2011)

4/10
Your icon though looks good.


----------



## Callie (Feb 26, 2011)

6/10. Nice art, but could be better.


----------



## Jaiden :P (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm.. Kitteh's ill say automaticlly 10/10 xP


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 27, 2011)

2/10


----------



## KoolKitteh (Feb 27, 2011)

0/0
There is nothing. Cept the Spoiler which doesn't count.


----------



## Caius (Feb 27, 2011)

8/10 Pretty nice gif. I don't even remember if I have a sig.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Feb 27, 2011)

1/10
Only Infomation


----------



## Caius (Feb 27, 2011)

1/10 Same. 

Updated my sig.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Mar 5, 2011)

2/10
A bit boring.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 13, 2011)

4/10 It's not really great


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 13, 2011)

10/10 for sassy gay friend


----------



## Zex (Mar 13, 2011)

6/10
nothing bad about it


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm SURE I posted on this before...

10000/10.

Epic no signiture.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 14, 2011)

Any sig with gpx+ is cool
10/10!


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 27, 2011)

3/10


could use a bit more stuff on it


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 3, 2011)

6/10 
It's good but it needs more I think


----------



## rafren (Apr 6, 2011)

11/10 for sassy gay friend.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 6, 2011)

4/10


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 8, 2011)

9/10 I Love It All The Pokemon Look Kick ASS


----------



## Yokie (Apr 9, 2011)

9/10

Sassy gay friend. Ha.


----------



## rafren (Apr 9, 2011)

10/10

Love how the Pokemon look.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Yokie said:


> 9/10
> 
> Sassy gay friend. Ha.


 
http://zeurel.deviantart.com/#/d3d3nsh

1/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 10, 2011)

0/10...


----------



## MasterC (Apr 10, 2011)

7/10
It's talking,and dancing!


----------



## Yokie (Apr 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> http://zeurel.deviantart.com/#/d3d3nsh
> 
> 1/10


 
WHAT. THE ART IS AWESOME HOW DARE YOU.

5/10


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2011)

5/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 19, 2011)

6/10

the beds are good and dancing and talking but thats about it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

7/10
i like the crazy redd signature.


----------



## Tek (Apr 19, 2011)

4/10 I can't really see what is going around redd.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

?/10
No Signature


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 19, 2011)

7/10, mainly for the politoeds


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

10/10
used my Trainer card


----------



## Chimera (Apr 19, 2011)

8/10 for having mint flavored ice cream.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 20, 2011)

5/10 not much going on


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Not unless you click on the link. Yours gets 7/10, at least it has animation.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

6/10

would be good with more colour


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

6/10

meh


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 21, 2011)

7/10 

Derp


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

7/10

its ok


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 21, 2011)

3/10 

better than yours


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 21, 2011)

Its okay.
6/10


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 22, 2011)

4/10

Glathir is pretty cool but it just needs more things that catch your eye


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10

They're both cool.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10. x)


----------



## MasterC (May 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 5, 2011)

7/10 It's good but I have seen better


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## bittermeat (May 7, 2011)

10/10 Scott Pilgrim, probably one of the stupidest movies I have seen, but it was really funny.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 7, 2011)

10/10, it's better than mine.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 7, 2011)

4/10


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 8, 2011)

5/10


----------



## m12 (May 8, 2011)

Gorillaz, like a boss. 8/10.


----------



## KoolKitteh (May 8, 2011)

9/10
Sonic Colors!  Love that game!


----------



## bittermeat (May 8, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Josh (May 8, 2011)

7/10 Colour but I like your signatures overall.


----------



## SockHead (May 8, 2011)

8/10. It just fits.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 13, 2011)

5/10
Random and no details about well.... anything


----------



## muffun (May 13, 2011)

Well I shouldn't really rate a signature I created, but 8.5/10.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

9.5/10

don't like how its on the right but.....


----------



## m12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm enthused over the creativity. Nice work. 6/10.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 24, 2011)

10/10 That looks awesome.


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

10/10, great job.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha. I thought Kirby's feet were his arms for a second. 7/10


----------



## muffun (Jun 25, 2011)

Digging it. 9/10


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2011)

Not a fan of Gaga, but has a nice flow.  8/10


----------



## muffun (Jun 25, 2011)

That isn't Gaga but ok. 9.5/10


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2011)

muffun said:


> That isn't Gaga but ok. 9.5/10


 
wut?
I feel like a dumbass now.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Pretty colors. 10/10


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2011)

Render is low qaulity.  Very nice choice of colors by the way.
8/10


----------



## m12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow. That's really original. Great job! 9/10


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

m12 said:


> Wow. That's really original. Great job! 9/10


 
Thanks!  Your signature is really good too!  I'm reallly digging that text, care to private message me the download link to that text?  I appreciate it.
9/10


----------



## Princess (Jun 29, 2011)

A+/10


----------



## Yokie (Jun 29, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 4, 2011)

0/10
I don't see anything?


----------



## Caius (Jul 5, 2011)

9/10. Effing pickle <3


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 5, 2011)

9/10, looks cool!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jul 5, 2011)

8/10 really like it.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 5, 2011)

8/10.


----------



## Josh (Jul 5, 2011)

7/10 Like the colours.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 5, 2011)

8/10.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 5, 2011)

8/10 Not really interested in Spiderman.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 6, 2011)

7/10

Pretty bland to me.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jul 6, 2011)

2/10 Weird


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 6, 2011)

9/10 
Bidoof is awesome!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jul 6, 2011)

6/10 its ok


----------



## Caius (Jul 6, 2011)

9/10 For the sig. -8 for it not being made by you.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 17, 2011)

6/10
the signature itself is nice, but the layout of it overall bothers me


----------



## muffun (Jul 17, 2011)

30138129038213901283902138123981230912/10 jimmy fallon is a god


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2011)

9/10 your sig is nice


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 17, 2011)

10/10 . 

I really like it '


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

5/10
Looks really good, although it could be a little bit smoother.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 18, 2011)

6/10

ehh... ok


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

4/10, the outline of the character is horrible, although the same person made my signature xd


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 18, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

0/10 No signature.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

9.5/10

Really nice designing.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!

Just a tip, my signature keeps changing.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

The super mario galaxy one is pretty good, but you should have some more effects on top of Mario.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 18, 2011)

I think your signature just "explodes" in pure brilliance


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 18, 2011)

9/10


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 18, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> 9/10


Which one did you see exactly?


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Which one did you see exactly?


 
Does it change automatically, like an animated signature?


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Does it change automatically, like an animated signature?


 
It uses some smartavatar stuff or something so it is different everytime you view it. Also 1337 posts xd


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> It uses some smartavatar stuff or something so it is different everytime you view it. Also 1337 posts xd


 
Ah, cool.


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jul 18, 2011)

7/10 a bit plain but the quote is nice


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

0/10 No signature.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Ermmm...I can see where the link goes to...~_~


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooops, Ninja'd.


----------



## muffun (Jul 18, 2011)

:| /10


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. :l

6.5/10


----------



## MasterC (Jul 18, 2011)

3/10

Too simple


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 18, 2011)

7/10.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

MasterC said:


> 3/10
> 
> Too simple


Like I said, haters gonna hate. :l


twinkinator said:


> 7/10.



Yours is cool. 

8.5/10


----------



## Thunder (Jul 18, 2011)

@MasterC: There's nothing necessarily wrong with simplicity.

7/10.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 21, 2011)

9/10


----------



## .IE. (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice, 8.7/10.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2011)

8/10. I like the format.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 23, 2011)

8.3/10

It's color coordinated.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 26, 2011)

6/10

impact bothers me so much but that's just me


----------



## Thunder (Jul 26, 2011)

8/10

Woo, Jimmy Fallon


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty Smexy 7.5/10


----------



## SockHead (Jul 29, 2011)

7/10

Kind of blah.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 29, 2011)

8/10

RAINBOW TIGER


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 9, 2011)

3.5/10


----------



## Caius (Aug 9, 2011)

1/10


----------



## FallChild (Aug 10, 2011)

9/10

That's a cool signature.


----------



## PrincessJess (Aug 10, 2011)

Pretty cool. 8/10


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 17, 2011)

6/10

Its a bit boring, although its got your friend code and stuff


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2011)

7/10 Interesting.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 17, 2011)

9/10 SEXY, should have a border?


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2011)

7/10 

Nah, I thought it was fine without one. That's what the black swirlies are trying to be


----------



## MasterC (Aug 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Callie (Aug 17, 2011)

9.5/10


----------



## Solar (Aug 17, 2011)

10/10 love the "colorin like a boss"


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 17, 2011)

5/10

I love the color scheme though!


----------



## Caius (Aug 18, 2011)

10/10

That shine
That swagger
Holy crap I think I love you.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2011)

8/10

Nice colors and well organized.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 20, 2011)

7/10 It's a little sloppy :/


----------



## Yokie (Aug 20, 2011)

9/10

Wolves are awesome. =P


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 20, 2011)

7/10

The sharpening is beautiful.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 21, 2011)

10/10 It's so great


----------



## FallChild (Aug 22, 2011)

9/10

Coooooool. I stared at that thing for 5 minutes.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 23, 2011)

6/10

A bit plain.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 2, 2011)

8 out of 10. Very good signature!


----------



## PoxyLemon (Nov 3, 2011)

6/10, it's good but I'm not a big L fan


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 3, 2011)

7/10 It's awesome because it's unique!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 3, 2011)

6.5/10

I like it, but it's a little dull.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Nov 3, 2011)

8/10 thats extra becuase of SPORE, man I love that game


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

10/10, It's creative : D


----------



## Keenan (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10

Funny, but way too overused


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty sweet 10/10


----------



## Keenan (Dec 22, 2011)

bittermeat said:


> Pretty sweet 10/10



Thanks!


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

^ You have to rate it now.

9/10


----------



## Muffin (Feb 21, 2012)

9/10

Banana! xD


----------



## SockHead (Feb 22, 2012)

8/10 Your signature has a nice flow


----------



## Static (Feb 24, 2012)

10/10 creative


----------



## Muffin (Feb 24, 2012)

9/10

Yoshis are cute


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 24, 2012)

9/10

Vocaloid is cool + the image is cute.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10 

Very nice colours mixed together to create a nice atmosphere


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


Looks very cool but i can see little white lines around the character


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10

It's interesting enough to keep my attention.
I'd never use it though.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 26, 2012)

5/10.

Very flat. Matches well with you avatar though. ^^


----------



## Static (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 It looks amazing.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 27, 2012)

6/10

I like yoshi. I one with hat is neat.
Ottherwise it's abit small for a signature.


----------



## Static (Feb 27, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> 6/10
> 
> I like yoshi. I one with hat is neat.
> Ottherwise it's abit small for a signature.



Ikr  It sucks how it turned out small when the picture was actually big. The one with the hat is the "papa" according to the pic XD

9/10 :]


----------



## Muffin (Feb 27, 2012)

9/10 again lol


----------



## monkey905332 (Feb 27, 2012)

9/10   Awesome


----------



## MiracleHeart (Feb 28, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Muffin (Feb 28, 2012)

10/10, love Vocaloid.
^.^/


----------



## Kami (Mar 4, 2012)

8/10 ;]


----------



## Keenan (Mar 4, 2012)

9/10 Really cool, but the gif creeps me out...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 4, 2012)

7/10. The only thing I don't like is the black background, everything else is nice.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Mar 5, 2012)

8/10 background is a little too busy, but other than that nice job on the sig .


----------



## Keenan (Mar 5, 2012)

0/10. It's not colorful enough...


----------



## Box9Missingo (Mar 5, 2012)

XD Thanks. 8/10 it's a little too dark background wise, but other wise I really like the gif you used for your sig along with the effect .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 5, 2012)

Box9Missingo said:


> 8/10 background is a little too busy, but other than that nice job on the sig .



Thanks. Personally, I think it deserves a 10/10.

I didn't make it, credit goes to m12(malesretmit12) for making it for me.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

10/10. Awesome pixel art.


----------



## Kami (Mar 14, 2012)

8/10. Did ya make it yourself? :]


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2012)

yep 

9/10. I love lucky star!


----------



## Maarten707 (Mar 15, 2012)

9/10, because you made it yourself!


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 16, 2012)

5/10 - Simple, Plain, Common. Don't really like it


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

4/10. Like the coon reference, but the song kills it. I love the Foo Fighters but that song really disappointed me.

but in an unrelated note: I love your user title.


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 17, 2012)

9/10  Pretty awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2012)

Aww. cute siggy.

8/10


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2012)

8.6/10


----------



## Cloud (Jul 8, 2012)

5/10 mainly because i hate the ghosts in Pacman. >_<


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 8, 2012)

0/10

Just because his signature didn't have the gohsts from pacman.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2012)

0/10

No siggy?


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2012)

8.6/10


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

7/10

a little big, don't yah think?


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

1/10.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Cloud (Jul 9, 2012)

6/10 pretty funny


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

5/10.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

0.5/10


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## MasterC (Jul 11, 2012)

4.5/10

Picture doesn't look properly centered; use [center][SIGPIC][/SIGPIC][/center] to center it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## monkey905332 (Jul 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 13, 2013)

can I bring this back? 

very informative, it'd be extremely helpful if i wanted to stalk u 10/10


----------



## Elijo (Jul 13, 2013)

I see a handsome looking dude with a sword so...

8/10 (Only because I love swords.)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 14, 2013)

9/10, because I don't remember what that's from, but I think I've seen it...also because it's different (in a cool way). 
Mine *probably* won't be that high...it's just a New Leaf thing...I suppose you could rate it 10/10 if you're a true New Leaf fan.   *Hint, hint.*


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 15, 2013)

Madison123's-9/10!


----------



## Alijasp (Jul 16, 2013)

Very Informative signature Allison


----------



## Marceline (Jul 23, 2013)

Thought I'd bump this. 10/10 LOVING THAT SIGNATURE


----------



## Byngo (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know what to think of that signature... o:

7/10


----------



## Marceline (Jul 23, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I don't know what to think of that signature... o:
> 
> 7/10



Its the characters from the anime: Shingeki No Kyojin doing the dance from another anime: Free! Iwatobi Swim Club! C:

9/10 because who doesn't love Domo-Kun?! Not 10/10 because I'm obsessed with things being centered.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 24, 2013)

9/10 Because the guy is cute.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

8/10 Tis pretty cool c:


----------



## Solar (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10

It's surprisingly entertaining to watch c:


----------



## Alijasp (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow this siggy is awesome,Did u make this Benmjy?


----------



## StiX (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10! It's a really nice quote!


----------



## Solar (Jul 26, 2013)

I did make my siggy!! Thank you so much 

10/10 I love the sprites and K.K. Slider collage. Everything about it is awesome!!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 28, 2013)

10/10
I love it so much!  You'll have to make me one sometime, haha!  Expect a request soon~


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 28, 2013)

6/10 informative


----------



## Umaril (Jul 28, 2013)

7/10 Simple yet useful.


----------



## Mary (Jul 28, 2013)

5/10 no sig info,good pic tho.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

ew. Close-ups of eyes creep me out


----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 30, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 30, 2013)

Love the color scheme! 8/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 30, 2013)

7.5/10 c:


----------



## Pinny (Jul 31, 2013)

7/10 Pretty colors and informative~


----------



## StiX (Jul 31, 2013)

7.5/10 simple and clean!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

9/10 pretty damn cool


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

7,8/10

Cute and simple!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2013)

7/10

:3


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 6, 2013)

7/10~
The font's a bit hard to read on the picture o:


----------



## Marceline (Aug 6, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​


10/10

I like the colour scheme and the choice of patterns! ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 7, 2013)

8/10 lol


----------



## Beanie (Aug 7, 2013)

8/10 the colors are real nice :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 7, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

8/10

I like the colours, but I'm having trouble reading the teenie tiny text. ; v ;​
✖ ▌​


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 7, 2013)

10/10 in funniness.
0/10 in Information.
oh, and 10/10 in awesomness because it?s attack on titan lol
xD


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 7, 2013)

10/10


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

10/10 because it looks cool.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 11, 2013)

10/10 

Very simple. Love the colors and the font! ^_^;~


----------



## StiX (Aug 11, 2013)

9.5/10

Love the image merged into the font!


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

10/10
Beautiful in general, I love it!


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 12, 2013)

9/10
Love the pixelarty-ness and that you used the ores owo 
For me the villager sprites are just a bit small and hard to see.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 14, 2013)

10/10
Cute, centered, and the colours go well together ^ ^


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

9/10
Funny, plus who doesn't like Attack on Titan?


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 15, 2013)

9/10

The penguin's so cute!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 15, 2013)

9/10 Great colors! ^_^


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

7/10 that cat is boss. LOL


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 15, 2013)

Great base picture, looks official!
8/10

Edit: For some reason the forums make my sig look choppy...

The real picture is http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ivfc4i&s=5


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

10000000/10000000....10/10 Samus FTW. K I will stop  posting for now n give someone else a chance. I just love samus games. Lol


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 15, 2013)

xseed said:


> 10000000/10000000....10/10 Samus FTW. K I will stop  posting for now n give someone else a chance. I just love samus games. Lol



You are now my favorite person >w>


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

@ZeroMetroid thanks. Mat o fact gonna go play a super metroid rom right now. Oops. I posted again  I guess Ima change my sig than


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 17, 2013)

O_O 

I cannot see it! 

0/10 Sorry.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 17, 2013)

9/10 what is Nath?
I like the tree with the leaves on the ones u keep!


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 17, 2013)

Isabelle= instant 10/10 (TENOUTTATEN)


----------



## beebs (Aug 17, 2013)

Welp, since I got a new siggy, might as well see what people think.

I love Metroid so 10/10.


----------



## xseed (Aug 17, 2013)

your sig. aitn bad at all. lol. also em dream villagers. they are boss. 8.5/10


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

Your... signature is broken ; u ; I cant give it anything


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

9/10
Reasons supplied previously


----------



## beebs (Aug 17, 2013)

10/10 Never get a real signature!


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 19, 2013)

Simple but cute 8/10


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2013)

it's so pretty ;~;
8/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

You get a 9/10 for having a nice sig and having Frank as a villager. He's got pretty colors and I like him:3


----------



## salarian (Aug 20, 2013)

7.5/10
Crazy jealous of your Stitches and Marshal ;A;


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

10/10

I like the colour and patterns, and I can actually read the text unlike most villager signatures I've come across.


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10

Very funny. When I first saw it I couldn't take my eyes off of it.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10
I like the way your dreamies are displayed on those orbs.


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10

Lurrrrrrrvv penguins <3


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> 8/10
> I like the way your dreamies are displayed on those orbs.



   As stated previously


----------



## Caucas (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10 its cute


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

10/10 Simple yet very beautiful :3
What font is it?


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

9/10
My manly front is failing.


----------



## Sondos (Aug 29, 2013)

8/10.
it's cute.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

8/10
It's good, but it's the same as your avatar! :c


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2013)

10/10, it's funny


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

9/10
I have a bro crush on that amnesic seagull.


----------



## Vanillite (Sep 3, 2013)

9/10, penguins are cute!  
Mine's Howl from How's Moving Castle~


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10

LAKE VALOR.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

8/10

Mine's currently bad right now, so I'm getting a new one


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 4, 2013)

3/10

It's just text, but Papi and Bianca were mentioned...so...1 point for each of them + 1 more for you having a sig to rate.


----------



## Touko (Oct 4, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

8/10

I like.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

9/10

Mine is so boring... :x


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

8/10 looks fine too me

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can make a signature for you if you want


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 Scout gangnam!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10 it's kind of cool


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

9.8/10 I don't mind the simple siggy


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2013)

9.99/10

Mine's horrible, but I'm getting a new one soon


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2013)

6/10 at least everything is organized


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 5, 2013)

4/10
Lots of information, but I?m personally not a big fan of text signatures.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't say I'm much of a fan but I've seen much worse 5/10.

Made a new signature today to add to my random signature rotation, so rate this one if it's not the one currently showing:


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10

..'simple, yet it gets to the point and isn't boring...I like Gulliver.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 
Awesome.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 5, 2013)

Made me laugh "Red - Do not want, never want, please get discontinued."


10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 
Pretty XD


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 ninja'd me!


----------



## Solid (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10

Nice details in spoiler.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 5, 2013)

GTA 5... I want it... .-. 10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10

funny


----------



## Solid (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice paragraph on behaviors, also nice town sig, I like how the name is Port and it basically shows water, like at an actual port. Not to mention the sailor guy, 9/10.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 amazing


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2013)

7/10



Jas0n said:


> Made a new signature today to add to my random signature rotation, so rate this one if it's not the one currently showing:



Omg teach me how to do that XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Seravee (Oct 7, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Touko (Oct 7, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Hina (Oct 7, 2013)

9/10, pretty cool one now! Way better than your previous. No idea where it's from though..


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2013)

Why thanks. It's Kill La Kill, one of the new fall animes (only one episode is out though, but I felt like making a sig)

7.5/10


----------



## Seravee (Oct 7, 2013)

10/10


----------



## unravel (Oct 7, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2013)

8/10

lol, quite entertaining!


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 7, 2013)

4/10
I?m not a big fan of it :/


----------



## unravel (Oct 8, 2013)

10/10 more unique


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 8, 2013)

^7/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

7/10 
I like the font and colors, but not the scary eye patch girl D:


----------



## Mao (Oct 8, 2013)

7/10 Not a fan of Tom Nook and his stupid loans but it's kind of cute xD


----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2013)

6/10

I like it, but it looks a bit cluttered. I like the avatar better.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 8, 2013)

^6,5/10. I like the font but not much the graphic ^^;;

Though the quote made up for it~


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 9, 2013)

^Cool! 9/10~


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 9, 2013)

9.5/10. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

6/10


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 10, 2013)

8/10. SPARKLES.

Mine's kinda dorky. (And clickable, ooh~)


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 10, 2013)

9/10  Nice :d


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

6.5/10...maybe even a a 7/10

lol


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

6/10

Only because some artists are in there that I like.


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

6/10 pretty cool


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

6/10


----------



## rubyy (Oct 11, 2013)

6/10 it scares me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2013)

8/10

Beautiful clouds, but they're ruined by that...pink thing.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 12, 2013)

8/10 needs more colour.

Sorrynotsorry


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 12, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2013)

5.5/10 - 6/10

simple, informative, not much going on though..


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 12, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Touko (Oct 12, 2013)

3/10.

There's just text currently soo...


----------



## rubyy (Oct 12, 2013)

Ohmerhgawd 87/10 its so cute<3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Emily (Oct 18, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

8/10-9/10

..I like it, it's very colorful, and cute!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Bon (Oct 18, 2013)

7/10 (≧◡≦)


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

4/10

It used to be higher, but I got bored.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

9/10 for being animated!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 19, 2013)

Since yours is just a spoiler I'll rate your villagers  .. 4/10  .. I love Bill, Goldie, Knox and Kid Cat


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

10/10 because Sydney.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> Since yours is just a spoiler I'll rate your villagers  .. 4/10  .. I love Bill, Goldie, Knox and Kid Cat



You can have Knox if you want, he's moving out on the 23rd.


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

7/10 because its organized.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 20, 2013)

8/10

Mine's plain D:


----------



## rubyy (Oct 20, 2013)

7/10 It has a lot of detail, it ain't plain<3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

9/10 Very graphic!


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 20, 2013)

4/10


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 20, 2013)

4/10not much


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

8/10 Can't lie with a Pengutango sig!


----------



## Touko (Oct 21, 2013)

5/10

Just text but at least it has info ^^


----------



## unravel (Oct 21, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Razzy (Oct 21, 2013)

I like how mostly the same ppl are just rating each others sigs.. lol.

I dont really have one. but yeah.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 21, 2013)

5/10

Mines just a small piece of poetry


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 21, 2013)

Not a fan of the poetry....but I like the colors, so maybe 6/10. 

Changed mine....


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 21, 2013)

10/10 

It's IA!


----------



## Hey Jude (Oct 21, 2013)

10/10 Because RESIDENT EVIL 3.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 21, 2013)

2/10 i hate sandwiches do not tell me to enjoy them


----------



## Thunder (Oct 21, 2013)

7/10 don't worry jude, tsundere just has bad taste


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 21, 2013)

10/10 because perfection and reflection


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

5/10 because ew to that girl from Twilight... I honestly can't think of her name right now. lolol


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 22, 2013)

7 outta 10. Looks like someone put in a lot of effort too. C:


----------



## Silvermist (Oct 22, 2013)

10/10 Cute pikachu c:


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)

7/10

Simple but...kinda' cool! c:


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^6/10 since I like the colors but....


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 22, 2013)

9/10 
Pretty


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 23, 2013)

9/10 Cool  <3


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2013)

9/10 :3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2013)

9.5/10
(the text below the links is too bright and it could be reworded better) :3

mine is made by a mod so go easy on it


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 23, 2013)

^Cute and neat! 8/10!


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

9/10

Cool o:


----------



## Emily (Oct 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

6/10


----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2013)

8/10 because it's organize.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 24, 2013)

^10/10~


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2013)

7.5/10

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

9/10


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

8/10 :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 24, 2013)

9/10 :>


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

9/10 :3


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 25, 2013)

^10/10. It's beautifuuul~


----------



## Amyy (Oct 25, 2013)

10/10 

its so pretty *.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

and stuffs AHAHA awh


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 25, 2013)

^8/10. Would be 9 if the image quality was better~


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2013)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2013)

3/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2013)

2/10


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 25, 2013)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2013)

10/10




YOU. HAVE. STATIC.


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 25, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do indeed, he's one of the few crankies I like


----------



## nennyf777 (Oct 25, 2013)

8/10
It's kawaii~!


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 25, 2013)

9/10,  love the picture!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 26, 2013)

9/10 Marshalll :3


----------



## Retro Rider (Oct 26, 2013)

9/10 :3


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Razzy (Oct 28, 2013)

Bam! Finally got a siggy made for myself!


----------



## Zander (Oct 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2013)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 29, 2013)

-10/10

NEVER put the word YOLO in a sig. EVER.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 29, 2013)

4/10

Could use some images and some color...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Zander (Nov 8, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

5/10.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 10, 2013)

9/10 and OMG!!! Walker!! XD


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 13, 2013)

9/10  <3
Before you rate mine, the last line has a meaning to me ok


----------



## reyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Cute! 9 and 1/2 out of 10


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 13, 2013)

9/10


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 18, 2013)

Very  informational... 8/10 c:


----------



## Clayhamster (Nov 18, 2013)

8/10 cute ^^.


----------



## Rin (Nov 18, 2013)

Hm.. it's kinda hard to rate your signature since you don't have one :c
But if you did, it would probably look just as cool as everyone else's signatures ^^


----------



## Touko (Nov 19, 2013)

7/10 ^^


----------



## Rin (Nov 19, 2013)

9/10
Love the art! The font is kind of too light to read, though 
Other than that, you have a lovely signature.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 19, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Rin (Nov 19, 2013)

x3
Yep, I admit I'm pretty horrible when it comes to making signatures lol.

I'd give yours a 9/10, mainly because I like how the villagers are positioned into the bg. It looks pretty cool!


----------



## Farobi (Nov 19, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Amyy (Nov 19, 2013)

10/10

"legit" made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Touko (Nov 19, 2013)

8/10

It's simple but very adorable ~


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 19, 2013)

9/10 :3


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Zander (Nov 19, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## haisu (Nov 19, 2013)

7/10~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 19, 2013)

5/10

Uh, what's with the screaming girl?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 6, 2013)

Why has this died?! It must be brought back to life

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 7, 2013)

9/10
I just don't like green. Sorry.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

10/10, anime and thank you's.. Thank you's are nice.


----------



## Chie (Dec 7, 2013)

8/10

Chie thinks it's cute <3 The test and sprites are a tad small.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

9/10
Cute c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 7, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 7, 2013)

6/10
Pretty basic, but you've got some cool dreamies.


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 7, 2013)

10/10 Super cute!!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 7, 2013)

9/10

Adorably neat!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

10/10

Animated and because David Bowie.


----------



## Chie (Dec 8, 2013)

10/10

I like the color choice and the way it's set out.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 8, 2013)

9/10 nice gif


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

7/10

Colorful and informative.

(BTW, you will never get Bianca from me!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 8, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 8, 2013)

7/10 because those villagers are cool.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 8, 2013)

Very cute, 9/10.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 8, 2013)

4/10
Pokemon.. ehh..


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

6/10

Not much of an anime fan, but you got some cool villagers


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 8, 2013)

5/10
spoiler within a spoiler
You got some unique dreamies and villagers!


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 8, 2013)

8/10 Cute and informative.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 8, 2013)

7/10 It?s pretty cute


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

10/10

Love the scene, and I really love some of your villagers! Probably because some of them are mine too lol


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 8, 2013)

9.5/10 Lovely colors and villagers ^^


----------



## Itachi (Dec 8, 2013)

10/10 because of Marshal <3


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 8, 2013)

8/10, pretty neat.


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 8, 2013)

10/10. So perfect. <3


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 8, 2013)

Cutest art. <3 8/10


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 9, 2013)

9/10! I love how it's laid out, the colour code is really clever and the fonts are nice.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 9, 2013)

I could go for an... 8/10?


----------



## Chie (Dec 9, 2013)

7/10

It was entertaining to read


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 9, 2013)

9/10 cuuuuuuuuttee<3


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 9, 2013)

7/10
Coco <3 but everyone else is eh...


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2013)

7/10 Mikasa FTW!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Thunder (Dec 10, 2013)

7/10 'tis fancy


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 10, 2013)

10/10 
Too cool for everyone.


----------



## Murray (Dec 10, 2013)

1/10 too many anime


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

Umm. 

5/10

Sorry D:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 10, 2013)

7/10

A little average, but well designed.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 7/10
> 
> A little average, but well designed.



And yours isn't average? o;

7/10 because if Bianca.


----------



## Frozen (Dec 10, 2013)

9/10. 

It's very clear and pretty.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 10, 2013)

5/10

Not too much goin' on there...


----------



## Murray (Dec 10, 2013)

9/10

doesnt waste my screen space : D


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 10, 2013)

6/10
Meh.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 10, 2013)

6/10 It's a little plain.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, that's a really nicely made gif! Did you do that? 9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 10, 2013)

4/10
Meh.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Murray (Dec 11, 2013)

4/10 still too many anime but you have an 8 in your dream code


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2013)

orangepeanut said:


> Wow, that's a really nicely made gif! Did you do that? 9/10



Really, all I did was add the border and "Thunder", the gif of Marth was a preexisting image.

EDIT: 7/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2013)

0/10

mods should not double post


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2013)

???

i see no double post 0/10


----------



## Murray (Dec 11, 2013)

edit aff thunder ninjad my spot

0/10 for stealing


----------



## saramew (Dec 11, 2013)

um

I guess 6/10?


No info on you but it's kinda cute


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 11, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

5/10

Rather simple.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10. Nice villagers sprites, not too big, although the green is a bit bright. +1 for the flowers though.


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

5/10
Not much info but i like the poem.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

Eh

7/10


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

?/10
Its so hard to read any of your text.. I can only read the villager names and dream adress!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10. Awesome gardevoir, but the villager pic is too big imo.

And about my sig, it's from Morita Douji's "Bokutachi no Shippai" song.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> ?/10
> Its so hard to read any of your text.. I can only read the villager names and dream adress!



Well, that only leaves the cursive. lol

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Frozen (Dec 11, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 11, 2013)

7/10 
Snow White and cool villagers <3


----------



## Frozen (Dec 11, 2013)

7/10. 

It's nicely laid out, even though I don't know who the characters are supposed to be.


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 12, 2013)

6/10

That overrated grumpy squirrel...


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 12, 2013)

8/10 really nice signature!


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 12, 2013)

7/10
Nice villager list.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 13, 2013)

9/10 It looks professional :3


----------



## Murray (Dec 13, 2013)

0/10 wtf so massive


----------



## mob (Dec 13, 2013)

2/10 Pixel flowers flowing in the wind with?? Eyes??? （；￣ェ￣）


----------



## Byngo (Dec 13, 2013)

8/10

It's interesting. o;


----------



## holes (Dec 13, 2013)

8/10 Its nice, simple, but I like it! I just can't read the writing too well in places.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

5/10

Not too into Holes.


----------



## mob (Dec 13, 2013)

8/10 really organized spoiler spoiler spoiler


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting and cute, so 8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

Funny quote. Very artistic.

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 14, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

8/10


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 14, 2013)

9.4/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 14, 2013)

8/10
Cesar, Sydney, and Sprinkle are cool.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 15, 2013)

E ASDS#%#&#GSGS BROKE MY SCALE BUY ME A NEW ONE XD!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Zoe! (Dec 15, 2013)

9/10 I just lovethat theme of the background


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

9/10 So cute and colorful!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

6/10


----------



## mob (Dec 15, 2013)

7/10


----------



## kittylover1379 (Dec 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 15, 2013)

8/10
(Signature is in the spoiler box)


----------



## Trundle (Dec 15, 2013)

-3/10

creds to lookyhooky for mine


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 15, 2013)

2/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

-5/10


----------



## mob (Dec 15, 2013)

8/10

sorry;; you guys respond too fast lmao


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 15, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 15, 2013)

5.6/10

There is too much color and it drove my eyes nuts.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 15, 2013)

4/10
You have a twitter. Best thing ever.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 16, 2013)

9.9/10!

Love your villagers and how they're alphabetized. And Rika.


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 16, 2013)

8/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 16, 2013)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 16, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Frozen (Dec 16, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Lauren (Dec 16, 2013)

5/10 
Gymnastics i love, hate the yolo, so u h8 me?


----------



## Murray (Dec 16, 2013)

3/10 i hate lord of the rings


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2013)

10/10



gamzee said:


> 2/10 Pixel flowers flowing in the wind with?? Eyes??? （；￣ェ￣）



THEY'RE DANCING


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

Murray said:


> 3/10 i hate lord of the rings



Wut. That's not lord of the rings LOL

5/10 yolo is annoying.


----------



## unravel (Dec 18, 2013)

7 / 10


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

10/10!!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2013)

Y0/10

ho ho ho ho ho


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

7/10. Too jrpg(or whatever) for me


----------



## mob (Dec 18, 2013)

5/10 The font kills me


----------



## beth19 (Dec 18, 2013)

2/10  cant relay describe but not sure how to say it its not to  my likeing


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

7/10

It's very creative!


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 18, 2013)

4/10
I don?t even know who it is..


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

5/10

I don't know who _that_ is! But, it's still pretty! Oh, and by the way, mine is of David Bowie taking up the role of Sir Roland Moorcock in the Dream On television series.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

8/10 cause Bowie

(and yeah my cpu is stupid with fonts so it was the best i could find)


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 18, 2013)

9/10!


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 18, 2013)

Bowie said:


> 5/10
> 
> *I don't know who that is!* But, it's still pretty! Oh, and by the way, mine is of David Bowie taking up the role of Sir Roland Moorcock in the Dream On television series.





Drum roll please!






*Surprise!* It?s my mayor! I got you there, nobody would ever have guessed that, eh eh? ;D



lynn105 said:


> 9/10!



8/10 It is very cute


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

10/10, that's the most creative signature I've ever seen.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

7/10 cause that quote


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 18, 2013)

6/10


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 18, 2013)

10/10 truly good
it also reminds me of Alice in wonderland


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2013)

4/10 i miss the flowers


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2013)

1/10 what is YOL


----------



## Itachi (Dec 19, 2013)

100000000000000000000000/10

I LOVE PRINCESS MONONOKE!!!


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 19, 2013)

4/10
Because the links are nicely organized but I don't like Pokemon that much so..


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2013)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 19, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 19, 2013)

9/10
Nice villagers. I like the sig. Congrats on getting your dreamies!


----------



## reianimegeek (Dec 19, 2013)

6/10

I like the Twilight quote and the anime characters featured in your signature :-D!


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 19, 2013)

10/10
because Coco and gif sig.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 19, 2013)

10/10 Twilight quote...uh, I've never read any of them, but I do like the anime chars.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Dec 20, 2013)

9/10

Beautiful!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 20, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2013)

8/10 because of Gala <:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Dec 21, 2013)

5/10

It's nice, but it's not really my thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

8/10 because Bowie


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 22, 2013)

8/10 I really like that flower line. 

9/10 because you have Chevre.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

7/10 a bit big and clutter for my taste


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

6/10

Not a fan of the villagers because it's hard to see them on the realistic background.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

6/10? I don't really know what the picture is supposed to be.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

6/10.

Too many colors in the signature.

Also really, dreamies?


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

Dream villagers -.-


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

I _know_ what they are.

I'm judging you for having them >.>


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't see any problem in them. You probably have a dream team for pokemon. <.<


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually, I don't.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

It's mean to judge others by what they like.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2013)

3/10, just text and im too lzy to open spoilers

i have a new signature that rotates between 3 images! murray made me the Bidoof and Pikmin one, but I made the Pokemon one. lemme know wat u think!!!1


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2013)

5/10. Not a fan of yolo stuff and Bidoofs are overrated. Kudos for the nice sprites though


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

Uninterpretable/10


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have no idea what your signature is a reference to, but the guy looks like he's having a good time, so 6/10


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

5/10

That's Allegrlol. I want him to get fired badly.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 23, 2013)

8/10

I'm trying to think of a good caption to fit with his facial expression.


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 23, 2013)

Pretty cool, but not really into Bowie  .. 6/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice and simple and cute! But the characters are kinda wonky 7/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Nice and simple and cute! But the characters are kinda wonky 7/10



0/10 SIGS 2 BIG PERMABAN


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 23, 2013)

10/10! Very organized and symmetrical!


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 23, 2013)

Edit: Gah! Sorry lynn, guess we both posted at the same time. Anyway...

9/10, lovely colours and nice atmosphere!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

10/10!

c:


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 24, 2013)

All of the above, averaged, then rounded.

Also, if my signature is absolutely terrible, you'll see who to blame it on. I will never, ever center the .gif file.


----------



## juneau (Dec 24, 2013)

7/10! Don't really like the alternating colored letters, but otherwise cute. c:


----------



## Frozen (Dec 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10

Beautiful!


----------



## reyy (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10
Funny and it goes with your character!

BE GENTLE, I MADE THE SIGNATURE


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Beautiful and pixilated! 10/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2013)

SIGS 2 BIG PERMABAN 0/10


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

wut happen to the yolo one, that was cool. 
8/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2013)

it yolo'd one too many times.
i would rate your sig but I've had a horrible childhood, which included my mother's death, my father's madness and, my amnesia.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

4/10

This is a AC forum not pokemon forum


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

Cute 8/10 

c:


----------



## fl0ra (Dec 26, 2013)

10/10!
love pengutango's signatures<3


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 27, 2013)

9/10, that's actually very nice looking.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

7/10

How are the villagers standing in the water? o:


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Frozen (Dec 28, 2013)

6/10


----------



## DragonKeeper422 (Dec 29, 2013)

8/10
Simple clean and I love the "Happy New Year" animation ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

9/10! Love the Animal crossing font!


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 30, 2013)

9/10 <3


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2013)

10/10 LUMAS <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Simple 8/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

9/10!


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 31, 2013)

8/10
Cute, but I hate Merengue and Fauna..


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## bun (Dec 31, 2013)

No pictures ;x; but informative~
6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 31, 2013)

11/10

TOO CUTEEE


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10 Don't really like anime. Pretty cool villagers, though.


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

3/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 1, 2014)

9/10 rainbows + bidoof = a happy piggy


----------



## Hikari (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10 Simple, yet cute.


----------



## toastia (Jan 1, 2014)

4/10

Not much of a pokemon fan, guess it's alright anyway though.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

4/10

HOW CAN YOU LOSE YOUR AC:CF COPY!
I did too.


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Jan 1, 2014)

No. Just no.

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 1, 2014)

9/10 simple but so cute and pretty *-*


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

7/10 adorable
sooooooorryyyyyy I don't have one


----------



## Bowie (Jan 1, 2014)

9/10

Oh, it's beautiful! Nothingness is always beautiful!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10

Boweiiii


----------



## emeraldfox (Jan 1, 2014)

7/10 so simple :3


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10 I like the artwork!

For my signature, click on the spoilers.


----------



## bun (Jan 1, 2014)

Aww so cute! ;v; But it looks like the resolution is off a bit?
And no credit to the pixellers? ;m;
8/10~


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

6/10 looks plain


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

1/10 although its absolute garbage i give it +1 for ms paint skills


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

0/10 looks dumb


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2014)

6/10 I am a pokemon fan! ~


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

2/10 it's just text


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

0/10 rotating between all bad pics is bad


----------



## Bowie (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10

Breathtaking!


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

7/10

classy


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Jan 1, 2014)

Um... 7/10.... That is surprisingly intriguing ._.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Thunder (Jan 2, 2014)

7/10 ghost villagers are too spooky


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jan 2, 2014)

4/10
Its.. Kinda creepy

i want a pikmin sig and the one i have now xD


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2014)

Thunder said:


> 7/10 ghost villagers are too spooky



:< But they're my victims.

-

5/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Adowable 10/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 2, 2014)

7/10

Nice cute background


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 2, 2014)

8/10 it's cute.
I don't have a sig so i'll tell you this:
Think of the cutest kitten you can. Now picture it in a lil' basket. Now picture writing above it that says ''Cute as a button"
Well done, you now have an image of my dream siggy in your mind. now rate it!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

10/10 BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG cool siggy 9/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome!! 9/10


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

1/10. Five words, two hearts, tiny, and in pink. Futt, futt, futt.

Not that I've done any better graphically, but oh well.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2014)

0/10 #comicsans


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

10/10  that fish ftw


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 3, 2014)

It's text so... 4/10 xD;


----------



## bun (Jan 3, 2014)

SO QT PLS 10/10


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 3, 2014)

10/10 OMG SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

9/10 love pengutangos siggys


----------



## Espurr96 (Jan 4, 2014)

It appears that you change it too often so it's hard to tell


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

8/10 I hate the last porygon evolution xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm going to say...

8.5/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

7/10 for a good purpose


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

5/10 for the background


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

8/10
At least u got one


----------



## Byngo (Jan 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## bun (Jan 4, 2014)

Not really my style u m u 7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 5, 2014)

5/10
Pokemon. Meh.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 5, 2014)

8/10.. Another great sig by Pengu  .. But I'm not crazy on the circular ones


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 5, 2014)

7.5/10

So big and different.


----------



## Hype (Jan 5, 2014)

8/10
Soo coot. c:


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 5, 2014)

My siggy is awful. D:

I love the roses and your little sprites used for your characters!  Pengutango does such a good job with the siggys! 

15/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 5, 2014)

5/10

Not the best, but still very informative.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2014)

4/10


----------



## bun (Jan 5, 2014)

5/10 comic sans nopls


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 5, 2014)

11/10 cute <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

7/10 a bit anime-ish for my taste


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Hype (Jan 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beary (Jan 5, 2014)

9/10

So cute! ~ <3


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 5, 2014)

6/10
I like that picture, but your dreamies are just so.. ugh.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 5, 2014)

7/10

It's pretty!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

8/10
Perfection...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

7/10

Very cute!


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

10 bc it's so meaningful to me


----------



## Hype (Jan 6, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

9/10

It would have received a perfect score, had Coco not been on there.

Edit: The villager, I mean.


----------



## Frozen (Jan 6, 2014)

8/10

It may not look amazing like peoples who have banners, but it has a nice message and who knows who it could help if they weren't having a great day.


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 11, 2014)

uguuu/10


----------



## Hype (Jan 12, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Frozen (Jan 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 12, 2014)

6/10
Maple <3 
Pashmina <3 
Muffy <3


----------



## Murray (Jan 12, 2014)

is nice - 7/10


----------



## Hype (Jan 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 12, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## mayorseraphina (Jan 12, 2014)

7.75/10. ;3
Love the ivy.​


----------



## Byngo (Jan 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Leanne (Jan 12, 2014)

7/10 ^^


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 12, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## Syd (Jan 12, 2014)

7/10 it's cute


----------



## Murray (Jan 12, 2014)

6\10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Redacted (Jan 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hype (Jan 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## harime (Jan 13, 2014)

I approve of the villagers c: 10/10 for cuteness too.


----------



## kerri (Jan 13, 2014)

10/10. I love your siggy! So unique!


----------



## Frozen (Jan 13, 2014)

7/10, it's cute.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

Funny 9/10


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2014)

5/10

Y no center ;u;


----------



## Hype (Jan 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

It has Marshal and Bob, but, it goes back down with Kyle and Beau, but then comes back up with Lolly.

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 26, 2014)

8/10
I really like #nomoreselfharm


----------



## Byngo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmm

8/10 o:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 26, 2014)

9/10
Nice look to it =D


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

5/10 A bit too simple (sorry ^^)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 27, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> 5/10 A bit too simple (sorry ^^)


It's fine, I agree with you, I should improve it today 

8/10


----------



## KatTayle (Jan 27, 2014)

7/10

Like the Sonic stuff, looks like Knuckles is eating the "o" hehe


----------



## Bowie (Jan 27, 2014)

7/10

Very neat!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 27, 2014)

10/10. Coolest sig ever.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 27, 2014)

KatTayle said:


> 7/10
> 
> Like the Sonic stuff, looks like Knuckles is eating the "o" hehe


Yup! Made the signature myself, and the scene in it 



4/10 LOLOLOL xD


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm gonna have to say...

9/10.


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

3/10

tl;dr :c


----------



## FanousOnTheLoose (Jan 27, 2014)

like 6 or 7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 27, 2014)

8/10 haha xD


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

7/10 nice, gmod?? i think


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 27, 2014)

10/10. Too beautiful for any of us.

I can't wait for mine to be rated!


----------



## Cou (Jan 27, 2014)

haha haha i refuse to

- - - Post Merge - - -

you can't be counted


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 27, 2014)

8/10 x3


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 28, 2014)

2/10 sorry but I made mine myself i didn't take a picture and put username on it


----------



## Byngo (Jan 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 28, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> 2/10 sorry but I made mine myself i didn't take a picture and put username on it


I did make mine myself, I also made the picture in it. Don't just guess xP

7/10


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

7/10 Umm... not sure what to say about my rating...


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 29, 2014)

4/10
Ew Pok?mon.. 
But your villagers are decent.


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 29, 2014)

10/10
So cute and organized. <3


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2014)

8/10

Oh, it's adorable!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 29, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Byngo (Jan 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh my Gosh, you have Fauna....

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

9/10 So cute!


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

9/10

Ima get a 1/10 xD


----------



## Byngo (Jan 30, 2014)

Well.

5/10


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

9/10 That's... fancy.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 30, 2014)

10/10 because Jirachi c:


----------



## MTurtle (Jan 31, 2014)

9/10
Very cute and simple! I have a hard time reading cursive though @n@


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

10/10 super cute!


----------



## mob (Jan 31, 2014)

3/10
tl;dr


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

What is that 9/10


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

10/10 qt


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

amaze 10/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2014)

8/10

Well, that's just adorable!


----------



## Frozen (Feb 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

5/10 not a fan of the animation style


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 1, 2014)

6/10 I don't really like those pixels or font. ><


----------



## Holla (Feb 1, 2014)

8/10 cute but simple.


----------



## MTurtle (Feb 2, 2014)

10/10
Very simple, easy to read, and cute


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 2, 2014)

10/10
It would be even better if you worked on the background though ^^


----------



## Frozen (Feb 2, 2014)

10/10 It's nice how you have the villagers interacting with the background, instead of just in a line like is usually done.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2014)

9/10 Slightly cluttered for my taste, but
DAT JIRACHI DOH!


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 2, 2014)

3/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 2, 2014)

8/10 Looks great


----------



## Hush (Feb 2, 2014)

5/10 .. mainly because i just dont know who that fox thing is.


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

7/10
Pretty nice c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 2, 2014)

Hush said:


> 5/10 .. mainly because i just dont know who that fox thing is.


It's Klonoa 


8/10


----------



## Jawile (Feb 2, 2014)

10/10 because EMPIRE OF DREAMS YO!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## MTurtle (Feb 3, 2014)

9/10
It is very pretty and cute, but still a little hard to read because the glow isn't bright enough in my opinion.


----------



## juneau (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10 the drawings are so cute!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

Eh 8/10

picture thingies cool


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

4/10
They are too small. >.<


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

Accidental double post.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 3, 2014)

10/10
It looks great, even though it is pretty simple ^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

9/10
Look's really good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mob (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10
i like the groovy font


----------



## Frozen (Feb 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 3, 2014)

10/10 

I looove Frozen and that part of the movie was really fun to watch. ; u ;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10, the background with the mirroring lake is neat!


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

5/10. 
Its cute but needs to be bigger imo.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome! 9/10


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 3, 2014)

5/10 could center it and eh idk it just doesnt appeal to me srry


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

princess kelsey said:


> 5/10 could center it and eh idk it just doesnt appeal to me srry


Nah, it's okay  I just don't spend too much time on my sig.

8/10


----------



## Beary (Feb 3, 2014)

10/10 flying bunny = adorable


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

7/10 Signature is pretty cute but not sure what the crystals/axes mean? 

Oh and for the quote I suggest using a different font then the basic one and centering it and maybe making it green to match the rest however that is my opinion and it is up to you :3


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Summ3rain (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10
Love the stars and the smiley face c:


----------



## Hype (Feb 4, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 4, 2014)

I love love LOVE the scarf idea and the simplicity of it! 
9.999/10 
The text under it could be improved if it was the same color as the bg. but that's just me. <3

OMG I TOOK TOO LONG MINE WAS MEANT FOR Summ3rain! ;-; IM SORRERYYHYYYGG

omg ty lynn <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

10/10

Cutee


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 4, 2014)

8/10, I love the simplicity of it!


----------



## Hype (Feb 4, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

5/10

cute signature but you didn't make it yourself


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

10/10 cute

BTW you have to visit the link to understand the signature


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 4, 2014)

3/10 i don't really like the font, and you just put text on a frozen pic.
you could have centered it, idk.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 4, 2014)

8/10 It looks great :3


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

7/10 idk what thats from, it looks kind of like a sonic-ish person?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 4, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> 7/10 idk what thats from, it looks kind of like a sonic-ish person?


He's Klonoa, he's got his own series x3

8/10


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 4, 2014)

7/10 the Picture is cute but the Text would probably look bettered Centered and maybe in a different color


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

6/10 Uh... not sure what to say about the font.


----------



## kasane (Feb 5, 2014)

6/10
I like the cute little Jirachi btw ^^


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 5, 2014)

6/10 the background is very lovely, so tranquil
and you also have some really cute/rad villagers <3​


----------



## Hype (Feb 5, 2014)

8/10.
It looks pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 5, 2014)

4/10
I don't like your villagers. Sorry.


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> 4/10
> I don't like your villagers. Sorry.



7/10 :3


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 5, 2014)

5/10
the quality isn't the best, and the blue text doesn't mix very well with the background, but for the most part, it's organized. c:
i'm not too big of a fan of that font either, but I've always kinda liked homemade siggies. c:


----------



## matt (Feb 5, 2014)

8 out of 10


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2014)

creamuu said:


> 5/10
> the quality isn't the best, and the blue text doesn't mix very well with the background, but for the most part, it's organized. c:
> i'm not too big of a fan of that font either, but I've always kinda liked homemade siggies. c:



6/10 I love the shadows but in my opinion it's a bit small, no hard feelings


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 5, 2014)

Sej said:


> 6/10 I love the shadows but in my opinion it's a bit small, no hard feelings



haha, it's a critique, so it's alright ~
it's personal opinion whether some people like big or small ones, but I like it when it looks pixelated and you can see the details. yours would look much better if maybe you put your image in imgur.com and then used the irl image thing to up the quality. c:


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2014)

creamuu said:


> haha, it's a critique, so it's alright ~
> it's personal opinion whether some people like big or small ones, but I like it when it looks pixelated and you can see the details. yours would look much better if maybe you put your image in imgur.com and then used the irl image thing to up the quality. c:



Thanks for the tip


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 5, 2014)

7/10
Could be improved by putting the text into the similar impression of the background of your signature. :I


----------



## Minties (Feb 5, 2014)

100000000/10 for Frozen


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

7/10

Gorgeous!


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 6, 2014)

7/10

the eyes are creeping me out! it keeps on staring!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 
It is really cute
Also marina <3


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

10/10 
I love your transparent signature! Which font did you use on it???


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

5/10 not my fave pokemons..


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 6, 2014)

6/10. Cute villagers.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 cus lol


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 6, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> 10/10
> I love your transparent signature! Which font did you use on it???


((strange my sig, didn't show up, my cell is weird sometimes..sometimes
when I post with it my sig will show and sometimes it wont >A>; ))


anhoo...8/10 note really a hug fan of the color scheme but you
do have some really cute villagers 0w0


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

9/10, well made


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

9/10 
Funny but a bit scary...


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Well then...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome! 9/10


----------



## Hype (Feb 6, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 so lovely uwu 
and I also like your villagers 030 
coco babby <3


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

10/10 I love shrunk


----------



## canadasquare (Feb 6, 2014)

10/10 Cute


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

7/10

Very cute!


----------



## Hype (Feb 7, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2014)

2/10, weird


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 7, 2014)

6/10 cute but the colors sort of clash a bit, the purple is nice though but pink and a light blue aren't always a good match up sometimes. ((I hope I didn't sound mean if I did I'm sorry (｡?╹A╹｀｡) ))


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 7, 2014)

10/10

Neat, great colors, atleast decent size (I'm into small pixels but yours is a great example of a medium sized one) and the text color fits well with the image! c:


----------



## mob (Feb 7, 2014)

8/10
its cool but too simple i guess


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 7, 2014)

9.999/10

I love the pixels and the way you laid everything out. c: I just don't like the sparkles, maybe they could have been more active, or have less of them? o: Otherwise, I really really like it. <3 Also hi skull girls is cool


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2014)

8/10

It's very cute c:


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

8/10
It's simple yet effective! Love the colours btw :3


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 8, 2014)

We meet again hoho, cx.

9/10 

Organized and cute key at the bottom!
The font is mainly the only thing I'm iffy on. cute sprite too!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 8, 2014)

9/10 I really  love the touch with the reflections in the water very cool I do say 0w0


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

5/10


I...clicked.....the...monster...blog. I died. x_x


----------



## jakuzure (Feb 8, 2014)

9/10; it's a bit too enlarged for my taste, but it's really well made!


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

7/10
I love the soft pastel colors but the sprites are too small for me


----------



## Hype (Feb 8, 2014)

5/10
Only because the font is really hard to read. Overall it's cute though.


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 8, 2014)

10/10
I really love the signature! Easy to read and the background is awesome! <3


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 9, 2014)

9/10
Very cute!


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

6/10
I like the cute chibi drawing which stands out though ^^


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 9, 2014)

9.5/10 siggy is awesome love the little chibi not in love with the font on it though  but is awesome


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

10/10 Awesome sig, love the colours and awesome villagers!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## matt (Feb 9, 2014)

10 outta 10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

5/10..


----------



## kasane (Feb 9, 2014)

3/10
Kinda creeps me out (sorry)


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 9, 2014)

10/10 fudgin' adorable


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 9, 2014)

20/10 It's mauvelous.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

7.5/10 ^^


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 9, 2014)

0/10 kill it with fire


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 9, 2014)

8/10
I love the signature.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Beh :/ 3/10 Idk why


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 10, 2014)

0/10

nothing there...


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 10, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

5/10 a bit too cluttery


----------



## canadasquare (Feb 10, 2014)

10/10 looks like me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

7/10 cute :3


----------



## Seafang12309 (Feb 10, 2014)

10/10 xD looks exactly like me.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 10, 2014)

10/10 OMG SOUL EATER


----------



## Seafang12309 (Feb 10, 2014)

8/10 gots to he symmetrical bro...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toastia (Feb 10, 2014)

10/10
AMAZING
I heart cold's signatures.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 10, 2014)

Erm, it's informative... So 5/10

o;


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

5/10 may I suggest more colors?


----------



## sidneyac (Feb 10, 2014)

Uh . 0/10. Lol


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

My sig is on my profile..I am on a crappy iphone4 eh 7/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

10/10 (sig on profile on iPhone)


----------



## kasane (Feb 11, 2014)

Checked on your profile for sig, 8/10
You should put it on, otherwise people would just assume a 0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Pikachitu (Feb 11, 2014)

Newb question but how do you get the little tiny image of villagers? Im trying to create a signature  Don't rate me just yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

The sprites? It's from here http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/

I think there is a thread if you just google animal crossing sprite to navigate the page.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

8/10, cute with animated background


----------



## sej (Feb 11, 2014)

2/10 umm... why?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

cause you dont know about yazima beauty salon apparently 

6/10


----------



## Seafang12309 (Feb 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2014)

Yo mama


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

yep

cant see yours, so.. ??/?? (enable it if you're gonna post here, just sayin)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 11, 2014)

7/10 haha xD


----------



## Mao (Feb 11, 2014)

5/10 :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 11, 2014)

9/10 That's a really awesome sig.!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 11, 2014)

9/10
It's cute


----------



## kasane (Feb 12, 2014)

7/10
A bit dull coloured ( sorry! ;w; ) but I like the way you organized everything else


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

7.5/10 a bit overused theme/bg but still cute


----------



## Hype (Feb 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## sej (Feb 13, 2014)

9/10 quite a cool bg!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice background ;D
10/10  xx


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL xD
10/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## matt (Feb 13, 2014)

4 out of ten. Bit basic


----------



## kasane (Feb 14, 2014)

2/10
Just some information


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

404 image not found :c

6/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 14, 2014)

>_< Thanks for telling me 
9/10


----------



## pikopuko (Feb 14, 2014)

8/10 The text is a little hard to read, but the chibi is really cute. >__<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

8/10, a bit more creative than most sprite + background uses ^^


----------



## Taycat (Feb 14, 2014)

7/10
Simple.
The GIF confuses me, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

It's supposed to.

6/10 a bit plain and default


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10
Eh, confused as well


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10
It's cute, but I kinda see the tiny villager sprites everywhere. The drawing is cute, though!
EDIT: i jumped onto the tiny sprite bandwagon


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

lol 8/10


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 15, 2014)

10/10 I love your town name and the drawing,I'm guessing you like Sword Art Online.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 15, 2014)

0/10 nothing there, cept for the signature removal message

Edit: oh wait didnt see the spoiler tag, well
I would say a 6/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

10/10
Nice Shrunk XD


----------



## Pikachitu (Feb 16, 2014)

8/10 Cute, kinda hard to see your code though. 

I shall return to this thread : D I just designed mine  drew the edge pixel by pixel!


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

9/10
Love the border and bow ^^


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 16, 2014)

10/10
Love it!


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Aw thanks! <3
10/10 for you as well ^^
Love how it's organized and the background


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

5/10
Creeps me out tbh 

ヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

7/10
like it because of the drawing


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

It's very neat o:

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

7/10
cuz its funny


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 17, 2014)

9/10, I like the animated background


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10
I don't like the background


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 20, 2014)

10/10 so pretty <3


----------



## kkate (Feb 20, 2014)

9/10 
funny


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty <3 9/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

Cute, I guess...

7/10


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10 It's cute but you can't see it unless you check the spoiler


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> 8/10 It's cute but you can't see it unless you check the spoiler



I did that because the first time it errored and I thought putting it in a spoiler tag would help, it's honestly there because I can't be bothered to remove it at the moment... I'll just go change it now


----------



## kkate (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10
cute dreamie sig spoiler


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

4/10 not my colours and I don't like the code much  Sowwie...


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 20, 2014)

That's a lot better now that you can see it >w< ^^


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 20, 2014)

5/10 What is that...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

7/10, cute use of the NL patterns/colors, a bit cluttery maybe


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 20, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> 5/10 What is that...



Sailor moon xDD it's temporary since I didn't want a boring siggy while I wait for someone to draw me one :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10 - where's that from?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

Yojimbo(Akira Kurosawa), I think. Toshiro Mifune's the guy.

10/10 cause sailor moon


----------



## Bowie (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10

For some reason, I really like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

<3

1000000/10 cause Bowie ffs


----------



## kkate (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

Okay let's be serious...

0/10 lolol


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

Eh. 7/10, on a good day.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

5/10..

And yes you already mentioned Dinomates...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

U: err 4/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 20, 2014)

7/10

Adorable!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

That wasn't very nice to Lynn... She deserved a 10/10 XD...

2/10 No, I like gifs, and not any old gifs... The cat returns gifs...


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## kkate (Feb 20, 2014)

7/10, amaura's a great pokemon.


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10
Although I don't like putting the sprites on top of the villager's heads >.<


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 20, 2014)

10/10
cool and cute


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

10/10 Really nice!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2014)

6/10

It's nice, I suppose.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

^10/10 it's awesome!


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10! I like the background, looks like a cotton candy paradise *drool*


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2014)

6/10

Darling, do you hold a grudge against me? I don't see any reason why rating your avatar or signature should define how either of us see each other.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

Honesty

Nuff said


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing else I can say.

Your avatar is cute as crap.


----------



## mob (Feb 21, 2014)

3/10
The font ruins it for me..

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> 3/10
> The font ruins it for me..


Was talking to nyan
@foxwolf 7/10 well organized!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Nothing else I can say.
> 
> Your avatar is cute as crap.



I'm not quite sure how cute that is, but thanks anyway


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> I'm not quite sure how cute that is, but thanks anyway



Cute to the point of me hanging that picture everywhere in my house.

(OK, I didn't do THAT but still)


----------



## kasane (Feb 21, 2014)

4/10
But nicely organized


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

10/10 for Toto.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 21, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> 10/10 for Toto.



Yay Toto! <3

7/10


----------



## kkate (Feb 21, 2014)

10/10 pretty


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 21, 2014)

6!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2014)

5/10

It's nice, but a tad bit disorganised.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

6/10,....but the person is attractive I give it that. uwu


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

8/10
Very good theme but the font is quite hard to read for me. Overall, good work!


----------



## mob (Feb 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 22, 2014)

9/10 cool


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

7/10
Font is neat but a bit too big. 
But I think the sprite indication is a bit misleading ><
Sorry if this sounds harsh ;_;


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 24, 2014)

I rated yours before but I can't remember what I gave it I just remembered that I like it
so I will give it a 10/10

Also those gifs c: what anime(s) are they from?


----------



## kasane (Feb 24, 2014)

10/10 for you as well, I love your siggys!
I updated my sig now XP
I'm going in order;
the first one is Akise Aru from Mirai Nikki
the second one is Toto Sakigami from Deadman Wonderland
the last one is Hibari Kyoya from Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 24, 2014)

10/10

I love how is raining in your siggy!!! =D


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

8/10, cute ^^


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

9/10
Funny


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 24, 2014)

8/10 pretty


----------



## Sloom (Feb 24, 2014)

19382409284029348320948203948230492834980/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

7/10 cute but a bit big


----------



## kasane (Feb 24, 2014)

7/10
Lol


----------



## Cariad (Feb 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Feb 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 24, 2014)

8/10 it's really adorable


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 24, 2014)

10/10 just cause


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

5/10
why's it looking at me?


----------



## goodra (Feb 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 24, 2014)

HAHA 8/10 made me laugh for a bit, i was feeling kinda down until i saw this xD


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 25, 2014)

8/10
Nice description *.*


----------



## yosugay (Feb 25, 2014)

10/10 love the pixel art


----------



## Aizu (Feb 25, 2014)

☆☆☆☆☆ That Bunny is amazing ☆〜（ゝ。∂）


----------



## kasane (Feb 25, 2014)

10/10
Very nice~
Lol Marshal XP


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

Still 10/10 for Toto and the rain


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 25, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Still 10/10 for Toto and the rain


I WAS WONDERING WHERE WAS TOTO but then i forgot i didn't press on the spoiler loool

10/10 or did i already rate yours? i loveeee alois, ciel's too gay >.> lol jk


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> I WAS WONDERING WHERE WAS TOTO but then i forgot i didn't press on the spoiler loool
> 
> 10/10 or did i already rate yours? i loveeee alois, ciel's too gay >.> lol jk



XD Yeah, I'm not much of a fan for Ceil.. 9/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 26, 2014)

7/10
Sounds mysterious.
Wait, I think I've been to that dream town.


----------



## Summ3rain (Feb 27, 2014)

8/10
love that the little red hearts match the cloud heart <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 27, 2014)

9/10 cutee


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10
I like how they're blushing. :3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 27, 2014)

6/10

Nice quote


----------



## kasane (Feb 27, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> I WAS WONDERING WHERE WAS TOTO but then i forgot i didn't press on the spoiler loool


LOLOLOL
Toto is probably the cutest Deadman imo <3
I love the little twirl he does

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10


----------



## sej (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10, really cute


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 27, 2014)

Could be centered and the first one is kinda blurry 7/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10

God damn that is fudging cute


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

cray cray fo' dr. shay shay ok nvm that was lame haha. 9/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

10/10
That face: 눈_눈


Spoiler:  눈_눈



눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈 눈_눈


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2014)

8/10

Ooooh, I'm diggin' it.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 28, 2014)

1000000000/10 Just because it's Fire emblem >~<


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

10/10
best poem ever


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Feb 28, 2014)

4/10

It's a little plain.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

8.6/10


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kkate (Feb 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

10/10
That gif :3


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 1, 2014)

9/10

I like those gifs.!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> 10/10
> That face: 눈_눈
> 
> 
> ...


LOOL its supposed to be levi's 'r u srs, ur such a brat' face hahaaa

- - - Post Merge - - -

and 9/10 :3


----------



## BeautifulDestruction (Mar 1, 2014)

8/10. Nice.


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> LOOL its supposed to be levi's 'r u srs, ur such a brat' face hahaaa
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and 9/10 :3



Lol Levi XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

No matter how many times I rate it, it's still 10/10 for TOTO!


----------



## mob (Mar 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> No matter how many times I rate it, it's still 10/10 for TOTO!


IM SORRY FOR BENDING THE RULES HERE BUT 10/10 FOR ALOIS TRANCY <3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> IM SORRY FOR BENDING THE RULES HERE BUT 10/10 FOR ALOIS TRANCY <3



11/10
because of levi and degdeg.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 1, 2014)

8/10 LOL


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

mayormako said:


> 11/10
> because of levi and degdeg.


OHMG SHE BEAT ME TO IT BUT 10/10 FOR KEI KAMADORI QUOTE.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

9.8/10 for the beautiful faces ಠ益ಠ


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

8/10 ^^


----------



## kasane (Mar 2, 2014)

9/10

@LadyVivia 
Toto~ >w<


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Mar 2, 2014)

9/10! Loves the rainy animation


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 2, 2014)

8/10.. Nice colour scheme + I love Celia


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> 9/10
> 
> @LadyVivia
> Toto~ >w<



Beautiful Toto <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

8.4/10


----------



## Syd (Mar 2, 2014)

9/10 c;
(LOOK IN THE SPOILER GUYS)


----------



## kkate (Mar 2, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> 9/10
> 
> @LadyVivia
> Toto~ >w<


his little twirl thing is soo cute x3

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 SIE SIND DAS ESSEN UND WIR SIND DIE JAEGAR!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

9.8/10 ಠ益ಠ


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 2, 2014)

10/10 how cute!


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

*sigh* How many times must I rate it. 1000000000000000000/10 for Toto.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 3, 2014)

9/10

God I need to watch black butler


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

10/10 Oh yes, you do.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 3, 2014)

0/10 because i am now a fan of sebby and no longer of alois >~>


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

5/10
Creepy faces
JK lol buttt
7/10  cuz one of the faces got cut in half


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 3, 2014)

reverie said:


> 5/10
> Creepy faces
> JK lol buttt
> 7/10  cuz one of the faces got cut in half


:000 its not cut in half in my screen though o.o
And 8.9/10 because its cute ^~^


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

8/10 
Them faces (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> 8/10
> Them faces (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ


MY FAVE JAPANESE FOOD IS TAKOYAKI 10/10


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 3, 2014)

So kawaii 9.7/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> MY FAVE JAPANESE FOOD IS TAKOYAKI 10/10



10/10 I like how you have your littel town info
OMG WE SERIOUSLY NEED TO TALK MORE TO ONE ANOTHER (￣^￣)ゞ


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> 10/10 I like how you have your littel town info
> OMG WE SERIOUSLY NEED TO TALK MORE TO ONE ANOTHER (￣^￣)ゞ


10/10 I KNOWWW OHMG i'll post on your profile (*?▽｀*)


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> 0/10 because i am now a fan of sebby and no longer of alois >~>



Oh NAO! OOOOH NAO huehue

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 9/10 ಠ益ಠ


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 3, 2014)

One of my favorite animes. 8.7/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay for blauck butla. 8.3/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2014)

7/10

He's getting nothing from that cup.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

Ssshhhh. Alois knows what he's doing. 7.5/10


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 3, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Ssshhhh. Alois knows what he's doing. 7.5/10



7/10, idk what's going on here, but I like how fluent it is?

Be nice when judging mine. I made it myself and it's my first one ><


----------



## Byngo (Mar 3, 2014)

It's cute 8/10

Very big o-o


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 3, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Ssshhhh. Alois knows what he's doing. 7.5/10


0/10 because alois and not sebby.

..... ;A; NOOOOOOOOOO ALOIS COME BACK >~<

And 9/10 :3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

8/10 ಠ益ಠ Hue Alois don't love you anymoar


----------



## mob (Mar 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## holes (Mar 4, 2014)

8/10! So cool, however, it's not the best I've seen, although certainly better than mine!

My signature is bad... and bad is an understatement there.


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

6/10
Well organised though


----------



## azaleakid (Mar 8, 2014)

The pixels are well organised and the key is cute, too!
I just don't like how many colors there are, I'm the kind who sticks to a palette because I'm so picky and it's just my taste. 
e.x. the red of the lunch box right next to the blue of the sky. I also don't particularly like the color of the outline of the text. 

6/10 c:


----------



## omniast (Mar 8, 2014)

9/10, very neat, small, and organized! it's not really eye-popping but im guessing that's not what you were going for, hehe c:


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 8, 2014)

8/10; A simple signature with the sprites and some information ^^. The font is a little small, but still readable , I think a border would have looked nice or outline on lettering


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2014)

o-o it's weird and funny 9/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

8/10
Organized, and in a different border c:


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 8, 2014)

9/10 for Prussia(I think that's him).


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 8, 2014)

9/10super cuteee and i dont think its prussia xD


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 8, 2014)

7/10, kind of all over the place.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 8, 2014)

9/10 help me fix it :c


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 8, 2014)

7/10 go to FlitterTatted and stop kawaiiing.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok excuse me I was just asking how I can fix my signature, no one is 'kawaiing' here.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 8, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Ok excuse me I was just asking how I can fix my signature, no one is 'kawaiing' here.


I'm sorry, I was kidding about the little emoji things. I do like the quote, but maybe you should have the picture siggy not under the spoiler, and the rest under the spoiler. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound rude!


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 8, 2014)

8.5/10. Simple but organized.


----------



## azaleakid (Mar 8, 2014)

love the simplicity of it!

10/10


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Mar 9, 2014)

7/10. A bit small but still cute ~


----------



## matt (Mar 9, 2014)

Funny because it moves I like it its cute


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Mar 9, 2014)

10/10
I love the sigs and the art!


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

Aww thanks! 10/10, love how organised it is!


----------



## Sheanor (Mar 9, 2014)

8/10

There's a lot going on! I prefer smaller sigs. But I love your town cards, they're adorable.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 9, 2014)

7.5/10, the red text kinda clashes with the blue background.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

8/10 simplistic and cool ^^


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 9, 2014)

8/10

Neat and organized


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 9, 2014)

10/10 it looks so fabulous I love it!


----------



## mob (Mar 9, 2014)

9/10 well organized!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2014)

8/10 I see you got the tables working, looks nice.


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 11, 2014)

10/10 it's really cool!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

7/10 maybe if you centre it...


----------



## akirb (Mar 11, 2014)

7/10 plain and simple, both a good and bad thing ^^


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 11, 2014)

6/10 bit plain but I like how well organized it is.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 12, 2014)

I like the second spoiler but I don't like the first one :| 9/10


----------



## Atalie (Mar 12, 2014)

6/10
Oops... I looked...? o n o;


----------



## kkate (Mar 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 12, 2014)

5/10
Very basic with the spoilers...
Maybe title the spoilers to make it a bit more interesting?
Or you probably have room to do the beau image and the first spoiler image right next to each other.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 12, 2014)

8/10

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jawile (Mar 12, 2014)

Your signature brings mixed emotions.
Such as, it looks cool!
But it's just a guy's head.
But it's a cool greyscale image of a guy's head.
But there's nothing in it but this guy's head.
So since I think you're cool I'll give it a 9/10. c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 13, 2014)

9/10 no idea who that character is but they are a cutie


----------



## mob (Mar 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mao (Mar 13, 2014)

Cute but so many things going on x_x 6/10 :3


----------



## Bowie (Mar 13, 2014)

7/10

Lovely!


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> 9/10 for Prussia(I think that's him).



Close, but it's Akise Aru XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10


----------



## Muu (Mar 15, 2014)

6/10
the flashing background is kinda distracting and the centered red/white text is a bit run-off-the-mill and difficult to read
bonus points for the cute anime boys tho


----------



## Murray (Mar 15, 2014)

8/10 for a dreamie sig its good i guess


----------



## kasane (Mar 15, 2014)

8/10
A bit simple


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## DeaththeKid (Mar 17, 2014)

10/10 Derp derp


----------



## Autumnia (Mar 17, 2014)

10/10 because it's way way better than mine!!


----------



## Jawile (Mar 17, 2014)

3/10
It's a bit empty... But hey, it's got colors!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

6/10
Nece Gleceon


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

9/10 

What is it...


----------



## Autumnia (Mar 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> 3/10
> It's a bit empty... But hey, it's got colors!



Yeah, was trying to make up for the lack of pictures


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

4/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Takoya said:


> 9/10
> 
> What is it...



It's Mikasa sdgsdgsdgsdgs


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I got skipped .-.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 18, 2014)

4/10 it is staring into my soul


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

4/10its a bit boring


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

9/10

adorable & creative <333

but I prefer villagers bigger in size :3


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

10!


----------



## Mooty (Mar 18, 2014)

8.5/10
It's really creative and cute, plus a lot of information in the spoiler.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

Mooty said:


> 8.5/10
> It's really creative and cute, plus a lot of information in the spoiler.



8/10

Loving the design and circle frame!
I prefer signatures with pictures/images of villagers though. ~


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

10/10
It's beautifuuuul.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 18, 2014)

2/10
Image not found ;@


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 18, 2014)

Adorable c: 7/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

Karen said:


> 2/10
> Image not found ;@



Oh crap.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 18, 2014)

Better!! 9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 18, 2014)

9/10 sooo cute and so much art~


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

6/10
A little simple and plain


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Generic anime style sig :x
4/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

8.2/10


----------



## Zakarri (Mar 18, 2014)

10/10

SNK is one of the best shows I've ever seen, let alone best anime.


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2014)

7/10! Colors!


----------



## toastia (Mar 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## toastia (Mar 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Jawile (Mar 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

6.3/10


----------



## toastia (Mar 18, 2014)

Still 4/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

Still 6/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 18, 2014)

7/10 cool.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 18, 2014)

4/10 funny but same anime sig I have seen before


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 19, 2014)

analytic said:


> 10/10



8/10

I like the tiny villagers! <3


----------



## Yundai (Mar 19, 2014)

10/10 they're all drawn really cute <3!!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2014)

10/10
I love how they're drawn!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 19, 2014)

10/10

"Bob is love, Bob is life."

perf quote x


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 19, 2014)

9/10! Very cute but could be centerddd


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 19, 2014)

9.8/10
Cute


----------



## Muu (Mar 19, 2014)

7/10
heck yeah snk


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 20, 2014)

8.5/10
cute,but i think needs to be centered


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10
kawaii desu~


----------



## sej (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10, love it!


----------



## Emzy (Mar 20, 2014)

7/10 like the art ^^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10 
love it <333


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

9/10

Centerrrrrr


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

10 mikasa woo


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 20, 2014)

7/10
So... many... dream... villagers. @.@


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 20, 2014)

7!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Elijo (Mar 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## krielle (Mar 20, 2014)

Cute! 
10/10


----------



## analytic (Mar 20, 2014)

9/10, v cute uvu


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

um, I don't see your signature .-.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 20, 2014)

Ohmygod it's soooo cute

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10

Woah who made that amaze sig of urs


----------



## Muu (Mar 20, 2014)

6.5/10~!

a lil bit overcrowded but the images are hella nice


----------



## analytic (Mar 20, 2014)

ah sorry! I'm on mobile, it won't display my sig u n u 9/10 and I follow your tumblr ovo


----------



## Muu (Mar 20, 2014)

analytic said:


> ah sorry! I'm on mobile, it won't display my sig u n u 9/10 and I follow your tumblr ovo



asfghd thank you ; u;
i totes just stalked your profile and your sig is fab 8/10!!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10
Very lovely color palete. ^-^
Very neat and organized.


----------



## Fairy (Mar 20, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 20, 2014)

Food and pink! 10/10 *__*!!!

Mine is super shabby.. LOL paint job at my finest (q_q)


----------



## analytic (Mar 20, 2014)

9/10 bc punchy is adorable.


----------



## krielle (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10, simple and cute!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

6.8/10


----------



## mob (Mar 20, 2014)

10/10 mikasa is swweee e e e e t!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 21, 2014)

9/10

simple and nice!


----------



## kasane (Mar 21, 2014)

10/10
So cute! <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 21, 2014)

9/10
Its cool but the spoiler tab is unneeded over kill


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

8/10 I love the quote but the siggy is a bit bland... 

*im the one to speak ;~; im sorry


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

8.7/10


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## xCryCry (Mar 21, 2014)

9/10

i like it :3


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 21, 2014)

7/10 It's neato burrito!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 21, 2014)

8/10 it is real cute


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 21, 2014)

10/10. Unique.

(mine is kinda plain and based off this song)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

9/10 cute blue floating thingy


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## analytic (Mar 21, 2014)

10/10 frickin cute and hey nice tavrissprite, makkine


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 21, 2014)

8/10 cute and pretty but a tad plain


----------



## Muu (Mar 21, 2014)

7/10
nicely organized and easy on the eyes but a bit simplistic!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

11/10 titanfalllll ~


----------



## Muu (Mar 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swablu (Mar 21, 2014)

10/10 thats so amazing ovo


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 21, 2014)

7.8/10, needs to be centered


----------



## oak (Mar 21, 2014)

9.5/10, love the cute little drawings of Mabel & Sable! Mine's pretty basic, apparently my signature was too big & they removed it bleh


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 22, 2014)

6/10 is very plain, I know how getting your sig removed is, that is what spoiler tags are for XD


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

8/10
Simple signature


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10, love it(I love your signatures so much!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

8/10 Heart's make everything better~ .3.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10! I absolutely love your signature, so cute x3


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 23, 2014)

8/10 its really cool :O


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10, funny


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10
I like the villager drawings.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10

It catches my eye a lot so I recognize you


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

6/10 It's got ponies in it so it's good by me.


----------



## Muu (Mar 23, 2014)

Gingersnap: 4/10
it's too bulky for my taste, try hiding the link with a URL bbcode tag and using a smaller font size (bigger isn't always better~!), centering the whole thing, and maybe putting a short description of what your thread is about! 
also, your link leads to a post in the middle of the thread instead of the first post, which is kind of distracting! just delete the #post(post ID) part and it should work as intended!

edit: woops, someone posted while i was typing. 6/10 for FlitterTatted!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry, I ninja sometimes. XD
8/10 I simply adore the patterns. So stylish and almost classy~


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

7/10
the pies though


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

8/10.. It looks good, I like the background, but it doesn't quite suit AC, hehe


----------



## Muu (Mar 23, 2014)

6/10
the font looks a bit strange with the background but everything is still organized and legible~


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

8.4/10 Very nice. It looks so vintage. I LUFF VINTAGGGe


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

9/10 cooool gif pie is good


----------



## Muu (Mar 23, 2014)

@vivia: afrdsghsd thank you~ ; u;

8/10, nice color coordination with the gif and the text below it~!

EDIT: ninja'd again!
a 7/10 for Lynn~


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

Interesting... 6/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL 9/10 because I cracked up xDD


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

8/10
That's a pretty well set up signatu-...
 I-..Is he-? That's.. just gross!


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Mar 24, 2014)

9/10

Very cute signature artwork.


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 24, 2014)

8/10
Cool Tangy colours!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

8.7/10 soo thin and.. simple lool


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 24, 2014)

2/10..


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

10/10 

It's a really nice signature layout, and the town is creative, and, and, and....


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 24, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> 10/10
> 
> It's a really nice signature layout, and the town is creative, and, and, and....



2/10.. I hate horses, ponies, unicorns.. Whatever 

Not a big fan of chocolate cake either, ha


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

8.6/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 24, 2014)

8/10

Yes, cheese snacks .-.


----------



## moka264 (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10 cute~


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

10/10 bc weavile is rad


----------



## sej (Mar 25, 2014)

10/10, love the signature, and 'Bob is love, Bob is life'


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

love your sig so much i had to post again to rate it 10/10
looks straight out of an AC coloring book hah


----------



## sej (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks! 10/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 25, 2014)

10/10
BOB... JUST BOB


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10 That's a really cool signature. I love the background ^^


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 25, 2014)

8.5/10
It's really cute~ And so many kanga and deer~


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

7.9/10


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10
Awesome!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 25, 2014)

9.99/10
I love the detail written... I may have to come see this dream...
Well organized.
I would have given 10/10 but no indent at the start of the paragraph just really bugs me. I'm weird I know. XP


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 25, 2014)

I like it, but it's missing something. Don't know what, it just is. 8/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 26, 2014)

,10/10 hella cute


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 26, 2014)

tenattaten


----------



## Muu (Mar 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Emzy (Mar 26, 2014)

8/10 very pretty and elegant ^^


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 26, 2014)

Cute, quaint!
8/10


----------



## sej (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks ^.^
9.5/10! Really cute!


----------



## matt (Mar 26, 2014)

Its nice


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 26, 2014)

Big block of text. 10/10, perfect!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 26, 2014)

8/10
Cute and Peppy, just like Merry!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10 because it's made by my best friend on here <3


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 26, 2014)

8/10 Because awesome.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 26, 2014)

3/10


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> 3/10


10/10


----------



## sej (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 26, 2014)

7/10. That gif looks so familiar but I can't put my finger on where it's from~


----------



## sej (Mar 26, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> 8.9/10



Who was that for? As you posted it at the same min as me


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Mar 26, 2014)

9/10

Gorgeous art in both the spoiler and the banner itself, very colorful and detailed. 

The banner colors are just a tad bright for my tastes.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Sej said:


> Who was that for? As you posted it at the same min as me



That was for you, I post really fast :I


@Artemis_Dreamer Anyway, 7.6/10


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10, very pretty!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10 bc umbreon is coolio


----------



## sej (Mar 26, 2014)

7.9/10


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 26, 2014)

(Nobody rated mine aaaaa)

8/10.


----------



## sej (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10 ^^


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2014)

7/10 I like the concept.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

7/10 Funny


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 26, 2014)

9/10
Quite lovely not sure where it's
from but still lovely


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



fallenchaoskitten said:


> 9.99/10
> I love the detail written... I may have to come see this dream...
> Well organized.
> I would have given 10/10 but no indent at the start of the paragraph just really bugs me. I'm weird I know. XP



Let me know if you do.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

7.8/10 Very creative story, though it's very plain, but it's very organized..


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

image wont show up ?/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

7/10 I've never actually seen Amnesia but I've heard that it's pretty good ^^


----------



## mrbosshead (Mar 26, 2014)

9/10 Cute.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10 everyone here is a 10/10.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

yay! So is yours!

Just changed my signature. *wink* *wink*


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## Zander (Mar 27, 2014)

2/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 27, 2014)

9/10 2spoopy4me


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> 9/10 2spoopy4me



9/10

Too nervous to peek inside? hehe


----------



## kasane (Mar 27, 2014)

I peeked O_O

That is epic, 10/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

5/10 (ninja'd)


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

3/10
jkjkjkjk ahhahah 
7/10


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> I peeked O_O
> 
> That is epic, 10/10



Are you in?


----------



## kasane (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10 (again)

What is teh prize OwO


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

9/10
It's so cute and very well put together >3<


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10
It's amazing, did you draw that? Wow


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2014)

7/10 Marshall needs himself a buddy.


----------



## Flop (Mar 28, 2014)

-15/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Emzy (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10, very cute!


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> 10/10 (again)
> 
> What is teh prize OwO



You'll have to enter to find out...


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 28, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

9/10





Spoiler



_(I think I'll stop posting here for a bit. Don't want too many people joining the secret contest.)_


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

5.5/10
It's a good idea, just not my cup of tea~


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 28, 2014)

10!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Muu (Mar 28, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10! It's adorable!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10 so adorable I really love the artwork


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10

GAAH I LOVE REUNICLUS


----------



## Muu (Mar 28, 2014)

6/10!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 28, 2014)

6


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 28, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10 :3


----------



## kasane (Mar 29, 2014)

10/10
Lovely hand-made sig!! ^^


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 29, 2014)

9/10 so cute!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## toastia (Mar 29, 2014)

1/10
not a huge fan


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not quite sure if that's intentional or not, but pretty funny nonetheless  .. 7/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 29, 2014)

10/10 I really like the artwork


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 29, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 29, 2014)

10/10 praise it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 29, 2014)

1/10
But avi is flawless


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

10/10 Like how you added Flurry, cooooote :I


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 29, 2014)

2/10, nice giant saltshaker though


----------



## Autumnia (Mar 29, 2014)

10!! Pokemon is awesome!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

8/10

That baguette XD


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 30, 2014)

8/10 Everything in your signature goes together really well.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 30, 2014)

8/10 
Such cuties .3.


----------



## Emzy (Mar 30, 2014)

10/10 the art is awesome


----------



## thebootycall (Mar 30, 2014)

10/10 cutteee~


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ~Mae~ (Mar 30, 2014)

9 thunde and lightening always do it for me!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

9/10 - that's a very nice sig :3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

9.8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 31, 2014)

9/10 
Baguettes everywhere


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 31, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 31, 2014)

10/10. Love the set up.


----------



## Phoebe (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10
Love it, just a little small for my terrible eyes XD


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 31, 2014)

10/10 ♡

Oh, and I remember you! Glad my Bunnie has a lovely home! ♡


----------



## Phoebe (Mar 31, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> 10/10 ♡
> 
> Oh, and I remember you! Glad my Bunnie has a lovely home! ♡



10/10
She certainly does, Im never letting her leave!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 31, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 31, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10 your sig is cute but very plaining


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

6/10

(also you who gave me two obv hatin' staches  )


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10 Fabulous


----------



## Muu (Mar 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10 a bit too pink


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10, simple and I love those sprites.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## f11 (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 31, 2014)

6/10
Overdone (mustache was a fad for awhile)
But still not the worst thing in the world!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 31, 2014)

0/10 i cant see anything :l


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 31, 2014)

**** I must have unclicked show signature when I made that post umu

also for your sig 10/10 so damn cute <3


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10 ~w~


----------



## Syd (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10 C:


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

5/10 cute but plaining.... a lot of sigs are


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10

Tell me how bad mine is, mmkay?


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 1, 2014)

4/10
I'm confused.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10

Tell me how bad mine is, mmkay?


----------



## Drchemi (Apr 1, 2014)

5/10 IT's not practical...... But it's interesting..... o.o


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

100/10 UBER CUTE


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

7/10

Tell me how bad mine is, mmkay?


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 1, 2014)

VERY INTERESTING 11/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 1, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

7/10

Tell me how bad mine is, mmkay?


----------



## FlitterTatted (Apr 1, 2014)

4.5/10, I suppose.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10. 
Thanks for the 4. I'd prefer scores of 3 or below but a 4 is close enough. 

Tell me how bad mine is, mmkay?


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10 omg I need one


----------



## FlitterTatted (Apr 1, 2014)

7/10
I make decent siggies. I think... Hahaa~


----------



## Muu (Apr 1, 2014)

8/10~


----------



## Lithia (Apr 1, 2014)

9/10 
Love the use of different text, and vintage-like backgrounds<3


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10
Nice quote and I love the rose pixel. 
The villagers are also well done!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10 nicely organized dreamies! :3 (also ur tumblr is cool)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I followed u)


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10

Tell me how bad mine is, mmkay?


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Ah well i would say about 6/10 i don't get whats happening


----------



## Beary (Apr 1, 2014)

6/10
;3


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10

C'mon, give me a 0-3/10.

Tell me how bad mine is, mmkay?


----------



## Muu (Apr 1, 2014)

bruh why are you cluttering up the thread asking for low rates
i don't even get why you'd _want_ low rates but here's a 0/10 for being repeatedly obnoxious


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10 it's really nice ^^


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Muu said:


> bruh why are you cluttering up the thread asking for low rates
> i don't even get why you'd _want_ low rates but here's a 0/10 for being repeatedly obnoxious



You'd understand if you saw my signature. 


Spoiler



Not many participants...


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

1/10 sorry honey, I read it and just don't like the contest and it is plaining with just text make a banner to lead to it just to add appeal!


----------



## Jawile (Apr 1, 2014)

6/10... It's okay, I guess.

By the way you're cool for having Grizzly as a dreamy.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

5/10 thanks, I love glaceon~ your cool for havin her in your sig


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2014)

1/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> 1/10 sorry honey, I read it and just don't like the contest and it is plaining with just text make a banner to lead to it just to add appeal!



plaining? Not everyone is a great artist.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2014)

1/10 you don't have to be. Want me to make a banner for you?


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2014)

8/10

That'd be nice. Only if you want to, of course...


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2014)

2/10 You got it PM me so we can work out a plan <3


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 2, 2014)

6/10 Has everything you need, but still seems busy.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 2, 2014)

4/10 seems more like an advertisement.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 2, 2014)

KeatAlex said:


> 4/10 seems more like an advertisement.



9/10 super cute just a bit busy though o: 

Although, I like just clean sigs with no background so that's just me~


----------



## Nameless fox (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10

Looks kinda Adventure Time-y.
I enjoy that show.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

∞/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

1/10 Only cuz you still don't have static, even though you're named for him.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 1/10 Only cuz you still don't have static, even though you're named for him.



I lost him..
TTnTT
so this is in his memory, my one and only love


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

I understand. I lost Bree back in August.

Also you didn't rate mine.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

sorry your signature exceeded the possible maximum rating that words/numbers/symbols cannot comprehend


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

Is that a good thing?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

yes, far better than just good


----------



## Nameless fox (Apr 2, 2014)

8/10, quite well-organized.


----------



## Muu (Apr 2, 2014)

3/10
that's some cool text art and its pretty well-organized, _but..._
• too many spoilers create unsightly clutter!
• lots of unnecessary wordage that could probably be deleted, such as...
xxx• the private 3ds friend code: if it's private, why put it in your _public_ signature?? ._____.;;
xxx• the public 3ds friend code: there's an area under your avatar for it for a reason -- to avoid redundancy and save space!
xxx• playing style: literally _no one cares_ about anyone else's "playing style" or whether you TT or not (also what the hell is a "timeshifter" :| )
• the "re-tail trades" spoiler would be best suited for your trade thread, since no one's gonna take the time to read it unless they're actively seeking to trade with you, and you could just link to the aforementioned thread instead! same reason why i don't put my bell commission info in my signature


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Muu (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Apr 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

9/10

Reminds me of this


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol >.>

7/10
Nice sword :3
Reminds me of this


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

the streets of Tokyo♥
marvelous~~
100000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

6.7/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Murray (Apr 5, 2014)

1/2


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

1/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cariad (Apr 5, 2014)

Lav it!
9/10


----------



## Muu (Apr 7, 2014)

3/10
messy, too much pointless text goin' on, and the image is blurry and difficult to read


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2014)

8/10 its cute~


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 7, 2014)

8/10 
Its really cool


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10 ahaha


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*9/10 What is it?*


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 7, 2014)

7/10
Coz its purple!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10 Awesome sig XD


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 7, 2014)

Love the drawing! 8/10


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 7, 2014)

8/10 
it's cute and organized, but it's hard to read.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10
Awesome spoilers


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 7, 2014)

10/10 that art work <3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

8/10 dat powah


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10 ohhellothere



Vaati said:


> *9/10 What is it?*



Drakengard 3 gif.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 8, 2014)

oh god is that blood

oh god i'm gonna be sick 

*vomits*/10

jk it's really cool, 10/10


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

Reizo said:


> oh god is that blood
> 
> oh god i'm gonna be sick
> 
> ...



THE IRONY. 

Cute sig. 10/10


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 8, 2014)

its cool but disturbing sorta 9.5/10


----------



## Zander (Apr 8, 2014)

7/10

I, for one, welcome our new robot overload


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10
Awsome!


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol funny xD


----------



## Murray (Apr 8, 2014)

uh 2/10 cos you put it in a spoiler


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10
SO cool and original.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10
Vaati FTW~


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zander (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10!!!! It's hypnotizing >.>


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10 cute artwork <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 AMAZING


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

7/10 ~ funny but in a spoiler.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

Too large if I don't.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## kkate (Apr 8, 2014)

4/10

for vaati


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

100000/10


----------



## kkate (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10 for rayquaza


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> 100000/10



Is it really that great? 9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 animated Vaati! That is awesome


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> 10/10 animated Vaati! That is awesome



IKR 9/10


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10 I still dk who that chara is but nice animation


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 8, 2014)

7/10
Lool


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10 Lolz


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10

Did i ruin my signature or make it better?


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

9/10

Do you guys like this signature with the two guys one the sides or with out? And i could change them to something like


----------



## Grahamlin12 (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 8, 2014)

3/10
Eeeh
needs more purple


----------



## Locket (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10! I love the change!


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> 9/10
> 
> Do you guys like this signature with the two guys one the sides or with out? And i could change them to something like



CHANGE TO THE DANCING ONE NOW!

Oh and 8/10
Sparkly cute siggy c:


----------



## Locket (Apr 8, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> 10/10! I love the change!



Wow a lot of people i was rating Vaati's


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> CHANGE TO THE DANCING ONE NOW!
> 
> Oh and 8/10
> Sparkly cute siggy c:


Happy? 9/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Happy? 9/10



YES MATE!
100/100
Awosme! xD


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

What does everyone else think?

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10



Big dancers or small ones?

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

I DON'T CARE I LOVE IT

"I Love It"
(feat. Charli XCX)

I got this feeling on the summer day when you were gone.
I crashed my car into the bridge. I watched, I let it burn.
I threw your **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs.
I crashed my car into the bridge.

I don't care, I love it.
I don't care.

I got this feeling on the summer day when you were gone.
I crashed my car into the bridge. I watched, I let it burn.
I threw your **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs.
I crashed my car into the bridge.

I don't care, I love it.
I don't care.

You're on a different road, I'm in the Milky Way
You want me down on earth, but I am up in space
You're so damn hard to please, we gotta kill this switch
You're from the 70's, but I'm a 90's *****

I love it!
I love it!

I got this feeling on the summer day when you were gone.
I crashed my car into the bridge. I watched, I let it burn.
I threw your **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs.
I crashed my car into the bridge.

I don't care, I love it.
I don't care, I love it, I love it.
I don't care, I love it.
I don't care.

You're on a different road, I'm in the Milky Way
You want me down on earth, but I am up in space
You're so damn hard to please, we gotta kill this switch
You're from the 70's, but I'm a 90's *****

I don't care, I love it.
I don't care, I love it, I love it.
I don't care, I love it.
I don't care, I love it, I love it.
I don't care.
I love it.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I DON'T CARE I LOVE IT
> 
> "I Love It"
> (feat. Charli XCX)
> ...



So sorry guys i had to put them in my spoiler because they where glitching.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

HOW COULD YOU

"How"

Ohhh

I have been searching for your touch
Unlike any touch I've ever known
And I never thought about you much
Til I'm broken down and all alone, ohhh

Though I don't understand the meaning of love
I do not mind if I die trying, ohhh
Took it for granted when you lifted me up

I'm asking for your help
I am going through hell
Afraid nothing can save me but the sound of your voice
You cut out all the noise
And now that I can see mistakes so clearly now
I'd kill if I could take you back

But how?
But how?

I can feel it in my guts
What's going on with him now
And don't patronise me with lies
I'm a man, be a woman now, ohhh

I have been bound by the shackles of love
And I don't mind if I die tied up, ohhh
Took it for granted when you lifted me up

I'm asking for your help
I am going through hell
Afraid nothing can save me but the sound of your voice
You cut out all the noise
And now that I can see mistakes so clearly now
I'd kill if I could take you back

But how?
But how?
But how?
But how?

Ohh yeh
Why must we be so ugly
And please do not think ill of me
Why does the one you love
Become the one who makes you want to cry
Why?
Why?
Why?

(And how?
How?)

But I don't understand the meaning of love
I do not mind if I die trying
I do not mind if I die trying
I do not mind if I die trying


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> HOW COULD YOU
> 
> "How"
> 
> ...



Hey they stopped glitching yay!!!!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10!!! Truely amazing!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> 10/10!!! Truely amazing!



I guess I finally perfected it! 9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I guess I finally perfected it! 9/10



Haha yes it needed that final touch xD

10/10


----------



## f11 (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 6/10



You dont like it? 9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

Too much gifs for me  

6/10


----------



## Rainbowdash11 (Apr 8, 2014)

MLP is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Too much gifs for me
> 
> 6/10


6/10
Fixed for you!


----------



## Fairy (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 B)


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 for cute art + the color pink |D

//i just updated my signature! 8D


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10 awesome background


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10 Love the drawing


----------



## Javocado (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10 dat color and animation


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2014)

1000000/10 PRAISE BOB


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10
Little pudding <3 And cool colors~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10 When people rate my signature do they just rate the gif or do they go in the spoiler?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10 Because the gifs cool and I went in the spoiler
Lol mine will get like, 2 because its barely got anything xD But I joined yesterday so I haven't found time to make it cool


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10 for Vaati (Sorry, I'd give 10/10 but I havent finished Minish Cap yet ; ; )


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 9, 2014)

i'll be honest and say 8/10 for the redhead.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10 DUDE


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10 I love the background x3


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10 good art!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## milktea (Apr 10, 2014)

9/10
not a fan of snk but it's a well-made pixel!

and i know this is only for rating sigs but 100000/10 for spy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

cutee

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Regal (Apr 10, 2014)

8/10 now I want cookies :T


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 10, 2014)

10/10 so damn cute <4

Edit: damn I forgot when on mobile my sig doesn't appear fffffffffff


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2014)

Nothing? 1/10


----------



## nekosync (Apr 10, 2014)

8/10, it's so cool. ^^

I also adore your ginormous cookie.


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2014)

nekosync said:


> 8/10, it's so cool. ^^
> 
> I also adore your ginormous cookie.


So why not 10? 9/10 love the cat omg!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

9/10 what happened to the dancing Vaatis? D:


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 11, 2014)

10/10
Soooo cool~~~


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2014)

izza animu so 7outta10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

8/10 XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 11, 2014)

9,5/10 love gifs


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 11, 2014)

*9/10! c:*


----------



## Aizu (Apr 11, 2014)

10/10 it's so sweet!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

9/10 its damnnearperfecto.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

0/10 You needs a sig


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 11, 2014)

*11/10

cuz salt <3*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

10/10 cause the bouncing foods


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 11, 2014)

0/10 no signature :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

2/10 plain and boring


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

0/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

8.8/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10
OMFG YOU ACTUALLY PUT IT UP XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

10\10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10 very boyish, I love it !


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 12, 2014)

*11/10

i love you*


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10, so cute!


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

11/10 because Yookey.


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10, lol


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 adorable signature drawn by an amazing artist <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10
Because of the cookie.


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10

Love the backdrop.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10
NEEDS COLOR! XD
cute though


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

0/10. Nothing is there.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Click on the spoiler. There's something there.

1/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

1/10.

Don't get the joke.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Whooops. Double post. Ignore this.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because look at Mafia 3 and my visitor messages. Pretty much explains the joke.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because wrong thread.
1/10 for Signature.


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Nameless fox (Apr 12, 2014)

7/10.
I like salt.
sometimes i eat small packets of just saltwaitwhatididntsayanything


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10 sword?


----------



## Nameless fox (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10
I'm not gonna lie, I've been in a bit of a Minish Cap craze recently.
Based on the animation alone it would have been an 8/10.
dat cookie... GIMME IT or at least a small fraction... o3o

═══════​
Also


Vaati said:


> 9/10 sword?



Yep. Made it myself on some text site where the characters are in fixed positions.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kip (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10 I Love it!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

9.6/10 it's cute <3


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 12, 2014)

Ummm... 6/10 bc even though hes not naked he looks it


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

Fire said:


> 10/10
> I'm not gonna lie, I've been in a bit of a Minish Cap craze recently.
> Based on the animation alone it would have been an 8/10.
> dat cookie... GIMME IT or at least a small fraction... o3o
> ...


Looks nice and Minish cap is my Favourite game! )

8/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

100/10  It's freakin' awesome.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Alette (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

It's simple but cute 8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

SALT...30/10


----------



## oak (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 it's an adorable drawing


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10. Coco is in it <3


----------



## Alette (Apr 13, 2014)

BOOTY xD 10/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

5/10 its just boring tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just noticed we both have portia as our profile pic


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10
Its pretty cool!


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10 he crap his pants


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

20/10

I want ur sigh ur but wilth my mayor and dreamie! ;0;


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 0/10



0/10

Wow that's really mean

- - - Post Merge - - -

0/10 (︺︹︺)


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

its the truth its what I think its a opinion constructive criticism 0/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

i don't like your either 0/10. I also dis agree on your dreamies


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

would you rather let me lie 0/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> would you raTHER LET ME LIE



Ya 0/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10 That's really rude, luckypinch.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

well to be honest I can't see your sig ?/?


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 Seriously? I can.. Here it is in a spoiler.. 



Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> 1/10 That's really rude, luckypinch.



He gave me a zero first!  
10/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

well I should say why I vote it its because theres no image and I really like sigs with images like mine and lots other (for luckypinch)

- - - Post Merge - - -

thats no reason I said it because I dislike it


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> well I should say why I vote it its because theres no image and I really like sigs with images like mine and lots other (for luckypinch)



I just think pinks awesome and at lest desvers a 1
1/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

eh, 3/10 for the bunny


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> eh, 3/10 for the bunny



10/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

well logicaly it rated 1/10 so I have to say 1/10


----------



## kkate (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10 for GaMERCaT


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> well logicaly it rated 1/10 so I have to say 1/10



Thank u we dnt need zeros now do we. 

8/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

how do you hate it your saying that because I gave you that which makes no sense and immature tbh I had a good reason why dislike yours
edit: I cant see it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kkate (Apr 13, 2014)

lucky, tbh with you, you can't just give people a 1/10 because they gave you one. you're clearly not giving criticism correctly but only returning the favor

oh and 5/10 for foxwolf


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 can't see yours but your standing up for me


----------



## Fairy (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

7.5 I love the ds Idea


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> how do you hate it your saying that because I gave you that which makes no sense and immature tbh I had a good reason why dislike yours
> edit: I cant see it



I don't like yours. The frekin, strawberrys creep me out


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I think its a tomato e.e 1/10 reason already stated

edit:5/10 salt


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10 tomatoes frek me out.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

6/10 cool beans


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

7.5/10 salt

edit: 1/10 but really -9 points because of tomatoes are you sure thats true


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 7.5/10 salt
> 
> edit: 1/10 but really -9 points because of tomatoes are you sure thats true


Yes, they look like they are on somthing. 1/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

tomatoes do not ruin my sig 1/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

whiped creaam?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> tomatoes do not ruin my sig 0/10
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> whiped creaam?



Haha grow up not everyone likes food based things. 

1/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

you want me to grow up and you are talking but now you changed your excuse so it looks like your lying to me or I'm skeptical or your a bad liar


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10 

cute I like the animation too


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

?/? I cant see yous but its probably great


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you want me to grow up and you are talking but now you changed your excuse so it looks like your lying to me or I'm skeptical or your a bad liar



Pfft. I don't like your tomatoes the look like they are on somthing. I don't like food based things. And please do us all a favor and, use proper grammar. P.S Don't anger me, I will have a mod get on to you. And I am not a bad lier!

1/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I might have reported you already but in the meanwhile I was saying you could be one because you changed your excuse 3/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I might have reported you already but in the meanwhile I was saying you could be one because you changed your excuse 3/10


Really? You reported me? Wow. For not liking your sig. That's just...Wow. I never even said anything to you..but like really wow. Your being trolly. That's why I would report you.  I am not giving you a 0/10. 
1/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

Pretty neat 9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

too salty gg 5/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

not because you didn't like my sig that would be childish and immature   

triple ninja o.o ?/?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10 ignores


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

6/10 ,

a little too pink and you could of done a clickable like instead of all those numbers and %s showing


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

there it is again 3/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> too salty gg 5/10


How do I do that?


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> 7/10


8/10 love it


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> How do I do that?



oh oops I just edited since foxwolf was there lol

>>[URL="http://tiny.cc/c949dx"]ⓛⓤⓒⓚⓨⓢ ⓟⓞⓚⓔⓜⓞⓝ ⓢⓗⓞⓟ[/URL]<<



>>ⓛⓤⓒⓚⓨⓢ ⓟⓞⓚⓔⓜⓞⓝ ⓢⓗⓞⓟ<< 

try that 

6/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

5/10 its simple, but found the bunny cute


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

gotta live with the haters 7.5/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10
I am not part of your two's drama. Just chill and give honest rating instead. Just saying.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 love it!!! I want a sig just like urs


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

It was a honest rating 3/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10
I thought you rated me alittle bad just baucse I rated the one you agrue with. But alrighty.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> 9/10
> I thought you rated me alittle bad just baucse I rated the one you agrue with. But alrighty.



I love it 10/10 <3


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

3/10 I like the blue lol


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 3/10 I like the blue lol


It's purple  1/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

got to live with the haters hating on me 3/10 its periwinkle


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> got to live with the haters hating on me 3/10 its periwinkle



Ugh. I am not changing it. Your sig is just to sticky looking . And the tomatoes creep me out. And not everyone likes things that are food biased. Point blank . End of conversation. 1/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 3/10



1/10 plain


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

0/10 bunny creeps me out

- - - Post Merge - - -

and you meesed up your coding it says color on the bottom wtf


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 0/10 bunny creeps me out
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and you meesed up your coding it says color on the bottom wtf



Why did you copy her signature?
Are you mocking her?

Anyways, 5/10, because it seems rude.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 13, 2014)

hey hey hey back on track guys

10/10.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10
love Glaceon :3


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10! Adorable drawings!


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

0/10 for the fact of stealing.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

0/10 because she doesn't like her own sig ?


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10, bit it isn't your own.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 pokemon Is awsome


----------



## Jawile (Apr 13, 2014)

Gamercat, stealing someone's signature is NOT something you should do. Luckypinch put her time into making that signature, so you copying it and not even putting effort into giving her credit is just terrible. Stop your antics, please.

Also, 10/10 for you Lucky. Don't think you should take this s... from Gamercat.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

This drama is ALMOST amusing...8/10


----------



## Jawile (Apr 13, 2014)

Just almost...
8/10 +1 because Jacques is the best villager.


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 because <3


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 because of UMBREON


----------



## Jawile (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 because <3


----------



## Drchemi (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10 Cause I said so......


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10 all sheep

And jawlie I know right!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 13, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10 .


----------



## Jawile (Apr 13, 2014)

Y'as are doing good now? Good.

3/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

I think its a bit too big, and should be longer, so 7/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eep I was ninja'd


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## HopeQuarry (Apr 13, 2014)

Yipes! SO FLASHY! 

8/10, cuz its kawaii ^.^ Diana FTW!


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

?/? Because no signature o,o


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## HopeQuarry (Apr 13, 2014)

Still 8/10. Oh! I didn't see the orange soda before! AWESOME!

Is my Siggy there now? (I had no idea at first how to apply it ).


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10! Cool!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 awsome


----------



## HopeQuarry (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you lil beary! What Pokemon is that in your siggy? I have no idea how to make siggys move 0.0

6/10 Lucky P. Cute lil' Pika there...I think XD


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10 pretty cool! 
MARTH


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10 (and you have to upload the gif then use the gif url and use it using the url upload on here)


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

nvrm 8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, I thought it was fabulous 
10/10


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 13, 2014)

11/10 your signature is the best I've ever seen


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10 
Thanks!


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

100/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10
VAATI!


----------



## Beary (Apr 13, 2014)

Sarcasm is a beautiful thing

2020282717/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10
It's okay, I guess.


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10 I like trains...


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2014)

Perfect!

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 truly amazing stuff


----------



## Liquid (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, I have no rating for you because you have no sig, but I give you a 10/10 for taking the time to compliment.  Mahalo.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10 
What do you mean I have no sig?!
Can't you see it!?!


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2014)

no we can't. 50/50


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 so cute x3


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 all these drawn signatures are so cute
thats it
i need to draw one myself (or buy one if not too expensive)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 that is so cool with the pencil x3
You should! I absolutely love drawn sigs with villagers <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 14, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> 10/10 that is so cool with the pencil x3
> You should! I absolutely love drawn sigs with villagers <3



I actually still need to get my dreamies first so maybe later <33

and to the signature above, 10/10
I love the drawing.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

8/1


----------



## Beary (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 umbreon


----------



## oak (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10
simple but also awesome!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 Tom, Zucker, Jacques and Bob are excellent villagers ;o;


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 14, 2014)

-10/10 that's freaking scary!

8/10 it's funny lol.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10 very cute!


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2014)

4 outa 10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2014)

Text, so much text.

3/10


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2014)

No color. Very boring

- - - Post Merge - - -

1 outlet 10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 14, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 cute drawing, love the idea of the 3DS, amazing!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2014)

It's a DS Lite :U

Still a 10.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

AMAZEBALLS! :3
100/10 too kawaii


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 14, 2014)

D'aaaaw I love it! 10/10

My sig stinks I need a better one lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2014)

Perfect. 10/10


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

Really mysterious  10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10 cute ^^


----------



## bun (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 love the text layout-ing ;v;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

asdkflskfjd cute omg 10/10


----------



## jakuzure (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 for being really cute and really cute layout-ing adskdjaf


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

6/10
Is mine too big?


----------



## oak (Apr 14, 2014)

6/10, nope not too big. c:


----------



## Fairy (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beary (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Locket (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

7/10
Clean but plain.


----------



## Locket (Apr 15, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 6/10



only bacause you saw it in the chatroom


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10 

You should center it


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10

Can't see it on my IPad, but I'm sure it's cool


----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10
The eyes in your mayor art creep me out.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10 B)


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 So cute!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10
Just text, really, but interesting


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 I love the background


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 for the beautiful art


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 It's clean and simple...I like.


----------



## sej (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10, a little big but overall really cool c:


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 Its cute!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 nice art and pretty sig :3


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10
That artist's work is fab. :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 Perfect


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 I like the art, and it's informative and organized. I like that it matches the avatar too.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alice (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10. Nice and simple.


----------



## oak (Apr 15, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10...looks cool, but a little hard to read


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 LOVE IT!!


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10
Rather nice.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10 I like it


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> 7/10 I like it



8/10


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2014)

3/10 getting too popular now. Sorry


----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 No 10 because its a Dsi


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 because I'm jealous, I want a bouncing pink bow :c


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

5/10 is it over the limit? It's kinda big O:


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't know lynn :/

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10 like the idea but could be better done


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> 7/10 like the idea but could be better done


Yep I need help doing it  9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10 I like the idea ^^


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

Like always 9/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

1/10
Quality sucks and so does Frozen.


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 I love it


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10 Cute and informative.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 15, 2014)

110020039483838839293828/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10 colourful text


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

1/10

Too many spoilers...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

Too many?



Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler



1/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

Kinda plain 3/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

LOOK AT DE SPAILERS THOUGH

6/10


----------



## mob (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10 love the salt


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10 very simple and elegant!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

1/10

Spoilers are annoying...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

@GaMERCat 
9.5/10
Spoiler...

@Mayor Halo
10/10
Very cute.


----------



## Alice (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10.

Plain, sure. But I did enjoy your CYOA's on gamefaqs and the links are always nice.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 15, 2014)

100% rating same person as your avatar in the signature I like that


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 15, 2014)

It's different o: 

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10

L.O.V.E IT


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## peniny (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

3/10
It's gigantic and gaudy.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10

kinda bleak


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

0/10 That looks to big...


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> 6/10
> 
> kinda bleak


It's a train in rain. I wouldn't expect it to be colorful.
5/10 
I personally don't like it but it works for you.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's a train in rain. I wouldn't expect it to be colorful.
> 5/10
> I personally don't like it but it works for you.



Obviously, I'm just giving my rating.

6/10 again


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

0/10 
Uninspiring


----------



## Murray (Apr 16, 2014)

doesnt even deserve a 0


----------



## sej (Apr 16, 2014)

2/10, don't really get it...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

2/10 don't even get yours either


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 adam lambert was on glee!!


----------



## Murray (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 i rlly like the yolo bidoof one


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 16, 2014)

ProbablySomeDumbFad/10


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

KawaiiDrawing/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

4/10. Much colour.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

0/10 
Awful singer


----------



## Murray (Apr 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Akemi (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 16, 2014)

4/farts


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10 love the quote


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 16, 2014)

Eh, 3/10.

Too colorful imo.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

10\10


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10

cute. but kinda creeps me out ;w;


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 unexpecting and fun!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 

best signature <333


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10

Eeeee! <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

9\10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2014)

2/10 what is it


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> 2/10 what is it


6/10 Why does no one know who Vaati is?! Google it!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

6/10
Good for you and your obsession with Vaati.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> 6/10
> Good for you and your obsession with Vaati.



Yes i am obsessed with my self 

10/10 I like trains...


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 really cool!


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

@Reenhard:1/10
"I was not born to please you. I was born to change the world...somehow."
Fix that please.

@Benmjy:*10/10 perfect!*


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> @Reenhard:1/10
> "I was not born to please you. I was born to change the world...somehow."
> Fix that please.
> 
> @Benmjy:*10/10 perfect!*



Thank you so much!! Do you watch the anime??? btw 10/10 love that story, cool and creepy


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

what anime is it 10/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

0/10
I don't see why you would pick _that_ background.


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> what anime is it 10/10



Happiness Charge Precure  8/10 really cute


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10 i don't know the anime but the gif is cute.


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> 7/10 i don't know the anime but the gif is cute.



10/10 I love cherry blossoms!!! So cool!


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

Still 10/10

I don't really watch anime but it looks cool.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

5/10

Sort of boring since I don't really wanna read a paragraph


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

_k or edit ur post_

i think i've rated before but i don't remember so


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 cute. :}


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> She's rude all over the forums so it's not really a surprise, Vaati. lol



Haha I was going to post that but then I decided not to then I accidentally pressed auto save XD

Curse you auto correct


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10

that pic of Fang in the spoiler is actually Whitney, though


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10
Its animated


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10



Vaati said:


> Haha I was going to post that but then I decided not to then I accidentally pressed auto save XD
> 
> Curse you auto correct



uhh...who's rude?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Holo said:


> 5/10
> 
> Sort of boring since I don't really wanna read a paragraph



Open your mind to reading...you might enjoy it.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Mariah is rude but they are probably just trolling though. 9/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Mariah is rude but they are probably just trolling though. 9/10


What the hell are you talking about?
I'm just being honest. I don't like your signature. 5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really in somebody's signature, sorry.

i dont remember what i gave you yesterday so i'll just say 5/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

4/10 Really small.

It was today...like 30 minutes ago...


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm rating Mariah's, not yours.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> I'm just being honest. I don't like your signature. 5/10


Yes but you should try to put it in a good way not go all out and make the person feel bad. 5/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

@Vaati
10/10 Don't change it!



Mayor Holo said:


> I'm rating Mariah's, not yours.



I know. 

(Look on previous page)


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

What.. I'm confused. lol.

5/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

4/10



Mayor Holo said:


> 5/10
> 
> Sort of boring since I don't really wanna read a paragraph



This is from today.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

5/10 i want the signature story to continue.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## m12 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, how fancy.

Classy/10 for the Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> I'm just being honest. I don't like your signature. 5/10



Mariah wasn't being rude guys? She was being honest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and 8/10!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wolfie said:


> 5/10 i want the signature story to continue.



It is continued. It's the link in my signature called "My CYOA"


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10 sounds like a cool story xD


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 reminds me of my personality


----------



## Murray (Apr 17, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

omg wow dat kill la kill HD swag


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10
haha team rocket


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10 simple.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 17, 2014)

5/10 D:

because it only says "Adam Lambert"


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10 cutee but you should center it D:


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 nicely laid out :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and I thought CENTER-ing it would look good too, so I just Centered it! thank you <3


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10 they will miss ya


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## milktea (Apr 17, 2014)

6/10 spoilers and salt? )


----------



## Murray (Apr 17, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10 very sweet


----------



## Mao (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10 fhnjsdfhsdkj so cuteee


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10 such sync


----------



## Solar (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

4/10 you must look at Mayor Ref, gotta fix that


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## peniny (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10 
i love it omg


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10

thank you! ^^;


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't like your sig but y'know, whatever floats your boat (-_-)
6/10


----------



## Remakine (Apr 17, 2014)

5.5/10
I don't like that there swimmin animu.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10 cute!


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've seen your sig so many times today and I freaking love it! ><

10/10 Would bang


----------



## Javocado (Apr 17, 2014)

2/10 so plain D:


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10!! Awesome sig I want one >:3


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10
You have one :O


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10 

Jessie and James are complete idiots. They should stick to stealth missions.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

i think i did 6/10 but i dont remember


----------



## Husky (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks awesome  9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 Perfect!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10 lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

2/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 17, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

farts / 10


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

0/10

Fix the grammar...


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

*facepalm*


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10!

(ignore the accidental double post...)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10 mehungry


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## f11 (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

5/10 I have seen it on everyone


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Solar (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 
Looks like something I'd probably hate.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

3/10

Edit 1/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

11/10
Best signature.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Mariah said:


> 11/10
> Best signature.



Your vote goes from like wat 3/10 to 11/10? What?!

1/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Your vote goes from like wat 3/10 to 11/10? What?!
> 
> 1/10


I'm rating everyone highly. It doesn't mean anything so what's the point in being truthful.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I'm rating everyone highly. It doesn't mean anything so what's the point in being truthful.



In dat case 11/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm also lying about my opinions. Luckypinch said everyone should lie instead of being honest so WOW I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE. 15/12


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I'm also lying about my opinions. Luckypinch said everyone should lie instead of being honest so WOW I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE. 15/12



I dont think thats what she meant but ok. 20/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

100/10 So perfect!


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

9/10
Nice. :3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 18, 2014)

8/10 I like the animation lol


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

*10/10!!!*


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

10/10!! i love the animation heehee


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10 looks nice


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

4/10 - plain :O


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2014)

1/10 too bright!


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Solar (Apr 21, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 22, 2014)

Uh, 1/10.  No signature. XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Flop said:


> Uh, 1/10.  No signature. XD


You can't see it? 9/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I see the "Dead" thing, but I don't really see an actual signature.


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Flop said:


> Well I see the "Dead" thing, but I don't really see an actual signature.



Ahh Flop always joking around! 9/10


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought you said you couldn't die.... and what happened to purple? I'm disappointed D:
-10/10


----------



## blossum (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10 aww it's really gorgeous. Simple, neat but elegant. Well aligned and the pixel theme is pretty.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2014)

Can't say pink is my first choice of color, but it looks nice 8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> I thought you said you couldn't die.... and what happened to purple? I'm disappointed D:
> -10/10



I thought that too but I guess anything is possible.

 Thunder 6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10

How did you die?


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10 I dont know it happen while I was sleeping. I'm a ghost now though OooOh


----------



## mob (Apr 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 22, 2014)

the image in it doesnt work on my phone so im just going to assume its awesome and give u a 10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Solar (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 22, 2014)

Umm 6/10 i guess...


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10 for Dark Veil


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

7/10 Simple yet informative.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10 Awesome!


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> 10/10 Awesome!



Thank you! I love your town btw.

10/10


----------



## mob (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10!

- - - Post Merge - - -



NaraFlower said:


> Thank you! I love your town btw.
> 
> 10/10



Thanks.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 well...


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

eh/10


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 23, 2014)

5/10
I don't like those villagers.. :/


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

5/10 great signature but the father thing is ruining it

8/10


----------



## mob (Apr 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Akemi (Apr 23, 2014)

6\10


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

7/10

Not centered/too small.


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 too much text, too few pictures.  I like the story and how you're keeping track of your dream visitors, though.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10!

(can't add pictures because so much text. XD)


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 23, 2014)

000000


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10, I wanna try a Macaron.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 23, 2014)

5/10 just a mayor ref


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 B)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

4/10, too pink :c


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10

i know i have too many nemus in my sig. shhhh


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

0/10

WHY DID YOU CHANGE IT!?


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> 0/10
> 
> WHY DID YOU CHANGE IT!?


Its just for the time being 9/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

0/10

Ok. Change it back soon! XD


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

0/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

4/10 NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

If anybody likes the Vaati thing in me signature try out this awesome website!!!
http://textcraft.net/#home

5/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 24, 2014)

3/10
... it is very... lacking?
The two color combinations don't go the greatest together apart like that... if there was purple in the link, I think it would flow better.
And the black background around the image for some reason just gives a poor quality took to it... Idk, it just does to me.
There also isn't a whole to the signature to really look at.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

5/10 purple flurp


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10 simply for the epic ness of Vaati
also shameless plug buddies~!
*high five*


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 24, 2014)

4/10, I really don't like spoiler sigs, but I do like the signature in "My TOWN " I'd give that 9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Moltres! <3 10/10​


----------



## Minties (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10 for Tali!


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10
Short sweet and to the point.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10 .-.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

1/10 ?_?


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

5/10 The Bob thing ruined it.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

5/10.

Advertisements D:<


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> 5/10.
> 
> Advertisements D:<



Happy?


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10 it just has a name now.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

There is everyone happy now? 

9/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 FABULOUS


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10. LOVE the leaves. c:​


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 really cool and unique


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 24, 2014)

2/10 I don't like vaiti


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 for super colors reminds me of disneyland


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10 stylish


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> 2/10 I don't like vaiti



I am putting you on my Ignore list  jk

4/10


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2014)

3/12


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10
Now I know the difference.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

-Welp I missed my chance xD-

Very... interesting... 8/10​


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10! Yay, you changed it back!


----------



## Orieii (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10 - I visited your dream town ^^


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

1/10














JK 5/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 You already know! <3​


----------



## Orieii (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10!
Your signature is really cool


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

5/10

The links above don't work besides "Commissions"


----------



## Orieii (Apr 24, 2014)

Vaati said:


> 5/10
> 
> The links above don't work besides "Commissions"


10/10 c:
Oh that's because I'm still working on the other two^^


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10
CUTE!


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 WAY too cute for me!
Love the background. Beautiful!​


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 24, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> 10/10 WAY too cute for me!
> Love the background. Beautiful!​



Thank you!
10/10
I love yours too!


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Greninja makes a splash!! <3
10/10 You already know!​


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 so pink much love


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 Perfect!


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> 10/10 Perfect!


9/10
I just opened a new shop so I think I am gonna put the link in my signature.
Please check it out!


----------



## fairyring (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 deep


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

I started out putting the link in, but then I decided the spoiler need an upgrade. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Yami~ said:


> 10/10



^U^ 10/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I started out putting the link in, but then I decided the spoiler need an upgrade.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



um r00de


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 moeblobs


even though i never finished tamako market


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## oak (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 LOVE the forest in the background. c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 that background looks amazing! I love the space theme (and the little earth symbols with achieved dreamies) x3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> 10/10 that background looks amazing! I love the space theme (and the little earth symbols with achieved dreamies) x3



Haha awww thankies! <3

Yours definitely gets a 10/10, LOVE the drawn villagers. c:
AND it has Bam/Fuchsia in it. ;v;


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2014)

I stopped playing Mass Effect maybe a third of the way in, but I remember liking Tali 8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 O:♥


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 25, 2014)

I really love it♥
10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 wow thats amazing!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

its back! 9/10

(psst, which sig of mine did you get)


----------



## matt (Apr 25, 2014)

It exceeds the signature size guidelines


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 lol thanks I needed one :0


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10
yessss



matt said:


> It exceeds the signature size guidelines



then so does practically everyone else?
its due mostly to the padding for the spoilers and tables, nothing much i can do about that


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2014)

6/10 Clefairy image looks hella weird since it's not been resized properly .-.


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 25, 2014)

5/10 ...it could use a few more things in it.


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10 MUCH better!


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 25, 2014)

10 Yolos out of 10


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10 coz its cute


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2014)

0/10 it sucks your old one was so much better please change it back


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 love all of the things contained


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 I love drawn villager signatures <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> 0/10 it sucks your old one was so much better please change it back



YOLO


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

15/10 Make this a real thing. NOW.


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 15/10 Make this a real thing. NOW.



What do you mean? 8/10


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2014)

still 0/10


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10 i love it


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still 0/10



Still YOLO
(You only like one) 

9/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What do you mean? 8/10



I personally would frequent a vaati-based forum. Upgraded to 20/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2014)

^ Makes me wish I had the motive to keep trying to produce art, I lost it all when I dunked College, I just lost everything yo.
10/10, hurts me slightly but also makes me happy to see it.


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> ^ Makes me wish I had the motive to keep trying to produce art, I lost it all when I dunked College, I just lost everything yo.
> 10/10, hurts me slightly but also makes me happy to see it.



Believe in yourself. You have it in you so just cultivate and let it all out to its fullest..

~

10/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 I love that quote


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

10 because it's an awesome LoZ game


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

9/10. Get me my slingshot...


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

Sunglasses? 5/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

eight vaati-caps out of ten. No more forum?


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

New signature I can do other peoples like this!
8/10


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 26, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

Netflix said:


> 4/10



(T_T) Its a work in progress.

3/10 You ruined two great movies! But cool drawing!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 no sunglasses XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes! Yes! 1000/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

9/10 Some of the original sky is poking out between the leaves


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 9/10 Some of the original sky is poking out between the leaves



Really? time to go fix it 

10/10

Edit: Ollo?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

Togekiss 9/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 Perfect sky


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

9.5/10

It's not centered!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

/10 

My sig is centered, it, uh... The whole right side is white! Yeah, um... that's it... yeah...


----------



## flufflepuff (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10

While the chaotic fonts and illustration add a rustic sort of charm, it's not quite my cup of tea although I can appreciate it.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10 Love the style

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> 4/10


Omg yours should not be a 3.
It'`s so funny


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

9.5/10

Not centered. (inside spoiler)


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

9/10. You said you were done changing it, then added a boldface... IS THAT A CLUE?!?

(For Mystery)


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

9.5/10
Still not centered.

It's not a clue. More of a direction for those confused on what they're looking for.


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 love the suspense!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10. Simple, informative, classy.


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

9.5/10 for not being centered :3​


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

uriri said:


> 9.5/10 for not being centered :3​



`^` Still 8/10... Your sig may be classy, but you're tasteless!


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

9.5/10

Center it!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Oops.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10 that face


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> `^` Still 8/10... Your sig may be classy, but you're tasteless!



shade of it all!

~

9.7/10 for repositioning


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 27, 2014)

6/10
Meh. I don't really think everyone is an artist.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10 Maple


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 27, 2014)

Uhh 5/10 XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

999/10 For Forrest Gump


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

9.5/10

Signature is off center!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

;A; / 10
For... fake clues?
...Probably?


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi! 10/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 Because fwoosh,flap,flap,swirl,hairflip,spin,repeat!


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

9.5/10

Off center...


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10

(Hint: There's an Easter egg song in my signature) If you find it don't say where it is.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

999999999/10 For... undisclosed reasons


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 999999999/10 For... undisclosed reasons



Because i'm awesome!

10/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10

I finally know how to use these charge things


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

0/10... For some reason I can't view it... (And why not use a spoiler rather than charging 0 bells, haha.)


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 0/10... For some reason I can't view it... (And why not use a spoiler rather than charging 0 bells, haha.)



10/10
To show off I guess. They won't let me post one! How did Jake do it?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

5/10 Jake paid 0 bells to use it


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10

BTW the song ain't an easter egg anymore, go ahead and listen!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 Really cool!



Vaati said:


> BTW the song ain't an easter egg anymore, go ahead and listen!



Don't worry... I found it as an easter egg... That was the "undisclosed reason"


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 10/10 Really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry... I found it as an easter egg... That was the "undisclosed reason"



Its cool right? 10/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 27, 2014)

10000000000/10 asdfghjk wicked song //dies


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> 10000000000/10 asdfghjk wicked song //dies



Its an remix of the battle music for Vaati (Vaati's wrath) 10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 totes rad, I say


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 

I dont want to get a big head or bragg but I think I have one of the best signatures on the forums! Do you guys agree?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 haha yes it is one of the best Vaati


----------



## Ami (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## matt (Apr 27, 2014)

10:10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 27, 2014)

6/10 Just text pretty much


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## matt (Apr 27, 2014)

alison123 said:


> 6/10 Just text pretty much



My signatures stop you missing out on great animal crossing deals. If you got a fine rare item limited edition, you'd thank me.for my announcements 

8 out of 10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 27, 2014)

matt said:


> My signatures stop you missing out on great animal crossing deals. If you got a fine rare item limited edition, you'd thank me.for my announcements
> 
> 8 out of 10


Sorry ok
7.5/10 then


----------



## matt (Apr 27, 2014)

8 out of 10


----------



## uriri (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10 makes me curious what acbay is all about


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I dont want to get a big head or bragg but I think I have one of the best signatures on the forums! Do you guys agree?



9.99/10 
MINES BETTAR njkbhvbhrrrnnn


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 for Pokemon shoutout


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10

Amazing.


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10, loving twilight, even though I cant make out the middle part! x)


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10

So fancy!


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 27, 2014)

5/10, mainly cause I don't understand who that is.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10

Cute but hurts my eyes!


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> 5/10, mainly cause I don't understand who that is.



Look here!
9/10^^^


----------



## Prisma (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 27, 2014)

Guess I haven't played enough Zelda games.

5/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 for Whitney!


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10
But Levi <3


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10 for vaati


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 27, 2014)

3/10
I hate Pietro and Whitney is... meh. :/


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10 for Mikasa


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 28, 2014)

3/10.

Seems more of a necessity thing, which I understand, but bland in comparison to things I've seen others do.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10 Really nice


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2014)

5/10, Just the Kalos map, nothin' too special.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10 for funny faces


----------



## Ami (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Caius (Apr 28, 2014)

Vaati said:


> 2/10



3/10.

Gives me a headache.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> 3/10.
> 
> Gives me a headache.



Your mind cant take the power of *Vaati*! 9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

2/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 28, 2014)

9/10
I really think it's cute.
I just don't like how un-smooth it is when it restarts the animation.


----------



## oak (Apr 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

5/10, a lil creepy


----------



## oak (Apr 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ransu (Apr 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sid2125 (Apr 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## U s a g i (Apr 28, 2014)

I just finished making mine uhh so I'm nervous but yeah hi. 

8/10~​


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 love the colors and the background image


----------



## kasane (Apr 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

5/10 because japanese


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2014)

8/10 <3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 29, 2014)

4/10 i dont get it D:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 29, 2014)

your sig sounds creepy but cool wtf?? 9/10


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 i LOVE pokemon!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## melenie (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mob (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10... This isn't just a signature anymore... _It's taunting me._


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 for your sig being in the middle


----------



## kasane (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't see anything so 0/10?


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 for words


----------



## Mariah (Apr 29, 2014)

0
Do you even have a signature?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 29, 2014)

9/10

Macaroooonnn


----------



## Mariah (Apr 29, 2014)

0/10 
Horrible taste in cookies. Not even going to rate your signature.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2014)

0/10, I want macaroni!


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> 0/10
> Horrible taste in cookies. Not even going to rate your signature.



Omg why?! Lynn 10/10 

Tokaseye also 10/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 

DAT SIG 

AW YEA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndnslvOe3ig


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 29, 2014)

4/10 i cant even read it D:


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> 4/10 i cant even read it D:



3/10 Your loss.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 

...I kinda want to go to the trading plaza and say "looking for villagers in my sig!"


----------



## melenie (Apr 29, 2014)

edit: 11/10 @tokayseye


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

melenie said:


> edit: 11/10 @tokayseye



10/10 I like your style!


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10 
Genderswapped vaati?


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> 10/10
> Genderswapped vaati?







Thats him as a minish  10/10


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 30, 2014)

7/10

Cute, but a bit difficult to read in places.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10
What places?


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10 Cute.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 30, 2014)

6/10 MUST CONTINUE THE STORY


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10

I feel like the "Village of" text might look better if the text and border colors were switched, since lighter outlines for dark text tend to be used to stand out against non-white or non-off-white backgrounds.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## melenie (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10 That Vaati is too precious ;o;


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10!! So simple and fresh! A blank canvas~ o 3o


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10 Cute n'stuff


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 30, 2014)

100/100


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> 6/10 MUST CONTINUE THE STORY



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?163224-Contest-The-Mystery-Contest 

You must continue the story! 

9/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

01/01 gnizama


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Uhh...where's your signature?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

2013/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

.01/01 a uoy gnivig m'I ,taht rof tusJ


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

?daerht siht no gniht wen eht ,ekil siht sI

01/01


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

5/10 What?! No vaati?!


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

01/01 !boj dooG

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ?daerht siht no gniht wen eht ,ekil siht sI
> 
> 01/01



You gave me a good idea.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> 01/01 !boj dooG
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



...I... 

...I see.

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> 5/10 What?! No vaati?!



Well, it was basically unreadable anyways in the upside-down blurry one


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

1/10

No Vaati and you have an apple.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

0/10

"*Ti's won*"

'Cause some guy named Ti already won the challenge


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10

For giving me a good laugh.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 30, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Sknaht ylevol!

0/01 rof uoy oot.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 30, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> 0/10



hw durr u giv er 0 imma cut u up

jks 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 30, 2014)

Took me until just now to realize it was backwards writing. But that's nice, I give my honest rating and I get a 0 back. xD That's alright.

7/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

2/10


9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rion45 (May 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

if thats epona then 10/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> if thats epona then 10/10


Is dat the "Let it gooooo" I posted? 10/10


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

10/10
lyke zuldur iez teh bust hureo evur!!1111


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

Yes it is and 0/10 cause i dont see a sig :c


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kasane (May 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

2/10


----------



## uriri (May 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (May 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

10/10

You change your signature more often than an indecisive lonely woman getting ready for her first date that she has had in 5 years.


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> 10/10
> 
> You change your signature more often than an indecisive lonely woman getting ready for her first date that she has had in 5 years.



8/10

I just change the gif now.


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

My signature is random 0.o
10/10


----------



## Aizu (May 1, 2014)

Zelda, 9/10. Its cool! (=^ェ^=)


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## VillageDweller (May 1, 2014)

8/10  it changes a lot tho lol


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

5/10 I dunno what it is


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

5/10 looks like *Gallows*


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

4/10 
Idk why people still talking about Frozen


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

10/10 
legnd uef zuldur is zur amursing i luv it wen zelda sves teh day!!!!!^^
ninjad omg


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> 10/10
> legnd uef zuldur is zur amursing i luv it wen zelda sves teh day!!!!!^^
> ninjad omg



Me too! We have so much in common!

10/10


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

my fuvurite purt weaazzz wen gunundork killd lynk frum skyward swerd!!!11111
10/10


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

No siggy...


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> No siggy...



You have to find it 
Same as what I always give you


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

Nothing to really judge here. -10/10.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Someone new finally
8/10


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Nummmberrrs arrre tooo maaaaaaiinsstreeeeaaam... so..... I'm gonnna saaaaaaayy...  out of


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Nummmberrrs arrre tooo maaaaaaiinsstreeeeaaam... so..... I'm gonnna saaaaaaayy...  out of



7/10 hipsters everywhere!


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Improv (May 1, 2014)

6.5/10  
i feel like my eyes are turned the wrong way now aaaaagh


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

omg, stop changing so much!

0/10


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Htiw eht royam derevocsid ot eb daed, eht sregalliv ekat srettam otni rieht nwo sdnah. Ni redro ot esaercni eht nwot’s msiruot, yeht tcurtsnoc Eht Temoc, a suoigitserp letoh nepo ylno ot srotisiv. Hcae tseug si detaert htiw lanoitpecxe erac. Eht ylno melborp si eht sregalliv *edam* a ydahs laed dna won hcae tseug sraeppasid ffo eht dirg nihtiw a wef syad fo gnikcehc otni eht letoh. Ti’s won pu ot uoy ot dnif eht hturt ro lliw uoy dne pu gnissim ekil eht ynam erofeb uoy?

11/10 because the return of the cheese.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/edam?s=ts


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

10/10

lmfao


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> omg, stop changing so much!
> 
> 0/10



Has nobody figured it out yet? Its a random Sig XD

8/10^^


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Has nobody figured it out yet? Its a random Sig XD
> 
> 8/10^^



I suspected that, but didn't know it was possible, so I didn't say anything so I didn't sound dumb. 

10/10
10/10
10/10
10/10
10/10


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

10/10

What's a random sig?


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> 10/10
> 
> What's a random sig?



I mean Random image 

9/10


----------



## mob (May 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

10/10 Nice.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 1, 2014)

7/10. Interesting read.

Shouldn't it be s'it, tough? A contraction, I know, but read as one word. Kind of disrupted the flow. D=


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> Shouldn't it be s'it, tough? A contraction, I know, but read as one word. Kind of disrupted the flow. D=



I know, right? But she just won't listen to reason... 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or s'ti... really anything except Ti's...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, never mind!


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

3969333/10


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

10/10! That "Ti" guy has no longer won!

I would say I got ninja'd, but that's too mainstream.


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

-To low to post/10


----------



## kasane (May 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 2, 2014)

8/10 very cute


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

6/10, idk, frozen isn't my thing :c


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

IT WASN'T MINE EITHER NOW IM ASHAMED

BUT 10/10 that face


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

10/10 omg dat face XD


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

constipation.

and 3/10 idk what happened to ur pic or if its on purpuse


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

Goddammit, ninjas

6/10 again lel


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I ain't singing everywhere. The only thing that shows I like it is my avi and sig lol

and uh idk/10 im too lazy to check what i gave u im on an ipad

- - - Post Merge - - -

o ya it was 10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## uriri (May 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## mob (May 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2014)

9/10 much yess


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## hanzy (May 2, 2014)

8/10 I love the gif


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

hanzy said:


> 8/10 I love the gif



Which one? 8/10


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## mob (May 2, 2014)

0/10
you dont even have a signature? ? or i cant see it


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

10/10 purrrrdy pixels ouo


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

8/10 BECAUSE THE FACE.


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

8/10 Very informative!


----------



## Straw hat (May 2, 2014)

5/10.

Very cute, but you can do better!


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

10/10

Your letters are so famous that they show up when I google my username...on google images.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

10/10

Uhh...I have no idea how that happened...


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

0/10


----------



## hanzy (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 3, 2014)

100/10 TOO CUTE!


----------



## unravel (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

Your Sig changes every millisecond .-.

8/10 cause i love pixels!


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2014)

4/10 I don't understand.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

Bahaha you of all people should.

8/10 :')


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2014)

Um…are they TBT users or sumthin?

4/10


----------



## matt (May 3, 2014)

Its nice


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Um…are they TBT users or sumthin?
> 
> 4/10


Nah i left them out. 
Its meant to be random. The picture however is from my game "Hidden Land"

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2014)

How would I understand then?

4/10


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> How would I understand then?
> 
> 4/10



Cause yours is quite random (No offense, that's not a bad thing)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2014)

Oh.

4/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

7/10 Where'd the randomness go?


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

Needs to be bigger 7/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

10/10 The RANDOM IS BACK


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

What? 8/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

9/10 Is your sig still random like before? Or do you just keep changing it?


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Mssingno./10

Also your avatar reminds me of Viridi for some reason...


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

111111111111111/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

1̧̻̰̼͇͍͓͖̻͚̜̯͓̿ͨͭͪ̈̅͊̓̆̉ͧ͛̃͠0̶̲̫̹̭͈̯̯̫͈͓͖͙̤̥̇̃̿̂̊͛̎ͬ͗͐͑̏͘͜ͅ/̸͊̍ͩ͛̆͗͌͐̏͐̽̐̃̎̾҉̨̼͖͔̝̳͔̤̕1̷̷̱̼̙̗̼͙̩͍̲͔͕͎͔̯̝ͦ̒ͣͧ͋͛̐͗́̌̆̽ͫ̈͒̋ͤ̅͘͡0͌ͧͪ̂̽̀͊͐͐̾̔͏̡̨͓͎̜͖͕̲͖͢


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

פּופּ אויס פון קלאָזעט


----------



## VillageDweller (May 3, 2014)

no sig?? so idk u can have a free 10/10 iris xo


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

8/10 is that Monster Hunter?!


----------



## Reenhard (May 3, 2014)

10/10 very very cute!


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

0+10/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

0-10/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

10////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////





...Crap, I bluescreened.

(Your avatar is no longer Viridi. You are now Jack Skellington.)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

0/10! D:




Thanks Mystery, now it makes no sense.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

10/10

Were you ninja'd?


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Yuuuuup. Why must my computer take so long to post images

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 10/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Yuuuuup. Why must my computer take so long to post images
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And 10/10



Because you got a virus 
8/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2014)

Okay its a little ... eh.. .... ... Error Occurred.. Shuting Down


----------



## Improv (May 3, 2014)

10/10 (is great)


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

10/10. XD


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

I dont get it, da hell


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2014)

Flappy Jacques 10/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

OMFRUITIN GRAPES 11/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

annoying 0/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 3, 2014)

kinda cool... I think...  6/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

9/10 

BLOOORP


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

10/10

Perfect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinySandwich said:


> I dont get it, da hell



That's ok. Only the true detectives will get it.


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 3, 2014)

every finishing move ever
7/10


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

9/10

Too much going on.

(p.s. My signature is coded. )


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Edit: Stupid laptop, that was just horrible... got ninja'd AND double-posted...

10/10

I can't stop watching


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

9/10 Did you make these?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

that is not fun, LOL


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 9/10 Did you make these?



What? 






1/10


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

9/10



ShinySandwich said:


> that is not fun, LOL



What is not fun?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 4, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> that is not fun, LOL


Amen. O,O


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

10/10 (Click my sigpic )


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 10/10 (Click my sigpic )



Seasons was better 9/10


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

10/10



Vaati said:


> Seasons was better 9/10


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

Clicky on my signature ;v;

9/10


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

??/10

I will, but if it's the seasons soundtrack _I swear to God..._

Nvm. We cool.


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ??/10
> 
> I will, but if it's the seasons soundtrack _I swear to God..._
> 
> Nvm. We cool.


Oh loooooooooord that would of been hilarious XD 10/10!!!


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

10/10 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UZ28f8phPA


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

782/10


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

34758346475/10


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

10/10 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVcyZ_TtLhI

Droppin' mad percussion


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

-7/100


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

Googolplex/10


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

my love 4 u/ 100


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

No sig. :/


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

There is a sig you just have to believe
112/something


----------



## uriri (May 4, 2014)

0/10 no sig


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## katelynross (May 4, 2014)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh 4/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh **** we said the same thing LOL UHH VAATI IF YOU MADE IT, 10/10


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

/1/


----------



## katelynross (May 4, 2014)

wow im hurt but im thinking you meant 1/1 so whateva

and 19/10


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

021849281490218402198419257y2815y21875y28715y1875t x 8 divided by 0 plus 8 /120904024i2


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

best signature


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2014)

7/10 love me some stick fights


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

9999999/10

Because third from the left looks like the main character of Mother 4


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

10/10



MayorIris said:


> 021849281490218402198419257y2815y21875y28715y1875t x 8 divided by 0 plus 8 /120904024i2



You can't divide by 0 or else you get undefined!


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 4, 2014)

10/10 because DINOSAUR


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

8/10

That's for shouting. XD


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

no omg u just ninjaed me
1/10 for being a ninja


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

190938597438957843/10


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2014)

6/10


tokayseye said:


> 9999999/10
> 
> Because third from the left looks like the main character of Mother 4



Mother 4! <3 <3


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (May 4, 2014)

2/10
Ew.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

10/10

Neat and organized.


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

10/10

"suck"y

and chompy


----------



## chillv (May 5, 2014)

6/10

lol, that kind of funny


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

10/10 for entrepreneurship


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (May 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

One of the best parts in the movie!

9/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

10/10 Lol


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vinterfluff (May 5, 2014)

Freakin Spiderman dude 10/10 _at least_


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

10/10 That's a COOL signature, it's so nICE, S'NO way anybody else's comes close... maybe I'll CHILL here to find out...


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

10/10

I found your white text!


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

Vinterfluff said:


> Freakin Spiderman dude 10/10 _at least_





7/10


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Bowie (May 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2014)

Spidi! 8/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (May 6, 2014)

3/10
Spiderman :/


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

You got to be joking...

7/10


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2014)

5/10

It keeps changing...


----------



## Frozen (May 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Frozen (May 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eiryii (May 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

Get ready for moooooooooooore change (Dun dun duuuuuuuun)

8/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 7, 2014)

0/10 Toby FTW


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

1/10


----------



## fairyring (May 7, 2014)

7/10
spiderman is my favorite superhero :3


----------



## hanzy (May 7, 2014)

10/10 really love the art ^^


----------



## lazuli (May 7, 2014)

*CUTE AS HECK
10/10*


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

100000000000000/10 darn sexy


----------



## Frozen (May 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## hanzy (May 7, 2014)

10/10 Anna gifs = life <3


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

BEST SIG EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

Finally someone understands 

8/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

9/10 - hahahahaha spidey is epic


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2014)

10/10

With great YOU MOTHER HUGGER


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Frozen (May 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

2/10 Too old now


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

5/10

Too random now.


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

6/10

I'm losing interest...


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

5/10
It's in white.
You're missing out on half the signature.


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

Not really I seen it all.

5/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 7, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

4/10

Needs more flappy fedora.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (May 8, 2014)

More than 10 out of 10. It's one of the few animated signatures that I love..


----------



## Zura (May 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## lazuli (May 8, 2014)

*6/10 eehhhhhh........*


----------



## Zura (May 8, 2014)

Unoriginal 4/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 8, 2014)

9/10 "Get me pictures of spider man!"


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2014)

5/10

(my sig sucks I know. I'm getting a new one made based on my new town atm)


----------



## Zura (May 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

5/10

Changes too much!


----------



## Zura (May 8, 2014)

3/10

But what is the current rating?


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Current would be a 3/10.

*not a spiderman fan*


----------



## toxapex (May 8, 2014)

5/10 
ctrl+a=


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

Original I'll give you that 
8/10


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Mirandola (May 9, 2014)

8

i like the little person


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2014)

9/10 dat cat


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*5/10*


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## hanzy (May 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

*2*/10

I've seen this *to* many times 

Anyone? anyone? ok...


----------



## trafalgar (May 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*7/10

p.s. can someone tell me if mine is too big? my netbook has a small screen and i dont know if it is or not*


----------



## Frozen (May 9, 2014)

7/10

I think maybe it's just a little bit too big...


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*7/10
i put the lf in the spoiler, so that should help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




--
ill just take out the spoiler altogether*


----------



## Frozen (May 9, 2014)

7/10

The gif and the signature spoiler look fine now. 

Oh you've taken the spoiler off, it was ok with it, without that extra part under the gif.


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Frozen (May 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RivTRoub (May 9, 2014)

Whoops. Posted too late. 8/10, it's a bit tall.


----------



## Sanaki (May 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2014)

10/10

It's like a snow-covered version of that swirly hill from nightmare before christmas!


----------



## mob (May 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*7/10*


----------



## Bowie (May 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2014)

One of the best I've seen


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*6/10*


----------



## Puffy (May 10, 2014)

10/10 because that gif is just


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2014)

10/10
omg


----------



## Frozen (May 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Frozen (May 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 10, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2014)

*7/10 oo:*


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (May 11, 2014)

3/10 <_<


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 11, 2014)

7/10 Cool


----------



## Glikk (May 11, 2014)

3/10

Only because I don't really understand. Sorry! >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## blossum (May 11, 2014)

9/10 Simple and cute~


----------



## Bowie (May 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*6/10*


----------



## Glikk (May 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## macuppie (May 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*5/10*


----------



## Sanaki (May 12, 2014)

2/10


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*5/10*


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## macuppie (May 12, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*5/10*


----------



## poliwag0 (May 12, 2014)

2.5/5


----------



## Improv (May 12, 2014)

4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2014)

7/10 Simple sigs are nice, but yours is a little too simple.


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*4/10
BECAUSE I LOVE SPOILERS AND SALT.*


----------



## Frozen (May 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hanzy (May 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## blossum (May 13, 2014)

9/10 colour palette so pretty~


----------



## Ami (May 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 13, 2014)

9/10
Cute signature.
Maybe make the words match the colors in the image to make it just that much better.
Just a thought.


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

2/10 I'm putting this here so I don't get in trouble for post quality.


----------



## Punchies (May 13, 2014)

9.5/10 I lol'ed at your sig


----------



## hanzy (May 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 13, 2014)

9.9/10
Because it bugs me that in the Jesus quote there is a quote mark at the start but not one at the end. o.o


----------



## Sanaki (May 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## poliwag0 (May 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 13, 2014)

9/10
love the simplicity! wish it wasn't outdated :l updating them is such a drag.


----------



## DarkyKun (May 13, 2014)

10/10 This looks great! I love the idea!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

Jesus said:
			
		

> I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.
> John 14:6



100000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (May 13, 2014)

10/10 it looks really pretty ;w;


----------



## hanzy (May 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Ami (May 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## libby2999 (May 14, 2014)

8/10, very nice.


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2014)

-10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

nah, libby gets 100000000000/10 because they have Scoot that I'm so desperately looking for.

7.5/10
just wish there wasnt that big ol empty space in front of your villagers!


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## matt (May 14, 2014)

8 out of ten! Pretty funny!


----------



## Sanaki (May 14, 2014)

2/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 14, 2014)

10/10
Looks lovely. Colors aren't blinding and look good together. Themed well.


----------



## Kildor (May 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Glikk (May 14, 2014)

9/10

I'm not sure what (game?) this is from but I like the quote and drums soooo


----------



## Frozen (May 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Ami (May 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kasane (May 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Frozen (May 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kildor (May 14, 2014)

Glikk said:


> 9/10
> 
> I'm not sure what (game?) this is from but I like the quote and drums soooo



It's from Phoenix Wright 


7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Frozen (May 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 14, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (May 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Frozen (May 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

Frozen said:


> 7/10



For which one?
9/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Yui Z (May 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kildor (May 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

the same.. not a fan of the games


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 15, 2014)

10/10 for kildor cause its ace attorney

6/10 for jun


----------



## hanzy (May 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2014)

8/10 cus winter themed ;o;


----------



## VillageDweller (May 15, 2014)

8/10 espurr. <3


----------



## Sanaki (May 15, 2014)

10/10, my favorite mega evolutions<33


----------



## Locket (May 15, 2014)

9/10


nothing forme lol


----------



## Sanaki (May 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2014)

LACK OF SIG INTENSIFIES!

8/10 cus still winters


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

10/10 
Where is that from? w,w


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

5/10. Kind of standard.


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

Still 5/10.

Don't be a sourpuss. :I


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

-83957uy389753958375983758397358735839753/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 15, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

9/1000


----------



## Ami (May 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

10/01390583095830598350398530958305830538530853095830583503835


----------



## Puffy (May 15, 2014)

9/10 PINEAPPLES


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

10/10 mittens


----------



## Zanessa (May 15, 2014)

5/10
I hate pineapples, but those villagers are cool so..


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## hanzy (May 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

ooo eyyy, 7/10


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2014)

3/10

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Zura (May 17, 2014)

0/10

These villager things are getting old...


----------



## Prisma (May 17, 2014)

3/10 >:T too plain

Actually +1 point for zelda music, 4/10


----------



## Zura (May 17, 2014)

5/10

At least yours has a cool gif 
Also goodnight!


----------



## kasane (May 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 17, 2014)

7/10
Cool gif


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 17, 2014)

1/10 nothing but the villager thing


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> 1/10 nothing but the villager thing



Haha not a gundam fan I guess...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2014)

10/10 because I made it


----------



## Zura (May 17, 2014)

Meijin Kurito said:


> Haha not a gundam fan I guess...








Man this gif never gets old 
9/10


----------



## VillageDweller (May 17, 2014)

your sig won't load for me LOL but the spirit track thing is p cool so i will give u 6/10 for dis post


----------



## Pathetic (May 17, 2014)

666666/666666666


----------



## mob (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (May 17, 2014)

9.5/10 ;w;


----------



## matt (May 17, 2014)

Basic


----------



## Gracelia (May 17, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

6/10 Looks nice!


----------



## Capella (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CheyLily (May 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (May 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

7/10 I kinda like it


----------



## Zura (May 17, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillageDweller said:


> your sig won't load for me LOL but the spirit track thing is p cool so i will give u 6/10 for dis post



Ya know it


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Elov (May 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (May 18, 2014)

0.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 18, 2014)

3/10


----------



## CR33P (May 18, 2014)

0.


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

10/20348209278024824092842


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

I like spoilers so... 6/10

Anyway, in my spoiler I made a list from 1-10 of my favorite songs


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

10/10 spirit tracks is best DS zelda


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

8/10

Daaats right


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

3253/1292978325


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

I thought so...
8/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

290573059375307530953/10


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

10 out of 10 pineapples


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

1,073,741,824 Bytes out of 1 Gigabyte


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

あなたは素晴らしいです/10


----------



## Ami (May 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> You are wonderful/10


Thanks 

2/10


----------



## hanzy (May 18, 2014)

9/10 makes me laugh


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

10/10 for olaf


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

Estoy utilizando el traductor de google/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> I am using the google translator/10


Me too 

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

10/10 i love you <3


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

10/10 for getting animal crossing lets go to the city


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

6/10 i like pineapples


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

1/10


----------



## matt (May 18, 2014)

3 out of 10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

1/10 you never play acnl with me anymore


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

6/10 stop hating it


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤​


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤/❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Those are my favorite songs too! 10/10


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it 2014? Or 2013?


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Spoilers yay 9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Is it 2014? Or 2013?


? Spirit tracks? 2009


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## matt (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## matt (May 18, 2014)

1/10 then


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Wat? I just don't like the advertising :I 5/10?


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

♪10/10♪


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

5/10-23838053


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

OoO There's a tag that says I <3 Vaati

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> 5/10-23838053



Woow rude


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

Ten outta ten because pietro


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Ten outta ten because pietro



10/10 because them pixels are swagg!


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

1000000/10

I love Pietro UwU


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

2359083u0537853037530575/1


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> 2359083u0537853037530575/1



#sweg

12345678/12
because pineapples


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

10/10 for child abuse


----------



## hemming1996 (May 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

10/10 WAKE UP LINK


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Lol 8/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

4654e3634634w63/10


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

I'm sorry. but what does that mean? 8/10


----------



## kasane (May 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## AlmostBlueKitty (May 19, 2014)

9/10
Mmm Those eyes~


----------



## uriri (May 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## VillageDweller (May 19, 2014)

6/10?? I'm sorry );


----------



## hanzy (May 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

1000000000000/10 are you kidding me?? its Toon Link!!


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## toxapex (May 19, 2014)

10/10

*Navi's voice* "Wake up!"


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (May 19, 2014)

10/10 funny! Link will never wake up


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 19, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 19, 2014)

8/10
I assuming it is a reference to something? But I don't know what it is. ^^'


----------



## Capella (May 19, 2014)

2/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 19, 2014)

3/10
... I don't see much point of people having dreamie/town/villager signature images if a lot of it is now obtained or has changed out or what not and text has to be written underneath or around it. But that's just me. ^^'
Otherwise, I like the strangeness of it.


----------



## Puffy (May 19, 2014)

10/10 the pixel mayor is lovely ♥


----------



## Capella (May 19, 2014)

10/359783593730973057350937390753057305937-5275-327523052375962395239236952359326 95235623956239856239865239823569 2783659283756 293857623895762378956293875623978 562378956237956295786 25


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 19, 2014)

1/9357390573905733344444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

9/10
Wait why does it say Sydeny when it's Yuka?


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

It probably got's different names for different places 

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 20, 2014)

10/10 wake up


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2014)

10/10 Pixel art is really hard to do OwO (if you're me x3)


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LunaRover (May 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

Not much to see :I maybe a 7?


----------



## matt (May 20, 2014)

10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (May 20, 2014)

9.9/10 because Kalos


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

Spoiler: YourScore



1/4855444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444v444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444soyeah 444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Candi (May 20, 2014)

6/10 bc I don't get the jokes, but salt is the best condiment!


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 20, 2014)

10/10 Cute design


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 20, 2014)

5/10
... un-centered signatures bug me since it is so asymmetric in a not good way. XP
And I dislike how the cherry is kinda... not even on the villages? I guess easiest example for what I am talking about is how high it is on Fang and how low it is on Goldie...
But really. I think so much pixel work and futzing with trying to make sure everything line up absolutely perfectly in a single pixel line makes me really notice that way too much sometimes. XP
But once all are achieved I think the unevenness will show much more than it is now since they are spaced out now.

I think it could be a 10/10 easily with some changes. I mean it is really nice. Simple. Pretty. Just some stuff is just... meh.
So suggestions of mine to improve in my opinion
Center
Cherry placements on villagers :: Diana and Fang :: move down, Shep :: slightly down, Goldie :: slightly up.


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 21, 2014)

Ten outta ten I love pineapples


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 21, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> 9/10
> Wait why does it say Sydeny when it's Yuka?



Its sydney, I believed tha same at first

7/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 21, 2014)

10/10
Raichu FTW!
Yuka and Sydney do look really similar.


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Its sydney, I believed tha same at first
> 
> 7/10



Yeah I just noticed that xD sorry
@FallenOutChaos 9/10


----------



## Puffy (May 21, 2014)

Den outta den for the usual reason


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 22, 2014)

914875948523/10 for Danganronpa >AA<


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777/988898888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## mob (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## uriri (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

10/10- love the format and lady gaga ; w ;


----------



## Javocado (May 22, 2014)

9/10 love those chibis


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

0/10 Bob sucks.


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> 0/10 Bob sucks.



lel

6/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 23, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> 777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777/988898888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


waht.

6/10 poor villagers, they're cold.


----------



## uriri (May 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

uhm.. 3/10?


----------



## lazuli (May 23, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

7/10 Battle night!


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

9/10 i love it's randomness 

It's probably a reference that I don't get though


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> 5.5/10



Shes back omg nbdsajjkdfgbjhns

7/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

9/10 because TOON LINK!!! Need I say more


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 23, 2014)

3/10

would be better without spoilers or with smaller pics ;0;


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

63485034859340534058349058340583405834085340583458340/10


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

je89as5h8935yujngggggggggggggggggggg/10


----------



## uriri (May 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## meo (May 23, 2014)

5/10
Would be better if updated in picture not with the messages at the bottom and maybe a "dreamie obtained = pineapple" in the image itself as well. Also better out of the spoiler perhaps I would think but I really like the cosmic background. :3


----------



## uriri (May 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Mercedes (May 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

4.8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Puffy (May 24, 2014)

10/10 charlotte la bouff ;w;


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## Capella (May 24, 2014)

................................///////////////////////////////////


----------



## libby2999 (May 24, 2014)

9/10, really nice but could be better.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

3/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

-9394857/10 because its not alois


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

0/10 Ew horrible sig so gross and horrible ew


----------



## hanzy (May 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

AW WHY DID YOU CHANGE IT?!!?!!?!?!? 8.9/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

9.5/10 luv the art!


----------



## mob (May 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (May 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

9/10
I don't know who that is xD


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 25, 2014)

8/10

"center" it


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> 8/10
> 
> "center" it



oh woops forgot about that thanks 
9/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

8.5/10  Very pretty


----------



## Zanessa (May 25, 2014)

6/10
Great art but horrid villagers.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

10/10
I will always love that signature


----------



## Sanaki (May 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mob (May 25, 2014)

9/1O


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 25, 2014)

6.7/10


----------



## Bowie (May 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (May 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

10/10
I have the same problem


----------



## hemming1996 (May 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 30, 2014)

3/10 just because I don't really care about wifi ratings


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

2/10 BECASEU I DONT CARE
i wont even bother fic=xing that
or that


----------



## hanzy (May 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## uriri (May 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

5/10 i guess not a big fan of her


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

11/10 i have no clue what it is but it looks cool


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

Miki Sugimoto from Zero Woman: Red Handcuffs 

7.5/10 a bit different and nice made!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 30, 2014)

10/10 I've always loved your siggy <3


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

10/10 i love it! `w`


----------



## VillageDweller (May 30, 2014)

it's pretty cute. 7.5/10  (7 seemed too low and 8 seemed a tad too high D: )


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

7/10 a bit big but still great idea


----------



## hemming1996 (May 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (May 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 30, 2014)

10/10
"charmin ultra: less is more"


----------



## hemming1996 (May 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

5.. not a frozen fan lol


----------



## Keyblade (May 31, 2014)

4 i have no idea what is going on ahaha.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

7/10 a bit too square/big for me


----------



## hanzy (May 31, 2014)

9/10 I love seeing your sig.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

8/10 i really like the animations


----------



## hemming1996 (May 31, 2014)

8/10
(i have to stop changing my signature)


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 31, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

6/10 i dont get it lol


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

10000000000000000x100000000


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Celes (May 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2014)

9/10 idk man it seems kinda funny and scares me I have no idea lol :'D


----------



## VillageDweller (May 31, 2014)

lynn i love ur art 9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't see it but you seem like the person that would have a good signature
10/10


----------



## Mario. (Jun 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mira (Jun 1, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## bailey (Jun 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 1, 2014)

cute o: 8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 1, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

3/10

i got no sig but w/e yolo


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2014)

Dongs/10, Map Reset fasterrrrrrr


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Dongs/10, Map Reset fasterrrrrrr



trying :c

10/10 cause bob is a piece of poop


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

10/10 very original A+++


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

6/10 cause i still dont get it other than maybe hunger games? idk


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

(yeah itsa hunger games graphic basically and like 2 quotes lol)
8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

haha makes sense i was wtf random gurl and quotes..
well 7.5/10 now then i get it lol


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10 i like your dreamies


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

7....


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 2, 2014)

5/10 idk who that is


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 2, 2014)

6/10 ?
I finally have a signature so I can show my face on this thread


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2014)

0/10, it disturbs me alot


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10 because no longer dongs c:


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 2, 2014)

11/10


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

9/10 because adorable background.


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

10/10 cause phoebe and poppy super kute villagers


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

9/10 cuteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Arabelle (Jun 3, 2014)

9.5/10  

I just made a new signature :3


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Oooh. 10/10 Very pretty.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

I love hanzys signatures, 10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 3, 2014)

10/10 really cute signature x3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

7/10 a bit big but i love the sprites/pics


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 3, 2014)

1000000/10 MIKIIII♥


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

8/10 i love the animated snow things...<3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 3, 2014)

9/10 always loved the throwing red handcuffs xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 3, 2014)

10/10 amazing art♥


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

7/10

I really like the speech in your signature. ^^


----------



## matt (Jun 3, 2014)

8.7 out of 10


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 3, 2014)

0/10 for advertisements, and like what is that weirdzoomy effect that makes it look like the thing zoomi ng in is attatched to silly putty or some ****?? thpse are some likke windows slideshow effects, man


----------



## matt (Jun 3, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> 0/10 for advertisements, and like what is that weirdzoomy effect that makes it look like the thing zoomi ng in is attatched to silly putty or some ****?? thpse are some likke windows slideshow effects, man



Advertisement is allowed in signatures, the whizz zoom thing adds motion effects to make it look in your face. 
0 out of 10 because I can.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

0/10 because of stupid design and sentences are not centered. Second sentence is grammatically incorrect. 'Whizz zoom' effect doesn't do ****, it just makes your ad look even more cheesier than it already is.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

8/10

The gif is pretty cool, what show is it from?


----------



## matt (Jun 3, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> 0/10 because of stupid design and sentences are not centered. Second sentence is grammatically incorrect. 'Whizz zoom' effect doesn't do ****, it just makes your ad look even more cheesier than it already is.



0 out of 10 because animated signatures are not allowed


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

MayorSarah13 said:


> 8/10
> 
> The gif is pretty cool, what show is it from?



Mekkucity Actors :3 

i will just skip matt's and rate yours, 8/10 ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> 0 out of 10 because animated signatures are not allowed



you dont control my life


----------



## matt (Jun 3, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Mekkucity Actors :3
> 
> i will just skip matt's and rate yours, 8/10 ~


I don't know why you bother...your always miserable.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

thank you, you finally got something right. 0/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

matt said:


> I don't know why you bother...your always miserable.



Okay, please just stop, Matt. You're going to start a big argument just because you're butthurt over a low signature rating. Deal with it.

2/10.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 3, 2014)

What's with all the hate, if you don't like a signature you can say so but it doesn't give anyone the right to be rude about it. Gif signatures are allowed they just have to be under a certain KB and not display anything under the prohibited content section of the rules.

*This is a public waring, anyone who continues to argue after this post will end up with a personalized warning or infraction.*


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 3, 2014)

no legs/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## matt (Jun 3, 2014)

4\10


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 3, 2014)

10/10 i feel like my screen is in 3d


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

8/10 :3


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 3, 2014)

Notsure/10 lol, I dont even know what that girl is doing ehhehehe


----------



## Bowie (Jun 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2014)

2/10


----------



## nymphia (Jun 3, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

8/10 because of bioshock


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 3, 2014)

6/10
Maple and Phoebe <3 but everyone else there sucks 
#sorrynotsorry


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

The actual ACNL part of your signature is pretty cool, 10/10, but overall, probably 8/10 just because I really don't like Attack on Titan.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

0/10 cause bob sucks


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 3, 2014)

9/10 
Because I hate Diana and Skye but it's really pretty and the art makes up for it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

5/10 because Shrunk freaks me out.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 3, 2014)

Is that Hoenn?


----------



## Hajra (Jun 3, 2014)

11/10 what an inspiring quote wow


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 3, 2014)

0/10  flappy bird was so yesterday

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hajra said:


> 11/10 what an inspiring quote wow



0/10 no sig ><;


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

4/10 cause Flappy bird is stupid but the quote is funny

that ninja but um okay 6/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

10/10 it's so pretty


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you :3

9/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Thank you :3
> 
> 9/10



I just love cherry blossoms and Wolfgang 

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 3, 2014)

Wonderful/10
{10/10}


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

10/10, I love the design!


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

10/10 
mines lame shhh


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

6/10

Molly is cute but I don't like ducks much


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

9/10

Got new sig!


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

10/10 
I love that Youtube channel


----------



## Bowie (Jun 4, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 4, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario. (Jun 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 4, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Mario. (Jun 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

eww

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk


----------



## Mario. (Jun 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Byebi (Jun 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 4, 2014)

3/10
Bland


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 4, 2014)

1/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 4, 2014)

4/10
... Very bland...
Maybe jazz it up a bit with possibly your current villagers? or dream villagers? or more art on there? Maybe a screenshot of your house or something added?
...
Just kinda boring right now. ^^'


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2014)

9.5/10 very cute and feels simple ( with mostly gold and white main colors~ )


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 4, 2014)

10/10 is so cute ^_^


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 5, 2014)

10/19573890573895735893758937538957395873553987558957979557895789578957895789589578957895   
(jk 10/10 hanzy is amazing, i know my signature sucks k it's an ad for my thread i should remove it)


----------



## Puffy (Jun 5, 2014)

10/10 wow such amazing


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

5/10 idk..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

5/10 idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

..the same


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

the same


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 5, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## fairyring (Jun 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10

cute!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10
so cute. so cute.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

lol who are you
0/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 6, 2014)

5378939/10


----------



## Mario. (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## beemayor (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

9/10
I know I'm going to get a low scsore


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 7, 2014)

3/10
Uhm..yeah....not really creative or anything....


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

confused/10, why is she throwing her pretzel dammit.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

5/10 bcuz spoilers lol


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

omg thank you♥
9/10, if you center it I'll give you 10♥


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

is not a pretzel -_- it's a pair of handcuffs.

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10 

It's pretty funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2014)

dongers 7/10 because Marina ;u;


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10 cuz funny


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

do you even have a sig..?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10 eeets so pretty
(ALSO CAT HOMURA AVATAR JFFKJJDFdde)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10
that's too cute


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

4/10 cuz its kinda funny


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10 qt signature


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

2.72145688492101035/12


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

2/10 - it needs more colour/info


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10, I like the art and info by lynn


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

i thought it was bob
0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10..


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Limon (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops forgot sig.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

??/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

10/10 cuz Bob


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

0/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

kanye disapproves


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

10/10 
kayne west is the kayne best of the kayne rest
and thats a great song <#######


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

um okay then

but 10/10 can relate


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 9, 2014)

74721818819919173728181991/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 because me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

haha my town's called blossom
8/10


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that for real?! ?/10..... Just kidding!!! 1000000/10 Jk again!! 10/10 wait what?  2/10 sorry 9.10 opps i said that wrong brb


9/10 you're welcom


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 you go lil' vaati!


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

8.98/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10 
No signature ;v;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10 please center ;w;


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 
Ohkay.. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## millwood (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10

lynn everything you do is the cutest :')


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

100/100 hella rad like Hyogo would say


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

y u always do dat.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

because I hate Kanye


----------



## Limon (Jun 9, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 forever and always


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10 because lol dat face


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10 very neat and pink <3 pleasing to the eye lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10 c;


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 9, 2014)

umm its kinda boring so
2/1


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 9, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 0/10 c;



bby ;AAA; why u up so early

8/10 for purpl ~


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm. After careful consideration I say 1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10

*stare into MC Rides eyes*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10

blank

- - - Post Merge - - -



awesomeperson1 said:


> 9/10 very neat and pink <3 pleasing to the eye lol



why thank you haha hanzy is good at signatures.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10 because bob sucks sorry ;-;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10 for insulting Lord Bob


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10 because your signature contains it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10 For being rude.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

my opinion is rude? i just said bob sucks in my opinion, people tell me that diana sucks all the time but i dont get mad. c:

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, I thought you were being rude to people BECAUSE they liked Bob. Sorry 'bout that.

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10. fun but way too many spoilers


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10 your former was way better


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 cause its how i look right now omg


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

how does it change from 8/10 to 7/10 i dont get it lol

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

10/10
dream big :')


----------



## mob (Jun 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

0/10 coz nuthin


----------



## Puffy (Jun 10, 2014)

9.4589/10 yolo yolo yolo


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 10, 2014)

8/10 ~ pretty c:


----------



## hanzy (Jun 10, 2014)

100/10 for Yui <3


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

The frogs are cute o: 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

10/10
By the way, how do you get the sprites so clear on your signature Elsa? If I make mine big, they get blurry :/


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

I had my signature made by someone 

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 10, 2014)

9/10
I'm not sure if it's just my computer, but the word keeps randomly resizing itself :/


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

It's the way the pic is xD

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

111111/10 for aggressive ripping 
Oh yeah and what Mayor Elsa said


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

well you dont really have one so cant rate lol


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

Uh yeah i do there's a gif


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

(now yes wasnt before)

also 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

well i didnt fix it or anything must not have loaded for you then

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

4/10 cause my little pony


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

4/10 because idk who that band is and idk they dont' look like someone I'd listen to :l


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Hydrated so 9.9 out of 10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

0/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

2 out of 10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

0/10

nobody likes advertisements ;c


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

0 out of 10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

dont get mad cuz ur sig sucks lol

0/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

T︵T


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

2/10 Like, at least get an image and make advertising a little more low key. :'l


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

5 /10


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 14, 2014)

5/10 I like trains


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

8/10
2FAST.
2FOREHEAD.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10 hot boys crying always slays all your faves


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10

Too sexy for words


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10

700th post so close to 1k finally


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

4 out of 10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

2/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Omg you never happy with my sigs 4 out of 10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

I like colorful and pretty D: im sorrryy.

3/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

8 out of 10


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

at least it's not an add
9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Woohoo 7 out of 10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10 because trains


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 14, 2014)

7/10.

I don't like trains...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Solar (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10 love the mayor drawing <3


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

0/10, broken image and MLP


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

5/10, cute sig but i don't like the cats D:


----------



## Geneve (Jun 15, 2014)

9/10 Very nicely made ; v ;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 15, 2014)

8/10
Cute sig but.. bad villagers. Wolfgang and Chief are cool but the rest suck.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 15, 2014)

lol David Bowie, Unique sig 
8/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

7/10
I'd probably like it if coco's super giant head wasn't there. :'l


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Murray (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hot (Jun 16, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10 (only because it's a bit too much pink for me otherwise it's really pretty!!)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10 Because I want one :U


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

Capella said:


> 12/10



I love you

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 love it xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

10.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

100/10 bcuz MIKIIIII♥


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 so cute!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10 it's hilarious


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

1/10


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2014)

2 out of 10


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 for trains


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

(/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

17.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

5/10 :]


Gee, let's see what I get O_O


----------



## Hikari (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10.

I like the font, and it would look even better if you added a picture or two!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

Hikari said:


> 7/10.
> 
> I like the font, and it would look even better if you added a picture or two!



Thank you!  I'm trying to put spoilers but I'm having trouble lol, I was going to add pics later 

7/10 :]


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

really cool comic sans font my fave! 10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 16, 2014)

0/10. No signature, lol.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

jesus christ  hikari this is the fourth time tonight that you have completely and utterly owned me

when will the onslaught end?


----------



## Hikari (Jun 16, 2014)

pokecrysis said:


> jesus christ  hikari this is the fourth time tonight that you have completely and utterly owned me
> 
> when will the onslaught end?



0/10.

You're suppose to rank the signature above you in your post.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

oh god it has happened again 

this needs to stop I can't take much more trollage

also you actually have a cool sig 9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 because bowie is the sexiest most amazing person                 ever


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10 how long have you had that sig, nat?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Solar (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 17, 2014)

tenataten


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10
*incoming hate for mine *


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10
candle jack is so o-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10 well not much durr


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10 dramatic zoom


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sheik (did I spell that correctly??)
sweet!! 10/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

100/10♥


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

2/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Aww ty, 10/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

oi its bcuz I gave you a 7?

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait never mind I got ultimate ninja'd


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

5.5/10 .


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

Kildor said:


> 5.5/10 .



jealous♥ pfft

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10


----------



## Nameless fox (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10
----
As for mine, feel free to be brutal. I've been thinking of updating anyway.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

I just got colton xD 
10/10 for colton x julian


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 17, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jovi (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10
fat fingered the wrong number xD


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 its really cute


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10 so kawaii


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10
It is real


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

4/10 hate spoilers


----------



## Kildor (Jun 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

6/10 soz man


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## fairyring (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10! i love all the art of your mayor that you display :3


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10 really cute


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

2/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

4/10, too many spoilers


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10 its awesome! and it match your avatar


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

1/5


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2014)

5/10 I think you need a sig Capella, as fancy as that text is.


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10 because sheik is my main 
just wait for the amazing sig that will be coming soon


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10 nice signature.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

9/10 your sig still looks 23 karat


----------



## Solar (Jun 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 19, 2014)

8.5\10


----------



## Capella (Jun 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

10/10 BYOUTIFUL.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

too bright ;x 4/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 I love them both


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10 lookin' good


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10 I'm a personal fan.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10, Rooney, Zell, Bam, Mathilda, Kitt <3 Kitt and Mathilda are CF dreamies.


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 OMG TEXT!


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 w0aH bRo


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2014)

9//10


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 because it's always changing and pokemon


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 23, 2014)

0/10 you don't even have a signature


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 23, 2014)

5/10 pretty


----------



## effluo (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 slooooth


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10 cause charizard


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 Becuz TEXT!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 bcuz WonderK♥


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10 Pretty but I think its to big?!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

yeah i changed it

6/10 the thing on the right makes it not as good


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> yeah i changed it
> 
> 6/10 the thing on the right makes it not as good



Really? I thought It would be funny 
9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

probably cause i don't understand it lol i haven't played many zelda games if thats where its from :x

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10 cuteee


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> probably cause i don't understand it lol i haven't played many zelda games if thats where its from :x
> 
> 6/10


Yeah its Zelda.

Vaati is a Minish so I like to RP that I am in RL 

10/10


----------



## Titi (Jun 23, 2014)

Vaati/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 I am jealous of you and Olivia.


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 SALTY!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 SCENIC


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10 I always love those hand drawn villager sigs <3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

7.5/10

ya i know the top of mine ruins it but i recently went through a name change sooo ya


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh nice 9/10 still pretty I guess.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

thx

7.5/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

0/10

who the **** is izzy


----------



## Chromie (Jun 23, 2014)

0/10

Dat's my bro.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

0/10 boring


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

-infinite cubed/ infinite cubed


----------



## Chromie (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 would rate again.


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

5/10
Better than one of those overused village pics also TEXT!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

8.5


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

20/10 it blinds my eyes


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

its not even bright tho lol

0/10 just text


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow 10/10 for hating on me


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

can i give you a 4 out of 20 on that rating get it cause 420 blaze it yup


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10

so purdy


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Glikk (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10

I have no idea 

what

what is even happening here


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10 I like the text


----------



## Nameless fox (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Legend of Zelda ftw! 9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

9/10, cute!

(please ignore the random marshal lol its to enter a giveaway)


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10

put MC Ride to rest for a while because "Blue Hydrangeas"


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 25, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

7.5/10 i just don't like the shape otherwise it's pretty


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 25, 2014)

fancheeh

my sig is being drawn so itsunfinished

rate what is there


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> fancheeh
> 
> my sig is being drawn so itsunfinished
> 
> rate what is there



what lol

2/10


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> what lol
> 
> 2/10



in which case

killnself/you suck


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Is that even necessary for you to say? I don't like your signature, don't act 5 and say something like that to someone just because I don't like your signature. I don't like spoilers and I don't like plain text, now grow up.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Is that even necessary for you to say? That's really ****ing rude. I don't like your signature, don't act 5 and say something like that to someone just because I don't like your signature. I don't like spoilers and I don't like plain text, now grow up.



It was a joke. dont take anything i say seriously. Grow up yourself.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Well it wasn't even funny, try harder next time.  joking about killing yourself is a sensitive subject to a lot of people.

still 2/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 25, 2014)

O_O

Um?10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

lol had to edit because I thought they told me to kill _myself_, but even then it shouldn't even be joked about. 6/10, not a fan of spoilers but the salt was funny


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10
pretty!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10 v cute


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10 bouncebouncebounce c:


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10 That looks awesome.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10 charizard 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThePayne22 said:


> 10/10 That looks awesome.



eek ninja'd lol

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10
F L O W E R B O I S


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

2/10 too bright


----------



## mishka (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10, pretty!


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10
supr tripeh wow


----------



## mishka (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10 haha i love it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10 dramatic


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 25, 2014)

cant say 7/10 relatable


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10

too dark of text


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10 again :')


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Glikk (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

7.5/10, needs names under c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## katelynross (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 bc bam 

I miss him :'(


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

lil bubbi, you don't have a signature for me to rate


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10, hydrangeas are great


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10, kirby is life.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 because truth, bright, and comic sans


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 hydration is important.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Aradai (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10 Love the CreateShake chibi! Ahh!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10, I personally think I have the best signature ever.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

-10/10


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 26, 2014)

rude -100/100 ok no really like 8/10?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

8/10
sigception.
we have to go deeper.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 cuz salty


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10

It's cute and has animated fruit, what more could one ask for?


----------



## VioletsTown (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10.  I like ducks.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10 your not judgemental with villagers


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

3/10 Lacks pics to keep me interested


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

cuuuute ^-^, 8/10.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

8/10

Cool utilization of links and spoilers, but not particularly interesting. Plus, I dont play MK8 >_<


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10.  I like salt.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10 Cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

12/0.12


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

3/10. too bright


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

hard 2 read
4/10


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 29, 2014)

4/10.. I don't even


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool Art! 10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

1/10 wat????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 30, 2014)

8/10~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 30, 2014)

6/10, the typeface is cute=^_^= I have two images in my sig xD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10 awesome art, awesome villagers.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10 So pretty. uwu


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

thank you c:

6.5/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

ninja'd


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jun 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10
prolly my favorite signature i've seen on here tbh


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

aww thank you c:

9/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

7/10

can't see the image


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

8/10, a little too much pink


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

8/10, HP!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2014)

agdhjgk

7/10


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

8/10 Pretty ~


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## itsbea (Jul 1, 2014)

8/1O


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 2, 2014)

7/10 XD


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

10/10 Lovely


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

100/10 love it <3 hows your bf?


----------



## Locket (Jul 2, 2014)

0/10 i dont get it


Please rate the video


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

He's really good, we're having an awesome time together 

6/10 tru but bright

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja but 2/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 2, 2014)

11/10
is sooooooooooooooooo cute 'w'


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 2, 2014)

10/10, I love the shooting stars!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 2, 2014)

I got ninja'd

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 3, 2014)

10/10
I like harry potter~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 3, 2014)

still 6/10 the scenery is still pretty, like the font glowing in the dark too^_^


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 3, 2014)

10/10 I like it!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## fairyring (Jul 3, 2014)

aw 10/10 it's so pretty :3


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2014)

10/10 so purdyyyy


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10 (Leveled it up xD)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 4, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Sid2125 (Jul 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

8.765/10


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 4, 2014)

9/10~


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

9.1/10~


~Chik


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2014)

4/10 don't get it

Rate the video please ^^


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> 4/10 don't get it
> 
> Rate the video please ^^



10/10! I LOVE Harry Potter


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 4, 2014)

3/10  I cant read the text.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

AppleDapple said:


> 3/10  I cant read the text.


5/10! You can't read text?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 4, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> 2/10



Just because I rated yours poorly, does not mean you need to rate mine worse; I was being honest...
3/10
Whoops 

@Saliorg 2/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Just because I rated yours poorly, does not mean you need to rate mine worse; I was being honest...
> 3/10



oh i don't like pokemon


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 4, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> oh i don't like pokemon



2/10 Your text looks horrible, you should move it..


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> 2/10 Your text looks horrible, you should move it..


7/10

what text? The blue text?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

8/10 I don't get why everyone's saying your text looks bad, I can read it just fine haha


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

sailorg said:


> 8/10 I don't get why everyone's saying your text looks bad, I can read it just fine haha


I know right!

7/10


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 4, 2014)

9/10 really like the style of the background.


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 4, 2014)

8/10 Nice format, could use more colour...


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

6/10!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 4, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

whatever that big glob is -10/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

9.999/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10
definitely a big fan of yours and of your villagers


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> 10/10
> definitely a big fan of yours and of your villagers



spent 130 mil on them! 10/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10 I like it XD


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10 I love harry potter


----------



## tarakdeep (Jul 4, 2014)

its so colorful 10/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 4, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 4, 2014)

SOOOOO MUHHH PINKKKK!!!!!!!!!! 10/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 5, 2014)

0/10 (you got no signature lol! )


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 it's so beautiful


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10--so prettily designed<3


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10 

I know right WonderK is so awesome


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

12/10


----------



## merinda! (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10
mad jelly of the artistic ability in that siggy :')


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

ty you should be <333
10/10 for bunnie


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10
Amazing.


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 
gorgeous


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh why not 10/10

My first attempt at a design oriented anime sig (had to follow tutorial xD)

Note- I may have to make an avatar now Dx this style was fun to do <:


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

wow thts cute
10/10


----------



## TheBurkinator4 (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 Best thing ever completely know what's going on with that Capx Noodle yellow box thing.

Vaati thing is also cool, but wat is the top thing.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

6/10 kinda cool mesh banner you got there.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10 Not sure where it's from but it looks cool ^^


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

100/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

0/10 because vaati >:'l


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Keitara (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

7/10

Should I really be posting here with a rando sig? I guess you can, like, say which one it is.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> 10/10


9/10 
Loving it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

9/10 neato


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 XD ^


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> 9/10
> Loving it.



Thank you!


----------



## Locket (Jul 6, 2014)

0/10 for the pic

and the spoiler 2/10 why are you laughing?

Rate the video


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Flop (Jul 6, 2014)

2/10

The whole "not centered" thing kills me

Ninja'd


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

Flop said:


> 8/10
> 
> The whole "not centered" thing kills me



nerd u just got ninjad


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Flop (Jul 6, 2014)

Would you please stop ninja'ing me jerk kthxbye <3


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Ninja'd

11/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG THE NINJAS IN THIS THREAD 8/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 lovely<3


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> 0/10 for the pic
> 
> and the spoiler 2/10 why are you laughing?
> 
> Rate the video


Because of the stupid things people said about me? Why get upset when you can laugh it off..?

10/10 kari


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> 10/10 lovely<3


o(^▽^)o 
10/10 Love the stock


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10  loves yours ;;


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

3/10 you signature is good but putting what people said isn't cool


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> 3/10 you signature is good but putting what people said isn't cool


Oh and I like it though :/ so why would it be so low if that's the only problem? 
2/10 that text is not even and bothers me..


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 omg I love that beach ;;


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

4/10, looks too big.


----------



## merinda! (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

4/10. it's generic. I see those all the time.


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10. Vaati userbar is nice.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10 inspiring...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

6/10, ellabella you gotta impress us xP there must be one quote.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10. I don't normally like pixel signatures, but yours is a lot different from others I've seen. It looks nice.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> 6/10, ellabella you gotta impress us xP there must be one quote.



Heh i just wanted to b different geez xD

but ^ 9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10, don't know who it is plus plain text


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 Very cute<3

I have two pics in my sig guess whichever shows up xD Oh and one is my first attempt with C4D, I like the results took 3+ hours--O_O


----------



## Hikari (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10. Looks great!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10. Overall, it's pretty good. I like the filter you added to it. Gives it a "tech" atmosphere to it.

EDIT: Yeah. This is at Kairi.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

WonderK said:


> 8/10. Overall, it's pretty good. I like the filter you added to it. Gives it a "tech" atmosphere to it.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah. This is at Kairi.



Haha thanks, I shall take the 8 and continue to work with different styles, always wanted to learn this xD

And 10/10 of course it is incredible<3

Note- Not sure which sig got the 8 xD I am assuming my purple-blue one?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha thanks, I shall take the 8 and continue to work with different styles, always wanted to learn this xD
> 
> And 10/10 of course it is incredible<3
> 
> Note- Not sure which sig got the 8 xD I am assuming my purple-blue one?



Indeed. The signature that pairs with the avatar you have. Lost some points simply because of flow and rough pixelated effects. Contrast, typography, and lighting were pretty spot on.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Indeed. The signature that pairs with the avatar you have. Lost some points simply because of flow and rough pixelated effects. Contrast, typography, and lighting were pretty spot on.



Yeahhhh... I plan on replacing it lol<3 I too dislike it more than my newest turnout, so I appreciate the comment on my other one^_^


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10
i dont see why u have to have your fc in there (no offense!!)  
u ninja
9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

@Kairi: no problem.

@Capella: Mostly did that because my DA was on the right side. Wanted to put something on the left.


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 for the sigs I did see earlier<(~_~)

Ah there now I see them<3 and thanks working on the GFX style <:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, mobile's wonky.
I like this new one. 10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Look at that awesome signature. 10/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Recon Corps all the way. 10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Those signatures are stunning. 10/10.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10^


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 cute (am I ninja'd?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

YUS I AM NOT NINJA'D!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 cute<3


----------



## MrDerpyDino (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

I actually really like it , you should center it tho! 9/10


----------



## FuzzyMonster (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 
Awesome format!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

5/10 Sig space has so much potential.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 as usual<3


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

0/10 No sig??


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 0/10 No sig??



in spoiler!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Im in mobile so i cant see it.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Pretty generic. 5/10.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 ^_^

Fixed up my sig with help<3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice! 10/10 *thumbs up*


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

0/10 ugly drawing

but Vaati! Tell me how to get that!


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

4/10. Generic.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

4/10

could go with out some of the spoilers


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 So organized, yet so cute too.


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> 0/10 ugly drawing
> 
> but Vaati! Tell me how to get that!



ur an ugly drawing
7/10


----------



## Celes (Jul 7, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

1/10


----------



## epona (Jul 7, 2014)

9 hahaha


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10!!!!!


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## mishka (Jul 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10
it's not centered sorry that bothers me


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

6/10

I don't know how to center it


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10

To center, use this format: [ center ]signature here[ /center ]
Just remove the spaces!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10. Because squirtle is awesome.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

As usual 10/10<3

Note- making a new cloud sig if you happen to see it, render was sorta icky xD


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 (duh).


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 8, 2014)

111222357899/10


----------



## FuzzyMonster (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Wataru (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10 Nothing really interesting


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10. Pretty cool for a generic sig.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10. Amazing effects.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 8, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 8, 2014)

3/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

ERMIGAWD WHAT

i give you 10000/10 

I CANT STOP REFRESHING O-O


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

Ehehe, you know who to thank. My fave is the Seta Souji (the dude with the glasses) sig.

10/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 of course!


----------



## Jawile (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10! Looks nice!


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

omg 
1000/10

only for da bae


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

0/10

EDIT: Got ninja'd. 10/10.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

Of course 10/10 <:


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 always like your sig :')


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 Rest in peace Deathgrips (ill miss your new songs).


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 >>Pretty.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10<3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

14/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

WonderK said:


> 0/10



</333333333
9/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 8, 2014)

500/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the new picture. 10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

what ish disney

8/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

11/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 naturally.

Ninja'ed xD


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10, good quality but I don't like the picture

ninja'd
10/10 @ Kari-Kitten


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10. Yep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lot's of people I've made signatures for come to this thread a lot.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

I just like to see other sigs. ps 10/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> 10/10. Yep.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lot's of people I've made signatures for come to this thread a lot.



I wanna come to you for a signature but I can't find any good stocks/renders.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 Cutie patoot Squirtle and cutie patoot tumblr. Ill follow soon.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 9/10 Cutie patoot Squirtle and cutie patoot tumblr. Ill follow soon.


10/10 Thank you! I might be already following you cause you posted in the tumblr thread in brewster's but if not I'll be sure to follow you back.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 super cute squirtle <: <3 Pokemon games especially xD


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 Nice anime artwork. If I could, I'd give the artist that did that for you a high five!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

5/10.

She is the GFX artist that did that.

- - - - - - - -

@Saylor: PlanetRenders is a great site to get clean and crisp renders. It's the site I use.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

WonderK said:


> 5/10.
> 
> She is the GFX artist that did that.
> 
> ...



10/10 as usual<3

Haha thanks, already PMed about it<(^_^


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 because of you little animated gal. toooo cute


----------



## loveguts (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 loved that anime


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10 :0


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 very design oriented <3


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10 that town sig<3 Squiggles cute too xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

9.5/10
It's gorgeous but I wish there was just a tad bit more black at the top.

EDIT: Ninja'd. 9/10 for making me feel squishy c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 9, 2014)

heheh. 8/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> 9.5/10
> It's gorgeous but I wish there was just a tad bit more black at the top.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd. 9/10 for making me feel squishy c:



Haha I can mess with the lighting tomorrow<3 Should be fun<(^_^)>9/10 very cute, love your sigs<3

Ninja'ed xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 +1 <:


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 so cute


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10 really cute/simple; I like it


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 Like the new layout.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 still pretty<3 and thanks haha took me 15+ attempts to get a good effect.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 pretty pretty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 cool


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## kaileos (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 
the galaxy effect <3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bearica (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 9, 2014)

1000000000000000
I lub ur stuff!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

center it it'll look better

7/10


----------



## Nage (Jul 9, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

3/10 a bit plain.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

0/10.

EDIT: Ninja'd. 8/10.


----------



## Nage (Jul 9, 2014)

11/10 agin


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 Like the new one.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 pretty c:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

wasn't it higher last time hahaha

10/10 yay studio ghibli (do you just change it or does it change itself)


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

Alyx said:


> wasn't it higher last time hahaha
> 
> 10/10 yay studio ghibli (do you just change it or does it change itself)



I have a poor memory. Forgive me.
And, I use a randosig, so every time you refresh, you see a new sig.


9/10


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10 looks generic tbh


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I have a poor memory. Forgive me.
> And, I use a randosig, so every time you refresh, you see a new sig.
> 
> 
> 9/10



thats so funny i always forget what i rated the person before so i just go with what i think in the moment

8/10 jirachi

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10, yours also looks generic

but then again so does mine, we all have generic sigs woo


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 I really like it it's so cute and it's animated


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## zanemc (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10- pretty lighting <:


----------



## kaileos (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## MrDerpyDino (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10 Gotta love Xion.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 jirachi


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10 I think it's all that empty space in your signature or the checkered color idek. checking out your tumblr currently :')


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 I used to be a hardcore Deathgrips fan.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 9, 2014)

one simply doesn't stop being a hardcore fan of death grips :l
10/10

wait you just changed it

I liked the other one better :l


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 like the new sig, not sure of the anime xD


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> one simply doesn't stop being a hardcore fan of death grips :l
> 10/10
> 
> wait you just changed it
> ...


Is randosig dude. Refresh until you see other. Also, I just stopped listening completely. I still have no clue why.


10/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

Another one 10/10 lol


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

Absolutely>>10/10


----------



## stumph (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10, perfect score as always.

(check out my new town sig under the spoiler, whoever rates me )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10>>Town sig is also really cute


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you!

10/10 for you, it's lovely.
I have a sig rotator, which one did you see? I think you've got one too, I see the one with Cloud. 
We have pretty similar signatures, actually!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10, of course<<<


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10 cuuuuute!!


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10 Love your sig, maybe inject a bit more colour?


----------



## nard (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Edzers (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10. so good, I'm assuming that the unloadable sig is amazing, lol.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10 A bit fuzzy, but it's nice. Like the colors.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Edzers (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10, cool design.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)

5/10

(mad about mine. I knew it was too big though so I had to make a spoiler)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## zanemc (Jul 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

@Geuro your signature is _way_ too big.

1/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> @Geuro your signature is _way_ too big.
> 
> 1/10



thanks [:


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10. Nice art.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 10, 2014)

-1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 10, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## TheBurkinator4 (Jul 10, 2014)

6/10 I like the flowing waterfalls


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

2/10


----------



## TheBurkinator4 (Jul 10, 2014)

0/10 for making me feel bad about mine


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 10, 2014)

1/10 You got marshal?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10, cool town sig<3


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10 still pretty<3


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10 Cool effects


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10 yay


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Thunder (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10>>Very cool.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10 colorful


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 11, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10 - I love that your dreamies aren't _all_ Tier 1's like some I see (Providing those are dreamies not current villagers?)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Zaidaa said:


> 8/10 - I love that your dreamies aren't _all_ Tier 1's like some I see (Providing those are dreamies not current villagers?)



8/10

thanks! they are my permanent 9


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 I like it a lot!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10 Pretty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10. I like how when you click the map, it takes you to your review thread.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10. Gives me bittersweet kind of feelings just looking at it. lol (and I mean that in a good way)

Anyway, main reason I posted was to say that the image in your sig, under the "town" spoiler is broken. I wasn't sure if you were aware (or if it's just me), but I thought I'd let you know.

EDIT: Also LOL, I didn't realize your sig changes!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> 7/10. Gives me bittersweet kind of feelings just looking at it. lol (and I mean that in a good way)
> 
> Anyway, main reason I posted was to say that the image in your sig, under the "town" spoiler is broken. I wasn't sure if you were aware (or if it's just me), but I thought I'd let you know.


Ah, thanks. I'll fix it.

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> EDIT: Also LOL, I didn't realize your sig changes!



Yup, randosig!

7/10


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yup, randosig!
> 
> 7/10



9/10
Love the fact it changes!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

pretty 10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

can't wait to get my new sig soon lol

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

still 7/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Still 7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

0/10 CATZZZZ D;


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 OLD >


----------



## WonderK (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

i don't see a sig so 0/10 ;x


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 Cute!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i don't see a sig so 0/10 ;x


It's in the spoilers


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10 Biskit!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hold on, my phone may be acting up


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Hnng ninjad
Also, there are no spoilers.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10, switching to computer xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay is this gonna work now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scratch me. My sig got reset or something.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

ummmm


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay so it worked on another thread. 9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

6/10 You can lose two of those spoilers. Also, the text for the sig spoiler urks me.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## stumph (Jul 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10 cute<3


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

something something out of 10.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 12, 2014)

I always like that so 7/10 :]


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

10/10
ppl need to stop hating on pink gold peach


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10 matches your avatar this time


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

_on certain computers...._
7/10


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 12, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 12, 2014)

5/10 ><


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

3/10.....


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10
Cherry blossoms and cute mayor <3 
but bad villagers. 3:


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

6/10 spoilers killed it


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10
immature but hilarious XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

5/10

too generic


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 12, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2014)

you should take that out of the spoiler and show it 

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10 pretty


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## maepay123 (Jul 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 13, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10 Just epic.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10 kingdom hearts


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10

really cute signature!!  and chibi too


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10 cute mayor art


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10 pretty


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 13, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Marisska (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10 ohh, that film!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 13, 2014)

7/10 Biskiiiiiiiit!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 13, 2014)

8/10

Would rate higher, but I'm easily distracted by animations - and that is a _lot_ of moving pictures. xD


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10 It looks really nice when the spoiler's opened ^.^


----------



## maepay123 (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

8/10  Signature could be a little sharper


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10
What movie/show is that? :3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10 Did Kairi do this one? Looks like her style.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> 10/10
> What movie/show is that? :3



the notebook

7.5/10


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 13, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 9/10 Did Kairi do this one? Looks like her style.


No, it's mine ^^;


Ahri said:


> the notebook
> 
> 7.5/10


Thanks  10/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

0.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 13, 2014)

0 ewww.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

0..


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 13, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 13, 2014)

6/10 ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10



Aryxia said:


> 10/10
> What movie/show is that? :3


I see Ahri already answered xD Haha!


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 14, 2014)

7/10, my computer is slow and the GIFs wont load properly lol!


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 14, 2014)

10/10 Cute mayor.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 14, 2014)

0/10 Sigs broken.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 14, 2014)

What? How is it broken?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 14, 2014)

It's broken for me, too. 

It's been happening for me a lot lately, too.. Dunno why, though.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, to me it's fine.

7/10


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 14, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Oh, to me it's fine.
> 
> 7/10



Ahh, I can see it if I copy/paste the image url in another tab - 7/10. Like the quote.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 14, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 14, 2014)

Why??? 1/10


----------



## Jawile (Jul 14, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Space...stars...pretty. 8/10


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Blue Rihanna? 10/10.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10 (I thought you were kidding when you said you were gonna include that link in your sig. LOL)


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 15, 2014)

10/10 nice variety!


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## maepay123 (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10

Sounds like fun!


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 15, 2014)

can i join in on these 0s too

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10 it scares me


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

too much smurfs am i right 0/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

oh my god, you dang ninja, cap.

You get a /10


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> too much smurfs am i right 0/10



i dont see any smurfs in my sig????
0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10 i dont change my critic rating


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

3/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

ewwww 0/10


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 16, 2014)

The shade of it all~
But anyway, 9/10


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

-10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

my review is final ma'am


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Er, no offense. 3/10.


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

-100000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

COLORS/10

Er. 5/10, mostly because it's kind of hard to read the cyan / yellow / green on white.


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

Capella said:


> 0/10



sigh. it, like my life, is a wip. 

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

0/10 YO


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 0/10 YO



so it's going to be like that, is it?

9/10. Your sig is really the only one that's ever stood out to me in a good way.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

aw thanks but nah i was just being like the rest of the people with the gifs

though i do not know what MELAS means qq


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

10/10. I agree with Ocelot.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 16, 2014)

6/10, cool!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> 10/10. I agree with Ocelot.



aw thanks you two. <3

I FRICKIN LOVE THIS GIF






 8/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

7/10

Pls don't even rate mine. :X XD


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

5/10 i cant read japensnese!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## f11 (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

9.5/10.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

5/10. Eerie.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

what is it??


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## radical6 (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

-0/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10 the person doesn't blend in


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

6.5/10
Ariana's boobs are waaay too pointy.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 18, 2014)

CR33P said:


> 6/10 the person doesn't blend in


She's not meant to lol.

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 18, 2014)

cutecute 9/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 18, 2014)

9.5/10 
gumi <3


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

9/10
Top-tier masking


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> 6.5/10
> Ariana's boobs are waaay too pointy.



i did that on purpose


----------



## radical6 (Jul 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 18, 2014)

nononnnn

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

9.8/10
blinded by the light


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

3/10. Pixelated characters and low quality.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10. Dat signature.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10. Beautiful!


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

da hell y r u so dramatic?
" WHO AMI??! WHAT IS LIFE PURPOSE?!"


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

Not gonna use that gif. I'm not gonna use that gif.

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Er, 4/10.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 18, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 19, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2014)

0/10






((though I am curious why are you giving everyone a  0/10 030 ? ))


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

1000/10 for the inclusion of BattleBlock Theater!


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

5/10 soz


----------



## Capella (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

4/10 Not very creative


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## nard (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10.

Like the guy. .-.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> 8/10.
> 
> Like the guy. .-.



It's Howl from Howls Moving Castle.
10/10 because dogs.


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> It's Howl from Howls Moving Castle.
> 10/10 because dogs.


 
I LOVE THAT MOVIE! 10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10.

C'mon! I refreshed the page 7 times to get this one sig to show!


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

You hate this dude or something?
9/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You hate this dude or something?
> 9/10.



Ha.
10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2014)

404 signature not found ^^


----------



## Hikari (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 19, 2014)

7/10  :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd. 10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10. (u finally found a quote )


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 
PuttPutt is an awesome town name.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10

.

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> 10/10. (u finally found a quote )



oh yes.


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 Best quote ever!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 Still loving the BattleBlock Theater gif!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 20, 2014)

7.5/10. Cute!


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

7/10

Also, I FINALLY HAVE A SIGNATURE AND CAN PARTICIPATE IN THIS YAY.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 20, 2014)

Love it 10/10 I wanna visit your town


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 20, 2014)

*11/10 :3 
I love quotes in a sig *


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 20, 2014)

*Like I say, an 11/10 for you :3*


----------



## WonderK (Jul 20, 2014)

2/10.

Text doesn't match the color of BG. Quality is low. Render doesn't have any meshing effects to match the background.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

10/10 because cool town and SNK.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2014)

8/10 Kabuki!


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 20, 2014)

0/10 idk what that is


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 20, 2014)

Just a picture 8.5/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 21, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 21, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## f11 (Jul 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10 i like the gif C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10 I like abstract works of art.


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10 C:
(i don't rate very high so consider this a 10/10 for you even thought it's only 8 xD)


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 22, 2014)

9.5/10! (such an awesome Groudon sig)


----------



## Zura (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

0/100000000000000000000000000000


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 22, 2014)

*5/10*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

Love it. 10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10. LIIIIIIFE.


----------



## _acnlxoxo_ (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

5/10 It's very...blurry.


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*9/10
It is amazing *


----------



## Sidon (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 
I love the artwork but the gif background starting over makes me feel like it's glitchy
@-@ but I love the quote!!


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*4/10. Not really much there :/
And my sig isn't glitchy >.>*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 Midna.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

5/10 i'm being blinded


----------



## Titi (Jul 23, 2014)

4/10 It's too big but the idea is good.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

5/10 what movie


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

It's Battlestar Galactica.
10/10 ZAAAAAAAAAANT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 Very pretty!


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10!!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 24, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Mario. (Jul 24, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 24, 2014)

WonderK is best 10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Jul 24, 2014)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> WonderK is best 10/10



Yes he did a great job


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Nix (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10

Not a GFX person though. x3 Love the chibi sprite!​


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 24, 2014)

Mario. said:


> 2/10



Pfffffffffff okay!!!! lol!!

6/10 Drago rocks btw!


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Miaa (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10. I think the text would look better above the gfx.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10 DISSNEEEYY.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 24, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10 YES ZANT IS BACK.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

10?10

stupid french keyboard wont let me put the dash in.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10 i like indian curry


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2014)

omfg f zant LOL 10/10 loved the game


----------



## Bowie (Jul 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10 for Major Tom


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10 I like it! Reminds me of a song I'm listening to.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario. (Jul 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Titi (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10 Bowie.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario. (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10 pikachuu


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## SableShy (Jul 24, 2014)

9/10 (would have been 10/10 if there wasnt a photobucket missing photo thing, but everything else esp under the spoiler is super nice)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10 Nice layout and art!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

11/11


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

9/10 pretty C:


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10 its so pretty


----------



## Fia (Jul 25, 2014)

9/10, it's very pretty

My sig is kinda small but I just finished uploading it & creating it and everything. It's the first time I've done this. It'll probably take me awhile to figure out how to make a nicer one.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

9/10 I like the backround, its pretty ^.^


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 25, 2014)

7.5/10 

Mine's on a sig rotator, i wonder which one the next person will see.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 25, 2014)

Holy crap. Who made that awesome looking signature? 10/10

...

2,000th post. Woo.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, random merge.


----------



## _patrick (Jul 25, 2014)

there is no signature?

??/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a sig. It's just that I'm on mobile.

I have a rotating sig. Wondering which one will show up.


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

5/10

its the white one


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10 That's cool!


----------



## a potato (Jul 25, 2014)

9.999999999999999999999999999/10

hehehe


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10 Got some rocking art there!


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 25, 2014)

Whoa 10/10

Whoever the artist is, they did an amazing job!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

That GFX is awesome! 


As for Saylor, 10/10.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10 Once Again~


Saylor said:


> Whoa 10/10
> 
> Whoever the artist is, they did an amazing job!





Sparkanine said:


> That GFX is awesome!
> 
> 
> As for Saylor, 10/10.



Ahh thank-you both so much <3 All the sigs in my current roster were made by me >//<; Out of curiosity, which ones did you guys see?  They're rotating.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

I saw "I Wanna Watch the World Burn" one. I love them all!

100/100!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Holla (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10

It's really pleasing to look at and cute ^.^


----------



## Mario. (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 26, 2014)

6/10
Really don't like Pokemon but WonderK can make some amazing sigs so..


----------



## London (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10
All of your sigs are jaw-dropping, just saying ^.^;


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

5/10 
That mask scars me


----------



## London (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10 love your sigs  
ninja'd.

Uhh, 6/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> 10/10
> All of your sigs are jaw-dropping, just saying ^.^;



Thanks, many of the users on here made them for me. Yours are stunning. I like them all!
10/10.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10 love it


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

5/10

It's a bit plain


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 26, 2014)

7/10

So cute!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10 love it.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 26, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10 ZAAAAAAAANT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sloom (Jul 27, 2014)

Still plain 5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

qt. 9/10


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10 Cute!


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10 Love the animations


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

7/10 who's that man


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

It's Seta Souji/Yu Narukami from Persona.

10/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 27, 2014)

9/10 Its pretty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine is so bland.... gosh 

8/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 28, 2014)

6/10, cute typography image<3


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10 So beautiful *.*)


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10 So pink tho 

My sig is amazing. Too bad it's invisible.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

0/10 should put more cats.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 0/10 should put more cats.



0/10 Should put more lemons.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

0/100000000


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

-1000000000000/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome! You deserve it.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Er, 0/10?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Pffft, mine is so original. 9/10


----------



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 28, 2014)

dongs/10

the artwork in them are nais!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 28, 2014)

11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10
"Like" is a strong word.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 29, 2014)

It says "life" haha.

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10 - that was for Ahri


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Ella - 3/10
------------------
Ninja'd


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

2/10 that girl creeps me out.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Creative could be improved... 6/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 29, 2014)

5/10 don't get it Dx


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10.

Really nice signature! c:


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 29, 2014)

2/10 since there isn't really a picture there?


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

6/10. You can always use a sig rotator.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

11/10 tiff intensifies.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10 
Got some kewl stuff there.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10
Dunno who that is but WonderK + cool art = win.
(also I was planning to use a sig rotator after getting a few more sigs XD)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Alette (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10
I like the background of your sig.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10. Need I Explain Why Again? http://kotaku.com/everythings-bette..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10. It's amazing ;o;


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10. Why do you guys have amazing signatures?


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

oh i dont know. maybe because someone made them? and that someone is godlike? 
10/10
btw, you really need to try making a sig from one of those levi pics.  (especially the bike one)


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

Heh. Maybe I'll make one during this break of mine. Duly noted. 

Oh, and 11/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10. Classic.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10. i wonder why


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10
W0W amazing.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10! Persona~


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow. Absolutely stunning. Big applaud to the person responsible for making that signature. 13/10.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 BEST SIG EVAR.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10. It's actually a pretty decent tag. The text needs some work. 

EDIT: Ninja'd. 3/10.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Still 10/10 WonderK why do have to be soo cool?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 It's cool but the blue text is kinda hard to read


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10 'cuz I laff'd.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 cause it's adorable


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 because I see you with that Jacob's Ladder. *z-snap*


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 cause do you want a Jacob's Ladder or two ? Cause I have some in my town


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> 9/10 cause do you want a Jacob's Ladder or two ? Cause I have some in my town



10/10 because girl, I gots the racks on racks of ladder. Thanks though.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 'cuz WonderK.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> 10/10 because girl, I gots the racks on racks of ladder. Thanks though.



Ah ~ That's fine then xDD No problemo ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

4/10. Generic.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

5/10 Cute words.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10. Amazing GFX. Wow.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

20/20 WOW WHO DOES UR SIG WOAH.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Invisible/invisible.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 So many cute things to look at!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 'cuz kites.

@Sparkanine: Omg shush, you're a cute thing to look at. *heavy breathing*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10.
Piffle and nonsense! I'm not cute! You're cute!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 ily


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10

Y'all are cuties so shush


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 31, 2014)

9.9/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 1, 2014)

2/10 i dont know if thats a tree or


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

A number between 1 and 10


----------



## matt (Aug 1, 2014)

1/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

8/1000


----------



## matt (Aug 1, 2014)

1\10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

2/724390

Also why does no one like me, T_T


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

1/10.
Really bland.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

1/79528564238923591427891432862390423743


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

1/10?


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

3834/7642397814237423978942


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 1, 2014)

6/10?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10
I cant wait to get Hoopa!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10 relaxing..


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Mariah (Aug 1, 2014)

0/10


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10 for zombies doin' the wave (Though I kinda miss ol' "convulsing blob-man")


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10 'cuz laughs.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10!

Very organized, also I love the lil illustration.


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 for creativity


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 that's an awesome sig


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10. Person who made that tag must be an awesome guy.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 w0w Levi


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10. <InsertReasonHere>


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 2, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Edzers (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 because i know dat anime.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 Must watch that anime.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 10/10 Must watch that anime.



There's so much feels in it ; w ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 cause its Howl's moving castle .w.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10 'cuz Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 So many *cute things.*


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

1000000/10 BECAUSE OMG IT'S THE "NOPE" WITH THE DANCING GUY. OMGOMGOMG


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10.
Yeah. That's a little weird man I got in my sig.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 2, 2014)

7/10. I think it would be nice if you had some sort of decoration over the spoilers, like a chibi or sprite of your mayor c:


EDIT: Ninja'd. 10/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> 7/10. I think it would be nice if you had some sort of decoration over the spoilers, like a chibi or sprite of your mayor c:



there are no spoilers????
10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> 7/10. I think it would be nice if you had some sort of decoration over the spoilers, like a chibi or sprite of your mayor c:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd. 10/10


I ordered one. It's not done yet. 6/10

Ninja'd 0/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10 .


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

5/10
because it's your username in a game even though you probably named yourself after that.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 I NEED TO WATCH.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10/10/10/10/10/10 there's so MANY 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> 5/10
> because it's your username in a game even though you probably named yourself after that.



Use ctrl+a and look at my sig again


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10. Props to the person responsible for making that.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 omg did WonderK make that sig? 

ninja'd... I GUESS HE STILL DID THO lol


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

yes. 9/10. Oracle of seasons for the win.


----------



## f11 (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

zero outta ten


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10 cute, especially Midge and Phoebe.


----------



## Murray (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10 'cuz Ponyo *cry*


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10
rin my bby


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10 cuz booty.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alyx (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10 so pretty


----------



## London (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10
Don't like pink but it looks really nice ^_^


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks nice! 9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10

It's nice and animated, but doesn't distract from the information


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2014)

6/10
Still don't know what Wishy's Star Company is but oh well.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Toot (Aug 3, 2014)

lol dat fractal spam

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10 
Meowstic!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10 cuz picasso made your sig wow ur so lucky


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10.
You got a little Picasso too.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10
Whoever does mine, please tell me you got the chicken.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 3, 2014)

I got the chicken. 10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10 because Wonderk.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10
because Mikasa.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10, das a cute lil head.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 its pretty, I like your avatar too btw


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10, it's preeeeeetyyy


----------



## Imitation (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10!
Zeeellldaaa!!


----------



## Zakariya123456 (Aug 4, 2014)

I wanna come to your town my friend code is 418421743737

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please let me come to your town my friend code is 418421743737


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

^ woah XDD
There's nothing really in there except for the text so uhm, I dunno maybe 1/10 ?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10 cuz flowurs




Zakariya123456 said:


> I wanna come to your town my friend code is 418421743737
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Please let me come to your town my friend code is 418421743737



that thirst


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> 9/10 cuz flowurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! QUICK LET'S GIVE HER A JUG OF WATER SHE NEEDS IT  Even Gallon 

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 cause you're still adorable.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10



Stepheroo said:


> that thirst



fc-hydrated


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

Your signature is beyond words. It's more than 10/10, it's a million times better.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 - waddles away -


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Your signature is beyond words. It's more than 10/10, it's a million times better.


that was my goal in life


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

rimu said:


> that was my goal in life



Your life has been completed, congratulations.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 it's really cute and someone must have put in time and effort to sketch everything out c:


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 I'm a sucker for those types of sigs <_<


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10

I should fix my sig soon... >_<


----------



## Skep (Aug 4, 2014)

2/10 haha...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10 Like the new banner.


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10

Thanks! ^.^


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 4, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10
Asuna


----------



## Mario. (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Flop (Aug 4, 2014)

Omg 20/10 yes


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 
Voldy's cool lettering+Charizard= Happy Spark.


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10
gosh my sig is messy xD


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

9.9


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

0/10


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 White text ftw


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

9/10.
Found Rod, huh?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

10


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

10 potartos/10 potartos


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 I had a thing for Rin, he's just too hot. >.< & blue exorcist was a good anime overall d:


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

9/10 cuz lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 yours is very colourful


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

7/10 it made me wanna ponder life.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 sao is great ^^'


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 for Skye+Kyle!


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 5, 2014)

Everyone Loves rin , except Mephisto is way better  so 9.9/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

7/10. A bit too bright imo.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 5, 2014)

7/10. A bit too dark imo.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

6/10. I don't really like town sigs that much anymore. I see them everywhere.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

55/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 5, 2014)

9/10 So kawaii~


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

5/10, i'm just not a town sig person anymore, but its cute.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10. Too many spoilers.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10. ^.^


----------



## FlitterTatted (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10~


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Uh... what happened to your sig pic?

7/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

I updated it, now it looks cleaner 7/10^


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

"Sorry. This person moved or deleted this image."

7/10.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

Huh what do you mean? 7/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

I mean that your image is not coming up.

7/10.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

That is extremely weird, hold on 7/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

Gee I wonder why? 10/10 c:


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10, a little too common


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10
Still need to watch that.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10 - waddles away -


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

girl i am getting tired of village sigs but ur cute so i'll give you 7/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!! Yeh, I'm planning on changing it soon :T 


10/10 as always.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

15/10=1.5+7= A final score of 7.5/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10

Btw, 1.5+7=8.5


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10, yeah your right


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10 because FMA.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10 man that signature is derp


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

8/10 ^-^


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10!! :]


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 7, 2014)

0/10 broken image


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

7/10 cool colour and I love Kabuki


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## twisty (Aug 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

4/10.
You should get a sta.sh for that art. Also, I'm not really a big fan of town sigs. :p


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 7, 2014)

Somewhere beyond the sea.
I don't get it 8/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

6/10.
Those words are my favorite lyrics from one of my favorite songs, "Beyond the Sea".


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10. Much very organized


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10
we know why


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10. I apparently can't watch Ao Haru Ride, but I can watch Tokyo Ghoul. Idek.


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10. ^.^


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 8, 2014)

7/10 lag


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 8, 2014)

0/10, Where art thou sig?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10 FullMetal, woot!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10 <3 Princess Mononoke <3


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

10/10
like whoa amazing


----------



## Zura (Aug 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

7/10
Don't like Groot or whatever he is but the other sig by WonderK is great.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 9, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

5/10
Hard to hate WonderK's work since that looks really good but I cannot stand pokemon >_<


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Aug 9, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> 7/10
> Don't like Groot or whatever he is but the other sig by WonderK is great.



I like the raccoon Rocket 

8/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 9, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

9/10 
It makes such great use of little space ^^


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 9, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## matt (Aug 9, 2014)

7 out of 10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 9, 2014)

.5 out of 10


----------



## matt (Aug 9, 2014)

0.00000001 out of 10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 9, 2014)

matt said:


> 0.00000001 out of 10



how can you go from 7/10 to .000000001/10. Also I said .5 for a reason, your signature is boring, bland, and dull.


----------



## matt (Aug 9, 2014)

I changed my mind hehe


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 9, 2014)

matt said:


> I changed my mind hehe



My signature is more than a .000000001 work heh.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh ninja'd
10/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 9, 2014)

10/10, you got some good looking sigs


----------



## Bowie (Aug 9, 2014)

People here get mad over the silliest of things. Matt, your signature is nothing but promotion, so don't get worked up over a low rating.

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

10/10

i like pretty things


----------



## Mario. (Aug 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 10/10
> 
> i like pretty things



you'll love me 

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

9/10. Cool look to it.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Zura (Aug 9, 2014)

50/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

100/10. Awesome!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

Totes McGoats starry-filled, 8/10.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd still 10/10


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10 Because PsyDuck


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

At first 8/10 but when I saw Psyduck 10000000/5


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

PSYENCE


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

1000/10 cuz croagunk


----------



## Myst (Aug 10, 2014)

100/10!


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

??/10 It's a mystery


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

282929/10

_birds man_


----------



## Myst (Aug 10, 2014)

100/10! It's utter perfection!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird said:


> ??/10 It's a mystery



Haha, I see what you did there.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

3/10. Low quality and the blue text doesn't mesh with the BG at all.


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)

100/1


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

-It's the people in the flower field signature-

9/10. -1 point because they aren't going to do it.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

1000/10 

Anything you make looks good, so.....


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

What is that space? Seems untrustworthy.
4/10


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)

WonderK said:


> -It's the people in the flower field signature-
> 
> 9/10. -1 point because they aren't going to do it.


omfg crying

- - - Post Merge - - -

0/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 10, 2014)

WonderK said:


> -It's the people in the flower field signature-
> 
> 9/10. -1 point because they aren't going to do it.








10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 10, 2014)

My signature was cut off so use this post as reference.


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BookGirl (Aug 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BookGirl (Aug 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## TonySpice:) (Aug 10, 2014)

7. love that


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

3/10. Generic.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10 Your sig is amazing


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10 guardians of the galaxy is the best!!!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10
Danny is awesome and WonderK is amazing XD


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

8/10 snk is gr8


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10 ^_^


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10 I haven't seen Guardians of Galaxy and I see people having crushes on Rocket. .-.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

rocket is amazing

10/10


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10 bc  ♡ Guardians of the Galaxy ♡ GAHHHH luv


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yESSS

also 10/10 v cute


----------



## Mario. (Aug 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10, I seriously love the Guardians of the Galaxy film.
Okay, try to be creative... ^_^


----------



## Myst (Aug 11, 2014)

100/10.

The white emptiness represents how there is no value in material items. Perfect.


----------



## hzl (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10 Blue is my favourite colour and there's a fair bit of blue


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10

I really like Miku


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

8/10 i really like the colors


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10

i like kageyama


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

20/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

3/10


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10
cuz Rocket's too cool


----------



## Mario. (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mayaa (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10, 'cause SAO is amaze and WonderK made it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10 v cute


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## f11 (Aug 12, 2014)

0/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10. Who's the sexy beast that made that?


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 would recommend


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

100000000000/10
Such simplicity ; O ;


WonderK said:


> 10/10. Who's the sexy beast that made that?



 ohmigod


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10

pretty :3


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10. Becuase rocket.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 havent seen it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 I like your art.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10. Decent signature. Should work on depth and effect meshing.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10. Fix the da link please (


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Pfft. What link? My DA link? It's supposed be like that. Hue hue hue.

10/10. Sexy beast made that.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

9001/10 Sig master coming through! *bows*


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 looks nice c:


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 I am so inlove with all these princesses...so so beautiful <3


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 I really like your art *3*
Sorry for doing a quick pop-in on your stream a few days back ^^;



WonderK said:


> Pfft. What link? My DA link? It's supposed be like that. Hue hue hue.
> 10/10. Sexy beast made that.



I actually go into a fit of laughter every time you call yourself a sexy beast and idk why


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Aww 10/10.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 10/10 I really like your art *3*
> Sorry for doing a quick pop-in on your stream a few days back ^^;
> 
> 
> ...



10/10 so beautiful

And no worries honey! glad to have visitor!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

SWIFT 9/10. 9 because you ninja'd me :'(


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 x)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10. Aww that's adorable.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 B)


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10. I always liked your art.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 again


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 I think I saw it on a movie trailer o.o


----------



## Mario. (Aug 12, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10
Still need to watch SAO.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10 very nice. c:


----------



## Mario. (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10 those cats


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 Nice xD


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

5/10

I think I've seen those cats on dA before.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

(ninjad)
10/10
these colours *high*


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

1/10 no signature


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10!!!


----------



## Mario. (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 midna


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 Asuna <3


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10! nicely edited + the anime character looks very cute :3


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 amazing! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd again xD


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 Ash Ketchum. All mature.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 13, 2014)

omg it changes @_@

10/10 it's the pokemon one and it looks so good! (is that lucario?)

oops also 10/10~ :3 I like the villager drawing


----------



## Bowie (Aug 13, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 !@!!1111


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

11/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Capella (Aug 13, 2014)

14/out!!!!!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 13, 2014)

4/10. Pixilated and distorted. Looks weird.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

4/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 13, 2014)

3/10. Slow frame rate, weird text.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

20/20


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

4/10 it's cute but i do not like sao


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

1000 twerks/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> 1000 twerks/10



thx bb


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10

I'm hopefully going to watch the movie this weekend >^<


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 10/10
> 
> I'm hopefully going to watch the movie this weekend >^<



good! i'm seeing it again on friday B)


----------



## hzl (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10 advert looks funny on tv I HAVE TO SEE THAT FILM ^.^


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 it's super cute!


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 B)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10 for Rocket. ∗˚(* ˃̤൬˂̤ *)˚∗


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10 super cute


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10 you cant go wrong with guardians of the galaxy


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

5/10 used to watch that show as a kid but now I don't.


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10 i love gumi and the little chibi is super cute


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

6/10, too cutesy for my liking and bad taste in villagers imo.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10 

And I don't really care about "Dreamies" I mean paying millions for a villager? I just get who I can get lol


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> 7/10
> 
> And I don't really care about "Dreamies" I mean paying millions for a villager? I just get who I can get lol



Okay then, lol.

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10
because reasons


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 14, 2014)

1/10
Because 0 would be rude.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

> 1/10
> Because 0 would be rude.



lol

9/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10 for Corpse Party. B)


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

nelja/kymmenen


----------



## Mario. (Aug 14, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

-100/10


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

still 0 cause its too dark and idk what that is

ninja but 8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## courtcat92 (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10 I am rating skeps because guardians of the galaxy was AWESOME


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

courtcat92 said:


> 10/10 I am rating skeps because guardians of the galaxy was AWESOME



yeaaa u know it B)


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

4 out of 20


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

blaze it

7/10 i can't really see anything it's too dark


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

need me to brighten it up?

still 420


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

i was joking

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

i was too................... silly grill

420


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

520


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

-5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10 cause i love sucking the joy out of things


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10 bc that's gr8 B)


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10
that art saved it - there was so much pink and I would have given it a 4/10 without that art.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10 - too bright


----------



## Aradai (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10. Cute.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 16, 2014)

2/10
because talking animals


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 16, 2014)

8/10 
because there is no talking animals >:3


----------



## Nix (Aug 16, 2014)

8/10 love the organization.​


----------



## Naiad (Aug 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 16, 2014)

10/10 .. cute :3


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10 Like the artwork


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mango (Aug 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## -majesty (Aug 16, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 16, 2014)

1 raccoon out of 10 sheep


----------



## Mario. (Aug 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 17, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Jawile (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10

(My actual siggy is under the future town section)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

10/10- can't go wrong with dancing cats


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 18, 2014)

1010


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 XD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 cuz Dandy in space is a space dandy.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

4/10. maYBE.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 4/10. maYBE.


nO IM NOT


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

angry chill said:


> nO IM NOT



You don't know yet, broski.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Calysis (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10 awe it's so qt ;v;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

20/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10. Nice GFX from my friend Sasha, I see.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Of course  10/10.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10

it's nice but the mayor pixel is kinda hanging off the spoiler o:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10 perfect


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10 how does ones signature change randomly.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

angry chill said:


> 10/10 how does ones signature change randomly.



I use signavatar.com.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I use signavatar.com.


Ah, thank you!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

angry chill said:


> Ah, thank you!



No problem! ^_^


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10. Jeebus.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 10/10. Jeebus.



It's beautiful, ain't it XDDD ?



10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10 omg i saw this on tumblr yesterday


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10

So cute! >//w//<


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10.
*I need to watch*


----------



## Mario. (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

1000000/10
pokemon <3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

100000000000000000/10


----------



## TonySpice:) (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 19, 2014)

0/10 I see no signature.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10 for pika hu


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10. So much sweg.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 19, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## phantompony (Aug 20, 2014)

7.5/10

Not a big fan of anime, but it's pretty. I like the pokemon.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

7/10 who dat


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

kai


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

10


----------



## uriri (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10 its set up nicely but im not a fan of lady gaga o:


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

7/10 + cool avi


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

o

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

6/10 i don't rlly know who he is


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10 it's Bowie so...


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10. This close up was much better than the other.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10 cos the last one was awesome and it'll come back in 24 hours


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> 10/10 cos the last one was awesome and it'll come back in 24 hours



Nah, gurl, it changes everytime you refresh.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10 Ugh why do all of your sigs so pretty.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

c:

it changed so 8/10, it's set up nice.. I tried to set mine up like that before but I didn't do it right.


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10
Very pretty, nice animation! Beautiful font as well, do you happen to know the name?


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

7/10. Pretty cute.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

skaro said:


> 10/10
> Very pretty, nice animation! Beautiful font as well, do you happen to know the name?



I actually don't, but you can ask pengutango? She made my signature. It's two different ones btw. 

and 7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10 I love it.


----------



## hzl (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10 reminds me of watercolours that my granddad used to paint


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10  I love simple but adorable sigs!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## uriri (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## uriri (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

2/10.
9/10 after opening spoiler.


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

7/10. now admire true art


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

1/10 cause 0 would be mean


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 21, 2014)

What a sexy Siggy 8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10 Lovely water color gif >w<


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

6/10 c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10 lovely coloring! Also very cute chibi :3


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## phantompony (Aug 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 22, 2014)

3/10 i dont like cats but the tacos look very lovely


----------



## Mario. (Aug 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

7/10 5sos is kewl


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10. even though I don't like D/P, Black Bullet is awesome


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10. TOO. PRETTY.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

8/10 I really need to see that movie.
*I deserve that score until I draw a sig pic.* TT ^ TT


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> 8/10 I really need to see that movie.
> *I deserve that score until I draw a sig pic.* TT ^ TT



ya go see the movie loser


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 22, 2014)

10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

9/10 

Cool


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10
Wow it's animated <3


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

4/10. Very blurry. that is the lowest rating I ever gave.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 22, 2014)

10/10 Personas


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

7/10 interesting character! ^_^


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

9/10 super cute!!!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

10 OUTTA 10 M8


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

4/10 its a lil tall lol


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

4/10 Just words....


----------



## samsquared (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10
scribblies (crayola?) ftw


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10.

The words would look nicer underneath.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10

ITS A CATTT


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10. It's beautiful, but the uncentering irks me.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10 cool picture and nice pokemon team


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10 myst so kawaii


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10 Rocket raccoon!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10, just because you could cycle your artwork.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

6/10. Not a fan of that green.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

6/10. That cat is adorable but with the text, it makes me feel a bit creeped.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10.
Anime.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

3/10, tall.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

1/10 Just Words


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10 yours seems professional! and that quote is catchy


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10 cuz pokemon


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 23, 2014)

110/10 I LOVE THOSE GLOWING WORDS OH MY GOSH


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10 because silver stole my child life


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10. Layout's nice, but tbh that green is straining my eyes.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10. Howl's Moving Castle <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10, yo gg


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

6.6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

9-10 i love FMA


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10. I usually don't like sigs like that, but yours looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

8.5/10 Pretty darn epic


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10 90s Computers


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

MORE ANIME 9/10


----------



## Opal (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10 x


----------



## Dim (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10 looks cool.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10 POCKET MON


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10 Man I love Fairy Tail.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10, pretty cute.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10 IDK where its from but it looks cool


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10, I like that gif.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

10


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hype (Aug 25, 2014)

Not sure what it's from, but 7/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10.. so cute


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10
Pretty


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10
I like the different sprites then just pixel ones


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10. <3


----------



## Imitation (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10
TWEWY <3


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2014)

omg that yi pls no

0/10 for dumb champ


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10
admire the art of eating a cake with a giant knife


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

9.5/10 admiring it!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10 Reminds me of pokemon and teddy bears


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10 Looks awesome!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10 cute art


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10. The waves are just majestic.


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10. 

GOTG is very overrated. Plus, it sucks.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10 automatically cuz bob is in it


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm sure that's why.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10 where's the sig


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10 :/


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice waves 8.5/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 25, 2014)

5/10 not a big fan of GOG


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

-1/10.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 25, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

.5/0


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10

Grrr I wanted to rate Marios. You beat me to it


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

0/100.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Still though, 0/10


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 25, 2014)

looks realllyyyyy big
but hmm 7/10 (cos the siggy reduced itself ;v; )


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Well thanks let's give you a 7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2014)

3/10, a little big.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

/:

5.5/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

It's always going to be a 0/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2014)

Lady Black said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that's why.



It is why. lol.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lady Black said:


> It's always going to be a 0/10.



Couldn't agree more 0/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10. I'm glad we're on the same page.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lady Black said:


> 0/10. I'm glad we're on the same page.



Touch?. Cero / diez


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2014)

where is everybody getting these sprites?

3/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Why? You don't like them anyways. 4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2014)

There's a reason you got a 3 and it's because I love pokemon. Your signature is just too big and I personally don't like the villagers in your signature. Why be difficult and just answer my question?


----------



## CR33P (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ahri said:


> There's a reason you got a 3 and it's because I love pokemon. Your signature is just too big and I personally don't like the villagers in your signature. Why be difficult and just answer my question?



I wonder my credit to him isn't showing up. Axeler made them


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 26, 2014)

So salty in here.

4/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

10


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10 adorbs!


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sloom (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10 Looks amazing but I can't read much of it.
(like the pokemon spoiler ^^)


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10~ So cute ^.^


----------



## Mario. (Aug 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10. I really like it.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10 Persona! <3
Your signatures are always so cool! :O


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10.
Have you clicked the Pokemon sprite yet?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10 for the Master Yi sig
11/10 for the Transistor soundtrack
At comic con last month somebody cosplayed as the protagonist and had that song for theyre performance 
glad to know what its from now


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10.
its my favorite song.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 26, 2014)

6 to 7 out of 10, because of the gif


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

10 cuz the quote


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10, cute layout and cute pixel


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10 I really like it~


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10, nice layout


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10 always


----------



## Sholee (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10

havent seen the movie yet


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Angira (Aug 26, 2014)

6.5/10 It's a really cute text signature! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angira said:


> 6.5/10 It's a really cute text signature! ^_^



Ah oops too slow! 9/10 for your signatures Kawai upakes ^_^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

eh, 6/10


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10 cuz me art's in it  lmao


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> 10/10 cuz me art's in it  lmao


XD Not just yours, they all cycle XD literally, and 10/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10 it's cute 030


----------



## Mario. (Aug 26, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10    .


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

10 i love that pokemon


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

5/10, it's animated but, sort of plain.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10 just because.


----------



## cb987654 (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10 cute but kinda small


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

7/10 Simple, small and kawaii.


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

2/10 srry


----------



## Capella (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10!!!!!!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10.
I'm starting to open up to ur raccoon god.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

100000/10 GOOD LORD


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

8..2 out of 10


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

;_; 

1/10 I don't understand


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> ;_;
> 
> 1/10 I don't understand



You don't need to. Just take in the beautiful flow of text


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

>.>


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10 bc 4 in 1


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

7/10. So simplistic and cute!


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

0/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10 brotha


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10 nice layout


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10.

I'm lovin' it.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd hit it if it let me.

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10. Cute.


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

666/10 because rocket raccoon

THE ONE TIME AUTOCORRECT DOESNT JUDGE ME IS WHEN I ACTUALLY NEED IT


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> 666/10 because rocket raccoon
> 
> THE ONE TIME AUTOCORRECT DOESNT JUDGE ME IS WHEN I ACTUALLY NEED IT



yaaasss


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

2/10


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

1/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

20/10


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

50/50


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

3/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

20/23

So pretteh


----------



## Selene (Aug 28, 2014)

7/10 little and cute


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 28, 2014)

1/10 no offense... Its kinda akaward for me


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 28, 2014)

6/10, it's a bit small


----------



## Selene (Aug 28, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> 1/10 no offense... Its kinda akaward for me


Because the angel is giving her friend a kiss on her cheek? :c
9/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

7/10. Too big.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10 Pretty asuna


----------



## Mario. (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10 liked the anime


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10 cute!!


----------



## Imitation (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10 Celica 

What do ya think of my new signature people?


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 29, 2014)

*DEN OUTTA DEN

It looks really good *


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10. Guardians of the galaxy


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kbelle4 (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10 ^.^


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2014)

7/10 
can u center it pls


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

How do you do that?


----------



## Meowi (Aug 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 30, 2014)

9/10 most def


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 
annie made that right?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 for Guardians!

Yassss, Annie did make it! I just added the Bob heh.


----------



## Sloom (Aug 30, 2014)

6/10
A bit plain but nonetheless I have to give you a thumbs up for Bob's knife and your avatar


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 30, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Sloom (Aug 30, 2014)

Did you look?
7/10
Good art but I wouldn't use it at my sig xD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

2/10


----------



## milkeh (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 cute sigs c;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 30, 2014)

4


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10 so cute!


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 30, 2014)

6/10, it's pretty cute and would be rated higher but there's a few spelling errors in there  (petty, i know)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry, I use and ipad and don't really check, I have auto correct on. 

8/10 it's quite cute


----------



## Fawning (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 it's very cute


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 30, 2014)

5/10 shoulda' been winterfeell


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

One of the hugest, oversized signatures I have ever seen in my belltree existance.


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

matt said:


> One of the hugest, oversized signatures I have ever seen in my belltree existance.


Woah really? I've seen larger so I thought it was correct.
6/10


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10. Very cute/kawaii


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

The second most oversized signature I have ever seen. (have they changed the rules?)


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Fawning (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2014)

8.5/10 cute layout


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10 rose blossoms


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Tula (Aug 31, 2014)

9/10 Too cool brah


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

I like green  10/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 31, 2014)

5/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 31, 2014)

Cute! 10/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10 yours is cute as well!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10

Very nice.


----------



## Tula (Aug 31, 2014)

8/10 very nice


----------



## Selene (Aug 31, 2014)

Love it since I helped ya with it 
10/10


----------



## Tula (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10 cuz ur awesome


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10 because I am using this for tbt bells and it's cute :3


----------



## Mario. (Aug 31, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Wait you can get TBT bells off of posting?!

Also my previous rating, 10/10.

Edit: Ninja'd

5/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, depends on how long your post is. 8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Well that's good to know! Good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, indeed! 10/10


----------



## Tula (Aug 31, 2014)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg you can't spam like that! >;c 8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Neither can you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you XD
9/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10

Your art & your sister's art are both amazing >^<

Edit: Ninja'd
Still ten tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

My sister lol? I have a sister, well anymore 

10/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10. Very cute.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yours is cute as well! 9/10!!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 31, 2014)

9/10 kawaii


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dude. Your is awesome, like awesome awesome, like awesome awesome awesome awesome. Like awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome
10/10


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

Fancy.
9/10.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Selene (Sep 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

12/10.


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Sep 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

10/10 forever and always.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 2, 2014)

8/10, it's rather pretty! c:


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

9/10 
its cute


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 2, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

8.75/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 2, 2014)

6/10, small


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Selene (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

9/10
love the drawing, not a huge fan of the pink


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10

-2 Because Mega Lucario upset me before he was banned. He decimated me


----------



## Mario. (Sep 3, 2014)

0/10 no sig


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2014)

10/10 it is really adorable <3


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

10/10 clap


----------



## CR33P (Sep 5, 2014)

0/10 pixelated and jagged


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

8.5/10 CAKE


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10, creative


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

2/10 
just really common and generic


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

where is it 

0/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

2/10 -_-


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10 Is that acne.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> 6/10 Is that acne.



lmao

6/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 6, 2014)

Makes me curious on what show this is??
Cute Hat, funny sig <3

8.5/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10

And it's from Black Butler.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 6, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> 8/10
> 
> And it's from Black Butler.



Okay, thanks!
Checking it out, mos def lol


----------



## Tula (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10 ;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not a good rater so imma say 10/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 6, 2014)

9.5/10 cuz rocket


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 bc psyduck


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10, because I laughed.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 6, 2014)

dude i love chicken nuggets 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja but 8/10, colorful but way too many flower symbols


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10. Perfect.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 
ITS A MIRACLE!


----------



## Hipster (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10 very unique! c:


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 6, 2014)

4/10 i can barely read that stuff


----------



## KawaiiSushi (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10...?


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

9.5 Because of Jumping Icecream.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

Hipster said:


> 9/10 very unique! c:



Thank you! 
9/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10
What anime?


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 6, 2014)

eh, 6/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10, Moral Compass... Ishimaru :]


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 
FAIRY TAIL


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 6, 2014)

Not my style, but still cool.
8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 nice!


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 6, 2014)

me likey 10/10
pretty typography sig


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 6, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> 9/10, Moral Compass... Ishimaru :]


It IS cycling though so that isnt the only one. 

8/10 like the formatting


----------



## Mario. (Sep 6, 2014)

My 1,000 post! 10/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10... I remember that moment of black butler heh :]


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10. looks awesome. :]


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mango (Sep 7, 2014)

0/10 ewwewewewewwwwww mk8


----------



## Angira (Sep 7, 2014)

?/10 Doesnt look like you have one :0


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

Really cute! 8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

9/10 wooooah.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

10/Cute


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 7, 2014)

Chair/pie

6/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

100/10 because it has espio in it.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 7, 2014)

your sig might be bigger than the site allows, but 6/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

10/Really Cute


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Fawning (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10 too, love sparklestar's sigs <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

4/10. 
Really fuzzy.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

8/10, nice layout and hzl's pixels <3


----------



## Mario. (Sep 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10 so gorgeous and lots of pretty colours! c:


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10 Adorable!


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

9/10 So halloweeny


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 8, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 8, 2014)

9/10 not sure if acne or not


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

4/10, licenses..


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

I know what your sig actually looks like so 10 out of 10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## mahkala (Sep 9, 2014)

✿ den oudda den. ; u;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

9/10 

Full marks if you centre that end bit :3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

9/10 the colas look like starbucks.


----------



## Selene (Sep 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zander (Sep 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Selene (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## evies (Sep 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

9.99999999999/10


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

9/10

Thx for the news alert 
Without that,it be 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 out of 10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10. ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10 for that cuteness <3


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Skep (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Imitation (Sep 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10
Sush an amazing fanart! love it! <3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 11, 2014)

ahh love the art, 10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 11, 2014)

8/10, cute gif


----------



## dulcet (Sep 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Um...

5/10 ):


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## hzl (Sep 12, 2014)

0/10


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

6/10 :]


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2014)

7/10 <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Holly -Bleeping- crap that is awesome.

110/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Holly -Bleeping- crap that is awesome.
> 
> 110/10


(Now I feel bad lol, very funny)


----------



## Selene (Sep 12, 2014)

10/10, Pretty


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

10/10

i'm envious of y'all signatures >.<


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Bump*


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 12, 2014)

10/10

Espehonest  He's awesome


----------



## dulcet (Sep 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10
You have Rooney, therefore it's excellent.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 13, 2014)

i love him 

6/10 u should add some color to it :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

7/10 crabs


----------



## dulcet (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10
Espeon's amazing.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 13, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> /10


 Is it for a sad or happy face? lol dang it it changed them to emoticons lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Is it for a sad or happy face? lol dang it it changed them to emoticons lol


It speaks for itself.

Crab/Crab
7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10..._*BUT IT IS STILL LOADING*_


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10

Mira made gave it 2 bonus points though


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

7/10 because its funny XD

Anyone like my self made quote?


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

7.5/10

So cute


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10~


----------



## Selene (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

7/10

Nice palette and everything


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

6/10 i dont get the flowers and the back round is kind of bland


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 13, 2014)

7.5/10
Creative idea!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Selene (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

9/10! Looks great!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

7/10. I can wait.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 14, 2014)

10/10 (like those street lamps )


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

7/10
Go dancing crab, go!


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Omfg that is beautiful. 10/10


----------



## f11 (Sep 14, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

0/10 - no sig

--

thank u sparro :^)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

5/10 - .. those licenses ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

10/10 again.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

7/10- creative but the sig looks huge.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

10/10 Skye, Sprinkle, Rosie, Chief, and Bob.
I'm so jelly.
Especially since Sprinkle left me without any warning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> 7/10- creative but the sig looks huge.


10/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

8/10 `-`


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

10/10 once again (The rhymes)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 14, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

0/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

5/10 ):


----------



## Capella (Sep 14, 2014)

10/10 quotes make me cri daily


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

8/10 and I added a new quote.


----------



## Capella (Sep 14, 2014)

420/10
these quotes r 2deep4me


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

CRAP

NEW QUOTE ISN'T THERE

NOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

It is there now


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

5/10 again ):


----------



## f11 (Sep 15, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

10/10. Perfect.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Same as before..maybe..nah..new rating.

9.999/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

6.6666666666666666666/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Delphine (Sep 15, 2014)

99/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 15, 2014)

9/10

Love the art style, love Purple, cute font


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hipster (Sep 15, 2014)

9/10 very deep


----------



## dulcet (Sep 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 15, 2014)

9/10

very cute, yet simple!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

8/10, lovely colors


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

7.75/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10
Cute, but very big 
Maybe if they were side by side?


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 16, 2014)

8/10
Because Skep.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

10/10, what's that font?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 16, 2014)

No clue lol, just told kbelle4 to put cursive,
and there it was <3

10/10 for lyrics and simplicity >>>


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

10/10..

Once again.


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 16, 2014)

10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

9/10 It's beautiful..


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

9/10

I love the lighting, Espeon is one of my favorite Pokemon, purple is nice c:


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

9/10
Purple is nice, especially when it's displaying a stary night sky.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10 I think there is to many spoilers


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

9/10, it's neat!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

10/10 You have Bluebear and Whitney, those two are just adorable.
Plus I'm jelly of you having Fauna and Bam.
I love those two to death.


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## nekosync (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10

Cute :3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 17, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol 10/10 again xD


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10 very cute!


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

4.5/10.


Very.. inspiring?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10
Pretty but awful villagers. Except Tia. Tia's cool.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

Aww I love her villagers

And cute signature, 8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Love the view.
10/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> 7/10
> Pretty but awful villagers. Except Tia. Tia's cool.


aww, well people have their own personal preferences when it comes to villagers! ♥ thank you at least! but yes, tia is a darling and a sweetheart



TheBluRaichu said:


> Aww I love her villagers


that's sweet of you to say! ///

but also, 9/10! I love the background setting especially

*edit:* oops, i got ninja'd //// but 8/10 for you sp19047!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10

KITTY


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10 It has a nice backround ^.^


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 17, 2014)

1/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 18, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> 7/10
> Pretty but awful villagers. Except Tia. Tia's cool.



Villagers matter for rating sigs...?
They're for creativity etc lol...
Her villagers are awesome either way <3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 18, 2014)

Cute >W< 10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 18, 2014)

@sp19047 7/10 <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10

cute character :3


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 18, 2014)

Oops! 10/10 ^^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 18, 2014)

6/10
Very... inviting lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10.

And it tells the truth on how I really am.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

I like how no one really likes mine X3

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

6/10.. at least not default i guess lol


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10

where did you get that?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

off tumblr.. it's miki sugimoto in the film zero woman: red handcuffs

for yours 7/10 i like the night/asian theme to it.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10 cause i have no idea where it's from


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10 because eye catching


----------



## Skep (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

4/10 random fox whut


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 18, 2014)

Gaurdians of the Galaxy... Lol
7/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10..

Where dat from?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

4/10

its from a song, also.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10 like always.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10

shouldn't have that opinion of yourself, your roleplaying buddies like you, including me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Those are the few who like me X3

Also, again, 10/10.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10, too many spoiler tags, my Laptop is turned into butter. it has turned into just.. liquiid butter. that icky stuff you put on popcorn? that? just.. blehh.. why would.. That opinion though, such a fabulous way to think of yourself  *hugs*


----------



## nard (Sep 18, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10

And lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

3/10 ._.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

IT CHANGED

but still.

10/10 XD


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

it's full of ahris 

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

LOL

AHRI

O MUCHH AHRINESS IT MAKES ME RATE 10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10 i love cats


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10

I main Ahri (when I play which is rare but JS!)


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

HIGH FIVE 

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10
Very pretty.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10 beautiful colors


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 18, 2014)

4/10
Hate the comic sans and the only good villagers you have are Peanut and Mitzi.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10. Bright and pretty


ZanessaGaily said:


> 4/10
> Hate the comic sans and the only good villagers you have are Peanut and Mitzi.


I would complain but atleast someone else loves Mitzi as much as I do


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 18, 2014)

9/10

the text is too light in contrast to everything else, and the font doesn't seem that suitable /// but i love it otherwise


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10 adorable


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10!!!


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Thunder (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10

that reminds me i should play league again.

maybe against something other than bots.

EDIT: ow, ninja'd

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10, like the colors.

dooooo it league is love league is life


----------



## Skep (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 18, 2014)

6/10 (only bc takes up a loooot of space)


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

9/10, soo very cute. I would love some villagers in it though :c

Also, it technically is 250 tall, but I see what you're sayin'.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10, but now 9/10 because of that thing from that show.


That show...that evil show...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10..7/10..

6/10. That's final.


----------



## Mario. (Sep 18, 2014)

2/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not like I like yours....*Cries*

1/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10 ohmigod yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh huh? My phone glitched and changed stuff around lol.
5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Pretty good..

8/10?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10.

I need a new signature..


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 19, 2014)

7/10 
You really do.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10.

I see dem Holo's and Ahri's.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

6/10

Glad you removed that opinion of yourself, you're cool


----------



## Selene (Sep 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10

Beautiful!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10.

Also, removed it because of signature limit XD


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 19, 2014)

8/10

love the pixel art!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10.

Dat crap doe.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

6/10 :3


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

7/10 not bad


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

9999/10 awesome gifs


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

YAYAYAYAY 

9/10 your town info is a bit small >w>"


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> 9999/10 awesome gifs


Thank you
10/10 Selene I have followed the whispers...
_Yesh that sounded creepy_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10...9/10...8/10...yeah 8/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

4/10 I don't like opening spoilers in signatures ╯.╰


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 because cat and sorry for all the spoilers. It's for post limitations.


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

^ oh ok, I opened them now, 8/10 I like the backround in the acnl info one


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10, and that seems to get everyone.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dunno what it is so imma just go 5/10..


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 20, 2014)

6.5/10
Less negative now <3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 It has a very nice backround 0.0


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 because kitty <3
And thanks!


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

50/10


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

I like your wishlist. 10/10

Also Francine is awesome, but Chrissy might freak you out.


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

I dont like Chrissy,Francines face tho *O* 10/10 I only want her to match with Francine c:


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

I did the same thing. I had Francine and Chrissy in the same town at some point, but Chrissy would turn around and I'd be like D:

In theory its a good idea, but in real time its difficult to cope with her. I wish they didn't make her look so funky when Francine looks so awesome.


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

:/ Her eyes are almost the same size as Cookie.Plus I m reluctant to get her since shes peppy D:


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10. It's just words...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10
Adorable


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10. So many spoilers... >_<


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 that's a cool sig c:


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 7/10



10/10 metapod  :O


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

omg it made me spit out my drink cuz it's a hilarious inside joke with a friend

10/10 espeon is my favorite pokemon <33


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 
Dem flowers


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

flowers wut 

7/10 ;w;


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10
It's now a bunny, and I love it.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10..


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10. Not a fan of the spoilers.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 yet again Bunnies :3


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.

yup. Felt like I needed a change.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10..


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10
Cool sig.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan03 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10..


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

5/10 as well..


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10..


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10. Much better. ^_^


----------



## Mario. (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10, small and neat


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.

Yours too.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 20, 2014)

7.5/10
Much better.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10

I NEED TO KNOW THAT FONT


----------



## Mario. (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

5/10, really small.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 perf


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 USAGI LOOKIN FAB


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10

That sig is on point.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10 animeeeee


----------



## Mario. (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.

THE AHRINESS


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 
that gamora person is really funny haha 8)


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

yah ikr!!11

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.

Gamora. Wow.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10 I like it but pretty generic


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10

cool animated Pokemon


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## kassie (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10. Under clickity is pretty cute.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 i like the color you used and the placement


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10
really like the clickity part


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.

Sherlock.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 21, 2014)

7.5/10 <3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.

THE AHRI'S WILL TAKE OVER THE WOOOOORLD


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

3/10 though i do love the eeveelutions


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

2/10 super fuzzy >_<


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10 wrong names on smash roster.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10, and those names were in Japanese I think.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 (did the wrong one)

Love it


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10. ESPEEEEOOOOOON


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10, 'cause... pokemon


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

9.5/10.

You need to center it... >~<


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10, that high tech magical blowy thing the bunny is blowing is so fabulous...


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10 cause CAKE!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 21, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> 10/10, that high tech magical blowy thing the bunny is blowing is so fabulous...



10/10.

Thanks.


----------



## Skep (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

9.5/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 21, 2014)

11/10 because Mira


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10. Too big...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Sep 21, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

ayy 6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

6/10. I chose Delphox ):<


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 Pinwheelz


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

6/10.

I've been waiting for weeks...but it hasn't loaded


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 what? Werid..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> 6/10.
> 
> I've been waiting for weeks...but it hasn't loaded



*Meant for sparro*

P.s fox 9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10.

LOAD GOSH DARN IT


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10
Love the bunny, and minimal use of space.
Nice and neat <3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 for Smash bros!


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 21, 2014)

Ehhhhhh...fehhhh....nyeeehhh... 5


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

9.5/10. You need to center it.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 21, 2014)

mario kart 8 out of 10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10, Rainbow Coloured license


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

8/10.

Kinda creepy..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

(Its Sachiko cutting up a cake of Yoshiki, Satoshi, Naomi, Yuka and Ayumi from Corpse Party. The game of Corpse Party is Corpse Party: Sachiko's game of love 2U Hysteric Birthday. Its all in Japanese, have fun. itsa comedy, unlike the other games of Corpse Party <3 and a good one at that.)
10/10 because Ankha.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 22, 2014)

9/10 yay more anime


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

4/10.


It is really testing my patience..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10, Ankha.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 22, 2014)

2/10 who likes stale cake..


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10.

AHRINESS


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

4/10, Just looks really generic around here :/


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 22, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10 once again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10, Ankhaaa...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

6/10, and which one?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

(You ninja'd me, was trying to do that for the If i cant be the best, I sure as hell can be the worst quote on Hyogo's signature.)
10/10, Ankha and Stitches.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

( Aw.. )


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 22, 2014)

8/10, why is it so small now


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 22, 2014)

8/10 foxes :O


----------



## Skep (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10 cute!


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10 Informative! ^.^


----------



## Sepia (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10  The graphics look amazing! Your mayor also looks really unique and memorable plus you seem to have a good sense of colour. -claps-


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 23, 2014)

10/10, so cute!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 23, 2014)

10/10 ohmigod yasss <3


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

3/10

Mutual fan of Rooney.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10
CONGLATRATION, You found me out!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10 much boss


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

4/10...


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 23, 2014)

10/10

Simple cute and Mira is 4 of your points


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10..


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 i love those colors


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 24, 2014)

AHRI SOO KAWAII. 10/10 (even tho it's just foxs)


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

its not just foxes, its art someone made for me.

6/10, that line of text is kinda ehh.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> its not just foxes, its art someone made for me.
> 
> 6/10, that line of text is kinda ehh.


(Haha... That line... I need to remove it.)


----------



## f11 (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 ;o;
Oh my goodness, Those foxes are really original!
The pixel art looks really good.
The animation makes it more spectacular :>


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

thanks 

I had them made for me.

7/10, cute sig and i love coffee but i dont drink it.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10 because kitty again <3
Kiss me kitty :X


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10

Cute!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10 the gif is a bit creepy ;-;


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

LOL

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10. i dont like Katy Perry but its cool


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

0/10

I don't see anything ;o


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 look closerrrrr


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

0/10 You have no signature.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10 
super cute!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10 not bad


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10  Quite nice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

5/10, you tricked me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 much troll


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10. :>


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Capella (Sep 24, 2014)

0/10

lol shrekt


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

0/10 ITS UGLEE U WEEEB


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10   
ooo bioshock infinite~


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 yet again trolled


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 LMFAO

omg

vel'koz PLZ

if you type in vel'koz, the first thing that comes up is like vel'koz x annie omfrick


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10.
I need to play League again jeez.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 10/10 LMFAO
> 
> omg
> 
> ...



Creepy pedophiles. 

Ahri- 10/10

Spark- 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10

velkoz hehehee


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10

Such pretty pixel art. Plus I have the Popstar Ahri skin <3


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 Fascinating signature.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 i got trolled

and i have all her skins but i mainly use foxfire lol


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

Maverick said:


> 10/10 Fascinating signature.



Lol

10/10 both of you


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10.
I dun get it.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

shall i provide a let me google that for you LOL jk

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10

Innocent little Sparro


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10, I'm a man so I can't get into that


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10 Magic bounce, how you curse me!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10 (cute fish)


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

I KNOW RIGHT

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

0 

me no lik kitty cat


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10
DAT FISH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10
Very cute :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mario. (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10
Raichu's better...


----------



## Puffy (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10, neat and pretty colors


----------



## Maverick (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10 decent


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 0/10 You have no signature.



Lol yeah he does, it's white font.
"you lost the game."

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10 lmaoo


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

I was on a phone, I can't highlight 

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I was on a phone, I can't highlight
> 
> 10/10


Ohh lol okay, was just sayin 

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10
Pretty!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10

Beautifulllll


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

5/10 WHERES THE TENTACLE STUFF


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

Fine I'll change it back


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 25, 2014)

maybe 6/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri- 8/10
Gracelia- 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10 thank u


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10

Cute


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10

TENTACLESS


----------



## Skep (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

5/10..


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

4/10.
Not much too it..


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

1/10.

Finally got it..uggghhh...


----------



## Puffy (Sep 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10. Nice but what's going on?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 26, 2014)

shes walking through a forest, its a music video

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh. Now that I understand it, 10/10!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 26, 2014)

thanks pal!!!!!!!!!!!!

8/10, how come its smaller now?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

Probably got shrunkened because it was too large.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same score as last time!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10 because I don't feel like being judgemental XD)


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10 because of the DJ


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10

way too big


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 morning bby


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 omg merengue & rosie & dat quote


----------



## Manazran (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10 nice gif


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10
i like the "random stuff" section of your sig, i find the first picture funny


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 27, 2014)

ah ninja'd

7/10.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10 ok...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

ok what? it's a girl walking through a forest.

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10 seems like sleder will pop up


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 so cute *o*


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 
Really cool B)


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 Omg those pixels : 3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> 10/10 Omg those pixels : 3



Haha yeah they're really cute ;u; Thank you <3
Still 10/10 :3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10 seems cute ^.^ what anime is that from?


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 27, 2014)

ChocolateChip_Bunny said:


> 8/10 seems cute ^.^ what anime is that from?


It's from Tamako Market ^^

and 9/10!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ChocolateChip_Bunny said:


> 8/10 seems cute ^.^ what anime is that from?



What roseychuu said!  
-----

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10.

Aww..


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10 C:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10.

Anime?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10 because the snooties


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

1/10.

STILL, LOADING!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

Sparro said:


> 1/10.
> 
> STILL, LOADING!



OH WHY!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10 no offense love is overrated


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ninja'd
6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 ily


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Sep 27, 2014)

omg 15/10 .


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10 bit big xD


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 ily2


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 28, 2014)

1/10 hey at least you got somethin in there


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10
issatfromfree


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

LOLno 

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10

so cute :^D


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10 Y so much animes?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

0/10.

Why must it still load?!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> 7/10 Y so much animes?



because it's kool
----
7/10


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 28, 2014)

dulcet said:


> 8/10



10/10 really cute


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

thnx
8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10 colorful


----------



## Leela (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10 needs more Lights


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10.

What is it from?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10
O  ^  O


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sylveons (Sep 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10 <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 !


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10
me everyday


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol 8/10


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2014)

2/10 idek


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2014)

8.5/10 <3


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10 o u o )/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

Uhh I see a square? 0/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

bby


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

bby xo 

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

☆1000000000/1


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Famichan (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10 because rain in anime is beautiful


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10

Gorgeous. You should center it though.


----------



## Famichan (Sep 29, 2014)

That's a great tip and i..do it right now, thanks ! c:

7/10 x3


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 29, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Famichan (Sep 29, 2014)

stahp it  
69/10 ! D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Famichan said:


> stahp it View attachment 69944
> 69/10 ! D:



Lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 CUZ RAIN


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

-1/10.
Loading...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10 <3
Love the vibe and rain.b

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rain*
Glitchy phone sorry lol


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10

Very serene


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

0/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 30, 2014)

cute, 9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Famichan (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10 cute chibi though x3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 30, 2014)

5/10

a little big...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

9/10
Love the rainy setting.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10

You don't have to put it all in spoilers lol


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

0/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10

and why 0/10?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Because I don't get it at all.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

9/10 cute~


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 30, 2014)

6/10

Cool but kinda meh


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10 YES JEN


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

9/10 for cuteness


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 1, 2014)

9/10 ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10 I love rain.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10 so kawaii! ♥


----------



## CR33P (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## nard (Oct 1, 2014)

Yandere/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10 mine is best


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10 
perf


----------



## Manazran (Oct 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 2, 2014)

8/10 c;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 2, 2014)

8/10 ~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

10/10 pretty C:


----------



## Retard Jamie (Oct 2, 2014)

not cool funny 0/10  (Just kidding. 8/10)
(wait, I can't see my signature. Here's what my signature is supposed to be: 
 )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

5/10..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

10/10 once again.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 2, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

10/10 for ice cream.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 3, 2014)

9/10, very cute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 4, 2014)

honeyaura 9/10 I love the colors.
Miss_Tisa 5/10 Not much going on. Text is just a little boring I guess.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BetaChorale (Oct 4, 2014)

9/10, congrats on the dreamies


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

ty C: 10/10


----------



## sej (Oct 4, 2014)

10/10, very cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

So bright and happy C: 10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

10/10 C:


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 5, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Buut, it's missing something. It's  missing a circle pad.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

6/10, u should place that sentence on top or something


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

8/10, you have good villager taste


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

8/10.

I am not hypnotized.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

6/10. Awkward spacing.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

4/10 I don't like Strawberry Ice cream and Rosie


----------



## Mariah (Oct 6, 2014)

0/10
Way to be bland.


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 If its from Scary stories to tell in the dark,and I think plains betterlooking then Fancy and frilly ^^


----------



## Mariah (Oct 6, 2014)

Hell yeah. Scary stories. They actually changed the art a few years ago because it was too scary for the children of today.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

7/10

It's kinda dull but I love your villagers


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10.

Dat crab doe.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 oooh.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 i love ellen


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

5/10

why tides though...?

oops xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10


Ninja'd five minutes after?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

i don't even know... 

its outdated soooo 6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

1/10. Google translate failed me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

6/10

(My sig actually isn't supposed to mean anything. They're just a bunch of rare/obscure Chinese characters)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

8/10 interesting..


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10

Cute <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 C:


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10

Kawaii


----------



## samsquared (Oct 6, 2014)

6/10
trudat
but i was waiting for the punchline?\


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't get the tides part 5/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10. So kawaii!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 bby


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 C:


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 

yussss


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10.

It's just us in here. lmfao


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 6, 2014)

Aw super cute, 10/10

waaaaaah ninja'd 

still super cute tho and simple 10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10.

Always. ;3


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

8/10 why tides xD


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

It's a song, you probably don't know it.

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

8/10

link me it?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

you're not gonna like it, doesn't seem like your style by the way you look lol

clicky

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> you're not gonna like it, doesn't seem like your style by the way you look lol
> 
> clicky
> 
> 7/10



8/10

it doesn't sound too bad C: just a bit too depressing haha


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

yep.. that was the goal. welp ;-;

7/10 - i love the colors but i dislike a lot of the villagers there


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

8/10

which do you dislike? I'm actually thinking of changing some... idk


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

sprinkle, rosie, chrissy, francine, pietro, molly, tia xD i dont hate them i just don't like them a lot. also merengue, she's cute but not my type of villager. I love love love Marina and Skye though.

7/10 spam spam spam


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> sprinkle, rosie, chrissy, francine, pietro, molly, tia xD i dont hate them i just don't like them a lot. also merengue, she's cute but not my type of villager. I love love love Marina and Skye though.
> 
> 7/10 spam spam spam



Didn't expect that much xD

8/10


----------



## ajamplunk (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10 so cute!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

2/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

6/10.

...I dunno what to say.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Oct 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10 For Bravely Default and Edea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10 C:


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Oct 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10 for Molly.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 8, 2014)

7/10 It's a little too fast for my liking.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

4/10

blurry


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

10/10 because cats


----------



## Opal (Oct 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Opal (Oct 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

0/10

what even is that


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 9, 2014)

8/10
The fish is cute!!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

6/10 cute art


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (Oct 9, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

6.5/10, cute art


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't see it ... 0/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

8/10. Cute.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

heuhauahuheuh

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

Didn't see this page lmao. I responded to the wrong one.

8/10. The fish looks so happy aww.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Why can't I see yours D;


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

fishy

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

10/10 i just couldn't see it on my phone hehe C:


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 35mm (Oct 9, 2014)

0/10

lovey-dovey quotes make me cringe for some reason oops


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

song isnt lovey.

2/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

10/10. ^_^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I liked fishy. 7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

sorry.. i change my stuff depending on my mood.. thats why a lot of people get annoyed with me when i change my avatar/sig a lot.

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2014)

I like the style better then most 7/10


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

Vaati 8/10
Gracelia 8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

9/10 Very cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

34/74


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

23/85


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

5/10

wat


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

9/10 its sooo pretty


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

3/10 cuz horsey otherwise i dont know who it is or whats it from sorry ;w;


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10.
Completely gorgeous. Love the Sakuras. 

*Doesn't have signature *


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

0/10


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Cause I have no siggy lol. But 10/10.
Btw, anyone know anybody who could make me a signature?


----------



## Selene (Oct 12, 2014)

0/10 because no sig D: You could go over to the museum and look at shops that do siggies


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Oct 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Oct 12, 2014)

Cute kitty, 6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 12, 2014)

Selene 9/10
I don't want to keep rerating the same ppl lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 13, 2014)

10/10, very very cute!


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10
pretty but the villagers kind of suck..


----------



## Selene (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10, I like it.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> 8/10
> pretty but the villagers kind of suck..



thats a nice way to put it

@Selene 9/10


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Ahaha I just watched Pengu make that BD 10/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 14, 2014)

10/10, omg that bunny, i am dying, so cute!!!


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 14, 2014)

8/10 very nice~!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10 cute but generic


----------



## sej (Oct 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sej said:


> 10/10


Thank You. It's so crabby.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

10, really cute!


----------



## Selene (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

7/10, that solid border bugs me D:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 14, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

10/10 (nice chibi)


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Coach (Oct 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

10/10 luv


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

9/10, chibi is pretty.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 17, 2014)

8/10 Your character looks so cute!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## uriri (Oct 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 17, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lynch (Oct 18, 2014)

0/10 ???? who r they


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

Lynch said:


> 0/10 ???? who r they



Just some OC's. *farts* ya bored little girl? c:

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10 C:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## kassie (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10. I like the color used.


----------



## Selene (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Oct 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Limon (Oct 19, 2014)

10/10 gotta love Pokemon.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

9.5/10. Must be centered. pls.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10 i love the words


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

Ouch. Poor Ahri keeps getting slammed into again and again...

7/10?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

better than darius's axe in her face 

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

1/10 (0/10 isn't valid)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

-1/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> -1/10



You're so annoying. What's wrong with my signature?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

it looks like mine


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> it looks like mine



It doesn't. I'm guessing you're rating it low because I rate your signature low.

1/10 is my actual opininated score, not a griefing score.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

nah it's not really kewl to me, put some glitter and makeup k

SISTA GURL JAVON.



i really haveno  opinion so 5/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10 THE EPICNESS


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

8/18 because what


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10. Such epic. Much wow.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

90/1,000000

what is  that


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Muecas (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10 the quote is so cute <3


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

9.5/10 

all of those villagers are cuties @_@;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10 thanks C:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10 (your chibi saved your sig from getting a score lower than 10/10).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## reiyoi (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10 Love Parks and rec


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

9/10 only the font is bad, otherwise very nice


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10 ahri got rekt @ first then became god.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

5/10 neutral because i cannot see the image. tears


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2014)

7/10 Cute


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 22, 2014)

4/10 Cheesyyyy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 22, 2014)

4/10 Informative but a little boring


----------



## Mario. (Oct 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Nightray (Oct 22, 2014)

7/10
adorable


----------



## Selene (Oct 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10 cute ♥


----------



## Skep (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10. Short and simple. I like it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10 luv blue! <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2014)

9/10 <3
Hawt lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10 pretty sig.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10 annie is cool


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

7/10 cause the names aren't in a straight line D: but it's very cute


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

5/10 I CAN'T SEE IT. curse you school internet


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 23, 2014)

4/10. I'm guessing it's a fandom thing, I don't understand. Homestuck?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

5/10

yyep. but look at my skitties theyre cute


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 23, 2014)

computertrash said:


> 5/10
> 
> yyep. but look at my skitties theyre cute



Indeed! 5/10 for the cute skittes!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10 as u can see im a league fan 2


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

5/10 cos i cant see it.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10, i dont understand the references but the tiny skittys are cute


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10 !


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 26, 2014)

Well written and organized. But I wanna see pictures or gifs! D:. ButI respect your dedication to your forum! 8.5/10


----------



## Alex_x27 (Oct 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

10/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> Well written and organized. But I wanna see pictures or gifs! D:. ButI respect your dedication to your forum! 8.5/10



Thanks cutie! I like yours too!


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

7/10. Should be centered. :3


----------



## Mario. (Oct 26, 2014)

4/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

10/10
*starry eyes* KAWAII, <3


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 26, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 26, 2014)

3/10, no pictures!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

8/10

I usually only come on this thread every time I change my sig hahahahahahah.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 27, 2014)

umm what u said doesnt make any sense and 8/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10. Too many spoilers though.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10, pretty colors


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

Greninja said:


> umm what u said doesnt make any sense and 8/10



I mixed up where I put "on" and "only" so I meant "I usually only come on this thread when I change my sig".

@Myst: 5/10 since it's small and bright so I can't read it clearly. Also there's no pictures so it's kind of boring.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10 KAWAII! <3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## sej (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 27, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10 YAAAAS DONNAAAAA


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 27, 2014)

5/10 wth


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10 ~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 27, 2014)

5/10 That face doh 0-0


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2014)

8/10 - Ouch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Toot (Oct 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10 too cute!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10 nice animation, cutie in the picture, but I don't get the reference.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10 ducky


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

3/10, can't see the image xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2014)

It's the signature.
1/10 That's horrible.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 28, 2014)

7.769/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

5/10. So much spoilers tho.


----------



## Hikari (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10 Aww ;^; poor little one.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10 That pixel on the right... I forgot the game's name but I wanted to try it ;-;


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

omg 10/10 it's so mystifying my god.
it's transistor, correct? it's one of my faves <3


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10. Who doesn't like pie!?


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10 ****ING HOT. SO CUTE ;-;


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10, Good luck on getting the yellow letter! and @sparkanine yesss I want to play it so bad but my laptop can't handle it ;_;


----------



## Hikari (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10. I really like the artwork in your signature! Especially the cherry blossoms!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10 I keep getting ninja'd on this thread... awesome gif by the way


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks! XD. 10/10, love that artwork.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 29, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> 6/10, Good luck on getting the yellow letter! and @sparkanine yesss I want to play it so bad but my laptop can't handle it ;_;


nooo that must suck :/

8/10 Cute!


----------



## Fawning (Oct 29, 2014)

0/10, you don't have one ;__;


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 29, 2014)

7/10 :3


----------



## Fawning (Oct 29, 2014)

10/10 so cute ^___^


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Aww thanks <33
10/10 ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 29, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Lulu ♥ 10/10!


----------



## Hikari (Oct 29, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Otasira (Oct 30, 2014)

6/10 
While cute and adorable, I feel like the rest of the empty space to the right of it could be put to used as a background or so and centering the animated gif. 

Overall a decent signature but with the right editing it could also be a great avatar as well.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 30, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 30, 2014)

9/10 i love the colours c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10 confident boost!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2014)

9/10 <3


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 30, 2014)

5/10 there isn't an image


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10.

I know there's no image but I feel like the content's enough. 

(It's a super fun club... I hope people like it enough to join... maybe I'll add a picture later if I find a good one.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10.

I love Wishy's, even if I don't go on it often.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

10/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HardyHarHarHar said:


> 10/10.
> 
> I love Wishy's, even if I don't go on it often.



Aww... thanks for saying that.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 30, 2014)

4/10 Informative but needs some pictures!


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10.

I'll add pictures when I find some good ones...


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Simple and pretty. 10/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 31, 2014)

8/10 a little cluttered but its cute


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 31, 2014)

6.9/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2014)

9 outta 10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 31, 2014)

4/10


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2014)

5 outta 10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Can't see it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

10/10. lmfao


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

0/10 ur cursed


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

0/10.

That's mean of you to say. ;P


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

??

i just don't see your signature. -_-


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Lol, dat Reese. 10/10


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10 Creepy girl with teddy bear makes everything better


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10.

Yay! My sig is back!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 1, 2014)

1/10
It's not really very interesting.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 1, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

0/10. Same.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fawning said:


> 3/10



10/10... ninja.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 1, 2014)

2/10 pretty boring


----------



## Fawning (Nov 1, 2014)

3/10 too many spoilers


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10 PARKS AND REC


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Mario. (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10 for Pikachu.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10 very pretty


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 1, 2014)

omg that is so cute

9.5/10

My signature is probably horrible


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10.

It's amazing!


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 2, 2014)

7/10, too much text


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2014)

5/10 I don't get it.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

5/10. 

I can't level you up. D:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2014)

6/10 That's sad

Also, I don't know what my level is, so...


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

2/10 Why can't I level you up :O


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> 10/10. lmfao


 7/10


----------



## uriri (Nov 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

8 out of 10


----------



## uriri (Nov 2, 2014)

no siggy


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

7/10. Too many spoilers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fawning (Nov 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 2, 2014)

2/10
If it's pointless, then why should I care?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 2, 2014)

0/10

you dont ship me x chrome so ya


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

0/10 too emo for me


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 3, 2014)

7/10
I can understand what it's trying to say


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 3, 2014)

Don't understand. 5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

im glad you dont.

10/10 i love mega charizard


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

8/10 it probably has a good meaning, but it freaks me out a little :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 3, 2014)

8/10, it's obviously a reference to something (of which I don't recognize)

mine is prob horrible because I'm not good with sigs and I just made it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 3, 2014)

0/10

I'm sorry.


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> 10/10.



9/10

Since your siggy is KAWAII!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 3, 2014)

2/10 2emo4me


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 3, 2014)

2/10 2manyspoilers


----------



## Mario. (Nov 3, 2014)

0/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 3, 2014)

0/10

one word

anime


----------



## Mario. (Nov 3, 2014)

0/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 3, 2014)

3 is too many



Spoiler



just kidding



plus, do you honestly take anyone's ratings seriously (besides admins)?

edit: just updated mine.


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

7/10. A bit too big imo...


----------



## Mango (Nov 3, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> 10/10



too

- - - Post Merge - - -

its not to its too

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10  @myst


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10. Very intriguing.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10 bc bunny and pinwheel !!!


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 3, 2014)

very creative. 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

0/10 too big


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

7/10 Good message, weird gif


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10. So kawaii.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Glad you like it, it was the cause of a dare 

10/10


----------



## Naiad (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10

c'mon I did this of course I love it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

9/10 Deep. And beautiful picture.


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10 again.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

100/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

still 8


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 4, 2014)

What do you mean by your sig.  I don't know so 5/10 or n/a


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

its probably better that you dont understand it.

10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

10//10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

lulz ,

15 obamas / 10 obamas


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 4, 2014)

omigat

29 ebolaz/10 ebolaz


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> omigat
> 
> 29 ebolaz/10 ebolaz



oemgee

nu , 100 alexfromtarget / 10 alexfromtarget


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 4, 2014)

emgad

10/100000 bums


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

8/19 nice drawing


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 4, 2014)

99999999999/47 explosions R cool


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 4, 2014)

idk 7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 A bit large, but that's how I like 'em


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2014)

6.5/10
Too big 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops ninja'd!
9/10 <3


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10. "So kawaii."


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10 <3


----------



## Mieiki (Nov 4, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 cause panda


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Javocado (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

TAUBOSS 10'd


----------



## Greninja (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kaey (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10
*Plays Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon Piano song*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10. :3


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10 it's well centered and cute!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

The Japanese taunts meeeeee
I'm trying to learn it but am failing lol

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10. ;P


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10. ;P

idk how... but my CYOA is somehow tied... >~<


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 lil bunnies get me everytime


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10 <3
1234'th post  yay me


----------



## Hikari (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 kawaiii


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

0/10 that beggin


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10 

Too cute!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mieiki (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10 xD
(Yesh, I know, mine's kinda dumb)


----------



## sej (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10 <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10, Great job


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10 Cool Sonic sprites.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 5, 2014)

4/10
"Dreamie get!" that English bothers me so much.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10 <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 6, 2014)

10/10. congrats


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10 something about it is so serene and calm.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 6, 2014)

10/10, because _*explosions*_.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

uni-chan <3

7/10 a bit too big and too much info tbh


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 6, 2014)

Too big? It's within the 250x715 limit.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

In her opinion I guess :/

There's no signature now, but I remember what it looks like.
8/10 <3 frikkin awesome


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 6, 2014)

100/100, *BECAUSE EXPLOSIONS.


DEAL WITH IT.*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

uni much kawaii desu

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10

cause you dont like uni *blows you up*


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Uhhh 5/10?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 6, 2014)

7.5/10






DECIMALS MUAHAHAH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 6, 2014)

9/ 10


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 6, 2014)

Noiru said:


> uni much kawaii desu
> 
> 7/10



I do apologize, I do not speak anime-language. Nor do I speak Japanese internet slang.

9/10 btw.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

2/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10 cause annie


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Otasira (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10
It's a good signature image, though it's not my preference.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10 Cool banner!


----------



## Nightray (Nov 6, 2014)

Its nice  7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10, i used to love kingdom hearts and Axel was my favorite


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Nightray (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10 again, cute.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

One of the best signatures I've ever seen.
And KH for the win <3 10/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

７｜１０


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

4/10

It's so plain.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Well I'm working on a better actually but since most images from the game are huge you have to resize them a lot

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Otasira (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10 Love the expression on Zard as well as a minimalist style to the overall signature! 
Not too shabby at all, consider me a fan of it


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2014)

10/10 KI ftw <3


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## uriri (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

uh 3/10 just some text and misspell as well.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10 nice but too big and common for me,


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10, it's cool, but really bland unless you click on the spoiler.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10..cool chibis and i like how that dude fits the bg


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10

um , wheres it from ^^ c: ?


----------



## Gradeon Magus (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmmm... I give it a 7/10 because of catbug and totoros :E


----------



## Nightray (Nov 7, 2014)

5/10 funny


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10 only for axel


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10, it's kinda plain, but It's well made.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 7, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Nov 7, 2014)

5/10 I wish I knew what it said


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

4/10

Rate honestly, please.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

...


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Limon (Nov 7, 2014)

3/10 sorry dude


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10 Like the quote


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

10/10 for the pic xD


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 8, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Pearls (Nov 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)

3/10 Too many things I have to click on


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Mario. (Nov 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 8, 2014)

7/10

too big >w<


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 8, 2014)

swag/10


----------



## Celes (Nov 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

10/10, I love it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 10, 2014)

10/10 CUuuuUTE


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

6/10 a bit too many links and cluttered image


----------



## Pearls (Nov 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 11, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

6/10 i dont get it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## pwincess (Nov 11, 2014)

8/10. great colour combos


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 cute C:


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 11, 2014)

7.5/10 Nice colors <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

8/10 cute and simple


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10
So cute! :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

7/10 not too cluttered which is good.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 11, 2014)

0/10 you got rid of the explpsion.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

1/10 too many useless spoilers

and yes i did


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

Ummmm 6/10?


----------



## Mario. (Nov 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 SHINY FREAKING ESPUUR


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 rly cute


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 super cute btw I have Pekoe if she wants to move you can have her


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Nov 11, 2014)

3/10 meh


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 love it!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10 a bit too big


----------



## Fawning (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

8/10! Its cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 12, 2014)

0/10 put in Shrek.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 12, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 3/10



6/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

DiamondAbsoul said:


> 7/10



6/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## f11 (Nov 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> 9/10



10/10 Espeon <3


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 12, 2014)

oooh 8/10


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Nov 12, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> oooh 8/10



6/10

10/10 for your name though!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10 because StarFox
(it was never a barrel roll though lol never understood that)


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10! It's so pretty... :3


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10 your's too!


----------



## Fawning (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10 love the colours


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10. It's unique.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 13, 2014)

8/10 its cool i like it


to the person below me: i won't be offended if you score me low.. like 1/10 or whatever... i know its bad but i like it.. with all my links to my stuff.. i think its cool but there you go...


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 13, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 13, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10 a bit too huge but better than the netflix one


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> 7/10 a bit too huge but better than the netflix one



LOL I was thinking it was a little big too, about to edit it actually.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

9/10 It describes me.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

9/10 <3


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10 Espeon <3


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cheza (Nov 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2014)

9/10 ~~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

you're drunk and stupid and you're drunk.


9/10 i love nightmare before xmas


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 14, 2014)

um

5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Moddie (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Nov 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 14, 2014)

9/10 love the background.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

Hehehe 9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 elusive invisible set of colllectibles!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, Daniel, new signature!  Nice.  9/10.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank You! Do you like this one better than my other one?  10/10 Love the different faces.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 15, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 so colorful c:


----------



## toxapex (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10. I love me some cherry blossoms


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## f11 (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Radda (Nov 16, 2014)

Ummm 7/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

i...i...i dunno if it's a scam or not...
5/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10. Center it.

Btw, not a scam. Totally legit. Up to you if you try though.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10

Hameru is cool!


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10. ikr? ;D


----------



## toxapex (Nov 16, 2014)

...But Charlotte is better she should've won

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10.

Welcome to the #PMMM gif sig club


----------



## Radda (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10...I just despise Homura..


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

8.5/10

bOiNg!


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Aw... why? ;-;

10/10. Mr. Saturn is awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> bOiNg!



10/10.

Ninja'd.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2014)

Haha, 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10. :3


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10 ~


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

two


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10. ;3


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

two two two two


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

4/10 thats kinda creepy


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 16, 2014)

Idk what that is from but 6/10 for guy with white hair. c:


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

5/10

is that tyler oakley

joke


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10 

i want cake now > cake llama

10/10 > anime sig


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 XD


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10

Ciel >>>


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

"Hi" >w> so pretty nice to see the sig you have lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10
It's kind of hard to read the blue font.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10

Robin is bae


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> 7/10
> It's kind of hard to read the blue font.



i thought that too :T yours is 10/10


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

MAMI 100000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10 i have no idea what it is, but it's a thing


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10 eh, I would like it better if I knew what she was doing


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 have i rated you before its late so idk...


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10
maybe center it? ;w;


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 17, 2014)

10/10 <33333


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> 7/10 eh, I would like it better if I knew what she was doing



singing.

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 17, 2014)

I like it xD 10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 17, 2014)

10/10 I love it


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

2/10?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10 <3


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2014)

11/10
Kaneki is b?


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

10/10. ;3


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 18, 2014)

0/10 broken image


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Fawning (Nov 18, 2014)

0/10 it's a broken image idk if its on purpose or not though.. D:


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

10/10 for Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 18, 2014)

10/10 cuz Hetalia o 3 o


----------



## Hype (Nov 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 18, 2014)

9/10 ♡


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

0/10 damn you


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

9/10

xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

9/10 c:<


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## unintentional (Nov 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

0/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 19, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 19, 2014)

10/10 3homie5me


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 19, 2014)

Ha! 8/10!!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

0/10 there is nothing above me hehehe


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 19, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

8/10
How do you get a Signature?
I found the page..

- - - Post Merge - - -

but I can't figure it out..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, I figured it out


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 20, 2014)

0/10 I am so hurt 111!!1!!


----------



## Goth (Nov 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow  UHM 3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 20, 2014)

Zero x)


----------



## Fawning (Nov 20, 2014)

10/10 for both avatar and sig


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Testing out my new Signature

7/10


----------



## Melina (Nov 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## punkinpie (Nov 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

1/10


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 21, 2014)

hah haa cutie pie *9/10*


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

RetroT said:


> hah haa cutie pie *9/10*



hehe >w< omg love Over the Garden Wall 10/10 ♡


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

I love you


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

7/11


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 21, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 21, 2014)

9/10 so cute


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10

god damn , forgot the name of dat anime .


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

neega plisss
da engrish & jap name, i forget it so easily
inou-battle wa nichijou-kei no naka de

10/10


----------



## Allison (Nov 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10

seems freaky but cool. what's it from?


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

9/10 because I have no idea what it is from.
(I ma going to be rated badly) XD


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

aha, it's from inou-battle wa nichijou-kei no naka de

6/10 you have nice dreameis dat I like

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohmygat ninja'd

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10 lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

2/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

7.1/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

7.2/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

7.3/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

7.4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

1o/1o


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

1O/1O


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

1O/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

1010


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10 lolo i broke the chain


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

wot chain 

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10;10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

1010


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10 the chain with you and disband trololololo


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/.10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

1010.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

eh 1010


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

9.1/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

What the...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

You won't understand as you don't watch the  anime.

5/`0


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

.1/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

ugh 

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

??
2/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

2.3/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10,


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10,


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

7.345/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## matt (Nov 23, 2014)

6.9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Aradai (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10 where's it from?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10
lol


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10,000/10,000!


----------



## toricrossing (Nov 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

4/10. A little bland


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10 (hope u had a good bday C: )


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10. Perfect~


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2014)

10/10 c;


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2014)

-/10 IM IN UNDERCOVER


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

10/10
That girl and her couch,
still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fawning (Nov 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Fawning (Nov 24, 2014)

it's went down lmfao 
still 4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

7/10 I dun liek snakes, but it's fairly cool looking.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 24, 2014)

0/10
Snakes' scales are a trigger for me, and seeing them makes me really itchy. >_<


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

3/10 to dark I cant see.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

3.5/10

Weird yellow thing dancing..


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

10/10!^-^


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2014)

0/10 no sig


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 26, 2014)

9/10. Cool animated signature! Sums up my attitude sometimes.  But no ACNL theme to it!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

5/10 way too pink for me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

0/10 way too ugly except for that banner but Tina made it so it doesn't count.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

0/10 it doesn't match your avatar.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

0/10 already went over this


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2014)

9/10 again


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 27, 2014)

0/10 it's not...
IT'S NOT...
centered


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Really? Is that all you rate it by?

4/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Nov 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

9.8/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

9.8/10


----------



## unintentional (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Dec 1, 2014)

10


----------



## Cherry879 (Dec 1, 2014)

8


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

2/10


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 1, 2014)

3/10 - I prefer signatures that are ACNL related that have Dream addresses and FCs and Dream Villagers and stuff. But its not a must. I just don't get the reference.


----------



## starlite (Dec 1, 2014)

10/10

beyond gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10!  Love the colors.

I am not expecting a good rate. Just wanted to check this thread out


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10
Got a good rating anyways because you weren't expecting it. 
Have a good day now. :3


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10 obviously.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Dec 2, 2014)

Ami said:


> 8/10



8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Dec 2, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 5/10



4/10


----------



## starlite (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

4/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10

Of course, there aren't very many that are better than yours.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## unravel (Dec 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

3/10. Overused.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10. Stay classy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 3, 2014)

wtf 10/10


----------



## kassie (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10 - It's nice. _Although it's 2 pixels over the signature limit_ ^^;


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 4, 2014)

10/10 So cute~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

omg i love yours!! 10/10 <3


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

9.8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

10/10 FEA MARTH!!!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## starlite (Dec 4, 2014)

6/10!!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 4, 2014)

10/10
super cute and scoot<3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## tobi! (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10
I wish I had one of those.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

4/10 no pictures aw.

I can make you one. c':


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10

Nah, it's fine.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## tobi! (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

9/10

click steven huhu


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ oh thanks 

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

You have comic sans. :'c


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## uyumin (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

0/10

no sig //


----------



## tobi! (Dec 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Satchel (Dec 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 6, 2014)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

although you have excellent taste in dreamies


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10

So pretty. c:


----------



## starlite (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10 ^_^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10 did you draw that?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10 I like the roses at the top


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10 even though I don't like May...


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

(@ellabella-Yup! :3 I'm learning how to use gimp, which is like a free photoshop)
--
8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10 very pretty


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10, I'm maining Palutena now. OWO


----------



## tobi! (Dec 6, 2014)

LOOKING FINE 9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

5/10 not a fan of Snoop


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10 very pretty


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

6/10
With a bit of better coding it would look great!


----------



## blaze5061 (Dec 6, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> 6/10
> With a bit of better coding it would look great!



i cant do very well with photoshop ono so i did what i could yours looks great though c:
10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

You can get someone else to make you a signature? c':

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 obviously ~


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 7, 2014)

8/10 c;


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10. Gorgeous.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## f11 (Dec 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 obviously.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 pretty!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 for having and keeping Bob!!!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 epic and festive!


----------



## starlite (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10!!! so gorgeous!!!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2014)

9/10 very cute <3


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 vvv cute


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 childhood right there in two images


----------



## f11 (Dec 7, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 The pixel art makes me happy.  Love it.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

7/10 Very informative! Good luck on your search for monkey and gorilla villagers!


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 7, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 bruh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 hot


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 MY FAVORITE EEVEELUTION!!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 sexy ~


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 7, 2014)

8/10 pretty and neat. ^^


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 MICE


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2014)

9/10 very eye-catching <3


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

9/10 wowow thats pretty


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10

edit: why did you change it? it was sexy D:


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 10/10
> 
> edit: why did you change it? it was sexy D:


oh that? my sig is randomized! every refresh generates a new sig i got from someone haha.
9/10 cool!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

^ eh, I liked the purple one with the sexy guy D':


----------



## Magikarpia (Dec 7, 2014)

9/10

very neat


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 7, 2014)

7/10 ^_^


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10
vvv pretty


----------



## secretlyenvious (Dec 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 for teh ice-cream


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## stargurg (Dec 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10 yay disney land <3


----------



## Kaey (Dec 8, 2014)

7/10 cute! love all the wolves


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 8, 2014)

8/10 :3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

10/10! <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

10 for Bruce alone and another 10 for the rest :3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

7/10 c':


----------



## Sharona (Dec 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kaey (Dec 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Locket (Dec 8, 2014)

3/10

WOAH Who added the starfire=no humor tag?!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Locket (Dec 8, 2014)

3.0/10


----------



## Kaey (Dec 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SnowqueenxoS2 (Dec 8, 2014)

8/10 XD


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SnowqueenxoS2 (Dec 8, 2014)

4/10 c:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## SnowqueenxoS2 (Dec 8, 2014)

2/10  meant for kelseyhendrix...
i like ur siggie, foxwolf  6/10


----------



## Kaey (Dec 8, 2014)

you sure are a fan of those 4s kelsey..

10/10 i loooove parks and rec!

got ninja'd. 8/10 at above!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

7/10 Cute XD
I wish I had an annoying girlfriend or to actually have a girlfriend


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

7/10 <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaeluh said:


> you sure are a fan of those 4s kelsey..



Just not a fan of non-AC related sigs. c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10 pink is my favorite color yeeeeee


----------



## Puffy (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10 best villager names


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10 even though I hate Deirdre


----------



## tobi! (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## starlite (Dec 9, 2014)

Definitely 10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10- I  love the colors! very cute


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 9, 2014)

Aw you hugging the squirrel is just adorable!!! (is that marshal?)
10/10!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 9, 2014)

7/10

center it? idk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fjoora (Dec 10, 2014)

Every time I try to come rate someone it's always you lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Assassinated (Dec 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## tobi! (Dec 11, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

Not seeing a sig... sorry. ^^"


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

6/10

Just finished my Christmas sig. c:


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 11, 2014)

8/10
Nice sig but some of your villagers..eh..


----------



## kassie (Dec 11, 2014)

8/10. Ao Haru Ride <3
Live action film comes out in 2 days iirc, eee!


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't judge my dreamies. ;3;

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

7/10
Cute! <3


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

10/10

cuuute


----------



## tobi! (Dec 11, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

[good enough!]

7.5/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 12, 2014)

9/10 (cute!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 (Sherlock <333333)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

x3 Oh snaps a Hetalia lover! 10/10~


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

8/10 cause i always loved the deers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

*cough*


6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 12, 2014)

5/10
IDEK...


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 12, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 12, 2014)

7/10 Very festive XD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

(jun togawa)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 nice and easy ~

why r people here so harsh with the ratings? D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

cause they elitist rate unless you  got a meme or popular anime or acnl sigs.

7/10 i like that it's different


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

It's getting brutal in here...8/10 I agree too~


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10

ITS SO CUTE ;W;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 merry christmas C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> why r people here so harsh with the ratings? D:


bcuz the point of this game is to tell the truth... ? C:


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 12, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 so pretty!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 because I like pink and cute stuffs c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10  very cool C:


----------



## Greninja (Dec 12, 2014)

7/10 like to see more in the background


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 I freaking adore Zell :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 this font is heavenly....


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

Yoo, Wolfgang is my first fav too! 10/10 Thanks :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 whoo we have smilar tastes! I love Zell too (and Lopez)


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10

kyleeee


----------



## WonderK (Dec 12, 2014)

8/10. The quality of the presents are pretty bad.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10, as always XD


----------



## tobi! (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

11/10 XD


----------



## tobi! (Dec 13, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Songbird (Dec 13, 2014)

5/10 funny but hard to understand and if anyone said that to me in real life my friend would probably punch them in the face for being annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

5/10 a bit plain tbh


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10 super cool and congrats on the dreamies


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> 10/10 super cool and congrats on the dreamies



aww thanks! is a happy day :'D

10/10 :3


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10
I know someone already said this, but good job getting all your dreamies! <3


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

8/10 cute!!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10 napkin huffer


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 13, 2014)

11/10 for Palutena. <3


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10

lucina ♥


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

6/10 a bit too big for my taste and meme...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10 I prefer colors though ~ c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

8/10 colorful and different


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

6/10...


----------



## tobi! (Dec 13, 2014)

6/10 better than others


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

7/10 because red and greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeene


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10 hair ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10. So much color.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

0/10.

jk. 9/10.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10
^ outch ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10.

Don't worry. I'm sure tokayseye knows by now that I like to write in white so...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10 nice trick


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10. Thanks.
Damnit... now, I started the trend of looking for white text...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10, I hope you find Sprinkle!


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

0/10.

9/10. ;P


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 13, 2014)

6/10. What anime is that from? c:
I just changed my sig, since I want a lot of my dreamies to be in my future second town.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 13, 2014)

12/10. Love the festive feel.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10.

Puella Magi Madoka Magica.

_Everything is not as it seems..._ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> 12/10. Love the festive feel.



10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10 lush hair


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 (I don't even watch anime lol)


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10.

What can I do to get you to start watching it? If even, just one? lmfao


----------



## Margot (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10 can I have that hair


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10.

Only if you watch Puella Magi Madoka Magica.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 14, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10 I leik cute things


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10. Flawless.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10 wow thanks, I lurvs compliments :B


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10. You're welcome.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10 Madoka Magica <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2014)

7/10 Hetaliaaaaaaa


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10 even though it makes me dizzy ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10  do I get a candy?


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10. Sure.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Greninja (Dec 14, 2014)

2/10 i dont watch anime exceeds signiture guidlines


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10 duhhh ~


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 15, 2014)

9/10 many wolf villagers.


----------



## Murray (Dec 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 15, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

9/10 ESPEON!!!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 lovely color combination, baby :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10
I love those wolves..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

ellabella12345 : well, because I'm such a cute person who adores cute things, I was waiting to rate yours a number I can't count/10 :3

Disband: teddy bear gets 10 :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

.1/1


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

9/9


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

2/2/1/12/


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

2/2


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 for mr.teddy! ~


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Just had a brain fart 10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 wonder how that felt?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 
Not too good lol people started messing with the rating


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 is moonlite your town's name?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 10/10 is moonlite your town's name?


Yep :3 

10/10 for Espeon. That's very nice~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 dope effect


----------



## Aradai (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 ur ocs are cute as hecky bD


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/100000


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10//10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10,.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10'.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10?//'.!/?/!:'


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10
What the heck is that mess?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 iz bcoz u wer doin it 2


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10/[;/l[,[/.l/;/'l';l'


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10/!!:!,'snsbsvavabsndmxnsbsbxncndnsbsskcjsnv :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10!?!?!?!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10.-.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 -.- xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10._.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10 .___.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 wailmer watching


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10

Killing unicorns.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

0/10 ;-;


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10;';'


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

?/? 1/1


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

6/1o


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

50/10 ofc


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

;( Hey I didn't lose the game 5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Keep tellin yaself that c;

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I didn't even read that.....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

8/10, well, you should


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 wow someone's honest :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

oh wait i thougfht this was avatar D:
10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

my avatar is even better than my signature, I just like sexy things :3

10/10 you made me read that...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10
oh wait what


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

1/10 :c


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 it's gawgeous, girlfriend! :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Awww you're too cuuuuteeee <3 ;u; 10/10 :*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 aww aren't I?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

ahhh 10/10 i love Fang

- - - Post Merge - - -

and lobo


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 yup! Fang is adorable and Lobo is sexeh ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> 0/10



10/10 for you, ninja :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 for the cutie cookie  <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 aww thanks, finally someone thinks I'm cute :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Still 10/10 :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I could do this all day


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hahahaha me too  10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

0/10 let's be honest here, all I see is white with a hint of grey.....


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

20/10 because I just noticed you even have another signature


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

hahah thank you 30/10 c:


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 Aww the little icons x3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I love your signature :3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I love yours too! You Wolfgang and my favorite animal in general wolf!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 wolfgang is my no.1 dreamie followed by Lobo :3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 Wolfgang<3


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rock (Dec 18, 2014)

0/10

what


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 woah this is the highest you're ever rated someone I feel so special :'3


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

I've given plenty of 10s you guys just rate each others constantly


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

chill, cupcake ~ I wasn't serious :3


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

But I'm not even angry? Lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

how could I tell when you're on the other side? I can only see you through your avatar and it's glaring at me


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Togekiss  10/10 it's amazing *0*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahri: 10/10 though I wish it was a bit more colorful...


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 did I mention I adore pixel art? in fact I was a pixel artist myself :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ooh really *o*? I was a pixel artist for a short time, too xD But then I haden't any time to make pixels :/
Still 10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 ah, its great to finally see 10s now that the picky people are gone XD


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 
LOL for real! For a minute there it was getting a little heated with the rude ratings


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

So I'm supposed to lie and give a 10 if i don't like it? Lol if you don't accept that not everyone is gonna give you 10s you shouldn't be asking for them. ^^

7/10


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> 7/10 c':



6/10
Mine is getting some chibis


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh my god Diana I love her 

9/10


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Oh my god Diana I love her
> 
> 9/10



10/10 I love hand drawn art


----------



## matt (Dec 18, 2014)

8 out of 10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

9/10, quality needs a teensy bit fixin', my friend :3

I love this thread ~ <3


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

4/10, I love beau and fang it's just messy in terms of color


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 messy is the new sassy 

I just hope you drew that yourself


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

No, I didnt. I don't know who the original artist is, you search sleeping ahri and then there's 100 pics on Google of the same thing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 ^ you didn't rate me, silly ~

hmm sleeping ahri kinda reminds me of a cool indie game I played called Dreaming Mary, check it out 
http://rpgmaker.net/games/6232/


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

you already know my rating for you thats why i didnt put it :v


----------



## Javocado (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 ofc


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 ofc fam


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 x)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

9/10 it's so adorable but I suggest you center the image, hun :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

0/1


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

0/1


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 beastly


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

4/10 sorry :c


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

0/10 too much white for my taste :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

12/10 All of those wolves! xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

6/10 k


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 all hail Halo


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 19, 2014)

I can't remember what I gave your signature the last time
but it's cute so it get's a a 10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

holy mama!!!! I'm melting here!! *0*
strait 10 sexy babe! rawr!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

xD

10/10 <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 ah! pink! my favorite color! is full of love ~ <3


----------



## Mario. (Dec 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/01


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10,


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 all day long ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10/


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10..


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 I just noticed that the whole pic is made with two colors...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

o.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

that is an O u sillybuck ~

and you get a zero because you're a bad bad kitten....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

0.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

no siggy means no sauce no no....
0


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 why halo 3?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10
I was bored.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 20, 2014)

5/10 like to see something other than halo


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10
What?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 no halo's awesome


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 -.-


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 >.>


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 9/10 it's so adorable but I suggest you center the image, hun :3



OH! Derp. I couldn't figure out how everyone was getting theirs in the middle DX I feel stupid. Thanks! Also, 10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 everything about it screams win! *0*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Diez de diez!


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 dope.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 21, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 21, 2014)

3/10 - I love Zell, 2nd favorite villager. And Fang is my third.

you should probably put that link as Wishlist or something. looks really awkward.

Also think those ID cards are tacky.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10.10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

finally new faces
it's 3/10 because I find this bland piece a bit insulting to the beautiful holiday spirit, but that's just me..
I suggest something more colorful and joyful but whatever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> 10.10



10/10 the usual


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 I feel like you wrote that fast so you'd go back to the you're banned thread fast


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> 10/10



9.9/10 
*troll face*


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 21, 2014)

9/10
Which anime is that from? I'm trying to find a new one to watch. owo


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> 9/10
> Which anime is that from? I'm trying to find a new one to watch. owo



Death Note!
10/10.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Me, a bit emo..


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Me, a bit emo..



9.8/10 for saying that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> 10/10



9/10 for creativity.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Still Emo..

8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Still Emo..
> 
> 8/10



9.7/10 I'll continue to bump it down!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

EMO! 7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Still Emo..
> 
> 8/10



I CHANGED IT. HAPPY?!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Faerie Tail,
You can't have that >.>


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Faerie Tail,
> You can't have that >.>



ITS FROM LUCKY STAR! 0.1/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Still can't have Chibi anime signatures.. >.>


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Still can't have Chibi anime signatures.. >.>



It's not chibi.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Profanity!

- - - Post Merge - - -

0.1/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Profanity!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 0.1/10



-10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

1,000,000-/.00001


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> 1,000,000-/.00001



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Googol/.googol1


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Googol/.googol1



Stop making up numbers.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

0/10
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googol


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 21, 2014)

Wouldn't googol/googol1 just be googol/googol because it'd be googol x 1? :O


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

lol
10/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10.10


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10- awesome sig!


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10
Thank you! ^^"


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 22, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## LittleGoo (Dec 22, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10

now stop posting


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10
Whyyy?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Alright.
101/01


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10
(click on the vinny in sry vinny ;3c)


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No.

1/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 espeon.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10.10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## GameLaxer (Dec 23, 2014)

9.5/10 ^_^


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 still shiny monster


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10 sorry -_-


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 3fab5me


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 10/10





R-Cookies said:


> 7/10



What? No collectables gets 10/10 and the best order ever gets only a 7?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

1/10


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 as always <3


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoiler



Who is that? 10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> What? No collectables gets 10/10 and the best order ever gets only a 7?



my eyes don't lie, my friend :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that? 10/10



kid! that's Shane Dawson! pfffff you shoulda known :/


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 23, 2014)

XD 10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

...
1/10 >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosie789 said:


> XD 10/10



10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10



0,,,


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10.10


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

7/10 Not a Pokemon fan, but I like the effects


----------



## Aradai (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10 RIP PARKS AND REC :'(


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

;_;

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

4/10


----------



## alesha (Dec 26, 2014)

9.999999 (baisicly 10) /10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10 aw love it!


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10/./


----------



## r a t (Dec 27, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## x_Blathers_x (Dec 27, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10 so cute c:


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you <3 
10/10 ^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10 I really liked Espeon on pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 10/10 I really liked Espeon on pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity~



9/10
Not really a wolfgang fan


----------



## Aradai (Dec 27, 2014)

8/10 tru


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## azukitan (Dec 27, 2014)

8.5/10

Pretty epic. Could be a better loop tho!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

azukitan said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> Pretty epic. Could be a better loop tho!



6/10 Cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## azaleakid (Dec 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10 Kewl


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> 10/10


FINALLY
ONE OF MY AVATARS/SIGNATURES APPEALS TO YOU





Feast your eyes, kids, this is a sight you only see once in a lifetime.

…Oh, right.
9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol, 10/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 luigi nd cute art


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10...


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10

please don't hurt me


----------



## alesha (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

No...9


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 28, 2014)

5/10 to basic lol


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

2/10 pfft


----------



## alesha (Dec 28, 2014)

00jachna said:


> 5/10 to basic lol


I can't make them though

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10
100/100
99999999/99999999


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 BEST SIGNATURE OF 2014!


----------



## WonderK (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10. Epic.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## azaleakid (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

5/10 ;^;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

4/10 That is a…strange picture


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10.10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 missing text though >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

4/10 >.>


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 where is that from?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Does it look familiar? >.>

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10
It was 9/10 >.>


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, I got ninja'd
9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Wha-
I-
YOU COPYCAT


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Evil Laugh! Buahahaha! I'll change it if you want me to 

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, heh XD

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 :0


----------



## asuka (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10 ;3;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

9.5/10 ;7;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 
Pretty colour!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 love it!


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mario. (Dec 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2014)

Kool 10/10


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10
Cute ^^ x


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

5/10/


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10
You changed it! :O


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

No…I didn't…
9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10
Are you sure? >..>


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10

I don't think they did. o:


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10
I guess.. >.<


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Songbird (Dec 29, 2014)

5.5/10.0


----------



## Aradai (Dec 29, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10 everybody wants da almighty white feather~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

1/10 (Jokes)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

8/10 only because it was cut at the wrong moment...


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

0...
jk


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10 yay


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10. Nice list. I also have Blaire.


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

7/10. It's a bit slow.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2014)

7/10 That looks like Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10 I love Ace Attorney!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10.10


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

6/10 it's a little too small '


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10 lol


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

2/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10.
So you play Mario Kart..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Disband said:


> 10/10.
> So you play Mario Kart..



It's from Mario Kart Wii, yes. I'm not a fan of 8/Wii U though. 7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

MK7?

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

used to have it when i had a 3ds.

7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh,

10/10
Did you like it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

7/10

not really. too cheaty AI and too easy to get 3 stars on most.. bad tracks in general and too childfriendly like 8 lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## r a t (Jan 1, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10
Oh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

7/10 yeah


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

I lurv Toadette~
10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

7.3/10

(yer she is awesome)


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


No, I can't find the odd lobo. Which one is he?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 1, 2015)

0/10 not into the ponies


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

5/10
Too cold.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

100/10

Most orginal thing I have seen in forever. Like no joke. I really like it.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

12/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

13/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

17/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10 <3 still looks cool.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

12/10


----------



## Greninja (Jan 3, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

9.5/10
Pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10 omg lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

14/10, lol..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

14/10/


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

7.7/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

9.10.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 3, 2015)

5/10 is that zero from 999


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

justice said:


> 5/10 is that zero from 999



Maybe, I forgot.. xD

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Javocado (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10 nice quest hope u get that feather fam


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10 congratz C:


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

10/fluffy


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 4, 2015)

9/10

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

2/10? I don't see one ;w;


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

10/ninja


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol 20/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

11/10, it'll go up every time I see it..
(I like it xD)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

15/10 that duck is being sucked into my mind


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

12/10 xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10 yeeeeee I LOVE Elmer! he was a bff in my old town, I miss him...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> 12/10 xD



10/10 for sexy ducky~


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

13/10.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yo ducky 16/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

14/10, Yo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

12/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Jan 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

6/10, little blurry


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10, Wow, that's a lot of TBT :O


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Leela (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10 ahri what u smokin girl


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Googol/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

7/10

dat good herb


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10 cause I don't know what it is haha


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

9/10, Kitchenaid >.>


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

0/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Minimo (Jan 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

9/10

My own is just a screenshot I took in Mario Kart 8. It's a bit fuzzy but hey it's from Miiverse.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 12, 2015)

7/10 

Nice layout


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

Meh. 3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

(lol...)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh it's you again. 9/10 I suppose It's a good time waster for those staring at signatures


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 12, 2015)

Rosalina is amazing
9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

9/10. Rosalina looks great in that suit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah! I got ninja'd again today! Well. Lego Batman sig is 10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10 ninja a day


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10 Different from a lot of the other sigs we see it, love the mayors with different hair colors


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10 actual handmade art it looks like? awesome!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

8/10 nice colour combos


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2015)

7/10 I like it but it needs an image in the gap before the last line


----------



## kassie (Jan 13, 2015)

8/10 for Angel Beats


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

5/10 not plain at least lolol


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

9/10
Cute art.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 14, 2015)

rlly informative 8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

5/10 nice colours tho


----------



## unintentional (Jan 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Muu (Jan 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Muu (Jan 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## oreo (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10 i read all of that, there was a whimsicalness feeling to it ; ~ ;


----------



## Muu (Jan 14, 2015)

10/10 
i luv bee and puppycat so much oh my goodness * ^*


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 15, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 16, 2015)

10/10 Very pretty!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 16, 2015)

10/10 ;DD


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 16, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> 10/10 ;DD



teeeheee ^.^


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

9/10 

Korra ^_^


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## MayorGinny (Jan 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

0/10....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

2/10 Im not into that stuffs ... Sorry ~.~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

6/10... well i have no idea what that is


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

A music video


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

a bit cheesy for me so still 6 yo


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

6/10 woulda been higher if it wasn't for that frikkin hand in the middle..


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

-1/10 because why is the word signature shop in red with '~''s next to it


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

0/10 because your signature lacks in sexiness~


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yours does too.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

everything about me oozes with sexiness, you're allowed to be jelly~
also 0


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

hello kitty

is not sexy 5/10 gg wp


----------



## oreo (Jan 16, 2015)

1o/1o
Ahahaha! I still call my boyfriend Bae! ; w ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

he must love you a lot.

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

rofl 10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

10/10, it's cool, colorful and has info n' stuff


----------



## Javocado (Jan 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## kassie (Jan 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10, it changes. I cant' rate everyone!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

7.5/10

ahaha, yeah my signature rotates every once in a bit c':


----------



## r a t (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

5/10 WHY CAN'T I CLICK ON THE SOUND ICON?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

5/10 Needs more color


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

10 even though Espeon is one of my least fav eeveelution...


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 17, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10 this seems to be your favorite thread I see~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 17, 2015)

7/10? Oh I thought that bae was someone you love too much, like a sempai but in love.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 17, 2015)

10/10 fnaf2


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10 WTF 

btw, is too big, you should resize it or the admins will delete it xd


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 17, 2015)

7/10, I knew this the whole time but no one ever believed me, kind of like how lover in Japanese is kibito not senpai


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

lol am I even allowed to rate this?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> 6/10 this seems to be your favorite thread I see~



you mean me? 

you post on this a lot more than i do

2/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Jan 18, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## r a t (Jan 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10. That word cracks me up!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

me too it's so koreaboo and fugly lol

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10 dat erika


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10

love that town name, Tenshi >_>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

TENOUDATEN.


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 18, 2015)

5/10 because I haven't heard of Flipnote


----------



## Greninja (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Maverick (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10 (you must've missed the girls).


----------



## Maverick (Jan 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

3/10


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10 TOM AND JERRYYYY <33


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

uriri said:


> 10/10 TOM AND JERRYYYY <33



That's Oliver & Company!

7/10


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhh LMAO oopss

Still 10/10 coz it reminds me of Tom and Jerry XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

9/10 v kawaii


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

8/10.. I like it man


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

8/10 that pixel and spoiler kinda get its down (no offence though they are nice i guess)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10 SO cute


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10

Yours is cute too.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

TEN OUTTA TEN


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

7/10 x'D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 21, 2015)

10/10 because its Stitch. c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 22, 2015)

0/10

wot??


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 22, 2015)

6/10?


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 22, 2015)

its rick from the young ones

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Jan 22, 2015)

7/10 
HOT FACE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 22, 2015)

Was that because it wasn't centered?!
5/10


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Flykk (Jan 22, 2015)

pwetty.... but also really small...

8/10


----------



## penguins (Jan 22, 2015)

6/10 i like how the villagers are spread out and stuff but the font and color kind of bothers me a bit n.n


----------



## Megan. (Jan 22, 2015)

10/10 *^*


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10! I really love the dream address tag with the pretty cherry blossoms ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

10/10! love it!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

10/10

gorgeous!


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 23, 2015)

10/10, It's flipping adorable on all counts XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 23, 2015)

5/10

never seen that movie!


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10 I'm not sure what this is from but it's funny!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mariah (Jan 24, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jan 24, 2015)

1/10

Mine needs to be updated XP


----------



## galacticity (Jan 24, 2015)

7/10 c:


----------



## unintentional (Jan 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 24, 2015)

10/10

preettyyyy


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Sloom (Jan 25, 2015)

No score why did I lose the game?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10 earthbound yayya


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10 *_*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10 sweet


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10.
tokyo ghoul?

tokyo ghoul.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

gosh darn of course 11/10 for dat Kaneki!
Tokyo Ghoul fans unite.


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10, Adorable, I love the colours ^^


----------



## Ami (Jan 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

10/10 *^* Tokyo ghoul...*drools*


----------



## babybabybaby (Jan 26, 2015)

8/10! i like the sparkles *o*


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

[bluffy]AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAno.[/bluffy]

2.5/10.


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

10.5/10 :3


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10, simple and cute


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Prabha (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10 cutee

Btw your user reminds me of Prince Royce, if you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10
very neat & simple!~
edit; ninja'd!


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10
It's adorable!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10 simple and cute


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10 
You go stitch


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10
It's so cute!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ilovecupcakes


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10
Simple and to the point. ;v;

Oh, and did I forget to mention cute? -w-


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

My sister loves PUrple!!!

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

And she loves ANIME!!


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10.

Gotta love dat balloon <3


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

8/10 because of the green and green is spleen(which means good)


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

5/10 
It's cute :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Jan 29, 2015)

9/10
really pretty : v;


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## asuka (Jan 29, 2015)

8/10

cute ^~^


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10
it makes my eyes feel nice. -w-


----------



## Royce (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MTurtle (Jan 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## sarahwillaims (Feb 2, 2015)

A decent one


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

It's supposed to be a number and 1/10 there isn't one


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 2, 2015)

5/10, thats probably gonna get removed its too big


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh no by how much? Is it too big?
And 6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 2, 2015)

tallest is 250 px so idk D:


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

ok il just shorten it a bit 7/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10
It's so cute, omg. ;v;


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 2, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
It's cool
It didn't load before that's why it was low lol sorry.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 2, 2015)

well i changed it lol


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL
10/10


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2015)

Royce said:


> LOL
> 10/10



ADORABLE. OMG. 10/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks 
9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10

I would give it 10/10 if you had it side by side. :>


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
When I try to put text on the side of the IMG its too low so I had to make the picture in the center lol idk how to do it properly :;(


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10

You're welcome for the fixer upper.


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

ＴＨＡＮＫＳ ＬＯＬ

sotry for the million messages lol and 10/10


----------



## Kasuralixa (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
how do u people fit so much information into your signature without making it look ridiculous wtf
sig wizards

edit: woops updated before my reply posted but above sig is still rly cute and I like the palette


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

Make it in the font book antiqua and size 2 with a gray Colour and put it in the side of the sig and BAM!
And 10/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10!
Pretty colors. *-*


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 I see you sig a lot, and it's my favorite acnl sig tbh.


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

1000000000/10 my fave anime at the moment


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Omg<3 10/10 the spoiler sig is beautiful.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
I love the colours !


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 can't go wrong with strawberries and dessert


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10
I love the fairyland, pastel pink all the way!!


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 2, 2015)

8/10 pretty cute


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
It's so cool


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10
Hand Aesthetic


----------



## evies (Feb 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2015)

8/10

Cute!


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

*10/10

WILLAM BELLI ALL THE WAY.i like Alaska though *


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2015)

Royce said:


> *10/10
> 
> WILLAM BELLI ALL THE WAY.i like Alaska though *



I like me some William Belly

Alaska is pretty cool, too though

Still cute 8/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10 
Pusheen!!


----------



## Ami (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10 Your sig is so cute!


----------



## evies (Feb 3, 2015)

9/10 so cute


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 3, 2015)

5\10


----------



## Ami (Feb 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

0/10 (no sig, no rating. 0/10 means no opinion, but 1/10 is worst)


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 5, 2015)

1/10

throwing some shade today


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10 loved that anime


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

4.5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10 cute siggy. :3


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

4/10​


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

9/10​


----------



## http:// (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10. So cute.


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

11/10​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd give both an 8 out 10!!  Super pretty.

(To whoever rates mine, just rate Bunnyhop... Ordon's signature is incomplete.)


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10~ love that movie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

11/10  (i love lilo and stitch so much)


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Amilee (Feb 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

8/10 (adorableeeee)

To whoever rates mine, ignore Ordon and rate Bunnyhop...


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 8, 2015)

7.7/10!
Cute


----------



## coolycatty123 (Feb 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10
i love kapp'n


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 8, 2015)

9.1/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10 its pretty


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

11/10!!!!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

4.5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 9, 2015)

1000/10 because i feel generous and its cool c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

6/10 can't see properly, it's a little blurry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

10/10 Mlg e3 ign


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 10, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## doveling (Feb 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

unrateable. Too perfect for this world.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> unrateable. Too perfect for this world.



William Belly is life


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 10, 2015)

last gif made me crack, 8/10


----------



## witchy (Feb 10, 2015)

i love the art!! super cute, 10/10!


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 10, 2015)

10/10 because it's cute
I love Peach and I love the color pink <3


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

10/10

That's adorable


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sondos (Feb 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

0/10 cos nothing


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 11, 2015)

9/10 Very pretty, yes.


----------



## deerui (Feb 11, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## loreiid (Feb 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

10/10 Stitch is so adorable c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2015)

...9/10 xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 12, 2015)

4/10 Too much Peach.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 12, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> 4/10 Too much Peach.



3/10 Not enough Peach. 
xo


----------



## azukitan (Feb 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 12, 2015)

10/10 cute and simple xo


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2015)

10/10 Pokemon Origins ^_^


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

3/10 why sad? D;


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ghostbud (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 13, 2015)

9-10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10 still


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Irarina (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Shax (Feb 14, 2015)

8/10
Nice and orderly.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 14, 2015)

9/10

Cute and simple


----------



## Taka (Feb 14, 2015)

7/10

I feel like it needs some pizazz.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

cute c: 8.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## matcha (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10
pinku~


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 15, 2015)

7.8/10.
Too many TIER ONE.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10 C: Good mix of villagers!


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> 7.8/10.
> Too many TIER ONE.




tier ones are the best


----------



## uriri (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matcha (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10.
really cute banners and arrangement!


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## unintentional (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

10/10
Duh


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10 
*ＩＴＳ ＦＡＢＯＬＯＵＳ*


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

1/10 bruh no sig


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

I might have clicked the no sig thing acidentaly 
9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's back lol


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

9/10 aw it looks so yummy!


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

5/10 it's blurry but cute c;


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

haha thanks, any idea how to make it not blurry? lol


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

Go to tiny pic then upload the image and copy the


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

is this what you mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -

oops http://i60.tinypic.com/w8qnwo.png.


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

Yup much better


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

ok yea you're right it does look better


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

7/10

psst I think your sig is a little too big ;-;


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

the bigger the better?


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

No there are rules that it must be the height of 150


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

what do u guys think about it now? i changed the background and made it clearer. btw the one above me is 10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

pretty, 10/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 16, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10 its the best signature ever!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10 lilo and stitch is my favorite disney movie!!!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10
I have Fauna and Tammy! Punchy was my friends first boyfriend, too!


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

haha i can't wait to have him in my town


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

-1/10 Ew.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10 Because rainbows. 4/10 due to purely being not very interesting and purely text.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

2/10 bc idk much about sonic


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 16, 2015)

3/10 too blurry


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> -1/10 Ew.



Rude/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2015)

8.2/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10 so pretty .0.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

0/10 hate hetalia


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

3.5/10 i dont know why e.e


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10 princess peach


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10 adorable .o.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

1000/10


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

8/1O


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## elle7 (Feb 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

10/1


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2015)

10/10

cuz pickles.


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 19, 2015)

8/10
its very simplistic


----------



## deerui (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10 reminds me of jontron


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10 cute :3


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10 adorable mayor <3


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10 for DDD <3


----------



## Locket (Feb 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 19, 2015)

8/10 s'cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Toot (Feb 19, 2015)

8/10 Stitch <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10 cats <3


----------



## deerui (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10
it has a cute koala thing I guess?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> 9/10
> it has a cute koala thing I guess?



Its stitch.

8/10


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10 so cute~!


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 STITCH IS AMAZING


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 beautiful  and ty <3 <3


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 cause it's beautiful ~


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 21, 2015)

5/10
I don't get it


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

5/10
i dont get yours either


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Naiad (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10

kyle bb


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 Cherry blossoms <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ghostbud (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10! so cute <3


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10

I'm so jealous of you for living in Japan and being able to speak japanese fluently '-'
Cute pixel btw! ;v;


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10 omg that art tho I want


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10
(dat pixel is so cute. ;w; )


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10! So cute... and that dude is freaking handsome holy crap


----------



## Radda (Feb 21, 2015)

Uhhjh 7/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

5/10, who dat lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 all da way


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 because moonlight background and town's name is Starfall and I find that adorable. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 i like this colour scheme better!


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10 still love that pixel. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10 i like this colour scheme better!


Aww, thank chu! ^^


----------



## Karminny (Feb 22, 2015)

9/10 

that quote though


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10 cute but tiny


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10 cute and funny ^.^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

0/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

1000/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10 <3 it's really cute!


----------



## deerui (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10, I love all of yours. D;


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 22, 2015)

4/10 - Too much King De de de's.


----------



## deerui (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

3/10 not a big fan of her


----------



## plantdroid (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10 bc nice colors & villagers


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

easy on the eyes tbh


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10, love the face


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10
preeettyyyy

and yes i love his face too <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10 cute siggies
I have a rotating sig so it kind of depends on which one you get


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 as always


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

4/10 that hair is bad


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

0/10

Even God can't save you.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 cx


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10

Fabulous as always, bae


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

7/10 cute


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

510


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

510, awesome 

Jk lol cx

5/10 again


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10, pwetty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 as always <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10! lovelyyy c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 23, 2015)

`10/10 love ur cute sig!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 omg I need to start watching that show again


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 love it. <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 love yours too, great philosophy! <3


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10, love that chubby cutie <3


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

8/10
that's a funny way to describe mr.greedy mcgreed XD


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 23, 2015)

8/10 I love mister tubby. <3


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

beautiful 10/10


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

9/10
Gif sigs are so much fun!


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 23, 2015)

That's me fangirling 
only that I look uglier DX
8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ghostbud (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10
gorgeous town sig! ;v;


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

10/10 amazing, I love the colours! <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

11/10 suzuya's my favee


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10

The colors work really well together and gives an elegant, calming feel.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10
Love Ga-In!


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

OMG, YOU DO?! I mean, yeah, woo!

8/10

I love the colors, but there's a lot going on.


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

0/10


----------



## ghostbud (Feb 24, 2015)

6/10 not really a fan of ariana but it's a cute gif c:


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 Love Ariana. <3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

2/10


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 24, 2015)

8/10!

Mine's sort of boring...uhh XD


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

6/10

It's organized and it has cute font at least! ;3;


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

0/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

0/10 ;o


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10~


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 24, 2015)

4/10 I unno who that is but she looks weird imo WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE


----------



## Ami (Feb 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Wahh love your mayor design! Kinda reminds me of a japanese preschooler.
And the yummy yummy town sig! ;v;
10/10
*runs off to grab candy*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

over nine thousand/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> 4/10 I unno who that is but she looks weird imo WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE



its ariana grande ahh  http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/si...cache/news_portrait/2014/04/ariana_grande.jpg



to r-cookie - 0/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't know that person, but she seems funny. I like her.
7/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 omg

Willam is pretty funny. 

Willam is a he, by the way. Drag queen


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> 10/10 omg
> 
> Willam is pretty funny.
> 
> Willam is a he, by the way. Drag queen



What? Are you serious? He looks more like a woman than me pfff 
Okama all the way. Love em ;v;


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Holla (Feb 24, 2015)

6/10 only because it's a bit fuzzy and small. Otherwise I really like it!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Feb 24, 2015)

EDIT: Ninja'd

9/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

I know mine sucks TuT 10/10 I LOVE ROSALINA  and it just looks flippin EPIC


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

4/10 the pic is good it just needs resizing and centering~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

6/10

I can't really tell what's in it...If I squint and get close, they look penguins, like the one in your avatar....I also, don't know what DDD is (irrelevant, though), BUT it is centered and sized quite perfectly.


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10
Be as honest as honest as possible with my lazy sig, please, tell me how terrible it is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

7.5/10

It made me smile.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 so brilliant omg


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 cute <3


----------



## desy (Feb 24, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 24, 2015)

7/10
Creepy, but love the quote


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10! <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

8/10

I happen to quite like Ariana Grande, and she is adorable in your sig.


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

Ahh,I very much love her _((no homo xD ))_


Idk who that is so 4/10​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

deerui said:


> Ahh,I very much love her _((no homo xD ))_
> 
> 
> Idk who that is so 4/10​



x3 It's Shawn Wayans in the movie White Chicks.

I've already rated yours, but I'm gonna do it again! 
to get back on topic

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 25, 2015)

9/10 that movie was great


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 25, 2015)

0/10
ariana grande is aNNOYING


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

0/10 
There's nothing there, to even rate...


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10 I love that movie!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

7/10

I like that movie, but I absolutely hate that part....


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 25, 2015)

8/10 that movie


----------



## Rasha (Feb 25, 2015)

0/10 I don't know if my eyes are deceiving me because I don't see any signature


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

8/10, hate the girl but great movie and I love GIFs *-*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10 
I loved Stitch as a kid, he's super cute


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

2/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

100/10 bc Ariana Grande.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

7.2/10 

It reminds me of Silent Hill, for some reason, and I absolutely love that movie!


----------



## Locket (Feb 25, 2015)

2/10 Too much swearing.


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KantoKraze (Feb 25, 2015)

6/10. :]


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

10000/10 o3o


----------



## Locket (Feb 26, 2015)

99/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 26, 2015)

9/10 omg the feels


----------



## deerui (Feb 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10

Just fyi my sig might not show up im really confused on weather you can upload them on mobile XD

EDIT: my actual sig moves and is bigger than this one btw, I'm just on mobile and have to wait until tomorrow to upload the good one


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

6/10
Too much yelling, but 1 year challenge is pretty cool.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10 It is BEAUTIFUL! *0*


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

10000/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

Cute! 

8/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10 cause fab.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10
 that hairrr
looks so fluffy and smooth


----------



## ghostbud (Feb 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

5.52/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 26, 2015)

0/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

8.7/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10, brilliant.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10 really pretty! love the shooting star aha


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

8/10
I really like that quote, by the way.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

so negative… D: 2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

So sandy! 7.9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

8.1/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 27, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

sniped , 10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

8.2/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10 ^.^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10
S'alright movie.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10 because Drifblim is babe


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10 nbnb


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

2/10 maybe not be so negative…?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

6.4/10

 ellabella12345, sweetie, it's not being negative, it's a funny bit from a comedy movie.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

11/10 

I LOVE THAT MOVIE SFM OKAY

That part was my fave too


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## micagordon (Feb 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10 Amazing!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 27, 2015)

FINDING NEM - 10/10 *coughs*


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## SweetT (Feb 27, 2015)

8/10 it is a little blurry otherwise would be 10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 27, 2015)

SweetT said:


> 8/10 it is a little blurry otherwise would be 10



Made it less blurry, hopefully that's better.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

My first reaction was "Oh, yay! They made it so much better."

9.5/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 28, 2015)

100/10 L&S FTW


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 28, 2015)

Just watched lilo and Stich an hour ago! Haven't seen it in years! 10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10, LOVE the wolves <3


----------



## Pearls (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10
I guess this is how it would look if pokemon would live in the real world? 'o'


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Describes me pretty well, 420/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

999/10 favorite pokemon!


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10

You love Filbert?
Me too! c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

That demonic face is probably going to eat me and my bank account.

7/10 bruh


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

69/69


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

6/10, drag queens rule but I love everyone so XP


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 Lord Tourettes is in it!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Evee said:


> 10/10 Lord Tourettes is in it!



Haha yay you noticed! \(^0^)/

And 9/10 c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 unique love it!


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

_7.8/10 Too much water ~ IGN_ 

But really 10/10 again c:


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 
who made this sig? or is it selfmade? O-O


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 because pink


----------



## zelorm (Mar 1, 2015)

So cloudy 6/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 1, 2015)

no image DX 1/10


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 1, 2015)

3/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10 love that poke


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10'for Ariana grande


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

3/10

sorry but it's kinda scary o-o


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 1, 2015)

8/10 , v cute!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

8/10 
 cute mayor ;v;


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

8.9/10 Cupcakes and roses!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10! <3


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10 Shooting star

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't get the rage about my sig… I personally prefer the gif in my spoiler.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Snazzapple said:


> 8.9/10 Cupcakes and roses!



Thank you, but.. this ain't a cupcake T_T it's water ice


10/10 love Stitches c:

I just noticed I wrote Stitches instead of Stitch pffffff 
I mean I love Stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10 cute ;o


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thank you, but.. this ain't a cupcake T_T it's water ice


Sorry the color on my laptop is messed up, white and light brown looks exactly the same and orange and red looks the same etc. 10/10


----------



## dtipton4 (Mar 1, 2015)

how do i get a signature


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

dtipton4 said:


> how do i get a signature



Go to settings, press edit signature then put in a URL or upload a pic. Then you get a sig.


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 1, 2015)

8/10
It's a great gif, but darla is so ugly. I had to subtract for that reason


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10 because that ice cream is adorable! 

Where did you find it?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 1, 2015)

100000/10

PINK!


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

100/10
D a r l i n g.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 2, 2015)

8.5/10

I dig it


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 2, 2015)

100000 bc it's Ariana


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

10/10 love the colours


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

8/10stitch yay


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

6/10
it's so artistic and creative


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10 omg so cute


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10
I love acnl siggys with this kind of atmosphere!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10, me too!


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2015)

9/10 fairly simple, but cute and clean. ^.^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

12/10


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 5, 2015)

6/10. Extremely innovative! :]


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10

cannot give it 10 because I am not beautiful 8(


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

i don't know who that is but he/she is ugly Dx so 2/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

7.2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

9/10 I love that scene.

 See? I changed it ^-^ It's not so angry, anymore


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

7/10 bruh



deerui said:


> i don't know who that is but he/she is ugly Dx so 2/10


Well gee thanks for making the artist who drew it feel like ****, great move.


----------



## boujee (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10
It's adorable


----------



## loreiid (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10~
Super cool!


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2015)

7/10 the animation is cool
oop ninja, idk i guess 7/10 still LOL



X2k5a7y said:


> 9/10 I love that scene.
> 
> See? I changed it ^-^ It's not so angry, anymore



Heavy breathing cos silence of the lambs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Well gee thanks for making the artist who drew it feel like ****, great move.




Nah, nah, nah. I love it. I love it every single time I see it, and it's clickable!  
Like whoa. It's great. Ignore the person who doesn't even know what it is.


Oh, right... 8.6/10 for Zane!
 p.s. I love that little pumpkaboo ^-^


----------



## toastia (Mar 5, 2015)

3/10

Not a big fan of blood.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

3/10


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## toastia (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 5, 2015)

0/10 omg thats really scary aha. you can actually trigger someone with that, i would recommend putting it in a spoiler~~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10

Trigger them to do what?
I love my signature.


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 5, 2015)

"It may also be objected that my opening remark about the appealing character of Pyrrhonism is wrong or surprising, given that it is not possible for anyone to think that the stance I have presented is attractive and worth adopting. For instance, not only does the Skeptic not promise that the suspensive attitude will certainly make possible the attainment of ataraxia, but he does not even regard this as an aim that is intrinsic to his philosophy. To this objection, I would first reply that the appeal of Skepticism seems to lie in the sort of radical changes that this philosophy may entail in a person’s life. For, if adopted, the cautious Pyrrhonean attitude will prevent one from making rash judgments about any topic that one has not examined or found final answers to, which in turn will prevent one from acting hastily. Another profound change consists in the fact that, even if at some point the Skeptic broke some of the most important moral rules of the society to which he belongs, he would perhaps experience some kind of discomfort, but he would not believe that he has done something objectively wrong. This would free him from the shame and remorse that those who believe that such an action is morally incorrect would experience in the same situation. In sum, the Pyrrhonean philosophy would produce, if adopted, profound changes in a person’s thoughts, feelings, and actions; changes that at first glance seem to be beneficial. But secondly, I think that whether or not Pyrrhonism is an appealing philosophy cannot in the end be determined a priori. For it depends on whether one values such attitudes as caution, open-mindedness, and intellectual modesty; or, if one does, on whether these attitudes are preferred to, for example, the sense of assurance that one may experience when espousing philosophic systems or religious beliefs. This is why my opening comment was just that Pyrrhonism may still be found attractive and worth adopting."


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> just trigger them to have like an anxiety attack or something? idk on tumblr people always ask me to tag anything gory/scary lol



Lol, wow. Really? I thought you meant like trigger them to go kill someone and smear blood on their face. 
People are hypersensitive, a lot of the time.  
I don't think it's a trigger...It may be startling and something they want to avoid seeing, however...
I'm not gonna worry too much about it. There's worse things on the news. 
Thank you for the warning, though. If I get too many complaints, I'll switch it to something else.


Anyway!
7.6/10 for piimisu!


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 5, 2015)

2/10, not sure what's going on, but the blood's kinda icky.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol. It's Hannibal Lecter ^-^

Idk if it's just my computer or something, but your main signature pic file is corrupted or something. You're spoiler's cool, though. 
So, 7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

2/10 D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

9.8/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 6, 2015)

1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 6, 2015)

4/10 I'm squeamish ...


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10

oop thought that's avatar rating '-'

so let's say 3/10 because there's just a bit of text, sorry..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

3/10 looks painful. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

2/10


----------



## milkyi (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

9.8/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

1/10 I don't like looking at a lot of blood.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10
I do really like yours, especially since you made it centered and not blurry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10 *opens spoiler*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

I never opened the spoiler! 
10/10!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

I also hate everyone....

10/10!!! For the pretty little lady boy!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

5/10 getting better


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

xD 
Don't count on it staying better. 

10/10! C:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

You're too rude for a public community  5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol. Of course, of course.

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

It's a little small, and I can't read all of what the second person is saying, but I find it quite amusing. So, 8.9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10! Simply beautiful! Katherine Moennig is a total work of art. A complete beauty. Marvelous. Magnificent!


----------



## loreiid (Mar 7, 2015)

8/10! you just reminded me I need to watch "The L Word"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Lol. It's Hannibal Lecter ^-^
> 
> Idk if it's just my computer or something, but your main signature pic file is corrupted or something. You're spoiler's cool, though.
> So, 7/10



Really? Ugh, thought I fixed that, but guess it's still being stupid.

Also, 5/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

7/10 love pokemon tho ;D


----------



## CCharlie (Mar 7, 2015)

8/10 really good editing


----------



## Ami (Mar 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

8/10
how does one get ALL of their dreamies... wOw


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> 8/10
> how does one get ALL of their dreamies... wOw



I got lucky xD

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

9/10 because of espeon


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 8, 2015)

7/10
Really really pretty, just don't like the fuzziness of it.


----------



## MagicalFishy (Mar 8, 2015)

bitterhemlock said:


> 7/10
> Really really pretty, just don't like the fuzziness of it.



10/10. Your village card is really neat. : )


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

bitterhemlock said:


> 7/10
> Really really pretty, just don't like the fuzziness of it.



I know, my signature was resized for some reason even though it fits with the guidelines _exactly_



MagicalFishy said:


> 10/10. Your village card is really neat. : )



7/10 that gif tho


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

8.7/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

I think it's you and it's sort of artsy and cool, but I don't super get it.

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 because I like tiny floating heart thingies~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 so true that quote


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10
plus one sympathy point, for Marina moving out!
So, 11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 aw


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 because stitch


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 because pastel.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

7.2/10


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 bc that quote is just great :3


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

plain, but sweet

6/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

8.9/10


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

9/10, completely agree with that quote.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2015)

it's very cute and pink 9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

9.8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10
Katherine Moennig is as stunning as ever! 
I can't believe such a wonderful picture has ever existed.
I am in complete awe, and that quote! Oh, wow, that quote.
Simply magnificent. You've created the best quote ever. 
I wish I could have come up with something as ingenious as that.
Completely perfect.


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

that guy is really ugly so -10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10

It'll never get completed.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

-10/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Bah! Natty! 

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

-10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

-20/0.5


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

-10/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Both are cute! 9/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

9.2/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

6.4/10


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 9, 2015)

8/10
makes me uncomfortable but makes me laugh as well


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

7/10

'boop'.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

8.2/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

7.2/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10 love


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

9.8/10


----------



## ghostbud (Mar 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

gr8 9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ghostbud (Mar 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

10/10 ;o I love it!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Uh... 6/10?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

10/10 cartoon network


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

My name is Pinkie Pie (Hello!) 
And I am here to say (How ya doin'?) 
I'm gonna make you smile, and I will brighten up your day-aaay! 
It doesn't matter now (What's up?) 
If you are sad or blue (Howdy!) 
'Cause cheering up my friends is just what Pinkie's here to do 

'Cause I love to make you smile, smile, smile 
Yes I do 
It fills my heart with sunshine all the while 
Yes it does 
'Cause all I really need's a smile, smile, smile 
From these happy friends of mine 

I like to see you grin (Awesome!) 
I love to see you beam (Rock on!) 
The corners of your mouth turned up 
Is always Pinkie's dream (Hoof-bump!) 
But if you're kind of worried 
And your face has made a frown 
I'll work real hard and do my best 
To turn that sad frown upside down 

'Cause I love to make you grin, grin, grin 
Yes I do 
Bust it out from ear to ear, let it begin 
Just give me a joyful grin, grin, grin 
And you fill me with good cheer

It's true, some days are dark and lonely 
And maybe you feel sad 
But Pinkie will be there to show you that it isn't that bad 
There's one thing that makes me happy 
And makes my whole life worthwhile 
And that's when I talk to my friends and get them to smile 

I really am so happy 
Your smile fills me with glee 
I give a smile, I get a smile 
And that's so special to me 
'Cause I love to see you beam, beam, beam 
Yes I do 
Tell me, what more can I say to make you see 
That I do 
It makes me happy when you beam, beam, beam 
Yes, it always makes my day! 

Come on everypony smile, smile, smile 
Fill my heart up with sunshine, sunshine 
All I really need's a smile, smile, smile 
From these happy friends of mine!

Come on everypony smile, smile, smile 
Fill my heart up with sunshine, sunshine 
All I really need's a smile, smile, smile 
From these happy friends of mine! 

[Pinkie Pie] 
Yes a perfect gift for me (Come on everypony smile, smile, smile) 
Is a smile as wide as a mile (Fill my heart up with sunshine, sunshine) 
To make me happy as can be (All I really need's a smile, smile, smile; from these happy friends of...) 
Smile, smile, smile, smile, smile! 
Come on and smile 
Come on and smile!


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10 bc kyary


----------



## deerui (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> snip




i think you posted in the wrong thread

and 9/10 to cocovampire


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

deerui said:


> i think you posted in the wrong thread
> 
> and 9/10 to cocovampire



No, I didn't


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> No, I didn't



you need to post a rating, not song lyrics :/



9/10 to ella!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10 …


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MayorEmily (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10
(ik it's not in your signature but tate tho ily)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Moddie (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> 6/10



3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590 / 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

9.9/10 

-0.1 because pi.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

6 lol mine will get a 2 i know but i am just here to rate other signatures!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

3/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Beardo said:


> 3/10



And i thought we were friends T-T


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

*chants* 10 outta 10


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> *chants* 10 outta 10



Kyary Pamyu Pamyu right? (Correct me if i am wrong!)

10 out of 10!  (Same for a cup of tea! Great signature!)


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

0/10


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## CCharlie (Mar 16, 2015)

2/10


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 16, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

9.5/10 for the milk ; v ;;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

10/10 Cartoon network yes


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Shika (Mar 20, 2015)

10/10!!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

3/10 xD no seriously i do not like it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 20, 2015)

10/10 XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

6.4/10
I feel like it's an inside joke, that I'm missing x3


----------



## starlite (Mar 20, 2015)

8/10 ;3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

8.2/10


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

oooookay
dancing milk wth

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
   7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

6.4/10
It's pretty basic, but at least you have one.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 20, 2015)

6/10 the milkpack creeps me out


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

10/10 Best sig EVER!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

10/10 happy milk c;


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

0/10, i _hate_ her


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

I like your siggy
but just bcuz you hate Mariah doesnt really make my siggy bad o:
I like Mariah♥♥


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10 cuuuteee


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

10.56/10~


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 24, 2015)

63902/10


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 24, 2015)

8/10
The gif is squished


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

6/10 bc I felt like it


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10 I like Sailor Venus's color scheme.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

7/10 because it's kind of sad but the milk looks happy so I don't know- ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10 Because honestly that is the best cute sight before bedtime ^^


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

6/10 because I feel that vampires are unhygienic x-x


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

8/10 cause it's so pastel and I love it~ <3


He's NOT a vampire oh my gosh~ It's just a masochistic quote <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10 XD


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

9/10 because I love plusle and minun~ <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

9.7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10
.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10 bc i find it rly ironic for some reason


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

sailor moon is hot... 10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd 7.3/10!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

ADORBS! 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

1,000,000,000/ -20


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

6516813213814616135186153/-613130.306506506506560


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

still calculating that last one... so N/A


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

; v ;; 9.7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, sorry, I forgot to take the zero off at the end.

Hmmm...
Okay...

98746551338616328664645131335/-3845613181616861513381.5


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

6/10 because I feel like that milk needs to dance better~ D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10
Don't judge the milk. The milk doesn't judge you.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

7/10 because I have more respect for the milk nao D:
_
The milk came here to get judged for it's looks, it wants to be rated so like, tell me how that makes the milk not judging. pff_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10

 Don't judge the milk's dance moves. The milk doesn't judge your dance moves.


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

0/10 ; - ;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 26, 2015)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

what the, why didn't mine show up show up?


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

0/10 because you dont have one ; v ;;


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't understand. I configured one for myself, but it didn't show up when I posted last time.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

6/10. It's not really a signature, but I would love a ring like that in real life, unique!



Spoiler



Signatures tend to pop up when you configure it and post a new reply/thread with it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Mar 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

-1/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 26, 2015)

8/10 for adorable mouse dance. D;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10
Fo lyfe!


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

1/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10 so cute!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10 because legitimately I feel like I'll always rate your signatures and icons as such because they are normally stitch related, and I love stitch. D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

They always are and will be <3

and 10/10 because yours match!


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

like always 10/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10♥


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

oh my goshd 10/10 mariah's a tough one and i love tht mayor loool


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> oh my goshd 10/10 mariah's a tough one and i love tht mayor loool



ikr man I feel like a boss 
yo that siggy gets 168568/10
that guy looks familiar doe


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

9/10
i don't know who that is but cool art


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

6.5


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10
I have that poster in my room!


----------



## m12 (Mar 27, 2015)

3/10 2wordy4me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

deerui said:


> 4/10



unacceptable
you have no value for true art or love for Mariah
#ban

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 bae♥♥


----------



## himeki (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10
beautiful mspaint ness


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

deerui said:


> 9/10
> i don't know who that is but cool art



the character is Puppetmon from Digimon 

anywho @MayorEvvie
8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

creepy and artfully crafted! 8.7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

LOL 8/10!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

15/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

CRYING TREE TRUNKS 2516666666666666635684154168516541653165151616/10



- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd ; v ;; 6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

1/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matcha (Mar 27, 2015)

3/10.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/0


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 c;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 THAT'S FROM MY BLUE PERIOD!



Ehuheuehuheuheuhe.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 best ever c;


----------



## himeki (Mar 28, 2015)

0/10
disney sucks


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

9.2/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 28, 2015)

8/10 too cute


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

0/10 bc no sig??? ; w ;


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10

Sasha gives people life.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10
Even though it scares the poop out of me


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10

The Animation is fierce


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

12/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## matcha (Mar 28, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

4/10
Kawaii tho~


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

deerui said:


> 1/10



R00d





Meliodas said:


> 7/10



6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> 10/10



Gina Belle

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

15/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

0/10 I don't know what's going on at all there is jumping, and maybe yelling, I am so cornfused.*




*fused with corn


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10

no sig


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

0/10 I don't think you have one. ;w;

NINJA'D.

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 0/10 I don't know what's going on at all there is jumping, and maybe yelling, I am so cornfused.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD
"All. Yeah, we call it life." Is what they're singing.
10/10 for being cornfused.

----------------------

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

Pro jumpers

6/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10 because it looks exciting! <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

5/10 because the jumping kind of scares me ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10
 It's okay. We'll get through your fear of jumping _together_.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10 still scared of how intense their jumping is though. D:

 Voldemort said the same thing and that didn't end well.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 bc it's pink~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 
 The tall guy up front is dead, and all that is just in his head, if that helps.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bah! Ninja'd 10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2015)

1/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

2/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

-10/10​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

4/10 No, no, that hair doesn't suit him ;w; NINJA'D. 

10/10 that's cute <3


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 bc stitches


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

1/10, 4/10, -10/10? You people do not know the meaning of kawaii. 2/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

_Clearly you don't understand fabulous, he needs a more lighter pink bby, give him some highlights and it'll work out~ _

4/10 until he gets highlights.​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10 the gore reminds me of cherry jolly ranchers

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd 9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 :')


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 (?｡• ᵕ •｡`)


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 because King is amazing~ <3


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

7.3/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

cute! 10/10

that was for vizionari oops lol we commented at the same time


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

10.10/10​


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> cute! 10/10
> 
> that was for vizionari oops lol



mine is obviously a ten ten 4.5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

4/10 I don't see his hair getting those highlights~ 

*EDIT,* Ninja'd~ 10/10, it's adorable <3​


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10 the gore reminds me of cherry jolly ranchers


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 29, 2015)

11/10 cuz Filthy Frank


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 29, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

aw c'mon that took like 7 hours maaaann

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

20/5


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 so pretty owo


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd 5/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

0/10​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10

Grunkle Stan is the best character in Gravity Falls, period.


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

7.8/10

Too much japanese school girl.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

22/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 29, 2015)

100/47.5


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Image isn't showing on my computer so yolo 10/10 .


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

100/10
Sanic the talking ballu sanic the talking ballu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> Image isn't showing on my computer so yolo 10/10 .



8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

50/5


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> 100/10
> Sanic the talking ballu sanic the talking ballu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



GOTTA GO FASTS

9000/9


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 because I laughed out loud and nearly woke my mum up lmao.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 because I love your art style.


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10 simple


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

12/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10 kawaii sugoi ^______________________^
((please let me never do that again))


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10

Freaking Puppetmon.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

50/1
even though, the mods are probably going to shove it into a spoiler, at some point.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, they probably are.

10/10


----------



## Artinus (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 love the art style c:


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> 3/10


duuuude it took meeee houuurrrssss maaaaannn
ugghhhhhh


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10 Not a fan of spoilers in a sig xP


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

9/10
Beautiful


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10​


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Shika (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10!!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> 6/10 Not a fan of spoilers in a sig xP


Honestly I had to do it in order to not get in trouble by the mods.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shika said:


> 10/10!!



10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 29, 2015)

7.5/10 too much water.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

7.8/10

too much green.


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 because it's filthy frank xD


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10​


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10 havent watched steven universe but it looks cool


----------



## kassie (Mar 30, 2015)

7/10. Interesting.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

1/10 too much spoiler.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Their art was too big. They had to put into a spoiler, until they can resize it....

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> 1/10 too much spoiler.


I have to dude, my art was big and crap, and I spoiler tagged it before the mods complained.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Their art was too big. They had to put into a spoiler, until they can resize it....
> 
> 10/10



10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

52/0.25673


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

infinity/1


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

infinity x 2/0


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

2/10​


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

1.3/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10​


----------



## lizardon (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

15/7


----------



## Allycat (Mar 31, 2015)

6/10

Font color matches picture, but font isn't the best.
(Creepy picture is kind of cool)


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm ninja'd 6.6/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10 for sure


----------



## doveling (Apr 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

7.3/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

0/10​


----------



## Zander (Apr 1, 2015)

3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't see a signature so 3/10 ;w; 
I do like the links though.


----------



## Zander (Apr 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10 FOR AMAZING TEAM ROCKET GRUNT.

Oh, caps was on sorry </3


----------



## Beardo (Apr 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

7/10 because it's silly <3


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

100/10 PERFECT, STUNNING WORK SMALL WIFE. owo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 1, 2015)

64783994387598426378254378/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

whoa...I didn't expect that...

Uh...11/5


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> whoa...I didn't expect that...
> 
> Uh...11/5



you always seem to have the best avatar/sigs like idek man


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> you always seem to have the best avatar/sigs like idek man



xD Thanks! ^-^


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

eee your sig gifs are terrifying >w<

10/10​​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

XD 
It's just two people dancing...

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

-10/10

That actually makes me uncomfortable omg ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

xD 

10/01


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

yeet i love
10/*01*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

holy crap man pls no 


10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

30/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 - Call me as you may, but that looks more cool than creepy.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Bah! You ninja! 12/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 @ Vizionari
*Ninja'd:* 10/10 @ X2k5a7y


----------



## Peebers (Apr 2, 2015)

7.5/10

im sorry please dont kill me it just looks a bit cluttered to me ;_:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

cries for the rest of my life (we've gone through this i think u know what my rating is at this point)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10? 


Bleh. You get 10/10, too, but jusst this onec!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

85/100


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

192/50


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> 10/10?
> 
> 
> Bleh. You get 10/10, too, but jusst this onec!



but my sig is cute pixel planets how can u go wrong with cute pixel planets ; w ;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

XD

Lol. I just noticed that it moves.

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> XD
> 
> Lol. I just noticed that it moves.
> 
> 10/10



youd think id have a cute pixel planet sig and _not_ have it move pshhhhshshsh

10/10 like always sigh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 permanently!

^-^


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

-5/17 because I wasn't expecting that and I dribbled milk from my Coco Krispies on myself in shock
11/10 because creep factor I like people like you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol. 

12/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

13/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

30/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

100000/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

50/12


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

30/0.5


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 2, 2015)

still a 10/10 <3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't Touch Me / 10


----------



## doveling (Apr 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 b0ss


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 2, 2015)

0/10
No siggie ;w;


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

i miss the old one 0/10

; v;;


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10
What old one? ; v ;


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

4/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

20/0


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2015)

11/10 3spooky5me


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2015)

9/10 very cute


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 2, 2015)

5/10 too scary.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10
 not enough scary.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10000000000000/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

168461315861813515/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 3, 2015)

i dont even need to say it tbh


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10, I love Ace Attorney! Also, apparently my sig doesn't show up when I post from th app. Good to know.


----------



## Snazzapple (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10 No sig c:


----------



## Beardo (Apr 3, 2015)

0/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

8.5/10 for that amazing gif.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

50/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 4, 2015)

291473928/0 why do u always have the best signatures oh my god


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10 I dig the moon background


----------



## deerui (Apr 4, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

omg ;0 what is this

-5/10 bc rude much

but 8/10 for creativity


----------



## uriri (Apr 4, 2015)

9/`0


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Apr 4, 2015)

1 bromillion/10


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

that reminds me of my stomach and soul mixed together 10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 4, 2015)

8.5/10 for Touka.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10 So cute!!! ^-^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10 for creativity.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10 Very pastel and now I want matcha ice-cream


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2015)

1/10

sorry


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Prabha (Apr 5, 2015)

omg. 9/10


----------



## June (Apr 5, 2015)

9.5/10 

tg!!! but i'm dizzy now ahhh ; - ;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 5, 2015)

1.5/10 makes sense, but it would be nicer in fancy text than just typed in  At least give it some colour!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Locket (Apr 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

9.9/10 - I liked the others better.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

10/10, it looks really cool! <3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

10/10 - Yours does too.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

7/10

funny guy, but at least do something with it. you basically screenshot the video. I mean, I guess that's what you were going for, and I appreciate it, but I don't know. still pretty lazy


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 7, 2015)

9/10
I remember that little helper (and glad that he wasn't the paper clip)


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

9/10 because quote isn't centered and OCD .-.


----------



## matcha (Apr 7, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10 even though you don't have one


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> 10/10 even though you don't have one



i'm on mobile atm so it doesn't like to show up unless i check the box and i often forget >_<

9/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

7/10 because I don't know who that is tbh


----------



## Locket (Apr 7, 2015)

7/10 too much pink


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> 7/10 because I don't know who that is tbh



it's Medli from Wind Waker.

6/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

6/10? not sure who it is but it looks pretty


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> it's Medli from Wind Waker.
> 
> 6/10



0/10 There's nothing there.



kikiiii said:


> 6/10? not sure who it is but it looks pretty



6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

...?/10


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

not ma style, but it's very futuristic xD 8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 8, 2015)

50/10 i love convo's w/my 2 year oLD


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

7/10, I like the cute little pixels <3


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

7.1/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10

+5 for leaving the "you're band" thread.

So, 15/10!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10//10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

250/0.5


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10 :')


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

17/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10 it's funny xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

always 10/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 10, 2015)

That's beautiful 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

100/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

250/0.5


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matt (Apr 10, 2015)

10 out of 10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matt (Apr 10, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> 10/10



You serious?
10 out of 10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 10, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just wanted to ask what you guys think of my updated siggy! Also is this one allowed? I have the feeling that it is a little bit too big...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 10, 2015)

0/10
The spoilers! ❤


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> 0/10
> The spoilers! ❤



Cuteee 10/10!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10
I like it.
Also, I don't think it's too big.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> 10/10
> I like it.
> Also, I don't think it's too big.



Yay thanks a lot! Now i do not have to worry anymore hahah!


By the way, a 9.5 for ChaotixRocker!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

9.99/10, I liked your old pair a little more...a little.


----------



## oreo (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10
I love the moonlight background.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

9.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

10.0/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

100%


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

110%


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

(60*2)%


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

0/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

1548962785123.52/0.538


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 10, 2015)

12/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

11/8


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

150/1


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

7/10 Clowns are spook, yo.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> 10/10



8/10!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

4/10, Good game but boring scene.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

That....

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> 4/10, Good game but boring scene.



I could not find any better gifs xD and same as before spCrossing :3 (it was was a 9 right?)


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

8/10

peachy~!


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 11, 2015)

idk whats happening there but i love it 20/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> 8/10
> 
> peachy~!



Indeed! Have you seen my previous use title or something? It was ~♡Peachy!♡~ lol

6/10


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 11, 2015)

It is gr8 m8 8/8


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

.../?


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 Because it made me laugh!! XD


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

9/10 bc egg


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 12, 2015)

7/10 it's funny, yet it also disturbs me c':


----------



## Android (Apr 12, 2015)

That's a good comic. Unfortunately, the image seems disproportionate, and it is bugging me. 3/10 for effort


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

6/10. It's dull but nice.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> 6/10. It's dull but nice.



7/10!


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

It's an alright gif, but could have had some photo editing

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's an alright gif, but could have had some photo editing
> 
> 6/10



7/10! Updated my siggy, is it too big?


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think it's too big- its just you could have exploded all the frames, edited them to a nicer format, such as putting 'WHY' or something once he threw Mario, and then reforming the gif

3.141/10
pi/10
because pies are amazing


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

5/10
Kinda generic tbh 8(


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

So funnyyyy 10/10


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

_why do you have a tapeworm on your signature?_


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I don't think it's too big- its just you could have exploded all the frames, edited them to a nicer format, such as putting 'WHY' or something once he threw Mario, and then reforming the gif
> 
> 3.141/10
> pi/10
> because pies are amazing



Blah blah your siggy also is not the best...


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

wait someone posted whilst i was posting- same rating as I gave before


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _why do you have a tapeworm on your signature?_



I don't...


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Blah blah your siggy also is not the best...



jeez i was just giving you some advice. no need to be rude


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

8/10, just like my irl waifu!!



MayorEvvie said:


> _why do you have a tapeworm on your signature?_


The real question is, _Why not?_


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 12, 2015)

11/10 It creeps me out.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Wut 10/10 xD


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

9.9.9.9.9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Clowns are good
10/10


----------



## Skep (Apr 12, 2015)

eh 6/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

2/10
I don't really know...​


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10
(That pixel animation looks incredible)
We always save the day!


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

its just some licences

4/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

You're forgetting about the pretty picture though. :O

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 for the pretty pic!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

I just checked out the links.... 20/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Wut it's whacky... I LIKE IT 100/10


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

7/isaacnewton


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10

Oh Japan.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 for pretty pic again!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh sunshine....You were glitchy.

10/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 bc spoilers are live


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 oMG IM IN YOUR SIG :O


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 because who doesn't love Stitch


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10
Because who doesn't love purple.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Lolol 10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 too funny


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10
idk what anime it is but it looks cool


----------



## Peony (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10
because it contrasts really well with your avatar and it's pretty funny


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 bc pizza


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

1000000/10 because Steven.


----------



## Peony (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 because cats though omg


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Is that background from the Title Screen of Minish Cap?

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

YES

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2015)

9/10, real cute gif.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10

Idk if its supposed to be pervy but i like it


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 what is it??

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops ninja'd xD


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 cute as f


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks!
10/10 what show?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

honeyaura said:


> Thanks!
> 10/10 what show?



20/10

Its steven Universe.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

One of the best shows on TV

10/10

I dunno why but the 2nd gif in that spoiler reminds me of the finale to the first season of Sailor Moon for some reason.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Apr 12, 2015)

4/10, it's interesting


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## zelorm (Apr 13, 2015)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10
M800


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 13, 2015)

11/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10 lol wut


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

9/10!

Lol ashamed of my siggy atm xD


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 13, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

8/10 (Have you seen those savory donut recipies?? yeee.) 

btw, click on the speech bubble in my my sig for added fun


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 13, 2015)

2/10!​


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

:C

6/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 13, 2015)

I disagree 10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

50/10 yas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

sailoreamon is my beautiful tropical fish

10/10


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10 cute!!!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10 because Stitches


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10 cute


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

6/10, i updated my siggy once again! What do you all think?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

10/10
Gay ppl can only be fabulous u know <3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

8/10

Stay fabuloso.


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

5/10
fabs


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Fabs than me.

10/10


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

still 10/10 #prettypic


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

10/10  c:


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

8/10
beautiful and pink!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 14, 2015)

8/10 so cute <3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Cyanide and Happiness, awesome.
10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 14, 2015)

aw 10/10 i love the picture! (that im assuming you did right?)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep, I drew the picture.

10/10


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kassie (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

10/20/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

100/5


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

I love your quotes/words in your signature!

I'll give it a 7/10​


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

pkachu said:


> I love your quotes/words in your signature!
> 
> I'll give it a 7/10​



6/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10
not a big fan of peach oops


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10
not sure if i find it funny


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

*12/10
Very fab.*


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

3/10 bc that soot spirit pixel is kinda cute


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

computertrash said:


> 3/10 bc that soot spirit pixel is kinda cute



2/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

*Even better the second time, 15/10
*


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10! it would be cute if u added more


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> 7/10! it would be cute if u added more



8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10 interesting


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10

I seriously need to play Wind Waker HD again.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

2/10
Those spoilers


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

8/10 digging the art, Yoshi is the way to go in Mario kart. I have yet to play 8.

- - - Post Merge - - -

0/10 P.D.A.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

0/10
What even, why


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> 8/10 digging the art, Yoshi is the way to go in Mario kart. I have yet to play 8.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 0/10 P.D.A.



You seriously need play Mario Kart 8, it's a fantastic game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> 2/10
> Those spoilers



I haaadd tooo, it was too biiigg urrrghhh

4/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

You obviously don't know kawaii when you see it 
0/10 still PDA


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 15, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> You seriously need play Mario Kart 8, it's a fantastic game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I play it too, except Wario is best character for me.

8.5/10, nice picture of your villagers.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because ninja


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

0/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

6/10 IT BOTHERS ME SO MUCH THAT IT ISNT CENTERED


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> 6/10 IT BOTHERS ME SO MUCH THAT IT ISNT CENTERED



Centered is straight, I'm gay.
10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 15, 2015)

Nebu said:


> 7/10



8/10 I don't know what that is, but it looks awesome.



Skyhook said:


> Banned because ninja



Wrong thread.

5/10, needs something more to fill in the space that is your signature. But I'm not elaborating.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because 8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Urgh so kawaii desu ne

100/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10 because I loved that movie, but it looks weird how it restarts right before she's about to grab his feet lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

hahaha true^

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10 C:


----------



## doveling (Apr 16, 2015)

9/10!!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 16, 2015)

cute! 10/10


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## doveling (Apr 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Peebers (Apr 16, 2015)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2015)

5/10

the use of typical Japanese words always kill me o.o


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

100000000000000000000000000/10 i love it so much you dont even know


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Apr 16, 2015)

over 9000/10 :U


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)

5/10 not sure what it is


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10 because I'm a Christian as well


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10

(Yay! Fellow Christians )


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> 10/10
> 
> (Yay! Fellow Christians )



Tam tam taaaam still 9/10 tam tam taaaaam


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10 bc Peach is fabu


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kassie (Apr 17, 2015)

8/10 :>


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

skeletique said:


> 8/10 :>



10/10


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

gr8, i r8 it 8/8, m8


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice, 10/10


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

I would have to say 8, 8ecause the num8er 8 is just gr8.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10 the pretty pic y'know


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10

I always love your sigs/find them interesting.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

i wish i can rate higher than 10/10 ;; that dog is so precious just look at its dumb face om g


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

XD 
I was just looking at your signature a few minutes ago, and it didn't even register in my brain that you changed it, until right now...

10/10
 +5 for that quote down at the bottom.
So, 15/10


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

I would choose 7/10 if I wouldn't be totally in love with the quote, which I often use myself... so 10/10. uwu (Sorry, not a dog person;; I guess that makes me biased against them.... so sorry!)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

11/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



mystearicaengland said:


> I would choose 7/10 if I wouldn't be totally in love with the quote, which I often use myself... so 10/10. uwu (Sorry, not a dog person;; I guess that makes me biased against them.... so sorry!)



XD It's fine.
Though, I changed the quote, since then, I know which one you were talking about.
I change quotes often.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2015)

7/10

I laughed.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 18, 2015)

5/10

You need to add more! <3
Like "David Bowie is fab", you know. the usie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 18, 2015)

3 out of



Spoiler



3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10
I appreciate the simplicity.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

omf 10/10


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Simple (Apr 21, 2015)

10/10 of course~!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

10/10 for sure! always has gorgeous sigs!!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 21, 2015)

9/10
Good but I prefer some color contrast


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

whenever i put up a new sig i always post here to test the waters lol
9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 22, 2015)

10/10 *^*


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 22, 2015)

60/10
very fabulous!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

2/10
ur not japanese xDD


----------



## milkyi (Apr 22, 2015)

7/10 :I


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

Whythelongface/10
(6/10)


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

10/10 I was totally #cut4Lucas when he wasn't in sm4sh


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

10/10 No doubt


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

digidong/10 B)

I miss the old Digimon, yo


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10
and an extra 10 for the art under the spoiler uwu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Seasick (Apr 24, 2015)

8/10
p darn cute and simple


----------



## biibii (Apr 24, 2015)

7/10 bc redundant


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10 
because garnet is my birthstone, and I admire the effort of the pixel art ~


----------



## biibii (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10 bc pixels are life


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 24, 2015)

uHH 7/10?????


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Seasick (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10 
lilo & stitch is gr8


----------



## biibii (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Avaneeh (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## biibii (Apr 25, 2015)

cute so 8/10


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 25, 2015)

6/10 I'm so sick of seeing that show all over tumblr lol

but the animated bunnies are cute + nice quote


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

5/10 

It seems like everyone on this site has a similar sig.


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 25, 2015)

2/10 i hate pokemon and i don't know what that ring is supposed to be, it's kind of ugly


----------



## pokedud14 (Apr 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 26, 2015)

0/10 no sig


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10 that quote


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10 because Stitch


----------



## biibii (Apr 26, 2015)

6/10
Its cute but it blends with the background a bit.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 26, 2015)

50/10 <3


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

9/10 bc Ruby and carnations.


----------



## biibii (Apr 26, 2015)

3/10 bc I like flashy stuff and nr simplicity


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> 3/10 bc I like flashy stuff and nr simplicity



8/10 bc I like flashy stuff and ribbons. *Ribbons*.


----------



## Seasick (Apr 26, 2015)

20/10 because i love simple/minimal stuff


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10
Vocaloid! (I think...)


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 26, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

9/10

lol whoever is going to rate me. go easy please.


----------



## Greninja (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

2/10.​


----------



## Greninja (Apr 26, 2015)

-1/10


----------



## puni (Apr 26, 2015)

9.999/10?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 26, 2015)

7.8/10 Too much water


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2015)

6/10

Sweet Mewtwo quote, but the images are a little random in size.


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10

niceeee


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 26, 2015)

9/10 i like the things under the spoiler tab


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyway! 10/10 to whoever is above me. Currently, as I saw it, it was spCrossing.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 27, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mao (Apr 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 27, 2015)

11/10

edit: ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

10/0/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 You have the gift of having good gifs.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## himeki (Apr 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Seasick (Apr 27, 2015)

6/10
its cute but the siggy is a lot like everyone elses town siggys on tbt



sailoreamon said:


> 10/10
> Vocaloid! (I think...)



Yep! Vocaloid Kagamine Len/Rin


----------



## Android (Apr 27, 2015)

it good yes/yes


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

6/10
There's not really much in it.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Apr 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 ahof course!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 laugh every time :')


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 Stitch is adorable ;u;


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Seasick (Apr 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 28, 2015)

6/10 looks nice but would look better w/o the black outline imo


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10 for simplicity


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10 solid


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10 I loved Lilo and Stitch!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 29, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10 bc ur tumblr is cute


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

0/10
bc u never used th sig I made u
#rood


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10
I'M NOT EVEN SURE WHO THAT IS, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A DIGIMON SO I THINK IT IS A DIGIMON. D:
That face is amazing dough.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## radical6 (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10 cuz magi and morgianna my waifu


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

7/10....well then



Lolipup said:


> 10/10
> I'M NOT EVEN SURE WHO THAT IS, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A DIGIMON SO I THINK IT IS A DIGIMON. D:
> That face is amazing dough.



Yep it's a digimon (zamielmon)
he's an a55hole


----------



## Holla (May 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 3, 2015)

7/10
Not very original (everyone seems to have a similar sig on this site)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

10/10 so cute <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

12/8


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

5/3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

6/0.5


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Oh hot damn, this is my jam.

12k/0


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

58165168961653510321686132/0.001


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

INfinity / -3‰


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Infinityx3/-0.00000%


----------



## doggaroo (May 4, 2015)

6/10 i don't really like plain gifs as signatures and you're font is hard to read, but I do like the colors


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

10/10 Because Pokemanz


----------



## Moonlight- (May 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Peebers (May 5, 2015)

4/10 

moRE COLOR IN IT


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

8/10​


----------



## pokedude729 (May 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

6/10 too much to rate, oh wow! <3


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

2/10​


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

6/10 because still a whole lot </3


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 5, 2015)

8/10~ Only because I want to eat it... >.<


----------



## Selene (May 5, 2015)

9/10
Sparkly~


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

9/10 extremely beautiful art​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

10/10​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

10/10..


----------



## zelorm (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

7/10 jews


----------



## Selene (May 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

9/10
Only because I'm not in it


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

8/10 Minimal, but informative. Plus I like the drawing.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 7, 2015)

9/10

Cute and really nice arrangement! Only problem with me is the smaller text.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

7/10
but I really like the idea of saying when you last updated!


----------



## Selene (May 7, 2015)

9/10
Simple, but cute.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

9/10

really pretty


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

8/10

I like uhh... I forgot her name but..
I like Wind Waker.


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

0/10
not fond of spoilers in signatures ;w;;​


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

9/10



Jellonoes said:


> 8/10
> 
> I like uhh... I forgot her name but..
> I like Wind Waker.



her name is Medli ^_^


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

ah thank you

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

sort of calming 10/10


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

10/10 LOVE stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

10/10 so pretty


----------



## pokedude729 (May 7, 2015)

10/10
I loved that movie.


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 7, 2015)

^ No signature :c


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

9/10 a bit hard o read


----------



## pokedude729 (May 7, 2015)

I know, for some rwason, the app doesn't put in your sig. 
(Just rate the Sig above me)


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

OK

10/10
That stitch one..is..adorable...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

9/10

hello again


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

10/10

Heyhey! ^-^


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## maounkhan (May 7, 2015)

11/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

10/10
MOVE ***** GET OUT THE WAY *****


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Andi (May 8, 2015)

9/10 love the pictures!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2015)

8/10 that spoiler o:


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

10/10 mischievously adorable~ <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

10/10 thnx and I want to just say one thing about your sig is that quote is a tiny bit hard to read


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I give 10 out 10 stiches


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

6/10

..


----------



## pokedude729 (May 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

13/10


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

9/10
I'm still not in it lolol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

10/10
Even though, you're mistaken


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

aah
10/10
I just noticed it


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

10/10

I don't think I'd have room to add anyone else into it xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

666/10

HAIL SATAN THE GIF QUEEN


----------



## pokedude729 (May 10, 2015)

6/10
too creepy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

1/0


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

-0/10

because you made me loose the game >:C 

nah I kid 7/10


----------



## oswaldies (May 10, 2015)

0/100​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

5/10 not a big fan of Ariana.


----------



## oswaldies (May 10, 2015)

1000000000000000000000000000000000/10​


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

8/10

is nice art m80


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

d'anks

10/10


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

7/10 Never watched Steven Universe.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 10, 2015)

4/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 10, 2015)

10/10 for Madoka


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2015)

10/10 hetaliaa


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

so cute! 10/10


----------



## cheezyfries (May 10, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## shannenenen (May 10, 2015)

10/10- it's flipping adorable!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

still a 10/10 stitch always get's a 10/10 cause he is a cutie


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

0/10 that thing horrifies me beyond comprehension


----------



## Miner6262 (May 10, 2015)

99/100


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

0/10 the image links are broken




Cocovampire said:


> 0/10 that thing horrifies me beyond comprehension


I admit I f!cking laughed at this


----------



## pokedude729 (May 11, 2015)

10/10 Hoopa Hype


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

10/10

Still trying to figure out how to access your signature. Full points for this difficult puzzle.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

10/10 I honestly have no idea who those characters are but they are cute looking and the signature is very lovely looking​


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 13, 2015)

10/10 so damn adorable <3


----------



## uriri (May 13, 2015)

1/1


----------



## biibii (May 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## uriri (May 13, 2015)

1/1

Steven Universe! YASSSS


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2015)

10/10 for being in love.


----------



## spCrossing (May 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cheezyfries (May 13, 2015)

10/10!
if possible, could you let me know which signature you're reviewing? mine are on rotate lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2015)

10/10

Neat idea.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 13, 2015)

still a 10/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 13, 2015)

10/10

Joltik's adorable.


----------



## Andi (May 13, 2015)

9/10 So cute!


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 13, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## Mango (May 13, 2015)

7/10

@andi i think your sig is too big


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 14, 2015)

10/10

Is Xros Wars/Fusion a good show? I have yet to watch it.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 15, 2015)

7/10
(Dear Designers of the app,
 please make it so that one can have their sig show up in the quick reply. It is very annoying to have to go advanced every time.)


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

6/10



spCrossing said:


> 10/10
> 
> Is Xros Wars/Fusion a good show? I have yet to watch it.



yeah it's pretty good the first season is okay but he death/dark general arc is where it really picks up, also if you watch it I recommend the subbed version, I mean the dub is okay but I'm going to say the subbed is much better, but that is just my opinion


----------



## uriri (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

100/10
thomas is great


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

0/10
Thor? more like Bore!!

Nah I can't lie, Chris Hem's a nice guy, 8/10 bruh.


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2015)

0/10
eww steven universe


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

4/10 is not fun to read.



MayorEvvie said:


> 0/10
> eww steven universe


?\_(ツ)_/? u pixel my Steven Universe OC and u say the show is ew, get rekt m8


----------



## biibii (May 15, 2015)

6/10

gif quality is weird??


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Soda Fox (May 15, 2015)

8/10 Very cute, suits the site, not too over bearing.  I like it. ^^  Also, feel free to add me.  I'll add you.


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

10/10 I really dig the picture ~
And sure haha, I'll go ahead and add you


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

9/10 I don't know the show, but it seems neat. And the gif never ceases to freak me out, haha


----------



## pokedude729 (May 15, 2015)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

And here's the sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or not


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

:U I give you points for trying


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

8/10

savage signature


----------



## doveling (May 16, 2015)

6/10
im slightly sick of that saying


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

8/10

no hammer = disappointed


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

I didn't know what an anime list was 'til I clicked it, haha.

10/10, very nice picture ~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

6/10 a bit on the plain side but still cute


also If ya'll thought my signature was creepy before feast your eyes on my new one​


----------



## doveling (May 16, 2015)

9/10
creepy as frick


----------



## kelpy (May 16, 2015)

10/10
not a fan of avengers, but still looks cool.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 16, 2015)

9/10

Cute


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

10/10, the other half I've been seeing in my dreams, this is fine.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 16, 2015)

9/10 I like signatures with .gif in them.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

8/10
Ape Escape is a good game series B)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

10/10 I still need to watch that... (bad person)


----------



## Artinus (May 16, 2015)

9/10 I like the left one more


----------



## Seasick (May 16, 2015)

9/10 its so cute omg

i just dont like how the cherries bob so quickly


----------



## Liseli (May 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## doveling (May 16, 2015)

6/10~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## cheezyfries (May 16, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## JellyDitto (May 16, 2015)

0/-2000


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

/sad face/

8/10


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

1/-2000


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

0/10 You don't even have one!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

10/10



RawrItzChamp said:


> 1/-2000



wow rude I'm going to steal your lunch money and shove you in a locker >:V


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2015)

LOL

9/10


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

10/10

yes, i have none ><


----------



## piichinu (May 20, 2015)

10/10 it still looks nice


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

10/10 because vriska is rad as hell.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

10/10 because you're rad as hell.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 21, 2015)

5/10 the gif is kinda creepy, and what's with all the random quotes?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

10\10


----------



## piichinu (May 21, 2015)

6/10, I like the gif a lot but there's too much text for me and im not a fan of the gradient ;-;


----------



## milkyi (May 21, 2015)

10/10 for hair flips


----------



## Andi (May 21, 2015)

10/10

I love that video~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

10\10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

10/10 mmmyes I love me some creepy shiz


----------



## frosting (May 21, 2015)

7/10 but only bc i don't know what it is/where it's from ;~;

made a new sig! the one on the right.


----------



## Mao (May 21, 2015)

10/10 so cute ;-;


----------



## spCrossing (May 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Camburn (May 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 21, 2015)

Paradox/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2015)

Finally figured out how to see your signature. Pretty cool. 9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

10/10 still ****ing cute


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Liseli (May 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (May 21, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (May 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## oswaldies (May 22, 2015)

10/10
only because of the gfx


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2015)

9/10 because frightening, yet intriguing.


----------



## oswaldies (May 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

10/10 princess monster truck is such a cute cat


----------



## spCrossing (May 22, 2015)

10/10

Is Fusion any good?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

10/10



spCrossing said:


> 10/10
> 
> Is Fusion any good?


I think it is, first season is okay but it picks up during the death generals arc. I would recommend the subbed version though which can be watched on crunchyroll


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 23, 2015)

0/10


i hate clowns so much, sorry :'c


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

8/10, don't play much LoZ but it looks nice!


----------



## biibii (May 23, 2015)

10/10 bc pink omf


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

10/10 
~always~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

10/10 it's creepy and I like c:


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

10/10 is it weird that i think its kinda funny idk


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 23, 2015)

10/10

True and hilarious.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

I put this sticker to let you guys know, a 10/10 would bang.

Fantastic.


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

9/10, anything with cherry blossoms and pink deserves my respect... not as cute as mine IMO though...lol


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

*404 signature not found*




kikiiii said:


> 10/10 is it weird that i think its kinda funny idk


nope :U​


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

creative 8/10


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

Idk I'm on mobile so... idk what happened with signature just go to profile I guess


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

oh yeah on mobile you have to go to advance in order to set your signature I don't get why TBH it should be on my default but it's not :I 

anywho now that I see it I give it a 10/10 it's really cute and I  adore the color pink <3
and you have really cute villagers<3
((man I really need to start working on my new town in ACNL "Abyss" :'3))​


----------



## pokedude729 (May 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nele (May 24, 2015)

0/10,
No signature D:


----------



## Susan (May 24, 2015)

8/10 It's cute!


----------



## kikiiii (May 24, 2015)

0/10 bc no sig sorry b ; o ;


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

9/10, because true


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 24, 2015)

spooks/10 (8/10)


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

idk, where the picture is there's just a small box, won't let me see it >.<


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

I don't think you have one so 0/10


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

5/10  Mostly because I don't really get it, but I'm going to assume the hashtag is a username of some sort? or maybe a reference I don't recognise xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> 10/10





:3 Yay! Thanks to Pengutango, I should add!


----------



## duckvely (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

8/10 it's mesmerising!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

10/10 3spoops5me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

XD 

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 26, 2015)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

And here's the sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or not (This is the one thing about the app that I hate, that you have to go into Advanced t include your sig. If you just hit quic reply, it doesn't show)


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

Yeah I hate that about the mobile site too, you'd think the show signature option would automatically be on by default


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

6/10
my sig is gross rn


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 26, 2015)

6/10  acceptable.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 26, 2015)

7/10 idk what to say about it really


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Hey, at least it's original. 

6/10


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

7/10 I like it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 26, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Hey, at least it's original.
> 
> 6/10



Haha wow I wasn't insulting I was just saying I didn't understand it XD

9/10 it's cute


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Haha wow I wasn't insulting I was just saying I didn't understand it XD



I know you weren't insulting it. It's from a series on Youtube called MPGIS. Trust me, you're not the first person to not understand why I have a bunch of dolls in my signature and avatar xD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

10/10 because I love mpgis


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

10/10 because his expression is just really cool (Also, are you God? Because it's seriously so rare for me to find someone who likes MPGIS)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 26, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> I know you weren't insulting it. It's from a series on Youtube called MPGIS. Trust me, you're not the first person to not understand why I have a bunch of dolls in my signature and avatar xD



Cool, I might check it out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

7.5/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

10/10 for General Awesomeness & Russia.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 26, 2015)

7.4/10


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

10/10 (Lilo and Stitch is my favourite Disney movie)


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> I don't think you have one so 0/10



I do it's just that I'm on mobile and I'm too lazy to click the little show sig button
check my profile


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

10/10 for all of them!


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

Love it.
8-10.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

^-^ 
10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

10spooky10me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

20/10 to the valcarona one! 

Well, **** xD
10/10!


----------



## pokedude729 (May 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

6/10

a little less scary


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (May 31, 2015)

4/10


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Rosie :) (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## g u m m i (May 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10 because Ariel and cats.


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Snickersnee (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10 
Purty.


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 1, 2015)

7/10 - Clean and simple.


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

100/10 because cuteness


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10 because that quotes makes me lol, and because Brittnay is fave character in MPGIS


----------



## milkyi (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10 it was very deep


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10

Really cute and informative.


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

9/10

It's cool.


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 1, 2015)

*.....*

9/10. Its funny :3


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 1, 2015)

0/10 because you don't have a sig?

edit: sorry i see it now, 7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

6/10, is ok


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 1, 2015)

6/10 ⊂((・x・))⊃


----------



## inkling (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 2, 2015)

4/10
boring textttt


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10 omg that's like the best signature


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10

Very entertaining to read. XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10 cuteness overload


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10 bc it looks cute


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10

On a side note lol the only thing bad about rotating signatures is that you have no idea which one is being rated kek


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10 c:


----------



## boujee (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10
Cute


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10 omg


----------



## biibii (Jun 2, 2015)

10000000 noots out of 10000 noots


----------



## duckvely (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10 haha


----------



## Beardo (Jun 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

oh my lord/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10 just like your username it certainly has a lot of good...Koalatees!​


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> 10/10 just like your username it certainly has a lot of good...Koalatees!​



heh heh heh 
10/10 
thaanks btw c:


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10 cars exploded


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10 mercenary


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 3, 2015)

7/10
interesting thought.
-
first test of the new one.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10 quite lovely if I do say so myself​


----------



## duckvely (Jun 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 3, 2015)

9/10
I appreciate the layout


----------



## duckvely (Jun 3, 2015)

7/10 cute little pixels c:


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

19/20


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10 they're all neat but I love the metagros one the most <3


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 4, 2015)

11/10 XD XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## TikiBones (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh wow, I just lost the game. >_<

10/10


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

5/10
It's quite basic.

(my signature rotates between two n.n)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kitanii (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10 , nice and simple and clean!


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

Very nice and clean
9/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

1/10
Quite bland


----------



## kitanii (Jun 4, 2015)

7/10 very cute c:


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Jun 4, 2015)

4/10


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

0/10
Double negatives mean that you are still trying.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10 // soo kawaii ~


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10

Truly amazing


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10 c:


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Jun 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

11/10 ily


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

9/10 I was going to rate higher but you made me loose the game >:C


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## TikiBones (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10, it's cute ^_^


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10 HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

10/10 omg xiuminnnn


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

7/10 plain & simple, I like it


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

10/10 so beautiful


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 5, 2015)

8/10

You lost 2 points for making me lose the game. :/


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

10/10 ITS SO BEAUTIFUL IM CRYGGNGNIGNG


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Andi (Jun 5, 2015)

9/10 super cool


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

How you say...10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

Why do you say 'how you say' before words you clearly know how to say?! 


By the way.. 10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

1111/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## TikiBones (Jun 9, 2015)

7/10 ^_^


----------



## duckvely (Jun 9, 2015)

6/10
poor froggy


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 9, 2015)

7/10...?
I have no idea who that guy is...


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## doveling (Jun 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 10, 2015)

8/10 Nice.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

10/10 still


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Still 10/10


holy fack you changed your username O_O


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 10, 2015)

9/10 Funny :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

10/10 so adorable c:


----------



## Mints (Jun 11, 2015)

10/10

i like the things in the spoiler tab c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

10/10 mother F**cking adorable


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 11, 2015)

5/10 it still creeps me the f out.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 11, 2015)

5/10.


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## inkling (Jun 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

*whisper* 10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

10.5 / 10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 12, 2015)

interesting. 7/10
*looks in middle*
...people still care about the game?  point reduction
5/10


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 12, 2015)

10\10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 13, 2015)

6/10, is ok


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

11/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

6/10 cause eyebrows


----------



## duckvely (Jun 13, 2015)

he's more than that
*cough* love me right *cough*
6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I luv u rite 

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> he's more than that
> *cough* love me right *cough*
> 6/10



*cough* no idea what that is but okay *cough*

9/10 for idfldnsndt cause I like losing things ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## duckvely (Jun 13, 2015)

6/10
he's part of EXO (a kpop group) and their song Love Me Right recently got released


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 13, 2015)

5/10 that gif quality is so low ;_;


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 13, 2015)

10/10 fabulous dance skillz


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 13, 2015)

7/10 What is that from? It looks like Digemon meets Evangelion.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> 7/10 What is that from? It looks like Digemon meets Evangelion.



it is digimon (xros wars) 
Anyhoo 10/10 so cute and funny


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 14, 2015)

10/10 mouth dong ヽ( ͝? ͜ʖ͡?)ﾉ


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

5/10 cause i don't like t lose


----------



## axo (Jun 14, 2015)

7.77/7.77 (Town of Salem is my favorite thing and uh your town is named salem :3)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

2/10


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 14, 2015)

8/10

Cute


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

7/10 no clue who they  are  but they're cute.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

6.5/10 the guy with the B shirt is kind of cute


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

6/10
pretty sure you mean Sehun


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 14, 2015)

100/10
EXO IS AMAZING
Chanyeol is my bias <3


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

10/10 because I'm watching that too <3
And yess EXO


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 18, 2015)

10/10
I lost the game.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

8/10 i love moe


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ignore this post 
(I double posted)


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

10/10

I like how each sig shows another part of a story.

Something I think would be cool for your next one is tge Dio Meme
"You thought it was Zanielmon, but It's Me, Dio"


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 18, 2015)

5-10
Mine's apparently too big. It was fine a few weeks ago.. I should probably change it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

20/10 omfg


----------



## Liseli (Jun 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Javocado (Jun 18, 2015)

8/10 v pretty!!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

neat editing skills................................7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10 'cause i dont understand the ref, but the stuff in the spoiler is cool


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10 i agree wit da wifi rating shiz


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 19, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

100/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 20, 2015)

9/10 <3


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 20, 2015)

gorgeous! 10/10 for sure <;


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 20, 2015)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I forgot to hit Advanced to show mine.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

11/10. Could not be any better...


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

5/10

I have no sig.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 20, 2015)

Amazing.  10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

4/10

I dont have a sig


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10 original


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10 lmao


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

11/10

I love Deadpool,


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10 simple but cute.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10 looks pretty cool to me


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10 because of Jeremiah.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

will 5ever be a 10/10 to me, TFW I never finished that anime and I have no idea where I left off c':


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

really cute yet simple 10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10 Its too funny!!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10 cutee


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10 ^.^


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

5.6/10
oh. umm i dont really know who that is but at least it looks neat so 7/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10

I don't know who that is, but it's a gif, and I love gifs.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10

So cute!~


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10

Cute


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10~


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 21, 2015)

8.5726/10


----------



## Silvermist (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

cute refs, 7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

0/10
No sig


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10 ur p funny


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

0/10 you don't have one?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10 a little blurry


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10 colorful :U


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2015)

6/10 \o/


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> 6/10 \o/



Wat/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 omg cute


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't use chrome so 7/10, too bad for you though


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

5/10 

argh my eyes r ded


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 Funny asf.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Crazy (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 tbh


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 !


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

ziukuert12/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10...?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 such an amazing signature of the invisible man


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10

animus


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10 for random Korean boy


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 xiumin is luv


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10

and yay someone knows who he is 
Xiumin is my life


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10, in the middle


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Terrifying. 8/8


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Terrifying. 8/8


excuse me u have no right to judge ure just an apple thats gold. but thx
--
i LOVE this,, i give it a 10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

9/10 squid

- - - Post Merge - - -

ekk i was too slow lmao 

but 9/10 tho


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10

also just now I just realized your icon is Dia but this isn't about icons though 
just wanted to say that lol


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 
imaginary signatures are the best signatures LOL.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 
<3 So awesome!~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 love it so much heheh esp the colors


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Go to the 2nd to last post on page 1158 to see mine. (I hate the mobile site))


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Opal (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 23, 2015)

4-10.
Not to be rude, but I don't like the drawing. I almost didn't recognize what it was. But I like the quote.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 EXO ^^


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

(3rd to last post on 1160) has sig.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 aww so cute


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 digimon is love digimon is life :B


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

2/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Uhmm 0/10...?


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

I had one..... Where'd it go xD 10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

0/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

That one above ya is creepy IMO.

9/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Kenshingumi said:


> That one above ya is creepy IMO.
> 
> 9/10



which one omg
my sig is on rotate so I can't tell

Anyway 9/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

0/10 no sig...... But I can't really say that can i?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10 cuz wynaut?


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

11\10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10 when it's anything but Skrillex


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10~


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 25, 2015)

The drawing is cute :3
8/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10
That drawing is amazing!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

10 that scene in soul eater is one of my faves in the anime


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

Esphas said:


> 10 that scene in soul eater is one of my faves in the anime



9/10
thx but its on shuffle so idk what sig ur lookin at xD


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 25, 2015)

O.O (No comment)


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

8 of 10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10~


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

0/10 it gives me the creeps tbh.....


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

0/10 you dont have one?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> 0/10 it gives me the creeps tbh.....



how does it give you the creeps??? 
Anyway 9/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10 hahaha XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## kitanii (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 omg my bebs


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

10/10 cuteee


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

10/10 funny face! lol


----------



## mintellect (Jun 26, 2015)

8/10 for a bear hopping across the screen


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 26, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## creardon19 (Jun 26, 2015)

8/10 because of the cool letters


----------



## Ami (Jun 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 28, 2015)

0/10 i'm not opening any spoilers!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

0/10 10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

5/10 for now because too lazy to open up WordPad and see what it spells


----------



## Ami (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10! me gusta


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

*-Skip me-
*
4/10 I am disappoint


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 28, 2015)

3/10 (for R-Cookies since you wanted to be skipped)


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## inkling (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

7/10, ah leiked teh oldr 1 bettar!


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

7/10 you made me waste my time


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2015)

0100100100100000011001110110100101110110011001010010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001101101001011001110110111001100001011101000111010101110010011001010010000001100001001000000011000100110000001011110011000100110000


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

0/10 o .o


----------



## inkling (Jun 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Taj (Jun 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## inkling (Jun 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## creamyy (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

5/10 o. o


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10 XD

*ninja'd by Elin haha


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

what signature? XD


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

0/10 ._.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10 One Piece <3


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 I LOVE it


----------



## duckvely (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 punchy is da man


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 because it is the most gorgeous thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 very excellent.  Love the colors and the villagers in it.  Very classy.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 bc _*MAHOU SHOUJO*_


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 1, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10.  Black Star is awesome.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 2, 2015)

2/10, primarily because I haven't lost the game in months. D: (I like it though!!)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 2, 2015)

8/10 ur welcom anytime


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

ZERO


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 2, 2015)

10/10, it looks pretty


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 2, 2015)

1000/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Fenen (Jul 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

9/10 

kinda big but it's really pretty


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 3, 2015)

6.5/10

sweet, simple, and to the point


----------



## Rasha (Jul 3, 2015)

0/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

10/10, so pretty!


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 4, 2015)

6/10

apologizing in advance for my lame minimal sig ive been too lazy to update my dreamies on my other one so


----------



## Leslie Violet (Jul 4, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Dead Master (Jul 4, 2015)

0/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

10000/10 best sig everrr


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 4, 2015)

yaaasss 10/10 i like it idk


----------



## Ami (Jul 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Akimari (Jul 5, 2015)

5/10 don't watch the show but I do get the reference.

Oh wait you have one under the spoiler. 10/10 for the one under the spoiler then.


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

7.5/10 

i love that layout


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10 you have _excellent _taste in villagers

oh never mind me, I don't have a signature~


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 6, 2015)

6/10 bc same


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10 that background is too good


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10

b-but wait, don't you tech have a signature?, just one with just words :U


----------



## Clavis (Jul 6, 2015)

9/10, awesome art !


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2015)

7/10

i like it's simple look


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mario. (Jul 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## FrozenLover (Jul 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 7, 2015)

9/10! i like foxes


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

10/10 looks rly cool hahah


----------



## milkyi (Jul 7, 2015)

8/10 its simple


----------



## michabby (Jul 7, 2015)

10/10 colors are so fine


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kitanii (Jul 7, 2015)

8/10
really like the soft colours c:


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

10/10 such a pretty signature c:


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

8.5/10, love the atmosphere of it .


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 i luv me sum madoka


----------



## Espurr (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10 'cuz hearts 'n' bows 'n' pots 'n'...  small letters...


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 8, 2015)

5/10 nice, but no espurr


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

6/10 only because Zac is one of my mains xD.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

5/10 a little hard to make out D:


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10, really pretty!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 8, 2015)

5/10 It's hard to read the letters, they blend in too much.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10 Soul Eater is pretty cool


----------



## michabby (Jul 8, 2015)

99/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mao (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 xiumin hello


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Clavis said:


> 6/10 only because Zac is one of my mains xD.


Oh hey another zac main


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

l24NDY said:


> 7/10


Cause you got skipped i'm going to do it xD 6.5/10



Mekan1 said:


> Oh hey another zac main


Yup I can't even jungle but I love his design and his skills


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 for the amazing drawing! >o<


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10!

I love how neat and color-coded it is!

(Ik my signature isn't much as of now but I wanted to participate haha ^^)


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

AnEndlessOcean said:


> 10/10!
> 
> I love how neat and color-coded it is!
> 
> (Ik my signature isn't much as of now but I wanted to participate haha ^^)



Thank you!

I'd rate yours 9/10. It would be 10/10 if it had a picture imo, but I like how it looks now.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10! The two color schemes of the signatures work well together.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

11/10 because it's really well done


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

5/10 a little hard to make out


----------



## Ami (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

Well then. 10-10.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10 bc rin is luvvvv


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

Sword/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

10/10 lovin dat espurr pix  heh cool dreamies btw


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## boujee (Jul 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 12, 2015)

10/10
Beautiful.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

9/10; Cute!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much sums it up.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

10/10 bc dreamies r cool also nice espurrrr


----------



## Ariel. (Jul 13, 2015)

8/10 cause I don't wanna fight ;_;


----------



## Hikari (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10 I like the sprites in the bottom right.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10 it's pretty dang nice. The art is super well done


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2015)

4/10


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

3/10 heheh love your sprites tho


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 14, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 14, 2015)

4/10 It's unoriginal


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 15, 2015)

6/10

(The art is super nice!!! <3 I just don't like the text that's used and there's no bg ; v; )


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10 .v.​


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

7/10!
it's really cute, i wish it had some cute art off to the side as well. owo


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 15, 2015)

11/11


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10 BECAUSE CUTE


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

9/10 because


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

11/10


----------



## boujee (Jul 15, 2015)

satanic kit
666/666


----------



## tassberri (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10

SO COOL I LOVE


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10 very cute art tho!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 
Hex girl Nebu wants  to fight @w@


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10
I like your quote ^.^


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Fenen (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10
Because it's kyubey <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 Pretty!


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10! Cool


----------



## Cinn_mon (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10! yyyeeeessss kyubey


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 flying cat angels FTW


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10! Wuv it. ^^


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 Really REALLY good.

(I know mine isn't interesting but.. whatever..)


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

5/10

heeeey giving credit is always at least a 5 pointer
<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10, definitely love the layout!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10 I like it!


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10

Love the rainbow!


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 really cute!


----------



## Aly (Jul 16, 2015)

How did you make that signature? It's really cute.


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

Aly said:


> How did you make that signature? It's really cute.



Simple made it for me!
Her order shop is here
(If you order from her let her know I sent you!)


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 Cute!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10 Cool!


----------



## Beardo (Jul 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10

love love!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 because I love Chii's sweet home/new address


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10
Not sure what it is but its kind of cool


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Uhh... 8/10 not bad... & not good.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 17, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

^WOW That's messed up...
6/10 Not the best drawing but at least I didn't give you below 5.


----------



## Biskit11 (Jul 17, 2015)

3/10, I am not a Pokemon Fan.


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10. That all dog town and simple's awesome sigs <3 hehe


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10 kewl kewl.  matches ur avatar.....


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 17, 2015)

^^^ no avatar yet, but you'll probably get one soon! I still give you a 10/10 for being a member of the forums hehe


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10 I love the art 0w0


----------



## Fenen (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10!
I'm not sure what going on, but it looks real cool, aha


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10!!!!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 17, 2015)

Sealy said:


> ^WOW That's messed up...
> 6/10 Not the best drawing but at least I didn't give you below 5.



How am I supposed to rate a nonexistent signature?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, 10/10 for you NijiNymphia.


----------



## biibii (Jul 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

8/10 the drawing is really cute <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

8/10 nice little quote thing.


----------



## TheMayorSaffron (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 I love Charizard and the art is really expressive.


----------



## inkling (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

9/10-Cute Girl ^_^


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 bc hilarious


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

6.5/10 nice Pearl picture  but the one one is too stretchy for me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

The design is awsun! :3 9/10
(posting again to see people rates of my new signature)


----------



## Fenen (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 omg I love it


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 *_*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 nice art good animal placements hehe


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 hella freakin' cute


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 Nice one XD but hey, u luv Death Note what can I say. ^^


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

You don't seem to have one, so n.a/10 ?


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10
Gorgeous, I love it


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 that's beautiful


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 19, 2015)

N.A./10?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

8/10 :3


----------



## Flop (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10 because Doritos and Mountain Dew


----------



## Jacob (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10 bc lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

ZOMG 11/10-Would Marry-IGN


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 20, 2015)

I r8 8/8 m8.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

bruh,u ar totally MLG m8!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10 BRUH M8


----------



## Jacob (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice blank signature!
Where you get it?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2015)

420/10


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hanami (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 20, 2015)

6/10, a bit plain.


----------



## Fenen (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10
It's real pretty~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10
Really funny


----------



## biibii (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10

weed is bad 4 u


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10
and no,weed is so MLG (good) for u ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

100000/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Azza (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10, looks so cool!


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

11/10 if I could


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

7.8/10-"Too much information"-IGN


----------



## Hikari (Jul 21, 2015)

4/20

smoke weed eveweed day


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

Steven Universe 10/10 I like it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Hikari said:


> 4/20
> 
> smoke weed eveweed day



Bruh,u are the reel MLG,i r8 8/8


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10 wouldn't bang


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

0/10
@elin


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

@MayorLondon 10/10 OH SNAP.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

6/10 a bit too much clutter for my taste


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 21, 2015)

8/10

The gif is beautiful but I don't know what the heck #tymekoary is.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mayorclara (Jul 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

420/10 blaze it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

bruh,ur signature is also so MLG
i r8 8/8,plox no h8


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 22, 2015)

10/10
I'd be your friend... If I knew you wouldnt go weed crazy


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

i wouldn't go weed crazy



Just MLG crazy...


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

10/10 would blaze again


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10
It's pretty cute.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

20/10 Funny!


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

10/10 STEVEN UNIVERSE.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

8.5/10
Dat giraffe plush


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

9/10
@MayorLondon; Infinity/10 I LOVE IT.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 22, 2015)

It's not a plush it's an actual drawing Jacob_lawall drew 10/10 @Ninji


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

@Mayor London, ... 10/10...... I feel bad. DX I have like 6 or 7 customers at my shop. If not, less. DX


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

10/10 really adorable​


----------



## biibii (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

4/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10 buuuuut ;-;


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10
is so pretttttttty


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10 lolololol


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10,dat troll bellsprout


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10
heh weedtown


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10 dat senpai :3


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 24, 2015)

9/11 did bush


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> 9/11 did bush


Jacob_lawall and Mayor london are LOOMINATY CONFIRMED *X files theme plays*
oh,69/420 would 1v1 with L again


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

10 outta 10 smoke wiid 'vryday


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 10 outta 10 smoke wiid 'vryday



bruh,u are the reel MLG
i r8 8/8,plz no h8,m9s


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 24, 2015)

7/10
It's nice, but I preferred the old one


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> 7/10
> It's nice, but I preferred the old one



The Snoop one or the Villager one?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 24, 2015)

7/10
villager


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

meh,i think i put that one l8r or tomorrow,also
8/10 :3


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 24, 2015)

10/10 best sig


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Jul 25, 2015)

not a fan of the weed, but uh 6/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10 so cute


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10. Looks really nice.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 25, 2015)

10000/10
the best


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

5/10

just an average signature rly


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

0/10 Dere isn't one. Explain. U can't go out giving labels on other siggies if u haven't one yourself.


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> 0/10 Dere isn't one. Explain. U can't go out giving labels on other siggies if u haven't one yourself.



it's there you just have to find it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice blank sig.!
Where did u get it?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

=.=


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Nice blank sig.!
> Where did u get it?



bought it on ebay m8


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

on much is it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> =.=



what? ._.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

I just love how u joke around. But sometimes... =.= *facepalm*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

T-T


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

T,T


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

what happened to rating sigs lol

5/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Off-topicness FTW!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

YAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

7/10

i recently got the king dedede amiibo so i think it's rly cool


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 25, 2015)

No sig, no points.

0/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10, funny


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh damn 9/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

5/10 but it's original lmao


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2015)

league sigs are pretty original as well :x

5.5/10 jinx is annoying >.>


----------



## Clavis (Jul 25, 2015)

7.5/10 ! Really pretty, but isn't the most original


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

Chester and Mami 11/10 IGN


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 25, 2015)

6/10

The blur effect kind hurts my eyes a bit.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2015)

heh 10/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10 miss neboobs


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10

- IGN


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10 BRAVOOOOOOO! :3


----------



## biibii (Jul 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

5/10
I don't get anime.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10 as always <3


----------



## Starmanfan (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10

Idk, it looks cool. 

For the person who will rate mine: please wait a bit for it to load...


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

5/10 lol


----------



## Azza (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10
If it was just the turt, 10/10
Not really into the japanese kinda stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Azza said:


> 7/10
> If it was just the turt, 10/10
> Not really into the japanese kinda stuff.



it's in the spoiler.

and turts be on holiday mangoes

eh 7/10 everyone has WonderK stuff and not too much into Toad


----------



## okaimii (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

*notices tiny spoiler bar, clicks to see something familiar, instant 10/10*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

that face well 7/10 u tried


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

10\10 lol I would rate myself zero ^^


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 28, 2015)

100/10 :3 MY sig is really plain so I don't except a high rate


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

*sees me username written in hot pink, instant 10/10*


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 28, 2015)

Vladimir is so sexy 11/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 28, 2015)

10/10
That's pretty badass


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## starlite (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10

I love Molang!!!


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 29, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 29, 2015)

Cute 9/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10 So cute!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10
R.I.P
Jetix
Died from so much cuteness


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

4/20 blaze it.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## beffa (Jul 29, 2015)

6/10 

it's kinda basic but i like the font of the thingy & the quote or whatevs


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10
Looks like a album cover


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2015)

hmmm/10 (7/10)


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Jul 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> 9/10



7/10 :3


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

9/10 2fab


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 30, 2015)

10/10!
Love King Dedede! And the other characters are so cute on the beach


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 30, 2015)

10/10 best siggy ever


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

OVER 9000!/10
I ****ING LOVE LUCKY STAR!!!!1111one
-------
R.I.P.
Jetix
Died from much hype


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 30, 2015)

420/69 best siggy ever made


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

9/10

"lucky star is gud" -IGN


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

69/10
"Would marry dedede"


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

10/10 The background moves and it's just overall really pretty.


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

It's funny 8.75/10
XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

can't really rate but they added text xD;

5/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

7.8/10
"Too much turtness"-IGN


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

8/10 weed is good

and turts are always 10/10 u tw*t


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Umeko said:


> 8/10 weed is good
> 
> and turts are always 10/10 u tw*t



U-u called me a t-tw*t?...
NO JAS0N AND TINA FOR U!!!!1111 *Starts crying forever*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

yeah stop underrating turts


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yeah stop underrating turts



but i never underrated them


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

yes u only gave 8/10

10/10 weed is good


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yes u only gave 8/10
> 
> 10/10 weed is good



wot?
but i dont give only 8/10...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

7.8/10
"Too much turtness"-IGN 


yeah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

lol,that is a IGN reference
I actually give 9/10 to ur sig.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Good u changed it back
10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

10/10
looks awsum!


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

10/10
"eh, its okay" -IGN


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> 10/10
> "eh, its okay" -IGN



o-only a "ok"? T-T


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Jetix said:


> o-only a "ok"? T-T



jk, i love it

(11/10 because I'm in it)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> jk, i love it
> 
> (11/10 because I'm in it)



Also 11/10 becuase im in it :3


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10 WOERNDlaJKdM idek why that happened. T^T NO JUDGEY.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

100/10 I luff it!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

7/10 lol


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10 Turtle!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> 10/10 WOERNDlaJKdM idek why that happened. T^T NO JUDGEY.



ToxiFoxy:9/10 "Dat FNAF"-IGN
Nijinympia:LelxD,what doy you mean by that?


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10; I would love weed town..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10-Dat art is bootyful!!!


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## inkling (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Aug 1, 2015)

1/10


----------



## inkling (Aug 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10

Expand dong...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmm... 7/10. I see that style a lot so maybe I'm biased.


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 2, 2015)

3/10 because fluttershy is not best pony, and because ponies in general.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10, cause I went to your MAL and you have Tsuritama as a 10. That show is amazing and criminally underrated.

Plus the actual gif in your signature is impressive and very cool.


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10
I think it's really adorable!!


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10 

 sad about the fact I like ponies I should not like ponies


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10 for Fluttershy


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 for eyes on fire


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 2, 2015)

5/10, too big and i dont like mlp


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 Fluttershy <3

10/10 OH MAN I LOVE THE INVISIBLE MAN : D


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 2, 2015)

8.5/10, even though I have no idea what it's supposed to be, lol.


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

9.2/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 cuties


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

3/10 sorry I don't really like it..


----------



## creamyy (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10
cute and simple


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 togepi <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 neboobs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

1/10 soz man dont do drugs


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 1/10 soz man dont do drugs



Weed,doritos,mtndew,Loveee :3,Villager FTW!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

I might make it 2/10 bc it IS a nice signature and bc my bb Olaf


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I might make it 2/10 bc it IS a nice signature and bc my bb Olaf



Lol,that town is deleted,got corrupted :/


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 :3 I love the spoiler sig XD


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10; so beautiful


----------



## l24NDY (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 kewlsig. ;]


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10. I love cats.


----------



## Valliecat (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

7/10 too big


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Flop (Aug 3, 2015)

14/10 whoops


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## biibii (Aug 3, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10

Lol I expect a very bad rating for mine cuz it's lame XD.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 4, 2015)

1/10 it's boring  sorry


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10 because PONYO


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

I was gonna say 0/0


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

you lost the game 5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

You lost it too 7/6


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

i never bothered lol

9/6


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10 for turtles


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10
Ness is better than Lucas :^)


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> 1/10 it's boring  sorry



I KNEW IT! XD

And now I await more bad ratings for my signature. Like I'm actually enjoying seeing how low people rate it cuz it IS bad (I'll change it into something more interesting later). >w<


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10

There's nothing there. So minimilalistic. Much fashun.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol apparently I forgot how to spell minimalistic...


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10! again!


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 4, 2015)

7/10


Tianna said:


> I KNEW IT! XD
> 
> And now I await more bad ratings for my signature. Like I'm actually enjoying seeing how low people rate it cuz it IS bad (I'll change it into something more interesting later). >w<


Your new one is really cute though did you draw that? c:


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10
he is laughing way too hard


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10!~ <:


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10 cuz popsicles


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Neat.
9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10

Nooooooooooooo I lost the game ):


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10 Would blue again.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 5, 2015)

U know what Imma rate that wonderful siggie


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 5, 2015)

1/10


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## iheartacnl13 (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10

You're a Cool dude


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10. Simple and inspiring !


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10 So cute >w<


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10 ~♡
It's wonderful! Not to mention le Three Bare Bears


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10

Very funny


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10
It looks really cool!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10
"noice"


----------



## 5atmkkds (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10 Though I had strong hatred for that penguin, it brings me nostalgia <3


----------



## duckvely (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

5atmkkds said:


> strong hatred for that penguin


HOW DARE YOU SPEAK OF THE KING LIKE THAT!

9/10


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## l24NDY (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10 
cute ^^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10 I love Death Parade!


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10 

//is that supposed to be persona 5? if not then pls ignore LOL


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 6, 2015)

riummi said:


> 10/10
> 
> //is that supposed to be persona 5? if not then pls ignore LOL



10/10 and yes it is.


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> 10/10 and yes it is.



YESSS yes yes i knew it  cant wait for the game to be out ;-; another persona fan i assume c:


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2015)

9/10 rain I love rain just not thunderstorms


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10
Simple but nice


----------



## Togekid (Aug 6, 2015)

9/10 Swag but background GIF loops weirdly


----------



## himeki (Aug 6, 2015)

2/10. Really bland, not anything appealing going on really.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 6, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10 also crying


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10 (it's the one where one guy is fanning himself seductively)


----------



## LeilaChan (Aug 6, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Fenen (Aug 6, 2015)

Omg 10/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Aug 7, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Togekid (Aug 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 2/10. Really bland, not anything appealing going on really.



Hey that's mean


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2015)

9/10 very cute. Would love to see all your fave villagers on it instead of 4


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 7, 2015)

Too cute!
9/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Aug 7, 2015)

1/10


...



...



...


JUST KIDDING
10/10 like who could hate it xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 8, 2015)

8/10!!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## creamyy (Aug 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 9, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

You dont have a signature


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## creamyy (Aug 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Aug 9, 2015)

O8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## biibii (Aug 10, 2015)

6 outta 10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Melyora (Aug 10, 2015)

8/10

I like how the big hammer-penguin (or whatever he is, I forgot his name) is clearly in focus and looking directly at you, while the characters in the background are blurry =)


----------



## boujee (Aug 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 10, 2015)

10/10, loving that art!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 10, 2015)

The animation is really cute.

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10

Kinda small.


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 11, 2015)

10/10
Beautiful!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10! Well made, but I just don't really get it.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Flop (Aug 11, 2015)

10/10 lol


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

8 Because the teeth makes it creepy.


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10 (Umbreon signature)


----------



## UntilWeBleed (Aug 11, 2015)

Hm...8/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Aug 12, 2015)

10/10 super fab


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 12, 2015)

4\10.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 12, 2015)

Watches Chadtronic
10/10


----------



## Akimari (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmm... 7/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

1/2 (5/10)


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

8/10 It's cuuuuute.


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

JessSux said:


> 8/10 It's cuuuuute.



Thanks, I actually made it 

8/10 because your is also cute


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 12, 2015)

MLG green shell/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

101/10


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 13, 2015)

100/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10 xD

Also Uprising is one of my top three too!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10

I love the colors.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10, Holo Pearl is pretty cool.


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10 love the glitter text <3


----------



## Taj (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10 because pokemon reference (I think? XD)


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10 love sailor Venus!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tomothy (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10

excellent use of the glitter technique


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> 10/10
> 
> excellent use of the glitter technique



10/10 i love it


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10!! Beautiful!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> 10/10!! Beautiful!



10/10 love it


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Melyora (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Clavis (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10 !


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 14, 2015)

Sassy guy/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like we're around the same threads xD

Well okay srsly 5/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Clavis (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10 !


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10

creepy, but intriguing


----------



## Clavis (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10 it's adorable and original on here ^^.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10 for humour


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10 so cuteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mintellect (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Clavis (Aug 14, 2015)

6/10

Edit : Got Ninjad so 8/10 again i guess


----------



## mintellect (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 14, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tomothy (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10 the best it could be


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10 Go, Rainbow comic sans text, go!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10 luv that one too!


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10
So cute!


----------



## JessSux (Aug 15, 2015)

10/10 Love the picture and the fact that "U WOT M8" is in there.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 15, 2015)

8/10
zucker.


----------



## Clavis (Aug 15, 2015)

8 / 10


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 15, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

6/10 too much text


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> 0/10



your sig is way too big btw


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

<.< 
10/10?


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Aug 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 15, 2015)

10/10

It speaks to me on a spiritual level


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2015)

8/10
what is it?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> 8/10
> what is it?



It's the cover art for the deluxe edition of Bj?rk's latest album Vulnicura. I'm glad you like it!

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

6/10

Not sure what's happening in that gif but it looks creepy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Aug 16, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

6/10 It seems seizure giving


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 16, 2015)

Eh.. Its pretty good. Hm? Whats in this spoile- OH MY GOD! HOW DID HE DO THAT!?!
10/10!!!


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

Absolutly beautiful/10


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10 cuz that trick shot #rekt


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

8/10 bc idk what it says


----------



## Limon (Aug 17, 2015)

9/10 It's pretty cute.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 17, 2015)

9,5/10 Woah that's a really good drawing! Did you draw it?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10 cute sleepy lil eevee <3



Arcticfox5 said:


> 9,5/10 Woah that's a really good drawing! Did you draw it?



no I didn't. 
also I'm guessing you are referring to this drawing right here


Spoiler












if so they drew it http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=223082​


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 17, 2015)

5/10 cause u leavin :[


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10. P.S. If Kid Cat ever pings me to move, I'll let you know!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

meh, 7/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

2/10

my sig is boring


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

0/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

DDD/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

I dunno wtf that is but 10/10 cuz that guy seems swag af


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

So true/10


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

a gazillion for my chubby king


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> a gazillion for my chubby king



Whoever dafuq that is/10


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

0/10


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10 cuteeeeeeeeee


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

3/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> 0/10



But why tho?

Starmanfan: 5/10


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

0/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> 0/10



lame 0/10

sry </3

And no you are not a princess -.-'


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 19, 2015)

00jachna's is better than yours. 3/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

8/8


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10
cuz candy


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10 cuz Kirby


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

7.8/10
Too much spoilers


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10 very pretty (and I'll take some off hehe)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

11/10 love kpop


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 20, 2015)

4/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10

Very information much wow


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 20, 2015)

kats wow 10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

ten oudda ten


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> 5/10



5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10 bae


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

ayy u da mlg
9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

3/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

3/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

uhhh 0/10

it made me cringe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

AH NINJA'D AGAIN
4/10 Slimy..yet satisfying.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

9/10
Soo cuuuuute


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

1/10 it's freaking Kung Fu Panda


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10
Disney abandoned this film  I kinda like it. The fish though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

STAHP NINJAING ME GAWSH


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

6/10 
Text is kinda hard to read

What do you mean by ninjaing??? GAWSH


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> 6/10
> Text is kinda hard to read


Yeah, my text thing sucks D:
Anyways, 4/10 again


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> 9/10



5/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

9/10 Pearl is my favorite 
DON'T YOU DARE NINJA ME


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

0/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

0/10 STOP POSTING I HATE UR SIG EUGHH I KEEP ACCIDENTLY LOOKING AT IT


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10 brings back memories :,( 

ikr?! it makes me cringe!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spiderjane (Aug 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 21, 2015)

1/10

You don't have a signature at the moment, so there's nothing much to rate. I'll give you something just for not having one, though, 'cause that's pretty unique here.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

10/10 Bowie


----------



## Bowie (Aug 21, 2015)

10/10

Beautiful creatures of nature.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Tael (Aug 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10 love little Makar <3


----------



## Tael (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10 for the most Yoshi I've ever seen in a signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

9.5/10

Very cute ♥ of course it's made by Simple~


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10 gorgeous


----------



## Taj (Aug 22, 2015)

Uhhhhhhh ?/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 22, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10 bc i like the colors and the art is cute


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Tael (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tomothy (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

100/10 SHS <3 miss you guys


----------



## milkyi (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10 It's cute.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2015)

ahaha 9/10


----------



## Tael (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10 Your art is beautiful :>


----------



## Nazgod (Aug 23, 2015)

9/10 I've never played Zelda, but your sig is beautiful.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10 i like tangy


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 23, 2015)

I lost so -10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10 because your sig is dope af


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

11/10

because cats spanking fish is dope
and booty is lyfe


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10 its adorable


----------



## duckvely (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

3/10


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10 love the glitter text


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

11/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

12/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

13/10

Keeps getting better.


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

100/10! Magnificent


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

0/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tomothy (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10 better than when you had that really disturbing one w the eye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

xD Oh, it was a cow's eye that got cut open, btw. 
Someone seems to disagree with you, as I still got a warning for it...

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 24, 2015)

Uhhh... Yeah. 0/10. That's really disturbing.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Uhhh... Yeah. 0/10. That's really disturbing.



10/10.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 10/10



HAHA NINJA'D


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> 7/10



7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

no 0/10


----------



## doveling (Aug 24, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10 I love the that the creepy sig is gone now.


----------



## doveling (Aug 24, 2015)

12/10!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

13/10

Way too cute


----------



## Akimari (Aug 24, 2015)

9/10! IT's really adorable c:


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

8/10 i know thats cure lemonade


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

3/10, You lose 7 for the spoiler and not making it neat as can be, ahh, I'm a neat freak! ;w;


----------



## Mango (Aug 24, 2015)

0/10

stop trying to be so kawaii


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

um... 10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

0/10 no sig


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10 ;]
I know I'm gonna get 0/10 so spare my life :'<


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

10/10 love tails!


----------



## doveling (Aug 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 25, 2015)

10/10
KAWAII OVERLOAD


----------



## himeki (Aug 25, 2015)

4/10
at least you have one


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

8/8


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

1/1 because that puppy gave me rabies


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Error 404 siggie not found .__.


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

0/10 I am scared to think how weird you get.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 25, 2015)

4/10- clown


----------



## duckvely (Aug 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 25, 2015)

Good enough and why am I still your child/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 25, 2015)

69/420!!!11111!!!


----------



## Locket (Aug 25, 2015)

Does not compute -explodes-/10


WAIT I NEED A NEW SIG FOR THIS B-)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

17/38


----------



## Locket (Aug 26, 2015)

529/ 1026



Spoiler



View attachment 144859


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> 529/ 1026
> 
> 
> 
> ...



32787927489y8934794729743928744444437297492837493749729/0


----------



## Locket (Aug 26, 2015)

That means you like my signature 32787927489 times vertical, 89347947297439287444444372974928374937 times horizontal, and 49729 times both ways.


348965028463809127438438012758346589468273498635983465982347981893240/ 285634865428935693428056498056348095634985648965490856340895643095640895634895640


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 26, 2015)

10/10 oml


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Zuckerlovelife (Aug 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2015)

10/10 Midna <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2015)

10/10 (*-*)


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

Mmm... 10/10


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

0/0 <3


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

6 / 10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miele (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 28, 2015)

10/10 ❤(ӦｖӦ｡)


----------



## Samanthers (^-^) (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10 super cute!



I don't really have that much of a sig so.....


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mines no better so I say 9999999999'/100000000


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 28, 2015)

:U 2/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 28, 2015)

8-10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 28, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 28, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

2/10


----------



## AS176 (Aug 28, 2015)

12/17


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 28, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 28, 2015)

6-10


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

uhhh 7/10 Only for that flying dog thing <3 And the child who looks a tiny tiny bit like Ponyo.


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10 cause mewtwo quote ;D


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10 becayse that chibi is so cute


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2015)

9/10 wow you change your siggy a lot lol, good job dude


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2015)

8/10 I like your chibi in the spolier.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tui (Aug 29, 2015)

8/10 cute, ): about the 3ds though


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

5/10 its neat but im not a fan of rl people


----------



## tokkio (Aug 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2015)

7/10
Saw a king dedede amiibo in my local GAME store today


----------



## Tael (Aug 31, 2015)

2/10 too much text


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

6.9/10​


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2015)

Tael said:


> 2/10 too much text



I have reduced it for you  

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean 0.7/10


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

666/10​


----------



## tokkio (Aug 31, 2015)

420/10


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow thank-you!
7/10


----------



## Tael (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry about that, it's more eye friendly now c:
8/10


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks
8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 31, 2015)

5/10


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

3/10


----------



## JennaKitty (Aug 31, 2015)

3/10...?


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

where's it?


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 31, 2015)

6/10...


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

um. 3/10. im not quite sure what to make of it


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 31, 2015)

10/10


I like it!


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Mao (Aug 31, 2015)

5/10 
exo-l where you at


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

CHAPPIEEEEE
YO LANDIIII
8/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 31, 2015)

6/10 too freaky for me


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

8/10. pretty


----------



## kxku (Aug 31, 2015)

9/10! c:


----------



## okaimii (Aug 31, 2015)

11/10

fab


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

5/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

10/20


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

-10000000000000/ 11


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 31, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/-10000000000000000000000000000


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/-10000000000000000000000000000



Touche


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Sep 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DinaAzz (Sep 1, 2015)

5/10 it looks cool but i don't know who they are x)


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

It's from the film Chappie 

5/10


----------



## Taj (Sep 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10
10/10 if it was centered ^^


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

I tried to but the chibi thingy moved below and it was over the limit  
4/10 
That character creeps me out sorry


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

shiny signature..to the point I can't see it anymore...
10/10


----------



## 2fab4u (Sep 1, 2015)

0/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

2/10


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

6/10
Chappy lol


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

You know it! Yay lol
10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

10/10
#chappierocks


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Teeen outta teeeeen


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

Haha thx 100000/100000


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

EMI UR BACKKKK!!!1!1!1!1
10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> EMI UR BACKKKK!!!1!1!1!1
> 10/10



I'M BACK WITH WINDOWS 10!!!11111!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

10/10
Psssssssst....chatzy.....


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 1, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Juurii (Sep 1, 2015)

1/10 for dedede


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10

I like Vaporeon! Umbreon is cooler tho


----------



## tui (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10 I'm not even sure who Dedededededede is but the pixel art and colours are nice


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2015)

0/10 eugh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10 super artistic but not my thing


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 1, 2015)

Juurii said:


> 1/10 for dedede



I saw that 

- - - Post Merge - - -

0/10 btw... no siggie <.<


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tui (Sep 1, 2015)

4/10 it's pretty and arty but that pokemon scares me to hell


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2015)

3/10 as I'm a bit confused about it.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

0
sorry piimisu


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

755555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555556/101


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

9/10 for the bathtub DDD in the bottom right. ninja'd

7/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Juurii (Sep 1, 2015)

10/10 smoke weed ery day


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

Juurii said:


> 10/10 smoke weed ery day



10/10 for a junior member holy shet


----------



## Juurii (Sep 1, 2015)

10/10 illuminati


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

420/420


----------



## Juurii (Sep 1, 2015)

69/420


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

3.5/5


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

5/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

fire emblem trash/10


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

I love yours, I love it so much

1000


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

3/10



Esphas said:


> fire emblem trash/10



shut up you dont know me


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

3/5


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

wow a 6/10 thats kinda mean zack

12/30 :/


----------



## Juurii (Sep 2, 2015)

8/10 for creepy


----------



## jiny (Sep 2, 2015)

10/10 for fluttershy


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

4/


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Juurii (Sep 2, 2015)

uh, where is it mang


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Juurii said:


> uh, where is it mang



it's too cool to exist 8)


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Dilute said:


> it's too cool to exist 8)



Lol xP


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 2, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

10/10 I love kingdom hearts, Roxas and Namine are my favorite charcters in the games and manga


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

0/10 you have none and we all know your a dupe account!


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> 0/10 you have none and we all know your a dupe account!



Wats a dupe


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hmm im not gonna start drama.


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Hmm im not gonna start drama.



Google ftw

- - - Post Merge - - -



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> 0/10 you have none and we all know your a dupe account!



Ohh yh that's cuz I can't remember my username


----------



## tokkio (Sep 2, 2015)

u dun even have a sig lol


----------



## tui (Sep 2, 2015)

8/10 i like


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

3/10 I dont get it lol xP


----------



## tokkio (Sep 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

9/10 I love mangos! And thanks


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

I usually don't like none centered images...unless they're like that on purpose?


----------



## Andi (Sep 2, 2015)

10/10 Love it!


----------



## tui (Sep 2, 2015)

6/10 pretty colours and design, would be better if the villager pixels weren't shrunk!


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tomothy (Sep 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Juurii (Sep 3, 2015)

8/10 for cute fluffy wolfie <3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

5/ O:


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Raffy (Sep 3, 2015)

9/10 dddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

-100000/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

10


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

I like it! 10/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

2/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 3, 2015)

invisible/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## milkday (Sep 4, 2015)

Mine is not made by me. 8/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

10/10

Also, nice anime list.


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tui (Sep 4, 2015)

10/10 for love actually!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Taj (Sep 4, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

11/11


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

8 out of 10! ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10 I love peach <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

9/10​


----------



## okaimii (Sep 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Juurii (Sep 6, 2015)

9/10
bc it reminds me of your cat


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

10/10 I just imagined the best sig.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 7, 2015)

10/10 I love it.


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 7, 2015)

10/10 very adorable


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Locket (Sep 8, 2015)

100/10 it's too beautiful.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yours is better 100000000/10


----------



## Locket (Sep 8, 2015)

It's still beautiful

100000000000000000000/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

10


----------



## Locket (Sep 9, 2015)

9.85/10


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2015)

10/10
the cutest fox i've ever seen ;o;


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 10, 2015)

10/10  Is that an oc or is that from something specific?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

10/10 love being eaten


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 10, 2015)

11/10
I.  AM.  IN.  AWE.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

6/


----------



## Mao (Sep 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tui (Sep 11, 2015)

7/10 pretty


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2015)

7/10 because I can't tell if bees or scrap peices of paper.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 12, 2015)

I am very fond for GFX so i will give you a 9/10!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 13, 2015)

5/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2015)

5/10


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 13, 2015)

10/10 because kawaii girls with angel wings should be placed onto hearts more often


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 13, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 13, 2015)

7/10

I have no clue what it is but it looks cool


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 13, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Sep 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 15, 2015)

10/10 bootiful


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 15, 2015)

8/10
I have no idea what it is but its pretty cool


----------



## Megan. (Sep 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 15, 2015)

10/10 I loves any sig in rotation!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 18, 2015)

7/10  Nice, but nothing that jumps out


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## uriri (Sep 18, 2015)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

^scratch that 9


----------



## Pearls (Sep 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

5/10
I have 3 sigs so keep that in mind~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

2/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

3/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't like anime nor Disney that much 

5/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 20, 2015)

4/10


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## contententity (Sep 20, 2015)

10/10 the font is really cute and it's just overall really well done


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10 Dolphins are OP.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> 10/10 Dolphins are OP.



It's a beluga!
8/10 nice gfx but a little plain.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10
pretty


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Noah2000 (Sep 21, 2015)

10.1/10 for awesome dolphin face


----------



## Damniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Noah2000 said:


> 10.1/10 for awesome dolphin face



It's a beluga...
7/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 21, 2015)

7.5


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 22, 2015)

0/10


----------



## uriri (Sep 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

8/10 !


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 24, 2015)

7/10 nice


----------



## milkday (Sep 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 24, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 24, 2015)

7/10

poor mami


----------



## Keera (Sep 24, 2015)

8/10 nice colours!


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 24, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2015)

Edge/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 24, 2015)

420/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)

0/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 25, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> 0/10



True dat XD I'm waiting for mine to be done :3 5/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

I wont rate you since you dont have a sig.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

5/10
Don't really like the colors


----------



## Esphas (Sep 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

gorgeous/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

8/10
I have a rotating sig so let me know which one your looking at.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10 for the Twinleaf one


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10,just realized we have the same background for the sigs!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

4/10

TOO MUCH PIIINK


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

8,7/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

4/10 cute but plain


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Raffy (Sep 29, 2015)

6/10 
i can see you advertising your tumblr

*edit*
jk its not tumblr nice


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

UWU/UWU


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 29, 2015)

1000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

2/10
My sig rotates so it might get better for you.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10 even though I'm not a big fan of Elfen Lied.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Oct 5, 2015)

10-10.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

6/10!


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2015)

cute/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10
My sigs rotating so I hope you like them!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10 for one of the Okami sigs c: I think it looks epic~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

11/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 8, 2015)

4/10 where ma whale?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Oct 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 8, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> 4/10 where ma whale?



He's in my downloads somewhere

9/10


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 8, 2015)

7/10 Would be 8 if the words was easier to see.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Oct 8, 2015)

10/10 cuz full house is amazeeeee


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

9/10 because karkat is amazeballs


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 8, 2015)

9/10

full house was good.

can't wait for fuller house tho


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> 9/10
> 
> full house was good.
> 
> can't wait for fuller house tho




omg yaaaaaaaas can't wait either

8/10 because pieri sounds like a cool girly


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 8, 2015)

9/10 
that isn't pieri btw, that's azura/aqua. pieri is a yandere when you marry her tho


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> 9/10
> that isn't pieri btw, that's azura/aqua. pieri is a yandere when you marry her tho



oh. 7/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

4/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 9, 2015)

****ing amazing/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

9/10 It's cute!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

This is so incredibly amazing/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Carfax (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10! I love your username btw


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10 nice you still have the sig.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Oct 9, 2015)

Carfax said:


> 10/10! I love your username btw



Thanks sm

and 10/10 for the user above


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

UGH

2/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 9, 2015)

0.0000010000010101010000001010/10

I hate full house


----------



## Llust (Oct 9, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

0. the hands scare me


----------



## Carfax (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10 is that Meta Knight?


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

2/10 never been a fan of k-pop 

NO HATE


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

9/10 if it was a gif he'd be throwing him.


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 10, 2015)

4/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 10, 2015)

hahahahaha yours is too good! I love it! 10/10!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

9/10
Awesomee
(P.S: Thanks for my art)


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

8/10 pretty cool


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

5/10 I like the animation at the bottom ^.^


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

9/10! 
It looks REALLY cool. The spoiler part seems a bit crowded though.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

1/10 2spoopy4me


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 1/10 2spoopy4me



D: 

8/10.


----------



## Peter (Oct 10, 2015)

9/10

cutest thing ever


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> 9/10
> 
> cutest thing ever



<3 

10/10!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

5/10 not familier with what it is


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

7.5/10
Pretty cute ^.^


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10
That fox is too adorable <3


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

4/10 because you tricked me.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

2/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Oct 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

9.2/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## milkday (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10 (so much dedede)


----------



## Raffy (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10 c:


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10 that girl made me laugh


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 11, 2015)

8.5/10!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

It's kinda boring on the outside so I'd give it a 8/10.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

9/10, it's pretty cute and organized <3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 12, 2015)

9/10 ur town sig is so  cute

and free! ^.^


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10 FOR HOMESTUCK


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Eh ok I'll give you a 10/10


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10 I love the effects!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

9.9999999/10


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

8, pretty neat


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 12, 2015)

9/10

I love the simplistic nature of it.  Also that the text is slightly smaller than average.
I'm a fan of the minimalist look.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

8/10 I like the sig, but it's a little plain. Sorry!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

9.5/10! You got some truly gorgeous sigs!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

5/10

Sorry he's (is it a guy? I can't tell xD) kinda creepy

I know 
I get creeped out easily 
Sorry


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

7/20


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

7/10?


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Oct 16, 2015)

0/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2015)

000000/10


----------



## Goth (Oct 16, 2015)

0/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

1.0/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

million for L though, L is cool.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

100/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> 7/10
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> million for L though, L is cool.



L IS VERY COOL


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

dat cake/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

3/10


----------



## creamyy (Oct 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

9.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10

Nothing is perfect.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 17, 2015)

0/10 ehhhhhhh...Sorry


----------



## Megan. (Oct 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

8/10 cute


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

3/10 
be cooler if it had some text or something idk :/


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

well idk how to make my sig like yours

2/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

1/10 soz


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

2/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 18, 2015)

Hiiii.
5/10? o: (sorry the multiple gifs seem messy)


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10

ohh really? thanks for telling me, I should fix that.


----------



## Samiha (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

4.5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10 I LOVE dolphins


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

0/10
I just don't like the font


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 18, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

7.4/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10. No seriously, I'm not just saying this because I wanna come across as a nice person, I genuinely looove that signature! Especially the one contained in the first spoiler. Very pretty.
Ehehehe you're gonna love my signature.


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10 OMG


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10 

I love the town sig


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

7/10 c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Let the circle, Be unbroken~ I love it.  BioShock Infinite made a good cover of it.

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Let the circle, Be unbroken~ I love it.  BioShock Infinite made a good cover of it.
> 
> 8/10



It's the name of a book...
But I guess video games are better known I guess.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10, I love the colours used o:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 19, 2015)

i have no idea what's going on in your sig..soo 1/10?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

8/10 so cute :3


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Llust (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10 JACK


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 20, 2015)

Tenouttaten


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

3/10 because wtf


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 20, 2015)

9/10 
Is that a christmas movie or a halloween movie? * ^*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

9/10



FruitsChinpoG said:


> 9/10
> Is that a christmas movie or a halloween movie? * ^*



both huhu


----------



## Megan. (Oct 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

5.2/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 21, 2015)

9/10 what a good movie


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10 cute mayor c:


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

Smh yours is good too!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10 because Yoshi


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10 I like that girly boy. he reminds me of Lolipup, miss u girl


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

7.5/10 cause yoshi


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Llust (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

9.5/10!


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10 ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

20/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 24, 2015)

Creepy, but cool

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Llust (Oct 25, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 25, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10 -batman


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

9.3/10


----------



## llamasity (Oct 25, 2015)

8.7/10

i made mine 5 minutes ago and this is my first time making a siggy!  its not the best but im suprised at the results, better than i thought


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

llamasity said:


> i made mine 5 minutes ago and this is my first time making a siggy!  its not the best but im suprised at the results, better than i thought



9/10
Yours is pretty!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2015)

-10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (Oct 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mikacchi (Oct 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

1/10

too saturated


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

5 bc that eevee is on point


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 2, 2015)

9.6/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> 8/10



9/10 because it's a b/w theme so pretty u v u


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

9/10 bc team popsicle


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10 bcuz lonk


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> 10/10 bcuz lonk



10/10 bc dreamies ftfw


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10 because team popsicle


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

9/10, pretty bluuuu


----------



## okaimii (Nov 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

10/10 bc manga is cute af.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

8/10, pretty simple c:


----------



## okaimii (Nov 3, 2015)

6/10 what is it


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

okaimii said:


> 6/10 what is it



well it's the beginning of my new life

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> well it's the beginning of my new life
> 
> 7/10



7/10 Pretty bold lmfao


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

5/10 
 because petch


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

8/10 lovely pops


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> 5/10
> because petch
> View attachment 155055



OMFG I AM DYING! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> 8/10 lovely pops



9/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 4, 2015)

8/10, colorssss


----------



## Mink (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10 hailee steinfeld i think


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

5/10/ too many words.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 5, 2015)

7/10
mods will remove it for it being longer (height) than 250 pixels btw


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

hehe, changed it.


----------



## tumut (Nov 5, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 5, 2015)

10/10! Kittys ^_^


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

6/10?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

2/10

Bae = overly usd term, also danish for poop (according to the urban dictionary)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

1/10

no shawn mendes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10 <3_<3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10

That drawing is so adorable >w<


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10! Love the little pixel girl


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10 I like the signature art c:


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2015)

4/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2015)

Well thanks xD

8.736378282818/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 12, 2015)

7/10
CAP MURICA

i forget, how do I turn a pic into a link?


----------



## tae (Nov 12, 2015)

5/10

i never played smite tbh, but im sure those who do would enjoy your sig.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10 (idk what it is but it's aesthetically pleasing)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2015)

5/10 because its in a spoiler without any other images outside of the spoiler


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tumut (Nov 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 13, 2015)

4/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Nov 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Megan. (Nov 13, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10 bcuz yas


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 13, 2015)

9/10






rate this one.


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

0.1/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 0.1/10



XD same

and 10/10


----------



## LadyDove (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10!!! ^_^


----------



## Taj (Nov 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 14, 2015)

3/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

not sure who that is lol but it's still cool so 8/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 bucky barnes's


----------



## Megan. (Nov 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

I like rain so 10/10 :3


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 14, 2015)

6/10
Just a cute fox c:​


----------



## milkyi (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 because Genji


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 because melanie


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 15, 2015)

5/10 because guy from Jurassic World


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

7/10 bc snow and blossoms?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 because it's really entrancing <3


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 because girl on swinging chair


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Pearls (Nov 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 bc pearl


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10, team Popsicle but egg?
I like egg​


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## LadyDove (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 so cute!! ^_^


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 Love that quote! :3


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 your OC is so cute!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

Too much Kpop.


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

amaterasu is nice


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

10/10



Call me Daniel said:


> Too much Kpop.



there is one chanyeol gif get out


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 16, 2015)

8/10
I'm confused as to whether it is cute or creepy...


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 16, 2015)

7/10 but i just don't get the reference and i have a bias towards cute and pastel things lol as you can tell from my username


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 18, 2015)

8/10, simple but pretty! Just a little small XD


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

9/10
everything is perfect except for the grammar mistakes


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10 I love the simplicity


----------



## Rasha (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10
beautiful.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> 10/10
> beautiful.



Thank ya :3
10/10 beautiful nothingness


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 18, 2015)

9/10
shiny


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

5/10
sorry i'm not sure what it is


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

the end bit is nice, 9/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 too funny


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## emolga (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 because so true


----------



## k a i t l i n (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10

gotta love dem pokemons


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 19, 2015)

5/10. Not creative, but pretty funny considering the thread we're on.


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

1/10 you need to update it


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 19, 2015)

9/10 cute egg


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 20, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

1/10 ;;


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> 9/10



Oops 4/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10 BECAUSE SAME


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 20, 2015)

9/10
sakura blossoms


----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't know what that is so,

6/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 20, 2015)

same here
6/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

11/10 Too cute <3


----------



## Roxi (Nov 20, 2015)

100000/10 Cute angry kitty!!! ^-^


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

Over 9000/10 Died of adorableness


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

10000000/10 cause the su hiatus struggle is real!


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

999/10 Super cute I love it



Kidcatisbestcat said:


> 10000000/10 cause the su hiatus struggle is real!



Ikr


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

adorable! 10/10


----------



## Megan. (Nov 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## N e s s (Nov 23, 2015)

9/10

Mine better be 10/10 because its a pun


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

i don't get it

LOLJK

10/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10

Mine will totally not get a warning


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 23, 2015)

0/10
what


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 24, 2015)

4/10

the morse code is educational


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10, best signature I ever saw


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

8/10 ^-^


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 adorable!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10
So cute


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 Super cute ^-^


----------



## Starunia (Nov 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

1000000/10 x3 so cute!!


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

12/10 Cutest thing ever ^w^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 25, 2015)

10/10 Sailor Moon ftw


----------



## Roxi (Nov 26, 2015)

6/10 ^-^


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

10/10 ofogkkgmgmgmg


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 26, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10 that's really cute!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10 ^w^


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10 It's pretty cute.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10

tell me where it's from plz


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10 Adorable!


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10

cuteness train


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10

Lottie for the win


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10 I love Sailor Moon.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 Beautiful


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10  =^・ェ・^=


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10, it's adorable.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## beffa (Nov 28, 2015)

7/10 it's pretty cute


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Nov 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10, adorable. c:


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 ^-^♡


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 the art is beautiful c:


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 I love rain.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

666/666

I love the art style 

Edit:

Ninja'd

0/10

that anime is **** sorry not sorry


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 I want HHD


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

7/10

cute but not my type


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 again


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

7/10 again


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 i love the rain


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 so cute ^-^


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 28, 2015)

8/10 pretty cool. i gotta continue on that anime..


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't know what it is but it looks neat 7.8/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10 xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

4/100


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

5/10 ^-^


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2015)

Cute art omg where do I sign up. 9/10


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

7/10

i think pixels are cute.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Nov 29, 2015)

9/10 pretty


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10 because colors like that always soothes me
especially driving omg


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't really know what it is but 9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

3.5/5 ^^


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10 those girls are pretty cute.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Android (Nov 30, 2015)

2 chibi /4 me


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 30, 2015)

Adorable, 10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 30, 2015)

9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10 lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 30, 2015)

9/10 super cute and no face is bae


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 30, 2015)

5/10 still haven't had the time to watch that series...


----------



## kelpy (Dec 1, 2015)

7/10 no idea what its from but 
so mesmerizing


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 1, 2015)

2/10 lol not much going on there


----------



## Roxi (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10 ^w^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

9/10. y not put it in the center?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

1/3


----------



## Roxi (Dec 2, 2015)

3/10


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 2, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10 I love it.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 3, 2015)

2/10 srry I'm just not a fan


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10 XD


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 3, 2015)

1/10 ;-;


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 3, 2015)

7/10

I love Elfin lied


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 3, 2015)

7/10..TEAM ROCKET!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2015)

91/100


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10 

it's sooo cute! c:


----------



## milkyi (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Lmao idek

5/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

7/10 I don't really like cartoons


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10

Love the quote


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

3/10 it's just words


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10 SNOWWW


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

1/10

Some scary sht


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

1.5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

1.1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Why are you changing it - my sig is still the same :/


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

because
1.1/10 still


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10, very festive


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## JellofishXD (Dec 12, 2015)

15/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

1/102


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2015)

6/10

(Rate mine 0/10, i'm just like MapleLeafKangaroos. And plz *DON'T* rate it 10/10, as I know you'll do it anyway)


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

0/10


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm not sure if I rated yours before, but if I did I'll just rate it again :'D

10/10 because yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

0/10 c:


----------



## Matramix (Dec 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

8/10

sassy!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

3/10 ;-;


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10 'cause i'm in it.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

100/100


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mugii (Dec 13, 2015)

oooh 10/10 (love the animation)


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10 Its cool beans lol XD


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## lars708 (Dec 13, 2015)

The art is very cute omg 8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10 love the Squid Sisters <3


----------



## lars708 (Dec 13, 2015)

YOUR SIGNATURE ART IS SO BEAUTIFUL 10/10!


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10 SQUIIDD SISTEEEERS


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

9/10 just.


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10 it's creepy but i like the style


----------



## Roxi (Dec 13, 2015)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10
squee


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

5/10 because you already are all those things. :c


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

9/10

no im not


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10, it's kinda sad


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

WHY IS IT NOT WORKING GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10 lol


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10 for Kaleigh.

If it was Kayleigh, then 11/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10 i love it (kid cat is da bomb)


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10 c;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 19, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10 xD


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10
again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10 lolz


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10!


----------



## LadyDove (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10  very cool! ^_^


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

8.9/10 very creative.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 19, 2015)

errr 7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10 for my kid cat <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10 you mean mine or hers?


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

2/10
sorry ;(


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10 DECEMBER!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10..eyes full of wonder


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cailey (Dec 20, 2015)

10 / 10 cute n funny


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10 because wE MUST MAKE DANCING BOB AVATAR HAPPEN


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10 THEN MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

10/10 because I like the colors


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2015)

7/10 cute


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 21, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Matramix (Dec 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 21, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

?/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

2/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

0/10

Who even is Rachel


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

The spoiler doesn't line up too well, and it's a bit bare

4.5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

idk i just copied the table in the signature guide thread

6/10


----------



## pumpkin pies (Dec 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 27, 2015)

_...
Uh

...0/10 because there isn't one. xD_


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 27, 2015)

8/10
So cute.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

3/10 undertale.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

4/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 27, 2015)

6/10 o:


----------



## Wishii (Dec 27, 2015)

Adorable! ;u; 6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

3/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Ohala 8/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

2/10 sorry


----------



## Llust (Dec 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

1/10 I'm really sorry pls don't hate me


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

5/10 what is that


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10 super cute!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10 but i love the little mario & luigi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10 it's cute


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10 I love the rain!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 31, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 31, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10 :3


----------



## Goth (Jan 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10 so creative


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bjork (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10 for Papyrus


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Muu (Jan 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 2, 2016)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10

Simple but cute!


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10, the prestigeee


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cailey (Jan 3, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

100/100


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

10000000000000000000/1110000000000000000


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

you're a player, XD. 9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> you're a player, XD. 9/10



Lmaoo yeah

7/10 simple and cute


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10, dunno what it's from but I love the creppy


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cailey (Jan 4, 2016)

1/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 8, 2016)

"Quotes mean nothing when compared to spaghetti"

See what I did there? 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10
it scared the crap out of me when I first saw it xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

xD 

10/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 for creativity
(the thing that I lack the most in life)


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

2/10
It's kinda plain tbh


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

1/10
I don't get it


----------



## Bowie (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10....so adorable


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 your town looks bootiful, i gotta say


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10
The sprite is so cute


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10<3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10
That bridge.. it's beautiful.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10
after the scary, it's quite funny.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 8, 2016)

*I don't like anime*
Fab, too glam, but not Mettaton





8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10
it's clever, I guess


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10 cute


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 9, 2016)

7\10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

3/10 ;-;


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10

Any tips on how to improve mine?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

3/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10
those quotes..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10 still.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

0.5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

3/10 xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

0/10 now lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

-0000000000001/1000000000000


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 Didn't expect nothing less from the gif queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 so creepy I love it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh that's spooky, 8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10...so cute and cuddly


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 chillsss


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 10, 2016)

100/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

16/10


I really like it, and I really needed to read that.


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 10, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 because dancing Mario and Luigi. I'd put a 10 but dancing Bob still hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10 and I'm still deciding.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

1/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

0/10 no sig


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

11 9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Roxi (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10 ^w^


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 11, 2016)

2/10/ too much going on.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

Meanie ;-;
8/10


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

0/10

what the ****.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10 love the freaking predator.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 12, 2016)

6/10 ...what is that lol


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 12, 2016)

7/10, nice and positive


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10 I'm always down for a bad time


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

9/10. its nice but i feel like somethings missing


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Omg whut


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

9.75/10 (Took off 0.25 due to non-rating post )


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

ChaotixRocker said:


> 9.75/10 (Took off 0.25 due to non-rating post )



omg r00d

0/100 ( took 100 off for being r00d t.t ) 

lmao


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10 simple but cute


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10/


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> 10/10



not you. you're 10/10 hun


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10
Simple and cute!


----------



## okaimii (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 13, 2016)

7/1o


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## reyy (Jan 13, 2016)

-10/10


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

5/10 2sweaty4me but he's cute so


----------



## reyy (Jan 13, 2016)

1/10 ariana is trash


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10 - all these GIFs are making my laptop fans spin slowly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 yo


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 best sig ever


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 
tsk tsk
your link is broken hun.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10, super pretty


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10

of course i do.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

i can't see it, but 10/10 anyway hun <3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 for unique colors/villagers


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 so cyooot


----------



## glow (Jan 13, 2016)

(edit b/c ninja'd)
9/10  

also my sig rotates a couple pics so yeah lemme know which one you saw lol


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 even tho you ninja'd me.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

10.765267294762/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

10000000000000/.0000000001


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 14, 2016)

6/10 *shrugs*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

20/10

It really speaks to me.


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2016)

9.9/10

Just because Stitches is there.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

-100/10


----------



## teto (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

120/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## teto (Jan 14, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

2/10 bc lies
last time it was lasagna
this time i got lasagna
BLASPHEMY


----------



## teto (Jan 14, 2016)

twas a PARADOX
11/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

ninja'd
10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

10.8765957654/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10 best signature.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

omf so koot and simple <3
10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10, very polite


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

2/10 broken image OMG :;-;


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Justina said:


> 2/10



well *ex*cuse me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> 2/10 broken image OMG :;-;



omg stahp lying everyone else can see it t.t


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

well I CANT 2/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> well I CANT 2/10



well its jus a ton of gifs of Melanie Martinezzzz, it changes like yours did. or maybe that was the other guy that looks like you, his name was taesak or something idek thats probably so off.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Apparently some of them are broken... 
I'll still give you 10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Apparently some of them are broken...
> I'll still give you 10/10



thanks boo <3

ill fix it later.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 15, 2016)

3/10.


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 stitches you sexy beast.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 cuz that pizza tho.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2016)

So good I'll rate it 10.1/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pastell (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10, 8 stars, best in class


----------



## axo (Jan 15, 2016)

10. Hands down/


----------



## Jacob (Jan 15, 2016)

8/10 because tables are a pain but you made it work


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 Stitches is my fav!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 

cutie <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 16, 2016)

0/10 no image.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10- I've never seen something so fabulous


(I know, my signature is great.)


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10 c;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10 Very cute color matching and tiny <3


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

cute and simple <33


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10- not a SU fan but i'm sure it's great ;o


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

0/1


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

10.5/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

10.9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

9/10 ( there should be a space after "tumblr:" sorry, but its annoying me lmao. )


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

10.9/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

10.99/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

0/1


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

rip

still 4/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10 for the gems


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

15/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

20/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

21/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 16, 2016)

3/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

0/10


----------



## boujee (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

10.1/10 cutie c:

what happened to your other character that you've always had?


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10 It's pretty rad


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 Kingdom Hearts <333


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

100/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10
very minimalist. i like it


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10

Brings me life


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

10 ///10


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 everytime


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

-9/10


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10 love it


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## gh0st (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10, sah kyoot ^^


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 looks awesome!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 That is stinking adorable, someone drew him like one of their french girls. XD


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10 Love it!


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10

never played it sadly


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 17, 2016)

5/7


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10 

RIP :c Alan Rickman


----------



## reyy (Jan 17, 2016)

1/10, IT'S NOT CENTERED


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10 very graceful


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 really pretty!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

9.9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 so cute


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

7/10 simple yet cute


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 heart


----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> 10/10 heart



10/10 cute gif<3


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Seasons-Crossing (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 cus you made it yourself


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

part of the heart is cut off 7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 OMGGG SJSJJDX


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 CAYOOOT OMG AJSDBFGALKHSGB


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 not Martinez and looks like kpop


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> 0/10 not Martinez and looks like kpop



omg.

0/10 for being fake.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

10.7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 19, 2016)

8/10 cause I like deer


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 20, 2016)

8/10
Not a fan of those designs but the links to the side look really good.


----------



## reyy (Jan 20, 2016)

0/10
anime


----------



## boujee (Jan 20, 2016)

9/10

Them cats yo


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 20, 2016)

reyy said:


> 0/10
> anime



It's the game you play though, lol.


(rating Gamzee's)
8/10 - Plain Jane with two frame...s.


----------



## teto (Jan 20, 2016)

11/10, nook porn, would watch


----------



## boujee (Jan 20, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It's the game you play though, lol.
> 
> 
> (rating Gamzee's)
> 8/10 - Plain Jane with two frame...s.




That's the power of animating.

10/10 for the meme queen


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 20, 2016)

10/10 for random food. The supply is unlimited! DIGITAL FOOD WILL SOLVE HUNGER!!!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10 very good quality glasses


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

ikr 10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10 :3


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 Jeanne is my spirit animal


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 only because those cookies look so ****ing delicious.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 has me in it


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 has me in it too


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 because Spongebob.

(just got this signature - someone please warn me if the spoiler tag thing is rule-breaking)


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10, not broken lmao


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

9/10 because rotating sigs


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

1/10 i am not fruit salad


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

.9/.2


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

404 not found


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

5/10
pretty confusing.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10
simple but it makes me feel happy


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10.1 

u get .1 off for not giving me pomegranate every time.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

8/10

i can't satisfy your pomegranate thirst everytime there's 54 different foods now


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

0/10 for not giving me 10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

0/10 for hurting my feelings how could u


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

-9/10 for lmao idc


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 because im a sucker for cool dance moves


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10
kinky watermelon //wiggles brows


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

11/10 pretty pretty


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 23, 2016)

6/10

I like the cat, but hate SU.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

4/10


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## focus (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10 cause i keep getting salad.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10
my sig might be telling you something (you only get a different one if your refresh if ur not doing that lmao)


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10 I got a hot dog


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

3/10 because there's mustard in that hot dog.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

0/10 the spoiler ruined it


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10
brb listening to kpop for 5 hours now


----------



## kelpy (Jan 23, 2016)

2/10

I'm a little confused by it D;


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10 lmao


----------



## Holla (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10

Is a nice design \o/


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10 Papryus and Metaton! :3


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

2/10
#galaxyshetwas2k14


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

9/1`0


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 her hair is beautiful


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 always


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 23, 2016)

0/10.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 23, 2016)

9.99999/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

12/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 23, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

over 9000/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 as always


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

11/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> 10/10 as always



<3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

0/10 u suk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

10/20/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 adorable kitty cat

edit: ninja'd

i'm scared/10



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> 6/10
> 
> I like the cat, but hate SU.



one does not simply hate SU


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

i do

lmao what even is steven universe lets be real is it like a knockoff adventure time


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10



Pusheen said:


> i do
> 
> lmao what even is steven universe lets be real is it like a knockoff adventure time



how/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

idk/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow literally so late i got ninjad by like 3 ppl


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

^that feel tho

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

3.14159265359/2


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

still scared/10

why so many ninjas 10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

nvm lmao ninjad 0/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY DO I KEEP GETTING NINJAD OMG


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

10.8/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

-3.14159265359/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

-3.14159265359/100


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Pie out of 100  I can live with that 


10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

its pi u cow


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

I will haunt you, you sloth. 

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

ya bish shutup i gotta sleep


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 24, 2016)

9/10 because Pusheen! <3


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 because that bunny c:


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 because Mr. Krabs waifu


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

9/10 floofy cat


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 money


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 adorable cat


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 i make my money kiss sometimes too


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 SAMMEEE

Also the cat is killing me with it's adorableness

Edit: NINJAAAAAAA

5/10 k-pop guys


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 pink hair <3

edit: ninja'd

10/10 blue catdolphinangel


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10~


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

11/10 my favorite cartoon <333


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

15/10 my favorite cat


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

yes/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

absolutely/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

definitely/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## AristoUni (Jan 24, 2016)

11/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

9/10

I think it's too big btw


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

7/10 ._. sry


----------



## Ruto (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 that cat thing is beautiful


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

０・１０


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## boujee (Jan 24, 2016)

8/10
mostly for cuteness but also because i seen a lot of it.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 25, 2016)

Cutee 8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

10/10 would scream again


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 25, 2016)

4/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

ten out of ten


----------



## Cailey (Jan 26, 2016)

9 / 1O yass


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

ooooh pretty 8/10


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 26, 2016)

I love your sig! 8/10!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

10/10 love it!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

10/10 mm


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 26, 2016)

9/10 cutee
now rate mee


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

5/7 :3


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

5/10 ((im indifferent on it))


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 27, 2016)

5/10 I'm indifferent to yours.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hmm 6/10, sorry but i don't like the quote too much >u<


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

4/10 eh sorry


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 27, 2016)

5/10 It's just not that interesting.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

5/10 soz


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

420/1


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

1/10 bc upskirt shot m8


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

1/10 memes are so boring now


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10 ^.^


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

6/10
Also, where did you get those fudging bells


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10 dankest of all

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justina said:


> 6/10
> Also, where did you get those fudging bells



they won a 1k tbt giveaway i think? maybe it was the 4k one there's been a few of those lately but like idk how else


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Dangit, why'd I have to get banned
bc im so dank
10/10 m8


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

Justina said:


> Dangit, why'd I have to get banned
> bc im so dank
> 10/10 m8



you got banned? you dank memer im proud of u
10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

That, I 'twas. I bumped old threads with illegal pepe <^:
10/10 bish


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Over 9000/10


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

8/10

For the people wondering about the bells - Yes, I happened to get insanely lucky and win a giveaway of 3K TBT xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

lucky
4/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10 for foods


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

5/10 I like Undertale but not pink.....so I'll go in the middle xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

2/10
I miss being in your sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

when were you in my sig

3/10 bruh


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

2/10 i miss carmel mochiata (or whatever)


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

lool caramel macchiato

3/10


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

11/10 because of the constant element of surprise. love how the gif always changes


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

11/10 cri everytiem


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10 m8


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

Justina said:


> 10/10 m8



8/10 noice


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

6/10 bright pink hurts


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

0/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

0/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

i'm scared m8/8


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

69/420


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Lawl. 

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10 Stitches <3 <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Jan 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 31, 2016)

9/10 cuz dunno who dat is


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

11/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

20/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Feb 2, 2016)

Butterfly waaah! 10/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10 because.. the office xD


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

7/10. it's cute.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10 - May I ask who made your Chiba in your signature? Suuuuper cute


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

Kayrii said:


> 10/10 - May I ask who made your Chiba in your signature? Suuuuper cute



it's in my sig, art by hatori. if you click the link it'll go to their tbt page.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> it's in my sig, art by hatori. if you click the link it'll go to their tbt page.



Tooootally didn't even see that! I'm blind xD


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10, rlly cute ;v;​


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 2, 2016)

really pretty, neat and organized ;u;


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 - So small and organized and just all around cute ^.^


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10, the 90s were totally far out


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

5/10 Undertale's great, but it's a little too pink for me


----------



## tae (Feb 8, 2016)

2/10

it looks too big and bulky for my taste.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10, qt


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10, it's a little plain but still cool!

(although mine is even more plain, so I can't really say anything..)


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10
It is beautiful


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

1/10 sorry


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10....Stitches is always cute c:


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10 cute oc


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10 he's cute


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

NO


----------



## lars708 (Feb 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

5/10? I'm just indifferent on Bayonetta, sorry.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 9, 2016)

VividVero said:


> 5/10? I'm just indifferent on Bayonetta, sorry.



You clearly haven't played her game then ;-;


----------



## teto (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10 omg???


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

1/10 rip sozz


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 9, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10 very simple


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10 because K-pop


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10 bc dog!!​


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10! because we all need water to survive


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 9, 2016)

8/10
Really simple yet cool!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10 that stitches is adorable


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10
It is beautiful


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

7/10.
Pretty.


----------



## Crash (Feb 11, 2016)

10/10 really cute​


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

10/10 nicely laid out.

my sig is the pinkbean boss from maplestory <3


----------



## teto (Feb 11, 2016)

10/10 omg


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

10/10 like I haven't seen that show in so long  but it's really funny


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 11, 2016)

1/1 xoxo


----------



## lars708 (Feb 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

STITCHEEEZ 10/10


----------



## Aomame (Feb 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## toxapex (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10 she da bes


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

20/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

omg 1/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2016)

9/10 kawaii


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pipty (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Feb 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 21, 2016)

10/10 lol


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Feb 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kinda reminds of Infamous 1.

9.5/10


----------



## biibii (Feb 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

6/10 ahaha lmao


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 24, 2016)

9/10 <3


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## biibii (Feb 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

4/10 lizardmon shaving omg.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

6/10 noicee


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

8/10 

because misaki mei has been my fave eye-patched babu for so many years.


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Feb 24, 2016)

7/10

i dont know who those characters are but they're cute  and formatting is nice


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

3/10 hmm sorry, not really a fan


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)

10/10 so kawaii <3


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Feb 24, 2016)

10/10

It's simple and clean.

.... It's hard to let it go.


----------



## Llust (Feb 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

10/10 b&w is always the way to go. it's so soothing to the eyes.


----------



## Katattacc (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10 because it's a kitty


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10 that's rlly adorable


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

9/10

I mean its cute, so i want to eat it XD


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

4/10 sorry aha


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Anime 6/10


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2016)

2/10
Spoiler: ur signature is a spoiler


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

11/10 i'm dying


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

2/10
bub scares me


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

3/10 

Asking for donations aha


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

yeah..??

7/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

Amazing 10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

3/10 hmm sorry ;-;


----------



## himeki (Feb 25, 2016)

8/8 gr8 m8


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

1/1 also gr8 m8


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

3/10


----------



## himeki (Feb 25, 2016)

tem outta tem


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

7/10 ninja'd

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2016)

3/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10

ITS SO CUTE


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

1/10 sorryy


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

1/10 it's so emptyyy


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 25, 2016)

8/10 because of the gif


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

9/10 cause I can relate to "I hate everything -__-)"


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 25, 2016)

Hah 10/10


----------



## biibii (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10 omg.


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

I love the simplicity, it works and looks very well done. Props to the artist.

9/10

I just noticed the tags "vaati 4 pie"
 "vaati for life!" and "*vaati sucks*" :'(


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

Vaati said:


> I love the simplicity, it works and looks very well done. Props to the artist.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...



11/ 10 it was okay
Jk 8/10 spoopy


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

9\10 its very true and should be known.

This was my signature for October 2years ago xD i might update it if I dont feel lazy.


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

aixoo said:


> 10/10



10 outta 10 m8


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> 8/10



5/ 10 hedhog


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

4/10


----------



## biibii (Feb 25, 2016)

I LOOOVE YOUR SIG *** 11/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

4/10 still a bit too empty for mee


----------



## biibii (Feb 26, 2016)

3/10 too much going on 

i had a siggy like that a few years ago its ok


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10 namjoon is crying


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

it's a bit too purple and bright for me. 4/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10 cute + aethetically pleasing 
everything about you is aesthetically pleasing c':


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

PURPLE + MOON = BAYONETTA = 100/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 3, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Megan. (Mar 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

Idek what it says but it looks nice 7.5/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

0/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Mar 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

3/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

9/10 pretty cool/pretty


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10

purple ♥ and pretty. nice!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10
Cute mayor I guess!


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

10/10 who is he? lol


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 6, 2016)

9/10
Cute, but I'm running out of unfunny things to go with my rating.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 6, 2016)

8/10 LOL! ;p


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2016)

4.5/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 8, 2016)

6/10
Much weeb, but I recognize that it's Fire Emblem


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't like posting often on the same thread but 0/10 makes me cringe


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

Hmm not really a fan sorry ;-;
2/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

how can u not be a fan of suga

4/10 kind of creeps me out srry


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 8, 2016)

Megatastic said:


> 4/10



10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2016)

2/10
Mediocre quotes.


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 smol kuk.


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 9, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> 2/10
> Mediocre quotes.



why you gotta be so rude
7/10 for lols


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 9, 2016)

5/10 for originality and compactness!


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 9, 2016)

Jesirawr said:


> 5/10 for originality and compactness!



6/10 its funny


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

1/10 soz


----------



## Esphas (Mar 9, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Still not a fan of Kirby xD
I also don't like how it's not in the middle lmao 

1/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

6/10 cutee I like it


----------



## Esphas (Mar 9, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

1/10.... xD


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not really my style honestly, 6/10


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2016)

5/10, text only sigs are kinda boring \o/



ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> why you gotta be so rude


Rude, but honest :^O


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 10, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> 5/10, text only sigs are kinda boring \o/
> 
> 
> Rude, but honest :^O



4/10 its kinda funny


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 10, 2016)

I still kinda like dah Temmie.
Still am not into the weebo jazz.
6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

7/10 because lol


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

5/10 cute i guess lel


----------



## Esphas (Mar 10, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 10, 2016)

That, is a lot of kirby
7/10


----------



## emmareid (Mar 10, 2016)

wtf/10 


(6)


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2016)

7/10, you know a few languages, noice.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 11, 2016)

10/10 b


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

5/10 

I like it


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

10/10 super cute! ♥


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2016)

3/10, Photo not found :^U


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

10/10 cool!


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2016)

8/10

sugas cute looking (baby faced) not my ideal type though.


(hopefully thats sugah)


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2016)

8/10, It's pretty cool and I like your instagram.


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

10/10 because my name is on there.


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 15, 2016)

0/10 not those Kpop guys sigs again..


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> 8/10, It's pretty cool and I like your instagram.



thank you very much ;____<


lol 10/10 i love that its invisible,thats cool B)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

8/10 I like.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2016)

10/10 Baymax is really cute!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 16, 2016)

8/10
It's cute!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

7/10 cute! c:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 16, 2016)

It's cute and simple. 9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2016)

6/10 :^(


----------



## Elov (Mar 16, 2016)

10/10 really elegant. c:


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

10/10 much cute~


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2016)

6/10 a bit plain


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 16, 2016)

2/10

I don't like vampires/werewolves or whatever that guy is. ;n; They scare me.


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2016)

aixoo said:


> 5/10



7/10 i like the cleaness and all but idk who that is


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

bump cause i changed my sig


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

2/10 

They're funny though xD


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 17, 2016)

8/10 because reference!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

8/10 cause blue


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2016)

3/10

Interesting...?


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

@starry 10/10 mod quotes


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2016)

8/10 v noice.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 18, 2016)

10/10 love it.


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

10/10 i love big hero 6 omg.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

6/10 oooh I like it but it, but it makes my head hurt xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

haha which one is it? 8/10 the suspense kills me :/


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2016)

5/10, i like mei, but idk, the stuff on the right doesnt flow ~



ninja'd 10/10 for aesthetic bts.


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 18, 2016)

10/10
So cute *o*


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 18, 2016)

8/10 It's pretty.


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

6.5/10 super cute omg


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10
Having no sig is the new way of having a sig :^)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

7/10 for hellooxcutiee.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 haku ♥


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

it's simple but cute. 8/10


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

9/10
cuuute


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

1/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2016)

4/10
Just text so rip


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

still 8/10, putting just a pic as sig is too mainsteam ;}}}}}


----------



## Zane (Mar 22, 2016)

9/10 even though i lost a quest at the last second with the gore magala due to a crappy L button (or was it r button)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

why thank you sir! 9/10 for you, im loving that pupmkaboo!


----------



## kelpy (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10
I am a tiny plum.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

10000/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

7.5/10
It's just text, but you apparently found a way to make "just text" look super-stylish.


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 - dogs!!!!​


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10 simple yet pretty neat


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 pokemans

woah deja vu.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

9/10 because the word "pokemans" cracked me up!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

That's what my dad would call them when I was younger and I played a lot. It made me so mad, and he loved it. Haha!

8/10 
I am a tiny plum ^^;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10 Super cute!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

99,999/10 i love plants!!!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 xD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 

strange urge to eat gengar's tongue ;}


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 i love the simplicity.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 because now it has a tree.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10 dogs at a bar xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10

I love that gif.


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

4/10 what are those


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10 still a tree!!!!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10 I keep noticing that the text is changing every so often.


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

4/10 idk too basic


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

10/10 


ugghhh i need fates


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2016)

6/10 Because Gore Magala, but the text you have there kills it :^(
lol sniped x^DDDD

6/10, cute I guess.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## CluelessMayor (Mar 26, 2016)

10/10 omg so cuteee


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

10/10 ♥


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

ay now tht i have your attention, if yall could buy my mixtape tht'll be great! its called "the spoon" and its all aboot the trauma of being called a spoon by everyone you know, also 8/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

You have no signature! The absolute chaos of it all! I don't know what to dooo!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

Daw you like dah puppies!
Me too!
9/10 cause coot.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 god, look at those puppies!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

7/10 for what I assume is original art. Kudos.
Not maxed simply because it's not my style.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 Dogs are awesome!


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10, shimmering water is always awesome.


----------



## jiny (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dactal (Mar 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 I loved Danny Phantom


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

9/10 forever and ever and ever
yee


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 28, 2016)

11/-1 THERE ARE PUPPIES
(sorry mine sucks atm XD )


----------



## Ploom (Mar 28, 2016)

Well its all useful info i suppose..lol
3/10 XD


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

8/10 because of all the color and motion and kitties!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 cute doges


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

6/10 super original, but I LOST THE GAME, OHOHOHO NO, YOU LOST THE GAME


----------



## inkling (Mar 28, 2016)

7/10 lost points for trying so hard to be clever


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Mar 29, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2016)

6/10 I am terrified of that thing!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 29, 2016)

6/10. puppies are cute but too many texts.


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10
Satisfying to watch


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

1000000/10 i freakin love it XDDDD


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 Like the cool and spooky monster, but the cute and silly spider kisses xD


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 'cuz i like the tree background!


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

3/10 I'm a bit fixated on symmetry so the text on the side is a little weird.


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 that tongue tho


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

omg yes! tim and eric!!!!!!! 99999/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pipty (Mar 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2016)

2/10 not a fan, sorry ;-;


----------



## pipty (Mar 31, 2016)

5/10 dk what dat


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 31, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2016)

Kinda bare idkk ;-;
2.5/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pipty (Apr 1, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

2.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

9/10 Looks nice


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 1, 2016)

What happened to your signature!


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

Fixed it. Is the size okay now?

9/10 Cute puppies :3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Snas (Apr 2, 2016)

9/10 
I think its very cute


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10 cute!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 2, 2016)

5/10, is that something from Monster Hunter? I'm not sure at all.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10, and yes mine is from monster hunter


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10
Crabs and feet are my two favorite things.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10 because COMIC SAAANNNNSSS


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

4/10 I love dogs but ;-;


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

No worries they won't get drunk
Maybe
Also 9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

lol 1999/10 drunk dogs XDDDD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

3/10 i have no idea what are those in your sig lel


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10 I thought those shoes were something else at first LOL


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

4/10 sorrryyyy


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 3, 2016)

7/10

It's simple, clean, and gets to the point


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 Beach party! (Looks nice :3 )


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10 I like itt


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

its ok. 6/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 3, 2016)

Is it TAKUMI? 10/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

7.8/10 too much water


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 3, 2016)

11/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10





pickle inkii. said:


> 7.8/10 too much water


Seems fine to me...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10 :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

6/10. better than the previous one.


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10

Added game cards to my signature, but had to resize my graphic signature cause of the rules :c Anyone here know how to make my spoiler bar smaller?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10 for the new additions


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10 i love water


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10. i honestly like this one. better than your previous ones


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

ooh thx!

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ooh thx!
> 
> 9/10



but you rated mine 10 just now xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

snoozit said:


> but you rated mine 10 just now xD



oh, i did?? sorry i have the memory of a toothpaste XDDD


----------



## pipty (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10 deviljho


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 4, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pipty (Apr 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 1/10 sorry ;-;



yea nobody on tbt plays the witcher its too hardcore. LOL 

10/10 awesome gif


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10.


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2016)

8/8


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2016)

EXCUSE ME PRINCESS
do you even lift?
I deserve MORE UGH *hair flip, cries to sleep*


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

lol, ok ok i'll bump it up a tiny bit more, 99999/10


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

glitch number/10

(ill give a 7 XD )

watch me get a terrible rate XD


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 4, 2016)

1/10 

IT'S NOT IN THE CENTRE AA


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 1/10
> 
> IT'S NOT IN THE CENTRE AA



oh how psychic i am XD
-inserts "welp i tried" sticker here-

- - - Post Merge - - -




found one


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10 





k.k.lucario said:


> glitch number/10
> 
> (ill give a 7 XD )
> 
> watch me get a terrible rate XD


Your town name is Hoenn too?? ._.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

k.k.lucario said:


> oh how psychic i am XD
> -inserts "welp i tried" sticker here-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



THE GOLD "i tried" STICKER!!! XDDDDDD IT GOT ME, OH GOD IT GOT ME XDDDDDDD


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> THE GOLD "i tried" STICKER!!! XDDDDDD IT GOT ME, OH GOD IT GOT ME XDDDDDDD



XD that on its own should get a rate!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> 8/10
> Your town name is Hoenn too?? ._.



too? wait we both have towns named Hoenn? .o.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 4, 2016)

6/10
The background is a little unattractive


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Crash (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10 i love it sm​


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10 

Wow, this is one of the few signatures I really like


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10


k.k.lucario said:


> XD that on its own should get a rate!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah haha I've had the name Hoenn since acww, only cause I can't think of anything better. XD


Nightmares said:


> 8/10
> 
> Wow, this is one of the few signatures I really like


Is it because it's organized almost exactly like yours?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

101/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

Not sure what it is....1/10 ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

lol its a savager deviljho, also 5/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

5/10 

Really nice gif, but it seems kinda empty?


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 5, 2016)

6/10 but I think I may have rated you before!


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10 forgot what I rated you before.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 5, 2016)

10/10 very nice.

I have a rotating sig so have fun.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## OneRoomParty (Apr 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

3/10 only text ;-;


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 6, 2016)

Cucumber Dino! I know him!
7/10 for being clean, but Monster Hunter isn't quite my thing.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10 adorable little gif :3


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

4/10 ;-;


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

Not a fan of the AC sig, but aREA 11 SO 5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10, u tried


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

I dun get et 2/10

But hey, you tried ;D


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10 idfk what it is but it's cool


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

1/10 sorry Moko


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

You already gave me a 4/10 but now you're giving me a 2/10 even though nothing changed....lmaoo

2/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

i gave u a 4/10 cuz i didnt want to be mean, but i really dont care at this point in time "lmfao"


----------



## pipty (Apr 7, 2016)

10/10 for monsterhunter and your awesomeness


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

lol, 101/10 beautiful ;}


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

5/10 idk its weird but cool af


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

2/10 srry


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 7, 2016)

6/10 it looks cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

10/10, guy on the far right is cute ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

S?rgio? oh yes 

8/10


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Not a fan of the AC sig, but aREA 11 SO 5/10



WAIT DO YOU LIKE AREA 11


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10 because I like the signatures with people's villager lists and such, but the pixels are a little thick to immediately identify them.
Still cute


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 7, 2016)

10/10 cute and organised!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10 Pretty cool looking, but needs something else with it.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10 Looks a lot better but idk what those hamster things are lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

lol they're cats, "Palicoes to be exact! XDD


----------



## Damniel (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10 nice, but it would look better with some sort of background.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 8, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 4/10



I think your sig is too large.


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 8, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I think your sig is too large.



People have said this before, but I'm not sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> 7/10



3/10 
Why isn't it centered ;-;


----------



## pipty (Apr 8, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 8, 2016)

What is that xD
2/10


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10
FE right? i haven't played the new ones yet, but i love the artwork.


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10
Nice to look at, the text is light but not so light that you can't read it.


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

3/10 Sorry, but nothing fantastic about it


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

5/10 I like the graphics put on it, but the render is kinda bad so only half marks.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

4/10


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

0/10
oh look a furry


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> 0/10
> oh look a furry



not furries, palicos, do some research before running your mouth ;}


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> not furries, palicos, do some research before running your mouth ;}



theyre animals with human characteristics and by liking them that makes you a furry lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> theyre animals with human characteristics and by liking them that makes you a furry lol




them standing on their hind legs doesnt really make them have "human characteristics" bears do it all the time and they're not considered even remotely human-like :/


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> them standing on their hind legs doesnt really make them have "human characteristics" bears do it all the time and they're not considered even remotely human-like :/



theyre wearing clothes and fighting like humans .-.


----------



## tae (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> them standing on their hind legs doesnt really make them have "human characteristics" bears do it all the time and they're not considered even remotely human-like :/



they literally look like anthro versions of cats in famous video game characters clothes. i'm still gonna go with furry. :^) 


i love ur furry chun li, v cute. ur sig gets a solid 5/10. gg u.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also 10/10 for u evvie bc FE trash is gr8.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> theyre wearing clothes and fighting like humans .-.



alright sure, i'll give you that one, but me liking them doesnt really make me a "furry" its like saying everyone that watched zootopia and liked it is a furry :/


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> alright sure, i'll give you that one, but me liking them doesnt really make me a "furry" its like saying everyone that watched zootopia and liked it is a furry :/



alright fair enough on that one :v


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> alright fair enough on that one :v



:I


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 8, 2016)

Not sure if cats or squirrels or furrets or meerkats


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

cats lol, 9/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10 really nice background

@trickyfox. Got ninja'd once again lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> 8/10 really nice background



XDDD, 9/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10 because those cats are pretty cute


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

2/10, just a video ;-;


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10. Are those the cats from Monster Hunter?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

yes they are!^^ btw 9/10


----------



## Skylanx (Apr 8, 2016)

7\10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

0/10 theres not even a sig :/


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

wHY IS IT NOT CENTERED////?/?????//?// ;-;

3/10


----------



## Jackpot (Apr 9, 2016)

How do you centre signatures?

7.38/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> wHY IS IT NOT CENTERED////?/?????//?// ;-;
> 
> 3/10



ah, thank you for telling me!!, i forgot to make it centered!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> ah, thank you for telling me!!, i forgot to make it centered!!



there we go!, much better!


----------



## Damniel (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10 perfect loops don't exi---


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

lol what?^^^ also 9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

Because centered and perfect loop, 5/10 xD


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

9/10 IGN


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10 tenma is bae


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

2/10 Is that like....spit flying out its mouth xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

yup, its hungry deviljho!, also 2/10


----------



## tae (Apr 9, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

3/10


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

3/10
at least its not a furry


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

It's so small and blurry, you can't even tell what the **** it is xD 

1/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fancy 10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

4/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## tae (Apr 10, 2016)

4/10 look's like evvie's


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

lmfao 

7/10 Super nice


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 11, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 11, 2016)

That's actually kind of cute despite me not being a fan of the mario property.
9/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

10/10 dogs


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

1/10 only text and in tiny form even worse


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

honestly what is that u always have the weirdest signatures, 3/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

kianli said:


> honestly what is that u always have the weirdest signatures, 3/10



its kyle the nercylla! hes super cute!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

No idea what it is. 1/10


----------



## Elov (Apr 12, 2016)

A qt bear shaking its lil' tush? 11/10


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

it's huge. the fanart is cute tho, but the town card is like, gigantic.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

6/10

I like the arrangement, but I'm not a fan of the pink text and how nothing is capitalized.


----------



## riummi (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

4/10 It's okay but should be centered


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

it's not hideous, but i don't think it looks great either. a little sloppy on the render.. maybe.

4/10


----------



## Togekid (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't really get it. ?/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

4/10 (o=o)


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

9/10! ;}


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

lol wtf is it tho. 
5/10 bc ok.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

a konchu, also 5/10^^^


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10 i feel so bad for it 
but its so qt


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

lol why do you feel bad for it XDD??? also 6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Wtf is that xD
2/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

3/10 ;n;


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 13, 2016)

I am  very concerned for this lobster thing, but at the same time, creeped out.
7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2016)

4/10 I like the quotes


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

8/10 the mario/luigi sprites XDD


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 13, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

It's alright 5/10

That Jenna Marbles quote doe


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

10/10 Looks really nice!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 14, 2016)

8/10 You know those two are cute


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

10/10 dat booty tho


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

10/10 sigs are soo mainstream!!


----------



## Trip (Apr 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

10/10 actually


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

10/10 having a sig is too mainstream not having one is SO in right now


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

Lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 16, 2016)

9/10 that the is cutest thing everrrr


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 16, 2016)

4/10

i mean i recognise all the things on there but as you said yourself, 'cluttered' is not usually a good look for a signature lmao


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 16, 2016)

tearypastel said:


> 4/10
> 
> i mean i recognise all the things on there but as you said yourself, 'cluttered' is not usually a good look for a signature lmao



I really like it honestly each to their own, I suppose.
8/10


----------



## Mario. (Apr 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 16, 2016)

idc if you gave me 1 thats an sao sig so 10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

0/10 Sorry, not a fan but you like it and that's all that matters.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 16, 2016)

6/10
Not a big fan of Pokemon, but it looks cool


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

0/10 

nope


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

1/10 sorryy


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2016)

2.0


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

2.0 whut xD

6/10 cool


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 16, 2016)

I dont understand.. Its so...

1/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 16, 2016)

9/10, yes!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

8/10 Love the card backround :0


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 18, 2016)

8/10 because I still think it's adorbs


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2016)

9/10.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10 The two dragons breathing fire at each other was a nice touch...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

3/10 kinda bland...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 21, 2016)

6/10, probably would be amazing if I knew the anime it's from.


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> 6/10, probably would be amazing if I knew the anime it's from.



looks like durarara.

also, 2/10 it's ugly and i'm not willing to open spoilers.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't like how the water is green, but it's really cool apart from that xD

7/10

I was just wondering, where do you get these images / drawings from?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10 ;}


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 21, 2016)

5/10, copy-pasted dragon sprites are kinda meh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

4/10 i liked the bleu one better ;-;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 22, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2016)

4/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2016)

10/10 because I thought the tips of the shoes were balls XD


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2016)

8/10 wtf? xD


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2016)

10/10 because pokemon


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 24, 2016)

2/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2016)

0/10 I hate that show


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

3/10

lol why do you hate it
I used to hate it but as soon as I gave it a chance I loved it


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2016)

6/10 because front flip


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 24, 2016)

9/10
is that a barcode


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

3/10 Sorry





Infinity said:


> 10/10 because I thought the tips of the shoes were balls XD


HAHAHA SAME XD


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## tae (Apr 26, 2016)

5/10 looks like evvies old one.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 26, 2016)

7/10.would be better without the spoilers.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm really digging this, despite the fact that it's anime.
9/10!


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Ploom (Apr 26, 2016)

0/10 like omg what ever loser


Jk 10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

7/10 Are the lava lamps supposed to create a joke or something? xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10 who doesn't love Ditto?


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

8/10 too funny xD


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10 :}


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Seroja (Apr 26, 2016)

9/10 fascinating!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10 perfect


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 love him ;_;


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh. Oh, I don't know about that one.
6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10 looks delicious! P:


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

2/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 i want ;-;


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10
It looks like one of those super clumsy people from infomercials.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 for Roxas ♥


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

2/10 the animation is ugly


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10 cute!


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 28, 2016)

One of the best movies! 
10/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2016)

2/10 :/


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

10/10 Looks amazing!


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2016)

10/10
The toughest Ditto on the block


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

10/10 love that ditto


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2016)

-1/10 oh god


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

lol XDD

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2016)

wat happened to your chocolate mousse?


----------



## Zenxolu (May 1, 2016)

9.5/10 if that's the work of studio Ghibli then it looks awesome.


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

7/10 not a fan of the pic... but it has a very wise quote!


----------



## Fjoora (May 1, 2016)

8/10 because ditto


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

2/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> wat happened to your chocolate mousse?



lol i replaced it with this one, its so much cuter!!


----------



## ok.sean (May 1, 2016)

10/spoopy
v spoopy


----------



## ok.sean (May 1, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 10/10
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



10/spoopy
v spoopy


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Added a little something something to mine ;p


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 2, 2016)

i see no signature


----------



## Fjoora (May 2, 2016)

10/10 BIRDIES SO COOT


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

9/10 it's cool but I just don't like dogs so much


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

3/10 that's kind of a lot of ACNL signatues, plus all the spoilers


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

0/10 don't see that ditto
But I can't put exactly the 3 pictures because it's passing the rules >_>


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

I suck at this lmao

I'll change it later


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

10000/10 lemons ;}


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 3, 2016)

10/10 still cute and funny


----------



## Aronthaer (May 3, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> 10/10 still cute and funny



7.8/10 too many spoilers


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

1/10 ;-;


----------



## Aronthaer (May 3, 2016)

-6/10, you betrayed the lobster.


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> -6/10, you betrayed the lobster.



this one is better lol

1/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

I don't like spiders but the sig is funny to look at. 8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hollowby (May 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

lol 7/10 for that link


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 6, 2016)

Ew 2/10 sorry


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

its not wat you think XD

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

3/10 disturbing


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

3/10 kind of plain


----------



## Nightmares (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> its not wat you think XD
> 
> 7/10



That's not what I meant doe xD

3/10 ;-;


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 6, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 6, 2016)

7/10, I like the starry sky :]


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

Thank you :3

5/10 because foxes are cute but evil


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Bilaz (May 6, 2016)

8/10
Pretty stars, animated and with cute villager sprites!


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

1/10 its too small ;-;


----------



## Hollowby (May 6, 2016)

5/10 because whaatt


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

5/10 i have no idea who that is and it's weird af lmao


----------



## Bilaz (May 6, 2016)

9/10
Really good art! 
Also, my signature is so small because I made it for a forum with a 70 pixel limit. ^^


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

****ing ninjas
6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

8/10 cool art but ehh


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

2/10 too lazy to click


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> 2/10 too lazy to click



You get lazy award 
8/10 the words on how they loo can be changed to something cooler


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> You get lazy award
> 8/10 the words on how they loo can be changed to something cooler



2/10

thanks, it's wingdings and comic sans (I'm undertale trash)


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

8/10
I know I can see that
But just click it I promised it will be good


----------



## Aali (May 6, 2016)

6/10 would click again


----------



## Jp_ (May 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> 6/10 would click again



 yeah see it was awesome

6/10 don't like that show much


----------



## Jp_ (May 6, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> yeah see it was awesome
> 
> 6/10 don't like that show much



5/10, Really big

:O really?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

Jp_ said:


> 5/10, Really big
> 
> :O really?



Nope I kinda hate it 
And so what if it's big it's awesome
5/10


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

7/10 Haha looks awesome but I think it would look better if you got rid of the spoiler and resized it


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> 7/10 Haha looks awesome but I think it would look better if you got rid of the spoiler and resized it


I'm bad at doing those stuff I just found it in Google
one of my friends it's gonna help me resized it
I just hope I have it by tomorrow
so for now enjoy it big

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 6/10 lazy but lemons yo


----------



## LunarMako (May 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hollowby (May 7, 2016)

8/10 I love villager signatures


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

6/10 

Nice!


----------



## Fleshy (May 7, 2016)

9/10

very aesthetically appealing


----------



## Hollowby (May 7, 2016)

6.10 cute spooky


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

0/10 xD


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (May 7, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (May 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 7, 2016)

3/10

Sorry but my eyes are hurting >_<


----------



## Hollowby (May 7, 2016)

9/10 love the animate signature! only the black texts is a little bit off.


----------



## Jp_ (May 7, 2016)

10/10 I love rose pedals so much <3


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

8/10 Have yet to see this show but gif looks cool!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 7, 2016)

5/10 lemons but you lazy


----------



## Jp_ (May 7, 2016)

Cool, I like the resize 6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 7, 2016)

See better   I was just waiting on my friend to do that. Because I can't jajaja

And still 5/10 I don't like the show


----------



## Fjoora (May 8, 2016)

That guy is pretty chill but could be implemented better 7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

Jesirawr said:


> That guy is pretty chill but could be implemented better 7/10



Since when I'm a guy? And this image was very long >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 love that movie


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Since when I'm a guy?


I think he was referring to the sig lol

Anyways 5/10 it shouldn't have a black background


----------



## riummi (May 8, 2016)

5/10 ninja'd


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> I think he was referring to the sig lol
> 
> Anyways 5/10 it shouldn't have a black background



who ask you nox??? And what background should it have?

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10 sorry I hate pink


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 8, 2016)

10/10 dat zebra doe


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> who ask you nox??? And what background should it have?


Wow someone is pretty defensive LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

It looked better when it was just white


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> Wow someone is pretty defensive LMAO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It looked better when it was just white



Sorry just on those days..... I get very defensive for my part 
And fine il tell my friend who resize it for me to change the background and to see if he can fix the word a bit to make it clear

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw 4/10 change those lemon you lazy lover lemon ditto


----------



## CaityCupcakes10 (May 8, 2016)

8/10!  It's very cute :3
Mine is not creative or original at all, but oh well x3


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

4/10 love the low quality look tho


----------



## Serk102 (May 9, 2016)

8/10 I really like that you stuck it to the man and decided to right align your signature.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

8/10 would click again those background were cool


----------



## Fjoora (May 14, 2016)

I'm digging that chill little poke zeeb 9/10


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 14, 2016)

10/10 Omfg dogs.


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

6/10

Also off topic but what is that in your avatar? I see it everywhere and I'm clueless.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 14, 2016)

7/10
Its Sans From UnderTale


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing said:


> 7/10
> Its Sans From UnderTale



Thank you so much for clearing this up for me lol. Also welcome to The Bell Tree and the Basement.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

I like it 10/10


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## silicalia (May 14, 2016)

8/10
Understated, but still good


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

9/10

It's really nice & cute


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

9/10 mini ghost


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

10/10 
That zebra is awesome!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

10/10 that adorable


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 15, 2016)

10/10 
blank


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

06/60


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

5/10 I just like the pipplup and horsea


----------



## Hollowby (May 16, 2016)

10.10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

It's pretty 9/10.


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

9/10

lov the "yeah bro" zebra


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 17, 2016)

7/10 its cute yo


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

9/10 it's cute but me don't like pink


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 17, 2016)

9/10. Love the rotating signatures in the spoiler and the Blitzle is adorable.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2016)

7/10

I temporarily changed my signature to match the recent Brewster's Cafe topics.


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

9/10

i like the concept of it, looks good


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

9/10 it's hilarious


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

2/10 ehh to pink to plain for my taste


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

10/10 look cute


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

5/10 looks cool


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

The why 5?

5/10 just an avatar ehh


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

spoiler bar takes away 5 

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

So? 

5/10 avatar just like that are plain to me


----------



## Hollowby (May 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

10/10! Great animation.


----------



## Akira-chan (May 20, 2016)

7.5/10. 


Moosic is good


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Taj (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

8/10 lol


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

9/10 adorable


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

9/10 bring back good memory


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

10/10 Zebras


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

10/10 that cute emolga


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 22, 2016)

10/10, that's adorable


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

8/10 prefer the other ones


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

4/10 I have no idea.... And doesn't even look funny


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> 4/10 I have no idea.... And doesn't even look funny



which one did ya get?
its changing
7/10 once again


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

What do you mean it changed it just stuck on one of the person looking mad

So once again 4/10


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

8/10 adorable


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Now I see it  and yet nah I don't get that show

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Celes (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (May 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (May 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Celes (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 26, 2016)

1/10 creepy mainstream korean girl


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

4/10 ;-;


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Akira-chan (May 26, 2016)

7/10 :L


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

4/10


----------



## princesse (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

3/10 not really anything there


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 26, 2016)

6/10.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Naekoya (May 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## DaCoSim (May 27, 2016)

10/10!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 27, 2016)

2/10. Sorry just not my thing.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

8/10 very weird


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

5/10 idk


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

2/10


----------



## namiieco (May 27, 2016)

6/10

my sig took me 3 minutes to make so i better get atleast 10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 27, 2016)

10/10 blitzle <3


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

0/10 cringetale


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 27, 2016)

0/10 Not insulted


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

It's actually zebstrika
I can noticed it right away for me but other people to know it's zebstrika it's the tail
Blitzle has it shorter while zebstrika longer and has a star shape in the end

Btw you 6/10


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## axo (May 27, 2016)

1058/1058


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## milkyi (May 27, 2016)

nirvana is cool

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

1/10 sorry lmao


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## DaCoSim (May 28, 2016)

10/10 too cute!!!!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

10/10 it's so cute


----------



## DaCoSim (May 28, 2016)

10/10. So fruity!!!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 29, 2016)

6/10, but -10 because the language in your signature is not full of rude words. ...kurtkurtkurtkurtkurt


----------



## teto (May 29, 2016)

10/10 screw nathan


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MayorVillager (May 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

10/10 so cute


----------



## Opal (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (May 30, 2016)

8/10 cute but idk who that is


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

0/10

What signature ??


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

0/10 still nothing


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

9/10 <3


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

6.5/10 Really unique! ^^


----------



## Opal (Jun 1, 2016)

8/10 so cute!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 1, 2016)

10/10 great


----------



## Puffy (Jun 1, 2016)

10/10 its so cute...


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

7.5/10 Lovely Sig, I really like it. ^^


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 1, 2016)

haha, 8/10 ~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

8/10 it's cute


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 4, 2016)

7.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;

(Mine is so messy now but oh well lmao)


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Jun 4, 2016)

it looks like something from the terrokkar forest but purple. 
10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

8/10 

Cool


----------



## Aali (Jun 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## chapstick (Jun 4, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aali (Jun 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 5, 2016)

7.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 5, 2016)

1.


----------



## Aali (Jun 5, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 6, 2016)

8/10. What is that thing?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 7, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

3skulls said:


> What is that thing?



what thing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and 8/10


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 7, 2016)

10


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 7, 2016)

3/10 sozz


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byebi (Jun 8, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

9.5/10 adorable


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

8/10 i would say 10 but the last 3 ghosts never load for me for some reason


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

1/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Byebi (Jun 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

It terrifies me sorry. >.< 2/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

3/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

2.5/10
I'm guessing you don't like hugs or penguins? ;o;


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I like both its all the words .-.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jun 8, 2016)

10/10 that hamster is fab af


----------



## Opal (Jun 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Opal (Jun 8, 2016)

10/10 ♥‿♥ Hamster


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

7/10 
I got ninja

Too much stuff in the same place


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

8/8 m8 ;}


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 8, 2016)

8/10 for pure cuteness


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

DaCoSim = 10/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

5.5/10 I love the Hamster even more now! ^^


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 5.5/10 I love the Hamster even more now! ^^


 Its gonna grow on you


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 9, 2016)

What a cutie 8/10.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

10/10!!


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

8/10 ~ the flowers are rlly nice (they move like the ghosts on mine!) and the colour is nice too! I just personally don't like the quote too much,


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

10/10 ghosts lol

the quote is my life motto lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

8/10
its cute but i just find petals pink and dont like pink


----------



## moonford (Jun 9, 2016)

2/10 I don't like Zebstrika...


----------



## Byebi (Jun 9, 2016)

2/10
? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## chapstick (Jun 10, 2016)

11/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ErinKireina (Jun 10, 2016)

7/10 haha


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

2/10 to simple


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10
Would be better without the spoiler tag


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10 prefer the 3 hamster


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2016)

8/10 Looks neat plus Wind Waker


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 11, 2016)

3/10 it's simple


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

9/10 crazy


----------



## Razpup (Jun 11, 2016)

7/10
Pretty informational, bro


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 13, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## squidhoney (Jun 13, 2016)

5/10, cute but crowded


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 13, 2016)

3/10 to much *shudder* Japanesse


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 13, 2016)

1/10 no marina or any diamonds, _*please*_


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 13, 2016)

awe thanks! and 4/10 no effort, but cute!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

6/10

I don't like pink... Plus it look a little glitchy


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

8/10 looks cool but have no idea


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## squidhoney (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10
marina is bae


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

8/10 honestly the words neener and squeener amuse me and idk why


----------



## DarkKing427 (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10

Gifs always stand out to everyone.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10 ♥


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Hoi!!!

10/10
Pokemon is the best thing ever
And Blitzle's cool too.
Plus I like the town themes that you have in the spoiler (is that what it's called?)


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 16, 2016)

*9/10 *


----------



## Razpup (Jun 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 16, 2016)

4/10


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

0/10
(sorry it's just disturbing)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 17, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

7/10
(dangit I broke the 5/10 chain)


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

0/10 sorry


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

5/10
I think its car mugging


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10
Neat team


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

4/10 every times it's just get more...

Sorry


----------



## Miharu (Jun 18, 2016)

9/10 XD So cuteee


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 18, 2016)

10/10 I like it a lot.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

8/10

I don't have a soft spot for whatever those are called, but I still like the Mayor. (Honestly I like the other sandals better) I like the background. Is that spring or autumn?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

8/10 I like her I'm just no big fan of pink


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

4.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

0/10

Have no idea people who comments when they have no sig for the moment

No hard feelings snoozit


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> 0/10
> 
> Have no idea people who comments when they have no sig for the moment
> 
> No hard feelings snoozit



i actually had a sig when i posted but decided to go all blank afterwards. dont feel like using any avatars and sigs for the moment because i cant find some good ones.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i actually had a sig when i posted but decided to go all blank afterwards. dont feel like using any avatars and sigs for the moment because i cant find some good ones.



But what about your turt?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> But what about your turt?



the turt was good but i couldnt find a matching sig so it kinda affected me . i just want everything to be matching and nice. all about the aesthetic lol


----------



## Discord (Jun 19, 2016)

None/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

3.


----------



## squidhoney (Jun 19, 2016)

2/10


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2016)

6/10 very pretty


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

8.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

10/10 now it's good jajaja


----------



## Pearls (Jun 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

6.


----------



## moonford (Jun 20, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10 cute ghost


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10 cute Pokemon


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

5/10!


----------



## Ami (Jun 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Irelia (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10 
hardcore tokyo ghoul fan


----------



## tae (Jun 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2016)

8/10 So cute!!!


----------



## Ploom (Jun 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 21, 2016)

9/10, bc i love lava lamps <3


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2016)

Crash said:


> 9/10, bc i love lava lamps <3



10/10 beautiful. ;_;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

9/10. I like platypus


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2016)

5.5/10 Zebras are cute...


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

2/10 Its...um....odd...


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10

its a lil platypus


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10 Pretty & Funny I love it!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

9/10 still rocking that platypus


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10
So pretty. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10~


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 23, 2016)

5/10. I think it's pretty, but don't really like it past that.


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

0/10 I don't like it nor do I understand so, nah...


----------



## blossum (Jun 24, 2016)

8/10 What a cute lil platy


----------



## Pearls (Jun 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

5/10 the flag reminds me of the confederate flag lmao


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jun 25, 2016)

9/10..but does he have to pee?...poop?


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

4/10
What's happening


----------



## tae (Jun 25, 2016)

1/10 i don't like spoiler signatures.


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

10/10 it's so cute flub


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jun 25, 2016)

10/10 Creative and cute!


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

5/10 all the parts of it look good but maybe it'd be nicer if it was centered and things a little,


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jun 25, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> 5/10 all the parts of it look good but maybe it'd be nicer if it was centered and things a little,



It was just the program I used that made it off centre. Thanks for the feedback!

For your sig... 7/10 it's a bit plain but the ghosts are cute.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

5/10 Its cute...


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

Um...What is this?
2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

1/10 sozz

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad....3.5/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

0/10 It confuses me.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

??/10 bc i see nothing there.


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

9/10 sword guy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

5/10 I just like the lava lamp


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

8/10 zzzzt zzzzt


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

9/10 teletubbies ?? sign me the heck up.


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

7/10...Plain but cute. c:


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

Ooh cute 7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

6/10 c:


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

9/10 it's so cute


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

7/10 ^^


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

7/10. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

9/10 it's cute but -1 becaused there something in the middle transparent


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 27, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> 9/10 it's cute but -1 becaused there something in the middle transparent



//cough Copyrighted xD

I'll give you a...5/10


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

what am I even looking at...lol
1/10 >.<


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 27, 2016)

5/10

Kind of random. . .


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

5.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

8.


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 28, 2016)

8/10 I love the colours.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't know who it is but i like the colours, it's really pretty, 9/10 (ninjad)

it's nice! 8/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

10/10
Smol ghosts are my weakness


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

5.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

7.5/10 c:


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jun 28, 2016)

8/10 it's cute


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

7.


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

5/10 c:


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 28, 2016)

8/10

Cute


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

7. what happened to normal zebstrika lmao


----------



## Discord (Jun 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 28, 2016)

7.8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> 7. what happened to normal zebstrika lmao



What wrong with shiny


----------



## Cailey (Jun 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 29, 2016)

7.


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

5/10 c:


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 29, 2016)

3/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

0/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

8.5/10 Pretty & I like Torterra. c:


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

Pretty Sexy 100/10.


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

7.5/10 Simple & I like it. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 30, 2016)

7/10. Cute, but a bit basic.


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

2/10 meh...


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 30, 2016)

8/10 Cute :3


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

pretty basic

- - - Post Merge - - -

yikes i forgot my rate: 7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10 I prefer center


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

8.5/10 c:


----------



## Daydream (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10 Really cute :3


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

7.5/10 really nice. c:


----------



## Tensu (Jul 1, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know what it is so I will go neutral ~ 5/10 c:


----------



## _G~ (Jul 1, 2016)

foooooooooooood
10/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10 I like it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

8.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 2, 2016)

8 / 10


----------



## Discord (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

6.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

//puts a finger to everyone's lips

5/10


----------



## Ploom (Jul 2, 2016)

errr 3/10 (although it matches your avatar, which is nice)


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10 XD


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10, it's cute


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10 Cool, bro


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10 cute birbs


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

9/19 it's cute


----------



## Daydream (Jul 3, 2016)

9/10 Cute


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 3, 2016)

8/10 nice


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 3, 2016)

8/10 cool.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

7/10, noice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

9/10 very cool


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 3, 2016)

7/10, cute.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

8/10 cute dog!! (i cant wait to see the movie!)


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 3, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;-;
Nice rounded edges though haha


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

2/10
Snipped....


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

8/10 c: I love the owls! OwO


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2016)

Not sure why people had to start drama just because their signature was being rated poorly. This is a forum game, it should be for fun and not taken seriously, if someone gives you a low rating, just laugh it off, there's no need to call them out and start unnecessary drama. If you can't handle a little, fun "criticism" then don't bother posting here.

I've gone ahead and cleaned up the thread, but if I see this happening again, I won't think twice about locking it, indefinitely. This goes for everyone. Don't ruin the thread for everyone else just because you can't handle a little lighthearted fun.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

8/10 c;


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 3, 2016)

A solid 9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 3, 2016)

4/10 sorry


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

5/10 What's it from?


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 3, 2016)

10/10 the pixels look so cute !! >.<


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

shigure said:


> 10/10 the pixels look so cute !! >.<



Thank you!
I love yours too! 8/10!


----------



## Aronthaer (Jul 3, 2016)

9/10 adorbs :3


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Hm...6/10 I like this.


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Boomp! c:


----------



## Pearls (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

7.5/10 c:


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

You obviously don't like Piplup. ;o;
8/10


----------



## Aronthaer (Jul 4, 2016)

12/11


----------



## Aquari (Jul 4, 2016)

6/10 lol wot?


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10 Owls 0w0


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 4, 2016)

6/10 this time


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10 i personally relate to the unpopular thing lmao


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

10/10 so cute and funny


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 4, 2016)

Velour said:


> 8/10 i personally relate to the unpopular thing lmao



( Watamote is like the best anime ever )

9/10 to the person above


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10, I love it.


----------



## Aronthaer (Jul 5, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 5, 2016)

Turtwig is better/10


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2016)

2/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

1/10 I dislike guns.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 5, 2016)

4/10

It's cute, but I don't like the loop, and the icon looks kinda out of place


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

5.5/10 Is he drowning?


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 5, 2016)

6/10 extra points for pokemon


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 5, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 5.5/10 Is he drowning?



Yup, it's like a metaphor though 

4/10
Sorry, I'm not a fan of the text ;___;


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 5, 2016)

7/10 Don't know who it is, but the colours are cool and it probably means a lot to you


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 5, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 5, 2016)

6/10

I like the gifs, but they seem a little "out of place"


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2016)

6/10 I like the colors


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

6/10 it's cute


----------



## moonford (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2016)

so pretty <3
8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

4/10 ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 7, 2016)

3/10 sorry dude, I have no idea what it is ;___;


----------



## Taj (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10

I do not have the power to save the Korean addicts


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2016)

10/10 Wow! Very nicely done!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

9/10 I love transformers


----------



## moonford (Jul 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 7, 2016)

1/10

Not alot to rate tbh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10 cool


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10

Cute. Town Signature is pretty cool, also.


----------



## Crash (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10, i really like the shape/design of it c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 8, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 8, 2016)

I love everything about the ocean

11/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

8.5/10 c:


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 8, 2016)

10000000000000/10

OMG YOU DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH I LOVE MELISSA!!
SHE'S JUST THE BEST


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

00jachna said:


> 10000000000000/10
> 
> OMG YOU DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH I LOVE MELISSA!!
> SHE'S JUST THE BEST


Melissa is my life! 
8.5/10 c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

9/10 really cute


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

Adorable! 9/10


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

7/10, idk who that is oops


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 9, 2016)

7/10 
Nice gif

(But sawsbuck is cooler )


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

8.5/10 c:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

2/10 I don't like nipples.


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

idk what it is, uhm, 2/10?


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

byuntae said:


> idk what it is, uhm, 2/10?



Its a person falling on a couch.  c:


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

1/10.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 9, 2016)

7/10 super noice


----------



## Licorice (Jul 9, 2016)

9/10  it's really neatly organized


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 10, 2016)

8/10 it is very cute but not super original


----------



## moonford (Jul 10, 2016)

7.5/10 c:


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 10, 2016)

7,


----------



## moonford (Jul 10, 2016)

5/10 Who are they? They are all pretty. <3


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 10, 2016)

9 c;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 10, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 5/10 Who are they? They are all pretty. <3



they're called wonder girls. they're a kpop group and my sig is from their new song: why so lonely. you should def go check it out.


----------



## moonford (Jul 10, 2016)

snoozit said:


> they're called wonder girls. they're a kpop group and my sig is from their new song: why so lonely. you should def go check it out.



Their great! I didn't know they sang " The DJ is mine"! 8.5/10


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 10, 2016)

btw does anyone know how to center your signature ;~;


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

Jackpot said:


> btw does anyone know how to center your signature ;~;



You do [.center]signature image here[/center] without the fullstop.
5/10 not that bad


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

7/10 ayy


----------



## moonford (Jul 10, 2016)

2/10 The Nipple.


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

10/10 OMG YAS

I'm not expecting a decent rating for mine lol, I just love that gif above me *_*


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

6/10 ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

That background color is fab so 9/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10 Fab.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10 :^)


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

8/10 stills cute piplup


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2016)

4.


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

0. Creepy dolls are creepy.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

0/10 I hate that anime.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

6/10 looks creepy


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

That's the point.  c:


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 17, 2016)

8/10, it's a little small but it's kind of my aesthetic so


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

8/10 it's nice and neat


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 17, 2016)

0/10 because i'm valor (just kidding though, it's cool 9/10!)


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

8/10 cute ghosts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

7/10 il prefer the benkei of okami


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

6/10, the other one was better ;-;


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

10/10 team mystic for life


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

8/10 ehh


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

6/10 ;-;


----------



## vel (Jul 17, 2016)

6/10 no interest in yokai tbh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

7.


----------



## moonford (Jul 20, 2016)

0 creepy.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 20, 2016)

5.5/10 The kitties are better. c;


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

10/10 would read again!


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 21, 2016)

6.83/10 

Haven't got a clue what it is v.v


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 21, 2016)

8/10, it's cute!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

7/10 a bit plain but cute


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

10/10

So cute :3


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

0/10


is there meant to be a sig?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 21, 2016)

10


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 21, 2016)

lol 10! your sig is hilarious!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

7.5/10

lol ... what happened to my imgur pic


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

10/10 lmao

remember to upload the image to a host site like imgur XD


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

i did, it still expired, or didnt copy the right link.. but it was an imgur link :/


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

lol rip


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

what a hassle


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

lol yup i hate the process


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

5/10 ^-^


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 23, 2016)

10/10 tae more like bae


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 26, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

7/10 ;3


----------



## Tensu (Jul 26, 2016)

7/10 still can't see his face lmfao


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 26, 2016)

8/10 puppieeeeessssssssss


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

0/10 
And this is for signatures not profile pictures


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh yeah...woops! i got confused cus the avatar one was right above this one


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 26, 2016)

0 - no sig :\


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Reav (Jul 26, 2016)

10

idk what it is but i love how its drawn and how clean it looks


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 27, 2016)

4.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jul 27, 2016)

7. It's great, but the transition seems a bit... twitchy? It's funny though.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

10/10 I have a friend named Nathan lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

9/10 noice mario/luigi sprites!


----------



## Tensu (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10 ;D


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Reav (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jul 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10 yo


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

0/10 No.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

5/10
Yo-kai....


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 0/10 No.



;-; mean

But I know u luv that sig ;-)

10/10 cuz u my senpai


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2016)

8-10 :'v


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2016)

7/10. Cute dreamies but it's off-centre.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

9/10 what game though?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

10/10 again


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 28, 2016)

9/10 :3 it looks cool and Mario.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 28, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 28, 2016)

10/10

papa franku


----------



## Puffy (Jul 28, 2016)

10/10 its very pretty


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 28, 2016)

8/10, i don't watch anime and things but it's really cool


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10 needs to be centered tho!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10 idk how to do that.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10 plus one for spinning pixel Mario.
Total/ 9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> 9/10 idk how to do that.



highlight all the text then press this icon/button




also 10/10, idk whos sig im rating i havent resfreshed the page yet lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks! 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

no prob!, 10/10 ;}


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

I like how mine was the most uncreative but I got 10/10.
9/10 for nice art style, but I've no idea what it is.

I GOT NINJAED BUT WHATEVER


----------



## Tensu (Jul 29, 2016)

11/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10 FOR GIFS
JIFS
YIFS


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10 666


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10 Two spinning Marios


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10 it looks better that way lol


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10 The two spinning so Marios are good XD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 29, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10
I CAN'T UPLOAD MY EGG GIF


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

Biscuuit30 said:


> 10/10
> I CAN'T UPLOAD MY EGG GIF



make sure you have it on a image hosting site like imgur, then when you make your sig, click the upload image icon and put in the url of the image!, make sure its not taller than 250 pixels!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also 9/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

I tried but my file type isn't supported.
R.I.P. my egg gif.

Also 9.9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

what file type is it? 

10/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Tonic said:


> what file type is it?
> 
> 10/10


MP4
10.5/10 because I think I know what it is


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10 Bob got da booti


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

Biscuuit30 said:


> MP4
> 10.5/10 because I think I know what it is



oh o.o ive never heard of a gif that was an mp4!

also 9/10


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

1/10 2 blurry 4 me


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 30, 2016)

5/10

too many pixels >.<


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

7/10

I like the image, but it could do with a border, and the text kinda ruins the atmosphere.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

2/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

7/10 Not enough blue


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

...I just changed mine. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

(But bump)


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

100/10 bob is thicc


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

20/10 Actually has collar bones.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2016)

2/10.

you can't do bumps on these kinds of threads, just wait until somebody responds :/


----------



## Puffy (Jul 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

20/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> 2/10.
> 
> you can't do bumps on these kinds of threads, just wait until somebody responds :/


I just wanted to try joke bumping something, plan failed.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

6/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

whenever I bump in the basement it's a joke for some reason because I'm weird
10/10 For not being clich?.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

I MESSED UP THE ISZE WHY
And 1000/10 for having no sig.
Because most sits are really clich? with dreamie sprites on a pixel background.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

9/10 only cause no pics but omg the realization they have Tardis houses! lol


----------



## Bowie (Jul 31, 2016)

8/10

Awesome design.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 31, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 1, 2016)

nvm skip me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 1, 2016)

Nil


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2016)

Awake said:


> 7/10



7/10

私は徹底的に沈黙を楽しみます。


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> 7/10
> 
> 私は徹底的に沈黙を楽しみます。



そうですか。

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 simple and neat


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2016)

9/10 cute :3


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 because why not.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 because why not ^^


----------



## Puffy (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 1, 2016)

Idk who those people are but 9/10 cause good art


----------



## Puffy (Aug 1, 2016)

theyre danny and ross from game grumps/steam train c:
10/10 cute puppy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Aug 2, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 2, 2016)

0/10 I really hate that show


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

10/10 ^_~


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 2, 2016)

0/10 i dont like tiffany


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

10/10 pretty


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 2, 2016)

6.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

lolwut 7/10 because it matches with your avi.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 2, 2016)

8/10

Nice and edgy


----------



## pipty (Aug 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

10/10 Cute! :3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 2, 2016)

8/10!

- - - Post Merge - - -

poo, i dont have one-sorry! rate twentyonepilots


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 2, 2016)

9/10 for twentyonepilots


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

10/10 :3


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2016)

9/10

I can only assume that it's a poem or a few lyrics to a song?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 2, 2016)

10/10 

(Also awesome avatar, that gets a 10 too)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

9/10 puppies


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

lolwut 10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

8/10 not really I fear something else


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

9/10 , just not a Mario fan


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

2/10
(Hope there isn't a limit on how many of these you can do, I'm pretty bored haha)


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 4, 2016)

9/10 so cute!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

9/10

Cute :3

Edit: Oops.

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 5, 2016)

-5/10 could've been better


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

5/10 cool looking but I'm not sure what it means


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

3/10 too small and not centered


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2016)

wut 
5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

4/10 I'm not really sure what that is


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

4/10 not a fan of mlp


----------



## Discord (Aug 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10

It's incredibly adorable.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 thankyou so much ahhhh 
I really ship Discord and Celestia


----------



## Name (Aug 6, 2016)

Your signature is so cute!! 

Obviously it took a long time and I loooovveeee it!


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

None/10

It's broken


----------



## Puffy (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 cute sprites


----------



## Locket (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10 not a fan but its cute 

(I have the best sig ever am I right?)


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 breakin the mold!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10

i think mine is absolutely  beautiful


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10

Pearl is my favorite gem


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 6, 2016)

4/10 T_T


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

4/10 has the CN on it and the website watermark too rip


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

umm okay? 7/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

-1/10


----------



## MidnaEmiko (Aug 6, 2016)

3/10 Spoilersss


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Aug 6, 2016)

1/10 what the heck.

ohhh its ponies.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

0/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

hilarious 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10 i like minimal.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10 i dont like it but i know you do ;}


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

Tonic said:


> 8/10 i dont like it but i know you do ;}


Oh you XD

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 friend boost ;}


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Bowie (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10

Aesthetics.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10 also ;}


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 because the city is gorgeous hhh


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10 cute!


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 aesthetic


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10, also cute ;}


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

The Tiffany in me likes it- 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 7, 2016)

A generous 7/10 because the city is beautiful at night...


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

7/10 spoilers why ;-;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 8, 2016)

0/10, nothing is there! D:


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 8, 2016)

8/10, love that art style!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 8, 2016)

(Thankyou so much oh golly) 
10/10 pretty icons


----------



## Puffy (Aug 8, 2016)

10/10 its so pretty ;A;


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10!!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 9, 2016)

1000000/1000000 because Motionless Min is 3swag5me


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10 !!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10 cute doggo!


----------



## Puffy (Aug 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Omnibenevolent (Aug 10, 2016)

6/10
doesnt have enough glowy and 3d effects


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10

that spoiler omg u win


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

8/10 lol


----------



## Whisper (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pottingston (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10 because dust


----------



## Discord (Aug 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10

Nice drawing


----------



## Zenxolu (Aug 11, 2016)

7.9/10 MLP ain't my fort?!


----------



## Crash (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10, team mystic all the way :')


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 11, 2016)

3/10 ;____;


----------



## Whisper (Aug 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

8/10 that guy has rlly cool hair too


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pottingston (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10 because your mayor looks so cute I wanna hug them


----------



## Whisper (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10

Beautiful


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

6/10 it's really cute but a lot of the colors hurt my eyes (i love the ferris wheel though)


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 mfw @ life.


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

6/10 ign


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 12, 2016)

4/10, I like the shape though


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10 I love your art its so cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

5/10

Tysm it honestly means a lot


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 because calamari tastes great if you know what I mean





and I mean you should try it


----------



## Bowie (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10

I have honestly no idea why I like this so much. Is it an OC or something? I love it.


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10
his hair is floof


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 because eyepatch.


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10 i have no idea what it's from but it's amazing


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 bob my queen


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

I realized your sig changes, so 20/10. xD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## xara (Aug 13, 2016)

7/10 like colours


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 13, 2016)

1/10 so freaky sorry xD


----------



## Esphas (Aug 13, 2016)

1/10...


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10 your art style is super unique and i love it


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2016)

8/10 what show?


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

7/10 it's from steven universe c:


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10

Bob is great.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

9/10 Your art is heaven


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10 beautiful!


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10 because tiffany


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 because it was made by you!


----------



## Hikari (Aug 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

8.5/10 heck yeah steven universe


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 love it!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 always love your city pics


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Licorice (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 never played overwatch but she's precious


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

1/10 overwatch sucks.

5/10 For your lyrics, think it needs something, but I don't know what.


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

8/10 because mother


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

pottingston said:


> 8/10 because mother



We all need mother in our lives.

9/10 Sassy.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

1/10 srry


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 neato art


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

1/10 I'm not a fan of the art style.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 14, 2016)

9/10 - it's cute


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

5/10

Would be a ten if the Mammoth wasn't dead. ;__;


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

6/10.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 minimal and not obnoxious


----------



## upset bread (Aug 14, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 for excellent font choice


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 15, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 15, 2016)

4/10 I love the layout but that gif aah


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

5/10

I don't understand it, so let's go neutral.


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

1/10 it's so small and you cant see it well and idk it's just meh.


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice layout, the gif annoys me though.

3/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 15, 2016)

10/10 because birb.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2016)

4/10 (not ugly, but mostly blank)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry I'm just not a fan of the art-style, I love the colours though.

3/10

I don't really like signatures with lots of writing either. ;___;


----------



## Tracer (Aug 16, 2016)

2/10 because the image doesn't exist apparently.. but 2 for cute Jigglypuffs


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10 because the animal dying is sad : (


----------



## Tracer (Aug 16, 2016)

Everyone says that omg, I'm sorry

10/10 Lots to look at, plus the cute Umbreon! (My favorite pokemon)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

Gorgeous but I feel like I'm missing something 9/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10 creative I guess lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10 c:

Lots of colours & I love the art style. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voiku said:


> 2/10 because the image doesn't exist apparently.. but 2 for cute Jigglypuffs



All sorted.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

3/10

Like I said before art style isn't my taste & I dislike the writing...
The colours are nice though...


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 16, 2016)

12/10 IGN m8


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 16, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

0/10

No! I hate that thing! Sorry!!!

DHMIS is just awful....nightmares!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10 That Richu is adorable.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

9.5/10

Nice meme.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

2/10

He just looks so sad and insecure like me, so I don't like it much. because it reflects my personality and I hate me.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

5/10 I like the Pokemon in the middle doe  <3


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 0/10
> 
> No! I hate that thing! Sorry!!!
> 
> DHMIS is just awful....nightmares!



..yes....? What you want? 

3/10 soz


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

5/10

XD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

0.5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

0/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

-10000,0000,0000/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

0/10
At least I actually made mine


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> 0/10
> At least I actually made mine



0/10

I know, and it looks like garbage. XD
↓white writing.
btw, I'm just kidding, no need to be salty 3/10.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

0/10
Your joke isn't funny, I already feel bad enough about myself. Thanks


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> 0/10
> Your joke isn't funny, I already feel bad enough about myself. Thanks



No problem. c:

3/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

Eb tbh the shape of cool so 5/10


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

too gory.. .... the poor boys leg....

2/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

0/10


----------



## pottingston (Aug 17, 2016)

8.5/10
i smell war judging by the last page so i'll just


----------



## Tensu (Aug 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

4/10 
What you've done is pretty awesome doe 
I'll have to copy you :^)


----------



## Esphas (Aug 17, 2016)

1/10 kind of weird...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 17, 2016)

7/10 its nice


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10 it's cute c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10 classic


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10 yeah bro. lol


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

3/10 o:


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 C:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 18, 2016)

7.8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 wow!!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 woweeeee


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 you too!! <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 best sig c:


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10 love it c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 I'm seriously in love with your signature


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 me too


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 19, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

3/10 i dont really like it :c


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 19, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 19, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2016)

0/10 there is nothing


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 19, 2016)

8/10.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

3/10


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 20, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 20, 2016)

4 Stars


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pottingston (Aug 20, 2016)

8/10 for mario


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10 cute n sassy


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

<3 10/10 

love molly<3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10 don't we all? lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hay (Aug 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

10/10 for being a villager fan


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2016)

9/10 love the color scheme!


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 21, 2016)

7/10 Pocket spoiler sigs are neat.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2016)

7/10
votre signature est tres mignon.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

6/10

Simple mais efficace. :3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

better than old one but i feel like the text's color should be different

6/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

10/10 cuuuute art


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 21, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

7.8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

13/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

0/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

0/10

I hate that villager, yuck.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10

:3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

9/10 cute pokemon c:


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10!

Omg, I was just watching the Eevee special for the first time today!

Coincidence???

-_-

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

7/10 lol


----------



## cornimer (Aug 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

1/10 sorry, I really like your avatar tho


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 23, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

10/10 forever


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Crash (Aug 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## flightedbird (Aug 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pipty (Aug 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2016)

8/10 it's a cute image but I don't like how it's pretty much the same thing playing at a different time.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2016)

zero


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10 so cute


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

9/10 what game?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 26, 2016)

9/10

Frita is great.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

8/10

Love the sig background.


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

10/10 pretty c:


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Simple and I love it!
9.5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 27, 2016)

8/10  

#cutiepiee


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

8/10 only because so much pastel pink gaahhh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 28, 2016)

5.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

10/10 jigglypuffs and raichu ^^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 28, 2016)

9/10 not a big fan snooty but I love your admiration


----------



## Greninja (Aug 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2016)

N/A


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Aug 28, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

7/10 Cool but you need pics and then it'd be perfect!


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

10/10 Simple and not too big. Just the right amount of stuff.


----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2016)

Love it. c:

10/10

Simple is good at her art. c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pipty (Aug 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

4.5/10

I'm unfamiliar with what they are from and I'm not fond of the character designs but I like the colours. c:


----------



## Rasha (Aug 30, 2016)

Raichu is my favorite pokemon but why is it streched? 

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

3/10 ;-;


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> Raichu is my favorite pokemon but why is it streched?
> 
> 0/10



Stretched?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 30, 2016)

11/10 because I love Raichu!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Stretched?



Yeah it looks stretched lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you didn't rate me ;-; >.>


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

3/10 Sorry!

Good thing I'm changing it for a new gif soon or rn....


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2016)

10/10 YESSSSS SAND CASTLE POKEMON! 

Ik i don't have one but i might change mine sooner or later


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

N/A


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

10/10 i lov me a clappin birb


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

10/10

Simple, adorable and I love all those Pok?mon. c:


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

thx boo <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 31, 2016)

7/10, it's simple, but I think it looks good that way!


----------



## Trip (Aug 31, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 1, 2016)

10000/10!! it's great just like u <3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10

Bootiful!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10

I really need to figure out how to place animated images in still images.


----------



## Trip (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 2, 2016)

10/10

Gotta love the pancake.


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

6/10. I guess I may be a bit biased to give you extra points for Pok?mon!


----------



## blossum (Sep 2, 2016)

9/10 Ace Attorney!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 2, 2016)

10/10
So pretty..


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2016)

5/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeeess loved that song 8/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 2, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

0/10

Sorry, I just dislike that character and his anime.


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Elov (Sep 4, 2016)

4/10. Would normally rate higher but kinda sexual for an animal crossing forum imo.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10 cute!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 4, 2016)

0.1/10

you only got .1 because sympathy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Elov (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10, very neat and symmetrical, I like it!


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 5, 2016)

7.5/10. I guess Azumarill is fairly nice!


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

Athena Cykes said:


> 7.5/10. I guess Azumarill is fairly nice!



∞/10 because Ace Attorney is my absolute fave are you excited for Spirit of Justice? 3 DAYS  *HYPE TRAIN*


----------



## Artist (Sep 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 5, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Whisper (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Tracer (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ujenny (Sep 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2016)

2/10??


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

cute! 9/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10

plz hatch my eggs people


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10 sure lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

8/10

(If you could specify which one of my sigs you're rating, that'd be nice. I have 3 that rotate.)


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 10, 2016)

Some animu girls dancing or something xD 
6/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Ohh cool.
7/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

7/10
nagito  ^^


----------



## blossum (Sep 10, 2016)

9!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

10/10 
Your avatar and signature is gorgeous omg


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

2/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

0/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

^ ouch .-.
6/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

10/10 Adorable. <3


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

aw ty <3

9/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

9/10 for Honoka <3


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 10, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;___;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd.... 6/10 because of the gif :,D


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Elov (Sep 10, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

9/10 <3


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10 ;} Themes are the best.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

0/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 13, 2016)

ymmm 10/10


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

10/10, Wow <3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

9/10


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## uriri (Sep 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tae (Sep 18, 2016)

1/10 ehh


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 18, 2016)

8/10 ^w^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2016)

4/10 sorry, nothing wrong with simple but ehhh that huge space

shiny mudkip tho :3


----------



## Tensu (Sep 19, 2016)

7/10 I like the gif a lot


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 19, 2016)

8/10
just because i like the shiny color of mudkip


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Sep 19, 2016)

7/10 pretty cool


----------



## Tensu (Sep 19, 2016)

It's ok. 5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 19, 2016)

9.5/10

Its a little to plain, but umm....do you like mudkipz?


----------



## Licorice (Sep 19, 2016)

8/10 minimal and not an eyesore also SLUGS


----------



## moonford (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10

Simple and beautiful colours. c;


----------



## Tensu (Sep 19, 2016)

7/10 it's cool


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 19, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 19, 2016)

8/10 ^^


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 19, 2016)

7.8/10


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

5/10 it's interesting.


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2016)

7/10 looks pretty cool


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 24, 2016)

5/10 don't really understand what is


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2016)

10/10 not a Tiffany fan but WOW that sig looks sick!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

lmao 10/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

4/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 25, 2016)

7/10 for being a t5 villager fan but you need pics!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 25, 2016)

7 because I like bunnies.


----------



## Tensu (Sep 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

9/10 for the purple mudkip


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2016)

10/10 :]


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## vel (Sep 28, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2016)

3/10 broken pic?


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 28, 2016)

9/10 makes me laugh every time

(click the kitten)


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

9.5/10 (10 if it was centered)


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 9.5/10 (10 if it was centered)


done.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

TEN OUT OF TEN BRAVO


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

8/10 - maybe a proper siggy would look really nice?


----------



## pottingston (Sep 28, 2016)

8.5/10 whoooaaaa super cute pixel art


----------



## vel (Sep 28, 2016)

Nox said:


> 3/10 broken pic?



what? can't you see it? 


- - - Post Merge - - -

and 9/10 funni


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 29, 2016)

0. broken image too


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2016)

7.5


----------



## ujenny (Sep 29, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## vel (Sep 29, 2016)

6/10 

ok my image should be fixed


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Katattacc (Sep 29, 2016)

2/10.. not a huge fan sorry


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 1, 2016)

10/10 colorful!


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 1, 2016)

10/10, Borderlands is my absolute favorite game <3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

10/10! I love the art ~


----------



## Tensu (Oct 2, 2016)

8/10 simple and pretty!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 2, 2016)

10/10 because it's actually so creepy


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Nizzy (Oct 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 3, 2016)

8!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 3, 2016)

8/10, love your town sigs.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 3, 2016)

10! Love the colors! Especially the purple~


----------



## Tensu (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 6, 2016)

10/10 for shiny Ampharos


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2016)

5/10 interesting but scary quote.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 7, 2016)

5/10.. Come on dude gross.
Mines plain


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

"gross" You haven't even begun to see gross  

10/10 I like the simplicity in the complexity of it


----------



## Esphas (Oct 7, 2016)

1/10 too edgy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 7, 2016)

7.


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 7, 2016)

7 (im probably going to be a 0 lol)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

7/10 Creepy but oddly OK.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2016)

5/10.


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

5/10

I'm sorry I don't understand the joke, but the expressions are funny.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10 those colors are so lovely!


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10

Wow, very colourful and bright. super cute too!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

15/13


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

7.


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Every time I see your sig it creeps me the hell out...
I'll give it a 9/10 though. It's memorable and if it affects me this much, it must be doing it's purpose lol

EDIT: Ninja'd lol. 7/10.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 7, 2016)

very pretty 10/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10 for shiny ampharos.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10 pretty cool gif man


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10 for simplicity. uwu


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10 i like cute spoopy pixels.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

5/10

Needs more maybe?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

0/10 you don't have one...?


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10, absolutely gorgeous <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10 font is a little bit wonky but really nice bg's for the sigs


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2016)

4/10 

WHERE'S THE CAPITALS AAAAAAH


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10



Nightmares said:


> 4/10
> 
> WHERE'S THE CAPITALS AAAAAAH


don't like them >,<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 10, 2016)

5/10.


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

11/10 
It has entertained me a lot of times.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2016)

0/10 NOTHANKSNOTHANKSNOTHANKYOU


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 12, 2016)

3/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2016)

It's very plastic and pink, but also at the same time a bit piggy... 

8.5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 13, 2016)

Smash is life. Peach is my bae. 10/10


----------



## vel (Oct 13, 2016)

8/10 love chris pratt


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

6/10 wtf brah


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

10/10

cant see it cuz its blocked


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

6/10 slap slap


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> 10/10
> 
> cant see it cuz its blocked



that's weird i uploaded it to imgur  i can see it and afaik it doesn't show bad stuff?

@taesaek 7/10 like the art idk who it is tho


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Oct 13, 2016)

sad just sad


----------



## Tensu (Oct 13, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 14, 2016)

Who are deez peeps
69/96


----------



## ujenny (Oct 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 14, 2016)

10/1


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

6.


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2016)

7/10 looks cool + the phantump is nice although it is weird how it's all the way to the left


----------



## Tensu (Oct 14, 2016)

2/10 sorry


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

Nox said:


> 7/10 looks cool + the phantump is nice although it is weird how it's all the way to the left



Its a pumpkaboo. >.< 

I put it at the top left because the URL wouldn't fit anywhere else, which sucks. ;_;

4.


----------



## Tensu (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its a pumpkaboo. >.<
> 
> I put it at the top left because the URL wouldn't fit anywhere else, which sucks. ;_;
> 
> 4.



5/10; if you give me the bbCode in your sig I could align it for you if you'd like.


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its a pumpkaboo. >.<
> 
> I put it at the top left because the URL wouldn't fit anywhere else, which sucks. ;_;
> 
> 4.


****. I know what it is I just keep getting their names mixed up! D:

Also, 3/10^^^


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

Azure said:


> 5/10; if you give me the bbCode in your sig I could align it for you if you'd like.



http://www.pkparaiso.com/imagenes/xy/sprites/animados/pumpkaboo-super.gif

I don't know how this works. .-.

1/10 Sorry.  =(


----------



## Tensu (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


>



I meant that you'd copy and paste the format that's in your signature settings page. >_<

You can PM it to be if you'd like


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

Azure said:


> I meant that you'd copy and paste the format that's in your signature settings page. >_<
> 
> You can PM it to be if you'd like



Okay. Ty!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## vel (Oct 14, 2016)

4/10 scured


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 14, 2016)

10/10 I feel intimidated.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 14, 2016)

10/10 dark and demented just like me.


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Licorice (Oct 14, 2016)

10/10 best sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 15, 2016)

8/10 o:


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2016)

8/10 cooooool!


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

1/10


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

10.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2016)

10/10 Awesome! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

6/10 lol


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

I wish it was bigger

8


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

10/10  is that a pokemon?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 15, 2016)

10/10 
(It's a pumpkaboo, which is a pokemon ^-^)


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2016)

6/10 (mostly personal taste)
like its good quality nd all but im not that into it. +the blue text kinda disrupts it imo


----------



## moonford (Oct 16, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> 6/10 (mostly personal taste)
> like its good quality nd all but im not that into it. +the blue text kinda disrupts it imo



I dislike the background and the animation bugs me but...I love Platypuses so....

8.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2016)

9/10. Pumpkaboo is just amazing. The sprouts kind of ruin the perfect loop, unfortunately, imo, even though they sink perfectly back into the ground.


----------



## moonford (Oct 16, 2016)

4 I just don't get the joke. 


I think of the sprouts going back in because their possessed and are being controlled by Pumpkaboo because their ghost types. Idk...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)

Enter Irma

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

6.5/10 idek the guy but that stare lol


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

7/10

nice avi tho


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

lmao they are the same person

6/10 like the anime pic but too much text agh lol


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

Hmm... 10/10!!
Creeepy......


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10, neat and clean and i love starry nights


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> 7/10
> 
> nice avi tho



it wans ment 4 KeatAlex


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 18, 2016)

9/10 ^^ informative


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

6-7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2016)

9/10 bc spoopy


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

10/10

best childhood


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 18, 2016)

10/10....seems like i have my heads in the cloud all day too..


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 19, 2016)

5.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

6.


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 19, 2016)

8/10 nice halloween sig


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 19, 2016)

8/10 love the colors!


----------



## maekii (Oct 19, 2016)

9/10, that man is pretty attractive even though I'm not quite sure who he is.


----------



## epoch (Oct 19, 2016)

rlly cute
9/10

-----
the gif in my sig changes every time the page is refreshed @u@


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

7/10 some dud with red tentacles


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 19, 2016)

2spooky4me - 6/10

My Halloween signature is blatant advertising in Comic Sans MS so it had better blow your socks off.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, uh... 5 8/10. So informative with a great style.

I need to exact revenge somehow if I can't even manage to give a lower rating.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

10/10

how can  you not love that face


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## leyzy (Oct 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 20, 2016)

8/10 very cute


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 20, 2016)

Yum, nature. 8/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2016)

8/10 cooool


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 20, 2016)

10/10 for being accurate


----------



## Elov (Oct 22, 2016)

7/10 ^^


----------



## Tensu (Oct 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 22, 2016)

6/10 mostly blank but cute ^^


----------



## Bowie (Oct 22, 2016)

7/10

Very, very nice.


----------



## moonford (Oct 23, 2016)

10.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

9/10 :}


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 24, 2016)

10/10 Perfect for Halloween, woo!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 24, 2016)

9/10.

Love it, Lani.


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2016)

9/10 pretty plus good quote


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 24, 2016)

0/10 
Nothing is there D:


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Paxx (Oct 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2016)

9/10 that art though


----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

7/10

It's lovely, but it feels a little bit chaotic!


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

6/10

Too skinny guy.


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 25, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2016)

9/10 loving the halloween theme


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 26, 2016)

1/10 sorree


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2016)

10/10 for the Trump propaganda.  LOL!


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

9/10 it's rly cute but it's quite busy  love it though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2016)

9/10 it's quite cute!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 30, 2016)

8/10 a bit bright for me but it looks nice and + points for animation


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

5/10
not my style, and a bit too big!


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 30, 2016)

9/10 wow really nice aesthetic, I like the colours


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 30, 2016)

8/10, its cool, but not really my taste. I like cute pink frilly things.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 30, 2016)

2/10


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Trystin (Oct 31, 2016)

Spoopy I like it. 8/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2016)

8/10 idk what it is but i like it


----------



## miwaku (Oct 31, 2016)

Nox said:


> 8/10 idk what it is but i like it



8/10, i love the pumpkaboo and phantump gifs


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 31, 2016)

0/10 not centered


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2016)

2/10 the spoiler bothers me


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 31, 2016)

7/10 nice gifs


----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

6/10

I don't think the colours go together very well, but I like it a lot!


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2016)

9/10 lookin' saucy~


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

Theres nothing there!!! 0/0


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2016)

Ahaha; 10/10 matching/ I love that moviee O;


----------



## Dim (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10 cute  c:


----------



## Bowie (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Nov 1, 2016)

1. (Me)

Im not one for relationships. 

8. (You)
 Enjoy your relationship. c:

Weird rating, I know.


----------



## blossum (Nov 1, 2016)

100! Pumpkaboo &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

8/10 pretty freaky.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10 spooky and cute


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10 looks like something I would see in a display at the mall for Mens clothing.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 3, 2016)

0/10 - sorry


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

5/10

I love the spoiler and the text


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

5/10 interesting


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10

looks nice


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10

Really like it.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10
Very good. Try Some, Buy Some is my fav from that album.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10
Its smug aura mocks me.


----------



## Dim (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10 cool


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10 spooky


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

9.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10 very autumny.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10

Nice!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow awesome  10/10


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

10!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10

It's nice, but I liked your previous one more.


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2016)

6/10 I like the background a lot but that person's eyes... ._.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

9/10 love the colors


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## blossum (Nov 4, 2016)

10 - Super simple and sweet, almost miss my ex jk rather b ded


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

9 - simple and i love it


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10, it's cool


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10 short and sweet with a cool spoiler


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

0/10 the image doesn't show http://prntscr.com/d31xu8


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 4, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Togekid (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10
i appreciate the snazzy vibes and monochrome-ness of your signature


----------



## Irelia (Nov 5, 2016)

9/10 I like togepi


----------



## Bowie (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10

Very pretty!


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10 very artsy.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10 love it


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 6, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

9/10!
i know i don't really have a sig, i'll be making 1 soon


----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 6, 2016)

11/10

Best signature I've ever seen.


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

8/10, pretty cool


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 9, 2016)

^ demi why is your signature a crying bunny are you hiding something do you want to tell us anything


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 9, 2016)

8/10 looks nice


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

Ashvenn said:


> ^ demi why is your signature a crying bunny are you hiding something do you want to tell us anything



i-i'm not hiding a-anything what are you talking about??
7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 9, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> i-i'm not hiding a-anything what are you talking about??
> 7/10



T S U N D E R E


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Nov 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

8/10 It's simple but I do like Cinnamoroll(and why is she crying?)!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 11, 2016)

11/10


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

10/10 I really like the chibi in the sig!


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

10/10, love cinnamoroll & the main sig


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;;

Mine is definitely 10


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

10/10 because it makes me feel weird


----------



## moonford (Nov 11, 2016)

5 Sad cinnamoroll. ;__;


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

8/10 the boo looks cute.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

8/10

I just adore hearts. lol <3


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Nov 14, 2016)

2/10 sorry


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

9/10 So cute and adorbs, can I have those little bunnies? ^ . ^ Lol


----------



## hamster (Nov 15, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Nov 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

3/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

Ummm 6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 16, 2016)

9/10


***** what happened to bayo in ssb4 gifs >:[


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Tensu (Nov 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 18, 2016)

10/10, Danny Phantom was top quality back in the day.


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

8/10, very nice


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Nov 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 20, 2016)

6/10

I don't know who that is, but I like the transition!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 20, 2016)

10/10 love piplup


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 20, 2016)

4/5 pretty


----------



## Bowie (Nov 20, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Nov 20, 2016)

8/10 cuteee


----------



## Bowie (Nov 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 21, 2016)

9/10 <3


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 21, 2016)

10/10 Litten is the best !


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 21, 2016)

10/10 Wow that's nicely made


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 21, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;;


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 21, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

7/10 creative and Don't Hug Me I'm Scared? lol


----------



## Dim (Nov 21, 2016)

5/10 it's pretty organized I'll give it that maybe it could use decoration like colored font or icons or something


----------



## Bowie (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10

I have that Pok?mon!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 22, 2016)

XMAS 10/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2016)

???/10


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 24, 2016)

3/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Ezpiti (Nov 24, 2016)

10/10 much creepy and very cute


----------



## Dim (Nov 26, 2016)

8/10 looks awesome!


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 26, 2016)

Team Skull Guzma! 8/10!


----------



## Dim (Nov 26, 2016)

7/10 electro ball?


----------



## blackfeint (Nov 26, 2016)

7/10! cute drawing!


----------



## Dim (Nov 26, 2016)

blackfeint said:


> 7/10! cute drawing!


ty but it's not mine! I found it online 

also 6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

9/10

ilu guzma


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## misspiggy95 (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 27, 2016)

7 lives/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

10/10 what *pokes fat Pikachu*


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2016)

2/10 

its all textual


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Nov 27, 2016)

I love all of those surprises ;A;

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

9/10



its just omg so cute aaaaah ;A;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 27, 2016)

!!! 10/10!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

10/10

defines me :-D


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2016)

1/10 im not a big fan of sigs with tons of spoilers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10, scary in a hilarious way.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10 <3


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Nov 28, 2016)

7/10! I love it  (get it? because its hearts :3 )


----------



## Sepia (Nov 28, 2016)

5/10

I love the Steven Universe reference! Could look even better if it was on a banner.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 28, 2016)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh **** i forgot i don't have a sigg anymore lol, 

sorry :/


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 28, 2016)

? / 10

I gotta make a new one when I get home, time for Christmas signature.
Yes I just came back


----------



## Rainyks (Nov 28, 2016)

9/10 so cute


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Nov 28, 2016)

10/10 Daddy material V;


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 28, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 28, 2016)

10/10

The Litten evolution line is my favorite fire starters ever <3


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

10/10 I'm not sure what a shmoopie is but I believe in it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 29, 2016)

10/10

Very fun to look at ^-^ love how all serious Dean is!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 29, 2016)

6/10 wish it were a bit bigger.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

raptors


----------



## hamster (Nov 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Nov 30, 2016)

10/10 amazing! c:


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 30, 2016)

10/10, it's like modern art


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

nostalgibra said:


> 10/10, it's like modern art



10/10  So satisfying! Could watch for hours on end!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 1, 2016)

10/10
how mysterious and..not there


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 1, 2016)

8/10

it's rly cool. I like the art style


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2016)

1/10 sorree


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 1, 2016)

2/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

5/10 too big, it'll get taken down if you dont change it


----------



## whatnamenow (Dec 1, 2016)

6/10 Feels like its almost christmas :0


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 1, 2016)

10/10

Pretty much nailed my ideal winter scene and the art is beautiful.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

10/10, love the dark scene


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2016)

8/10 yay christmas


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 1, 2016)

10/10, super cute and size 1 font is my fave


----------



## Miyu Torchwick (Dec 1, 2016)

10/10 Psychedelic cool!


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

10/10
so cute + rwby ref


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## piske (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10 Needs some pics!


----------



## Zireael (Dec 4, 2016)

9/10 Simple yet effective!


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 4, 2016)

10/10 of course. It's Kratos Aurion!!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10 not a huge fan of the black outline ; o;


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 4, 2016)

9/10 I love Christmas decorations.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

10/10 pretty n cute!


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 5, 2016)

7/10

No clue who those peeps are :/


----------



## FleuraBelle (Dec 5, 2016)

7/10
weird but funny


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2016)

7/10 cool quote tho.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice Sig! 9/10 because I'm on #teamrowlett


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2016)

10/10 uwu


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 6, 2016)

0/10

/popplio fan-boy <33

(jk it's p neat, 8/10)


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 6, 2016)

Well it started out oddly, but then it was funny in the end so 7.5/10


----------



## Zireael (Dec 6, 2016)

10/10 All the important stuff you need to know about your towns in a simple image that isn't overly cluttered. Plus I really like the text and your unique taste in villagers. :3


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

5/10 don't know the character, but it's pretty and simple.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 7, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2016)

9/10

_remembers me of some user from here _


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

9/10 Not Enough Incineroar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

8/10 gotta love Espurr!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 7, 2016)

9/10 I loaf you friend!~ ♥ Lol.


----------



## Dim (Dec 8, 2016)

2/10 it looks really small and blurry


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 8, 2016)

1/10 wAt


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 8, 2016)

8/10 uwu


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 9, 2016)

9/10 Pretty Tree


----------



## Espurr (Dec 9, 2016)

7.8/10 
-Too Much Inspiration


----------



## Licorice (Dec 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Espurr (Dec 11, 2016)

6/10
I'm noticing both a clear lack of concern for the names of your villagers and a blatant disregard for the 250 pixel rule.   But colors, so...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

8/10

Nice colors


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2016)

8/10 nice gifs + quote


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 11, 2016)

10/10 Guzma=lyfe <3


----------



## Alyx (Dec 11, 2016)

10/10 pika pika


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 11, 2016)

8/10 uwu


----------



## Cheren (Dec 11, 2016)

4/10. Not a huge fan of the Litten line, but I can respect your dedication.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 12, 2016)

7/10
Pretty cool


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

7/10

Informative and well put together.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 16, 2016)

8/10 nice dream villagers!


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

7/10. Very pretty, I just wish it was a bit bigger so I could see it better~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 16, 2016)

I wish it was too, but it has to be that small in order to fit the height requirement.


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2016)

7/10

^Yea it's a pain in the ass isn't it? Should be a little bigger imo


----------



## Zireael (Dec 16, 2016)

9/10 Litten is super cute but the gif looks a little fast, though I kind of like it that way for some reason lol.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 17, 2016)

7/10 I love when people have matching icons and signatures.


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10 awesome characher plus nice and organized sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10 it's a bit to fast for me but good I like litten but I still hate the last evo. Don't hate the typing


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10 love the blending colors


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 19, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Tensu (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Zireael (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10 It's nice and simple with good composition, but a little unsettling.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 19, 2016)

100000/10 ilysm <3


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10, aesthetically pleasing and fits in a bunch of text without being cluttered
ninja'd
also very nice and minimal


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10, I like small text. Everything's simple and organized.
Plus I don't mind some thighs shakin' in my face lmao


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

6.5/10, again lol.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

12/10 IGN


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2016)

3/10 soz


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Dec 20, 2016)

0 :'(


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 20, 2016)

8/10 cute ;p


----------



## N a t (Dec 20, 2016)

9/10 Very simple and plain, but super cute lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 20, 2016)

1/10 sorryy


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

4/10. A little too mushy for my taste. ^^;


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

10/10 Spoopy


----------



## AliB (Dec 21, 2016)

10/10 animu also gifs


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2016)

1/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 21, 2016)

1/10 sorry


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

2/10 ;; sorry


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 22, 2016)

1/10 srry


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 22, 2016)

91/0


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 22, 2016)

(Is it changing?)
6.5/10


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

6, would be better if it was centered


----------



## Flare (Dec 22, 2016)

10/10
Calm and Relaxing.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

10, beautiful!


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2016)

8/10 goes pretty well with your avatar now!


----------



## Grace12 (Dec 22, 2016)

8/10 kinda cute!


----------



## Sparklingsmile (Dec 22, 2016)

_9/10 Molly is cute!_


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10 for being so Korean


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 23, 2016)

9/10 demon brothers celebrating xmas is how life should really be


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2016)

6.5/10 your actual gif is super nice, but I'm not a fan of the writing around it sorry ;;;;


----------



## ujenny (Dec 24, 2016)

10/10 JHOOOOOOOOPE


----------



## hamster (Dec 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Orieii (Dec 25, 2016)

7/10 - I like the animation


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2016)

8/10 niiice


----------



## Orieii (Dec 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 8/10 niiice



Thanks! I give you a 10/10
BTS gives me life <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 25, 2016)

10/10 ^^


----------



## petaI (Dec 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2016)

7/10 cooool :0


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

xii said:


> 5/10



x.x

8/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2016)

Oops thought this was avatars 

But still 3/10 sorry dude


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 3/10 It's kinda small and weirdly shaped ;;;;;;;;



that's because it changes.

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 27, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2016)

i.s.2.g 

5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Trystin (Dec 27, 2016)

10/10 simply for Emma Watson


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 27, 2016)

xii said:


> i.s.2.g
> 
> 5/10



fite me 

it's 6/10 now uwu


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2016)

ty

8/10 uwu


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 27, 2016)

xii said:


> ty
> 
> 8/10 uwu



8/0 too uwu

(come back on discord plooooox)


----------



## silicalia (Dec 27, 2016)

7/10 because I dont get it but its relatable.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

7/10 very cute


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 28, 2016)

9/10

i mean mars argo media is weird imo but she's cute


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 28, 2016)

10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

8/10, I like dem Pokemon!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10, piiiiiiiink!!!


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

8.9999x10^3/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10 that John Cena and his 'F U' finisher


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 30, 2016)

7/10 cute


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2016)

1.755555555432/10


----------



## Irelia (Dec 30, 2016)

is that like a tokyo ghoul scene but korean version because look


Spoiler: ...wow












10/10 for reminding me of a great anime


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2016)

10?4?5+2/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Litten strutting its stuff, 9.5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Irelia (Dec 30, 2016)

7/10 
cool trees yo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> 10?4?5+2/10



Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally
so.. THANKS!


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> 7/10
> cool trees yo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


lol stupid me

10/10


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 30, 2016)

11/10 Would poke a mon again.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2017)

9/10 very nice!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2017)

Only 9/10 because it isn't da poppster


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2017)

4/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Litten again?! Gotta be a 9.8/10!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 1, 2017)

2/10 sorryyy;;;;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

9/10, cute!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 1, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 1, 2017)

gay/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 1, 2017)

CUTE AF / 10 ;///;


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

8/10 lol


----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

9/10

that show is pretty funny


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2017)

9/10 Nicholas Cage lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 6, 2017)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

10/10 Hippos! <3


----------



## trinity. (Jan 7, 2017)

9/10 that quote <3
i just made mine, it's my first signature!!!
please give feed back, thanks!!!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 7, 2017)

Despite not being able to see it, i'd still give it 10/10 because I'm sure its a nice sig


----------



## Zireael (Jan 7, 2017)

10/10 Love the image, and I love the way it's sectioned into three parts. Very aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

9/10 it gives me a cozy vibe ^^


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 7, 2017)

Majestic angles :O


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

10/10- idc if it's too big it looked really nice


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

8/10 awesome!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

10/10 BECAUSE I'M SO HYPED


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

9/10 Very cute and simple!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 12, 2017)

9/10


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

10/10 would stare at it for days


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Such an adorable picture of your mayor! I love it ^_^


----------



## Annie- (Jan 13, 2017)

11/10


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 13, 2017)

9/10 -1 for being the competition.


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 Expired


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10 Kaleigh does great sig work.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10 c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 HYPE IT UP


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10, adorable!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 bc Gengaroni!!!!!1!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Cute af! 9/10!


----------



## hamster (Jan 15, 2017)

8/10, well made & pretty


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 15, 2017)

9/10
Animals


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

I see many windows. 8/10


----------



## Lethalia (Jan 15, 2017)

8.5/10, cute.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 15, 2017)

5/10
wat is dat


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10 so bizarre lol


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10 the art is beautiful and cute.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10 I love the symmetry!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

9/10 

Would be better without the town fruit and "obtained".


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

0/10 Nothing's there!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

Nothing to rate.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Yup!  My awesomeness doesn't rely on my sig.


----------



## hamster (Jan 16, 2017)

3/10, sometimes nothing is better than a signature


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I wanted the American Flag flying as a gif but it wouldn't let me upload it. tf. lol

10/10 Beautiful Artwork!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you have Imgur? It's WAY easier.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

No I don't. But after this challenge if you could do it for me? hehe


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

0/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

6/10 it looks like the character is peeking around the corner into your signature. Idk if that's what you were going for but it's a pretty cool effect.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

8/10 NOICE


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 22, 2017)

2/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

I would much so like to visit this place in your sig! and you quoted halsey... 10/10/10/10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 7/10



YOU DIDNT GIVE ME A PERFECT? THEN CASH ME OUSSIDE HOWBOW DAT
I freaking love this meme

I have literal no idea what your sig is? a band....? but I'm docking major points for not being centered 5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

If it'll keep you quiet, here's a 10/10. Want a medal with it too?


----------



## kingblook (Jan 22, 2017)

9/10, pretty cute! bonus points because the background is animated and i'm a sucker for that


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> If it'll keep you quiet, here's a 10/10. Want a medal with it too?



All them hoes is jealous.... cash me ousside howbow dat?
I can quote it all day lol

I like the color coordination of your villagers with the background! 10/10 kingblook


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 23, 2017)

10/10, would rate again


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2017)

9/10 cute


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 23, 2017)

100/10 poooocchhyy <3


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

6.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 23, 2017)

Not really into K-pop, and I'm going to assume the above Sig has something to do with it. So a 4/10?!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 23, 2017)

9/10, although I don't know them.


----------



## 1milk (Jan 24, 2017)

my aesthetic 10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2017)

it strangely keeps me uneasy.... 7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 24, 2017)

10/10 BECAUSE I SNORTED "HOWBOW DAH"


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

9.5 what a cute mermaid!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 24, 2017)

10/10 poochy is great


----------



## ujenny (Jan 24, 2017)

10/10 c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

10/10 for cuteness!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

9/10 Colorful.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2017)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

??/10


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

8.5, would be a 10 if it were centered


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 31, 2017)

10/10, adorbs


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 2, 2017)

5/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

your propaganda shall not work on me
I hate discord
8/10 for the work you put into it though


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

9/10 best meemee


----------



## moonford (Feb 2, 2017)

10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

8/10 :>


----------



## hamster (Feb 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

9/10!


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 2, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2017)

6/10 Not a fan of _My Little Pony_.


----------



## Xme (Feb 2, 2017)

10/10 because you look passionate about liking them


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2017)

0/10 I see nothing


----------



## hamster (Feb 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Feb 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2017)

10


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

8/10 10,000th post, woo!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 3, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 8/10 10,000th post, woo!



welcome to the club, have a 10000/10000


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks!

9.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2017)

2/10 sorryyy


----------



## Aleigh (Feb 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

4.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

7. c:


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2017)

2.5/10 

"/;_;^7sorry


----------



## Tensu (Feb 5, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

9. Adorable. c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

5/10 :>


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 6, 2017)

3.5/10


----------



## forestyne (Feb 6, 2017)

9/10



plsdontbe2harsh


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 6, 2017)

7.5/10
It's cute, but it's a little blurry 

Mine isn't exactly pleasing to look at, but it's noticeable yet subtle


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2017)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2017)

7/10
May I know why mine consistently gets low ratings? I don't take it personally, but I'm still curious.


----------



## moonford (Feb 7, 2017)

2.

I don't really like black and white images and I don't like their music.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 7, 2017)

8/10 bc they look fashionable, fun, and cute.


----------



## moonford (Feb 11, 2017)

4/10

I like the neatness but I don't really like the art.


----------



## Dim (Feb 11, 2017)

5/10


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 11, 2017)

Nox said:


> 5/10



10/10 

I can't tell if I put your sig on adblock or if you haven't made one yet


----------



## hamster (Feb 12, 2017)

0
i do not like that emoticon


----------



## Tensu (Feb 12, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 12, 2017)

9/10 bc adorable.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

4/10 
not a fan of that art


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 12, 2017)

0/10


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

6.5/10
I hate most AC town sigs, but I have a soft spot for the cherry blossom theme


----------



## SkullPuppy (Feb 12, 2017)

1/10 because comic sans and just text


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

4.5/10
meh



SkullPuppy said:


> 1/10 because comic sans and just text


:^)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

0/10


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

6.5/10
I love the Korean script. I'm not a fan of k-pop though


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

3/10

its not the link btw


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 12, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

3/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

6. c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

6/10 Kind of simple, honestly I would've rated it higher if the image was bigger.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 12, 2017)

5/10 wee


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Flare (Feb 12, 2017)

9/10 Nice and relaxing.


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

10.

Living for this.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

10/10

spoken-out, creative, thoughtful, spontaneous, it being a gif, etc


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

6

It would be definitely be an 8 if it was bigger! Here's an image editor/GIF editor, the image has to be 250 height x 500 width or under to fit in your signature and you can use it for your avatar too, its 100 x 100 for your avatar. 
 HAVE FUN!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

6


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 13, 2017)

8/10, I like her butt :3


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 14, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## pipty (Feb 14, 2017)

10/10 I love pink


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

10/10

Most would say center it but I say no! It's legit better to the left.


----------



## hamster (Feb 14, 2017)

8/10, nice and the text suits it


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

7/10

Would be 9/10 if it had a pastel border.


----------



## nSound (Feb 14, 2017)

8/10, Nice Background tho.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

8/10

Would be 9/10 if centered.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 14, 2017)

7.


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

3.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 14, 2017)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

3, I hate pink but your town name and mayor name are both cute.


----------



## pipty (Feb 14, 2017)

10/10 LOVE IT!!! :O


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

9

That cats face and breed are adorable.^. .^


----------



## hamster (Feb 14, 2017)

7.

just realised it's expired ;///


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

0/10
Uhhh....

Edit: 9/10 That looks great!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

5/10
Simple, but I will admit that I kinda do like it.


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 14, 2017)

1/10 have no idea what that is xD


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

0. 
I don't believe in the shmoopie.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Feb 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

6/10

Not interested in sig but... would be better if border was present.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

9/10

^^


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 16, 2017)

8/10 for the Boo and mystery YouTube link.

I'm requesting feedback for this new method of blatantly advertising via my signature... by including a meme!


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

9.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2017)

0/10

Opens its eyes when I'm still looking.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't really like anime or the overall atmosphere but the arts nice.

5/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 16, 2017)

7!


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

9!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 17, 2017)

8 bc fun gif even though they're likely to knock someone out with that mic.


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

^ I wish that would happen to someone. XD

7/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 19, 2017)

8/10, i can't stop looking at it


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 19, 2017)

6/10 i personally don't like the art style but it looks well made


----------



## ujenny (Feb 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2017)

6/10 cute!


----------



## moonford (Feb 20, 2017)

6. c:


----------



## forestyne (Feb 20, 2017)

8, I love Lady Gaga but I hated Perfect Illusion.


----------



## moonford (Feb 21, 2017)

.......I hate you, nah I'm kidding. 

7/10

A bit too cute and happy for my liking. XD


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

8/10

Gaga got them moooooves - and wait, do I see a perfectly resized gif?


----------



## biibii (Feb 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

ten


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

9!~


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 22, 2017)

4/10


----------



## pipty (Feb 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

9.


----------



## hamster (Feb 22, 2017)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

9. c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 22, 2017)

7


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 22, 2017)

8!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 23, 2017)

9.

Koi/Goldfish/ other koi fish relative...aw...I love fish.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 23, 2017)

6/10. Who is that?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

4/10 A little too simple for my tastes.


----------



## Tensu (Feb 23, 2017)

5/10 not a big fan of kpop sorry


----------



## moonford (Feb 23, 2017)

8.5/10

So cute!


----------



## Flare (Feb 23, 2017)

10/10
So exciting!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 23, 2017)

I want one 10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

3/10 informative but maybe you could ask wearethesun to make a dope ACNL town signature (check the Museum sub-forum) for you if you wanted all that in there and to give yourself some forum flair.


----------



## hamster (Feb 24, 2017)

6/10, nice and neat but i preffered the other drawing


----------



## moonford (Feb 24, 2017)

9.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 26, 2017)

10/10 cuz this song is always stuck in my head man


----------



## Paxx (Feb 26, 2017)

9/10 Very cute!

my sig is old, needs to be updated ;A;


----------



## Bcat (Feb 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## uyumin (Feb 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## spirited (Feb 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 26, 2017)

7/10 purely because I don't know what it is.
It looks like the character could be fun(ny) though!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## spirited (Feb 26, 2017)

9/10, totally cute


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 27, 2017)

10/10 because hampsters
or bears or..


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

2/10


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Feb 27, 2017)

9/10 Totally adorable!


----------



## spirited (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## uyumin (Feb 27, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

6/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

8/10 because Legolas.





Mine is trash though so please destroy me.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

9/10

center it ;p


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

8 .


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

Not much to rate but clovers are hella lit.

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> 9/10
> 
> center it ;p



And how do I do that?


9/10 once more.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And how do I do that?
> 
> 
> 9/10 once more.




```
[CENTER]The text that's already there.[/CENTER]
```


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> ```
> [CENTER]The text that's already there.[/CENTER]
> ```



You're a lifesaver, Rask.


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 2, 2017)

7/10
How do I get text to the right of the pug?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 2, 2017)

11/10 for the pug.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Asutoro said:


> 7/10
> How do I get text to the right of the pug?



Ask the information board. I don't know.

Sanrio has no sig. So... N/A


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2017)

6/10 

ik my signature is boring as crap xDDD thinking about changing it (if I can ever get my pics off my 3DS!!)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd give that a 7/10 just because it's convenient.


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

10/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 3, 2017)

10/10 So cute!


----------



## Harky (Mar 3, 2017)

8/10 Sweet and simple, I really like it.


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

5/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

8/10 because convenience.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2017)

4/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2017)

5/10


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 3, 2017)

8/10 I like the simplicity and neatness.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

6,


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 3, 2017)

7/10 i like plants


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

N/A out of N/A for no signature.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

8, love that guy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

7/10, I do like the clovers.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

5/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

5/10, extra points for the dream address.


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Mar 4, 2017)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

8.5/10

c:


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

6.3333 repeated/10.


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

I burst out laughing every time you rate like that omg

8/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

pi times 2=
6.28318530718 times 1.2=
7.53982236862.

7.53982236862/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

5/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

5.5/10...The extra .5 is for movement.


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 4, 2017)

6/10


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 4, 2017)

7.2/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

7.117/10

Because 117 on a phone can spell out "cat."


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

6/10

edgy but not coolio enough


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

8/10 ( im using 8 too much omg )


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

7.5. three quarters out of a dollar.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

8.7/10. The .7 is because Legolas has 7 letters.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't like Orlando Bloom as an actor nor do I like the Lord of The Rings so....

1/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

0/10

I don't like Lady Gaga.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

6/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

6.66 repeated out of 10, I love Phoebe and Marshal, but hate DIana. EDIT SHOOT I GOT NINJAD





Uh....7.777739879275923074017432/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

you mean TENOUTTATEN?






6.1360145/10


Because 1360145 kinda spells legolas....It's funny I swear.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

6/10

I want it to change.


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Sidon (Mar 5, 2017)

10 cause i love spirited away


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

10/10

Very pastel.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Eight out of a Possible ten.

Would be ten if it were Gimli. 




But no seriously I like that picture of Legolas.


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 5, 2017)

YO/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

7/10

Needs to be centered, imo!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

MayorOfSackville said:


> YO/10



Yesssssss.




8.1/10 for Raskell


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 5, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2017)

7. theres alot of text in there


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Groot/Groot


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

10/10

Edgy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

5/10 Again, blurry.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2017)

9~


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

10/10 for maximum squish.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 6, 2017)

7/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 6, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

6/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

Yo. 8.974336/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

7/10


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 6, 2017)

10/10 because you have Redd with all the villagers. I love Redd 

EDIT: Oops I was too late


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

Arize said:


> 10/10 because you have Redd with all the villagers. I love Redd
> 
> EDIT: Oops I was too late



Aww, thanks! Redd is underloved imo!
4/10 no images


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

7/10 for...Ninja-ing me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 6, 2017)

7/10 !


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

8/10, would be a 7 if it wasn't for the satisfying Switch gif.


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 6, 2017)

all the glue so no one could make slime.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

???



7/10.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 6, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

8/10 because of the rain.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 6, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 8, 2017)

8/10 

i love it!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 8, 2017)

7/10
Villager pixels are kinda smol and it irks me that it's not centered ; v;


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2017)

8.237892478347878248924/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 8, 2017)

8/10 bc nice quote


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

9/10 bc I NEED ITTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 8, 2017)

10/10 I love town sigs c:


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

10/10 boi guz


----------



## hamster (Mar 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

8/5


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

10/10 because I can relate


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

6/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 9, 2017)

9/10  extra points for redd on there!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 9, 2017)

8
click the link, its too big to fit.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 9, 2017)

9/10

real best way to get them is PKHeX , kek


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 9, 2017)

Taiko said:


> 9/10
> 
> real best wey to get them is PKHeX , kek



very true
8/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Sidon (Mar 10, 2017)

10/10 TOTORO!!!!

Just changed my signiture from its last rating


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 10, 2017)

8/10 its cute


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

9/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 10, 2017)

9.7/4 i like pheobe


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

1/10 nice effort


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

5/7 for the salt i can sense


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 11, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2017)

eh 7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

green balloon out of blue balloon


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

sorry


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

8/10

Creative


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

I think my face would probably look better there so a rough 13.9/15


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

10/10

Love the truth sarcasm.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> sorry


I don't why this made me laugh

solid 10/10


----------



## Mayor Deanna (Mar 11, 2017)

10/10, same


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

10/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

moon/star


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 12, 2017)

0 0 0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

?/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

It's messed up. 

?/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

meh/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

10/10 

Yay!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

meh on a scale of 1 - Beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

?/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

67 tbt on a scale of 1 - beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Beth on a scale of 1-Beth.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Ufo on a scale of Beth - extraterrestrial


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Let's get this back to normal I'm sorry eveyrone

7/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I like it but it's hard to reach a decision. 5/10?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Done with normal
Chocolate milk / beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Done with normal



Of course you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

7/10 would be higher but then I saw your spoiler.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

8.5


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

.3/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

8/10 Looking good.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

1/Beth


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 16, 2017)

4/10 ( would be more if the scale was still there :l)


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2017)

Lad/Beth


----------



## Dim (Mar 17, 2017)

8/10 looks nice!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

5.5/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

1?/1?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

1/Beth


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

4/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 17, 2017)

2/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 17, 2017)

1000/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Beth/beth


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 19, 2017)

7.5/10 too many pears


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)

6.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

10/10 the beth scale is back


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2017)

6/10 looks cool but not really a fan of green tbh


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Beth/Beth


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 19, 2017)

10


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

9/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

5/10 for the cute sprites underneath.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 20, 2017)

10 the chibi reminds me of another anime guy


----------



## Sicatiff (Mar 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## uyumin (Mar 20, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 20, 2017)

0/10 . Signature cant be seen :n:

*but i think it was a gif from Not Today , so 9/10 c:*


----------



## Aquari (Mar 20, 2017)

55/10, "evil guys" lol that made my day


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2017)

9/10 cool I got back into playing Soul Silver a couple weeks ago (still need to finish it though haha


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

10


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 20, 2017)

10/10, Tiffany is hot.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

10/10 gengar is a cutie 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my fave pokemon too!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

7/10 would recommend some beth


----------



## Byebi (Mar 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

10/10.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 20, 2017)

10/10
Jirachi is fav. legendary


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2017)

4?


----------



## Byebi (Mar 21, 2017)

5/10

such a good picture but such a bad resolution it hurts ;-;


----------



## uyumin (Mar 21, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Barbara (Mar 21, 2017)

1/10, make it an image with the


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Barbara said:


> 1/10, make it an image with the  tags and I'll give it a 8/10. :lemon:[/QUOTE]
> 
> its too big, i dont want it removed :v
> 2/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Noah98789 said:


> its too big, i dont want it removed :v
> 2/10



put it in a spoiler  

2/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> put it in a spoiler
> 
> 2/10



LOL HOW
9/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

Noah98789 said:


> LOL HOW
> 9/10



can't you resize it either?
anyway, it's [ SPOILER ]image[ /SPOILER ] without the spaces.
if you want to give your spoiler a name it's 



Spoiler: whatever



[/SPOILER ] 



Spoiler: your image







1/10, the image is alright though


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 21, 2017)

0/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Cherub said:


> can't you resize it either?
> anyway, it's [ SPOILER ]image[ /SPOILER ] without the spaces.
> if you want to give your spoiler a name it's
> 
> ...





Spoiler: whatever



i did it, i have a [?] for my image now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> 0/10



3/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

Noah98789 said:


> i did it, i have a [?] for my image now


oh. maybe upload it by computer if you haven't?


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Cherub said:


> oh. maybe upload it by computer if you haven't?



fixed it!
0/10, no siggy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2017)

9/10. It's hilarious!


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Sidon (Mar 21, 2017)

7/10 i like the honesty


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2017)

10/10 awesome!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2017)

10 like always!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> 10 like always!



They say that if you have nothing nice to say, you shouldn't say it at all

So your collectables are a 8/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> They say that if you have nothing nice to say, you shouldn't say it at all
> 
> So your collectables are a 8/10



but this is a signature thread


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

8/10 love the foresty vibe


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2017)

1/10 I'd use


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2017)

9/10 Very vaporwave.


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 23, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2017)

2 theres only text


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2017)

8/10 I like the nature.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 23, 2017)

1/10 I dont get it


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 23, 2017)

10/10, 3 times the cuuute


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 23, 2017)

5.5/10, but round up to 6/10 because I like Gengar


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

10 love love love


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 24, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

4/10
just looks ugly tbh, not digging the spoilers. and the cheesy pic/gifs aren't helping either


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

10/10 its pretty


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 24, 2017)

8/10 nice


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

2/10 redd is a smelly thief


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 24, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> 2/10 redd is a smelly thief



1/10 Marshal is a stupid emo squirrel


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 24, 2017)

8/10 Nice city backdrop


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

3/10 its pretty bland


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 24, 2017)

9/10 nicee!


----------



## forestyne (Mar 24, 2017)

2/10, I don't like Pokemon or the gifs. And I think your siggy is over the 250px limit then again mine may be too


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> 2/10, I don't like Pokemon or the gifs. And I think your siggy is over the 250px limit then again mine may be too



i thought the pixel limit doesnt count in spoilers?
8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Apr 24, 2017)

10.

God, I love her sassy attitude.

And yes I am aware that Australian birds and Asian plants/Anim? do not go with each other but one is pretty and one is flipping adorable! So leave me alone, whoever is rating me.


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Apr 24, 2017)

I want the bird on the tree so cute! 8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

9!


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 24, 2017)

6/10 prett gud


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

8/10 ~

And whoever's after me needs to be brutally honest cause I just made this banner, but idk if I should stick with it...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 25, 2017)

8 i think its very simple and cute


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 25, 2017)

I keep forgetting you're teabagel lmao 

8.5/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

4/10

Nice, but I don't know who that is!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2017)

4/10 sorry ;;


----------



## moonford (Apr 25, 2017)

5/10 

I'd be extra cute if you put little stars or something around her.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2017)

4/10


----------



## uyumin (Apr 25, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

5/10

Not sure why but I like it.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

10/10, so spooky! I love it.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 25, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

0,


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

I only just realised each one has a YouTube vid or link lmao 10/10


----------



## Flare (Apr 26, 2017)

15%/Beth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

9/10

Is that literally the only thing you remember  from the Beth scale because same


----------



## Flare (Apr 26, 2017)

8/10

Yes Beth, this is all I remember.


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

5/10



B e t h a n y said:


> I only just realised each one has a YouTube vid or link lmao 10/10



yeet


----------



## Flare (Apr 26, 2017)

9/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

Chocolate milk/Beth


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 26, 2017)

8/10 ~


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2017)

5/10 
The gif is nice, but I feel the text and thing below it doesn't work


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 26, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> 5/10
> The gif is nice, but I feel the text and thing below it doesn't work



Thanks for the feedback! I've been struggling with what I should do with it.

Also, 8.5/10 ~
I like the simplicity


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

7.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2017)

9/10


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 27, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2017)

It's a bit small ;; 5/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 27, 2017)

7/10

Kinda cool XD


----------



## CoveyCube (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't know the show, but it has nice animation, 6/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 27, 2017)

Sword art online :3

That law guy or something? XD Forgot name
6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2017)

SAO is cool, but it isn't centered and looks a bit too tall ;; 
Lmao sorry 
5/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 27, 2017)

I already gave you 7/10 

Idk how to center it?


----------



## carp (Apr 27, 2017)

5/10



Issi said:


> Idk how to center it?



use the tags​


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2017)

9/10 looks sick!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

9/10

Nice to see the hype of a Kirby fan around here lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

64/64


See what I did there I'm clever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 64/64
> 
> 
> See what I did there I'm clever


For your awesome cleverness you have earned another power star!

Collect 116 more to win 

Oh and 10/10 bring that sexy back Mayuri


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 29, 2017)

2/10 ;;


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 30, 2017)

1/10 I usually like Kirby, but I find anime Kirby annoying, sorry.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

1/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 30, 2017)

2/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2017)

6/10

Nice, but one of your images is broken.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 30, 2017)

5/10 (too creepy for me XD sorry)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2017)

9/10, I love it!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 30, 2017)

2/10 eh


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 1, 2017)

Bowie said:


> 6/10
> 
> Nice, but one of your images is broken.



My images are showing up fine?...

Anyway, 8/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 1, 2017)

8/10 because of cherry blossoms <3


----------



## Bowie (May 1, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> My images are showing up fine?...
> 
> Anyway, 8/10









8/10


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Espurr (May 5, 2017)

11/10
That Kirby.  He's a pretty jolly guy.


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Hero King (May 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2017)

6.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2017)

7/10 I love nature tbh


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 6, 2017)

0/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 6, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Flare (May 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (May 8, 2017)

10/10


----------



## deerprongs (May 8, 2017)

10\10 Link is best child


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

10/10 the atmosphere is very soothing, love the colors


----------



## Aquari (May 9, 2017)

7, the text kinda ruins it


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> 9/10



Yeah shameless advertising ftw

Also my little cousin watches paw control, I think it's cute! 9/10


----------



## tae (May 9, 2017)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2017)

3?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 9, 2017)

1/10 

Too big and flashy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 9, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Twix (May 9, 2017)

8/10 only because I'm really concerned about Bowser's motion


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

10/10 because Bulbasaur


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

8/10 it looks cool


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

7/10

Its cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (May 11, 2017)

Ur very generous with ur ratings, i have to say

9/10 cause the doggo is cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 11, 2017)

4/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 11, 2017)

9.

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually, ill give a l0


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 11, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

8.5/10 cuz i love animals


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

1/10

Since I dont even know what that is?


----------



## Flare (May 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 12, 2017)

7/10

I love Tails, plus your other sig is very nice.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

10/10, cherry blossoms and chibi cloud, yay XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2017)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ujenny (May 14, 2017)

3/10 I'm sorry :x


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

70/100


----------



## hamster (May 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 14, 2017)

1/10


----------



## moonford (May 14, 2017)

I'm not one for toddler shows, so 1/10 but it's nice to see how much you adore Fleshy so 8/10.

Hope you have a wonderful life together!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2017)

10/10 
Beautiful broken image. I love it.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 14, 2017)

1/10, again idk what this is


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2017)

4/10

Never seen it. Looks good, though!


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (May 15, 2017)

1/10

I really dislike the Sonic series and the characters.

+

8/10

For the spoiler signature. c:


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

2spoopy4me
8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

1/10 I'm sorry


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

5/10 since underwater look is cool.

8/10 Since Fleshy :3


----------



## ujenny (May 15, 2017)

8/10 It's rlly nice and pretty but I'm bored of the basic signatures, I'm sorry {(>_<)}


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

8/10, very cute.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> 5/10 since underwater look is cool.
> 
> 8/10 Since Fleshy :3



- Confused abt this rating -

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> - Confused abt this rating -
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 10/10


Id give 5/10 but I like how you always mention Fleshy so 8/10 :3


----------



## moonford (May 15, 2017)

8. c:


----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Xandra (May 16, 2017)

Kind of creepy but since it always matches you avatar: 9/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2017)

7/10

Really beautiful. A weird combination of colours, but I really do love it.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

7/10, a little creepy but interesting

And thank you! :3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

8/10 (I think its growing on me)


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

6/10

Looks too derpy for me


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

10/10

Yes, I feel dumb with that signature for some weird reason. 
I'll probably change it soon.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 17, 2017)

8/10
satisfying never ending gif


----------



## screechfox (May 17, 2017)

7/10

simple but good


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## moonford (May 17, 2017)

1/10 For that dog thingy and 8/10 for Fleshy.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> 1/10 For that dog thingy and 8/10 for Fleshy.



Just rate my signature based on me, not on my husband. I am my own person, thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10


----------



## moonford (May 17, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Just rate my signature based on me, not on my husband. I am my own person, thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 10/10



Sorry for liking a nice relationship.

1/10 I'm not a fan of toddler shows or anything like that.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Sorry for liking a nice relationship.
> 
> 1/10 I'm not a fan of toddler shows or anything like that.



No worries, since you said Fleshy it seems like you rate it that way solely because it's Fleshy. Just makes me feel like I'm just a shadow of my husband is all :/

1/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

8/10, I like the underwater effects XD


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

8/10

Lots of info.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (May 18, 2017)

8.5


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 18, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Flare (May 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Bowie (May 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

9/10 :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

9/10 :3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 18, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Legendery (May 18, 2017)

5/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

6/10, pretty funny


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

8/10 :3


----------



## Mars Adept (May 19, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Flare (May 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (May 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Zylia (May 20, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 20, 2017)

4/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## starlite (May 21, 2017)

10/10 dang


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 21, 2017)

10/10


----------



## forestyne (May 21, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

5/10 what is that even


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

6/10 Dont know where its from


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

6/10, pretty neat


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

7.5


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

8/10 :3


----------



## himeki (May 26, 2017)

7/10 not really sure what its from ;;


----------



## Kevinnn (May 26, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 26, 2017)

1/10 
But 10/10 avatar, I live in Toronto!


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

5.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 26, 2017)

7



pawpatrolbab said:


> 1/10
> But 10/10 avatar, I live in Toronto!



aye same!! shoutout to poutine!


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2017)

3/10...


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

4/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 31, 2017)

8/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 31, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

gdi issi

8/10


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

10/10 perfect.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2017)

7/10

Tbh idek what that is xDDD


----------



## ok.sean (May 31, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 31, 2017)

creative enough / 10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2017)

9/10 

lovin that toothpaste hair guy from ARMS lol xDDDD


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 7/10
> 
> Tbh idek what that is xDDD



Tis a Dragonball character, all you need to know is that he's a Space Australian.

also 11/10 for creativity


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 31, 2017)

9/10 but too big :s

LEAVE MY COLGATE SPONSORSHIP MAN ALONE ;A;


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> 9/10 but too big :s
> 
> LEAVE MY COLGATE SPONSORSHIP MAN ALONE ;A;



It's actually just enough, You wouldn't believe how hard it was to find one small enough.

also 8/10


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2017)

10/10 so awesome!


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2017)

10/10 yours is awesome too!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 31, 2017)

8/10


----------



## kuri_kame (May 31, 2017)

9/10 like the matching with your pfp


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

100/10 legs


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2017)

10/10

(Btw, are you gonna fix the "Signature by A r i a n e" message? "A r i a n e" looks messed up.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

9/10 because that signature made me laugh.  How is it messed up?  Her username is "A r i a n e", not "Ariane".


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

9.5/10 cute cute


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 9/10 because that signature made me laugh.  How is it messed up?  Her username is "A r i a n e", not "Ariane".




Yeah I Know. 
But I mean that it looks like A
r i a n e. Doesn't really matter tho since your signature is nice. :0

Back to topic. 

9/10


----------



## uyumin (Jun 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Jun 2, 2017)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2017)

8/10

tbh I've never seen that sonic character before but I like her


----------



## uyumin (Jun 2, 2017)

2/10


----------



## ZagZig321 (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10 

nice aesthetic (;


----------



## f11 (Jun 2, 2017)

3/10


----------



## uyumin (Jun 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## mogyay (Jun 2, 2017)

i have a dear friend that absolutely luvs him so i will give u a 9/10 even though i dont rly listen to them


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

9/10

So damn cute.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 2, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

eh 4/10 not a kpop fan


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

7/10 lives up to your title


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

7/10 for the lulz

(also not to mini-mod but it's over 250 px in height)


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

7.5/10 not a fan of spongebob but that that tsareena or what it is lool xD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 3, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

7/10 haha nice!  





Sheila said:


> 7/10 for the lulz
> 
> (also not to mini-mod but it's over 250 px in height)


Yea I'll get to that xp


----------



## spirited (Jun 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 7, 2017)

8/10

So simple haha!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2017)

7.


----------



## spirited (Jun 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 7, 2017)

_-duplicate-_


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 7, 2017)

10/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 7, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 7, 2017)

10/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2017)

7/10 Is that a shiba inu or an Akita?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

?/10 I don't know who those people are. XD


----------



## Flare (Jun 7, 2017)

10/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2017)

5/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 7, 2017)

6/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10 so cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

we need more dog lovers because dogs > cats


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

9/10 love it boi


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 8, 2017)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> 10/10 so cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> we need more dog lovers because dogs > cats



agreed


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2017)

7.5!


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2017)

5/10 I liked the one you had early (the one with the buildings)


----------



## spirited (Jun 9, 2017)

8/10


----------



## uyumin (Jun 9, 2017)

10/10 cute.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 9, 2017)

4/10 not a big fan of K-Pop _(or how it's called D; ) _


----------



## uyumin (Jun 9, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

2/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 12, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 14, 2017)

6/10


Someone really close to my heart made the art below, so please be generous with your score 
Much appreciated


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 14, 2017)

10/10 xoxo love it


----------



## Flare (Jun 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 14, 2017)

Idk why but your signature is really visually appealing to me 9.5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

10/10 I love the urban beach scenery! 

And the fact that you have blue roses on there, my fav hybrid rose ♥


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2017)

8/10 cool!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

8/10 Victor ♥


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

10/10 Wah!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops wrong thread fml looool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2017)

Nox said:


> 10/10 Wah!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oops wrong thread fml looool



lol RIP


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2017)

7.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 15, 2017)

The island looks like a Fire Flower if you have a creative mindset so 10/10 yay


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## estetica (Jun 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

wrong thread uh 8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

9, it looks great!


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

9/10 awesome!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2017)

8/10 :v


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Jun 17, 2017)

8.1/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

3/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 17, 2017)

3/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

12/10 (120%)


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 17, 2017)

10/10 Rowlett :>


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

10000000000000000000000000/10

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 17, 2017)

9/10 Pikachu


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

10/10 beuatiful!


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 17, 2017)

7.5/10 would be better if chocolate milk


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jun 22, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## blossum (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10 
Simple, pleasing to eyes.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10~


----------



## cas cas (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## spoonfork (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10 gif


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10 nice!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10 Cute <:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10 cute art!


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 3, 2017)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Irelia (Jul 3, 2017)

420/420 only for saitama tho


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 3, 2017)

9/10 I love it


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## allainah (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

10/10 and not just bc my pixel is within it hahaha


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

10/10 simple & cute


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 4, 2017)

7/10
love the graveyard theme, but no DA to visit and pastel colors confused me as to whether the scene was of night time


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

10/10 woah..


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

10/10 I actually really want to watch One Punch Man...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

10/10 I can't believe you drew it yourself!


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2017)

10/10 YAS


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 4, 2017)

10/10 I loves the colors and Tiffany!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 4, 2017)

9/10, it's very pretty yet simple


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

10/10 It looks so incredible!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 5, 2017)

Nox said:


> 10/10 It looks so incredible!




10/10
name and sig combo brought this to mind


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

4/10 sorry





Yukari Yakumo said:


> 10/10
> name and sig combo brought this to mind


Interesting xD I assure you though my name is not based on any character haha


----------



## Flare (Jul 10, 2017)

Uh... .1/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

5/10





Flare said:


> Uh... .1/10


You rate right after I took it off? lmao


----------



## Flare (Jul 10, 2017)

Haha I guess I rated at the wrong time. 

.1/10


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 10, 2017)

9/10 SQUIDWARDDDDD


----------



## Kazelle (Jul 10, 2017)

10/10  love your drawings. (i think they're yours lmao)


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 11, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

11/10 Gorillaz is the best


----------



## allainah (Jul 11, 2017)

1/10
cause there's nothing, sorry


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

10/10 made me laugh x)


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

9/10
(I really need to update my town signature status.)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 12, 2017)

10/10, Nice drawing!


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

10/10 :3


----------



## Bowie (Jul 12, 2017)

5/10

My partner is obsessed with wrestling.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

2/10





Bowie said:


> 5/10
> 
> My partner is obsessed with wrestling.


Judging by that rating I assume your kinda meh about that xD (not that I'm offended!)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 13, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2017)

10/10 WAAAAAAA!


----------



## SCOOT (Jul 13, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

7/10
 The scoot obsession is legit


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

10/10


----------



## superkell (Jul 17, 2017)

8/10
Aesthetically pleasing, just not a super big fan of Tiffany


----------



## uyumin (Jul 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

9/10 cute lil pixel ghosts & good job at being minimalistic... though im not much one for minimalism


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2017)

8/10 c:


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

8/10 the gifs r kind of flashy & tbh i never played splatoon b4 but the new characters look so cute


----------



## uyumin (Jul 17, 2017)

10/10 cute


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

10/10 SIMPLE BUT GREAT!!!


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 17, 2017)

9/10 marshal <3


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 17, 2017)

10/10 it's mega cuteee


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

10/10 for SAILOR MOON &#55356;&#57113;!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2017)

5/10 for originality


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 17, 2017)

8/10 love the gif c:


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jul 17, 2017)

10/10 omg so cute. ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 17, 2017)

9/10 very cute castle sig


----------



## uyumin (Jul 17, 2017)

8/10 cute c:


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

10/10 simple but cute C:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2017)

8.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 17, 2017)

4/10


----------



## superkell (Jul 18, 2017)

7.5

Love those adorable pixels! A tad busy though


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 18, 2017)

9. tho it would be better if u remove your timezone at the far left. just my opinion tho


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

6/10 I like the color scheme~


----------



## vals ~ (Jul 18, 2017)

9/10 It's obviously adorable but i think you can remove the text below since the info are already on the image


----------



## allainah (Jul 18, 2017)

8/10
very pink & i love your mayor & town name 
oops someone beat me to it 

8/10 again
i like the pastel colors


----------



## superkell (Jul 18, 2017)

9!

Love the symmetry and aesthetic! I'm also clearly a fan of bottles.


----------



## twins (Jul 18, 2017)

10/10 I love the idea! So unique and cute!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 18, 2017)

twins said:


> 10/10 I love the idea! So unique and cute!



8/10 marshal so salty


----------



## twins (Jul 18, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> 8/10 marshal so salty



haha I like to think he's just intensely focused. lolol

7/10, I really like the pixel C:


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 18, 2017)

oh its a bug I thought he was hitting the villager


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 18, 2017)

There's no sign so... 1/10

Edit. Person posted before me.. so 5/10


----------



## galacticity (Jul 18, 2017)

2/10
just text qmq (love the sombra stuff tho)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 18, 2017)

8.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

5/10


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

9/10! Such nice colors and cohesive design!


----------



## galacticity (Jul 19, 2017)

9.5/10
firstly because cute town sig!!
second because _honkers avatar ily honk_


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

9/10
I *love* how the town signature looks O_O


----------



## twins (Jul 19, 2017)

10/10 v cute


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

9/10 cute design


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 19, 2017)

10/10 very cute and i love the aesthetic


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## galacticity (Jul 19, 2017)

5/10
simple, but still cool. green day is p good.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

7.8/10 not much green too much day


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 20, 2017)

10/10 I love that icy blue :O


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2017)

7.5


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 21, 2017)

10--simple but effective


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

10/10 major weakness for pixels, gyaru girl and pink


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

9/10


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

5/10, The image is broken/doesn't show up for me!


----------



## twins (Jul 21, 2017)

10/10 very colorful and pretty!


----------



## uyumin (Jul 22, 2017)

10/10 love the pixels and art


----------



## soki (Jul 22, 2017)

10/10
enjoyed the cute bouncy ghosts ovo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 22, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

6/10


----------



## galacticity (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10 perfect A+ absolutely brilliant


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

9/10 cool!





galacticity said:


> 10/10 perfect A+ absolutely brilliant


Oh, literally just changed it lol but ty


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 23, 2017)

8/10 c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 24, 2017)

1/10 

I'm super sorry


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2017)

No problem lol

6/10


----------



## axo (Jul 25, 2017)

6/10, song's good but I don't like the color scheme


----------



## Kip (Jul 31, 2017)

8/10 It looks really relaxing and soft. Also hydrangeas are my favorite flowers.


----------



## alesha (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10

I'm ready for the next reply ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10 nice


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 31, 2017)

9/10


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

7/10


----------



## alesha (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10
C U T E


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Kip (Jul 31, 2017)

Simplistic and clean with a clever layout. I like it! 9/10


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

9/10 lookin good


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10 Its cute cx


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 31, 2017)

7/10


----------



## busy.crossing (Jul 31, 2017)

So pink <3
8/10 because I love love love the one on the right!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2017)

4/10 Not much to it...


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

4/10

Sorry I am not a big fan of just a single image of idols or something you like?

I'm assuming those are people in the band "Green Day."

Not much going on with it and it feels kind of bland. Sorry!


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 1, 2017)

8/10 its pretty, it's just small


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

uncreative indeed but comic sans 8/10


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 1, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Aug 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

4.3


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 1, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Aug 1, 2017)

10/10, good villager selection. Not too overused, and not too random.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 3, 2017)

8/10 Those are cute cx


----------



## tifachu (Aug 5, 2017)

9/10 ariane always makes bomb sigs but i think itd look better centered (just a personal preference)


----------



## Lunaa~ (Aug 5, 2017)

100/10 Soo cute includes all the villagers and it's drawn I like the animation and it all blends rlly nicely!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm going to be honest,  6/10
No pictures


----------



## zekrom03721 (Aug 5, 2017)

9/10 very cute sig!


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

7/10 I like the gif c:


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 5, 2017)

It's cute but very small...

so, 6/10


----------



## Keldi (Aug 5, 2017)

Hm...It seems quite uncreative... Even calls itself uncreative. Hm...1/10 for effort. And a bonus 1/10 for color...2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

1/10


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 5, 2017)

3/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 5, 2017)

8/10 pretty nice


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 6, 2017)

9/10 TPC AND SIGNATURE?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2017)

8/10 cute


----------



## Lunaa~ (Aug 6, 2017)

not 100% detail if i was rating ur avatar 1000/10 cuz its h0t but ur sig has a picture so its deffo better then mine so 7/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2017)

6/10 I like the colors


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

11/10

Shibas are great


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2017)

8/10 nice art


----------



## Mayor of Uncia (Aug 6, 2017)

8/10

coordinated and cute.

3 spooky 5 me


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 7, 2017)

9/10
Pansear-And-Nana does fab things <3


----------



## uyumin (Aug 7, 2017)

9/10 cute! I love the pastel c:


----------



## carp (Aug 7, 2017)

7/10 nic


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 7, 2017)

10/10 Doge!


----------



## Flare (Aug 7, 2017)

6/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 7, 2017)

5/10 Is that panic at the disco? (plz no kill me)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2017)

6/10
Um, isn't it kinda obvious from my avatar?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

7/10, Green Day's decent but not my favorite


----------



## uyumin (Aug 8, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ujenny (Aug 8, 2017)

10/10 so cute( i also love your avatar btw)


----------



## Flare (Aug 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 8, 2017)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

7/10 cute as frick lol


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

11/10 Im N i lovvvvve sm64 sm-sunshine etc


----------



## tifachu (Aug 9, 2017)

like 4/10 (sorry) the last line is hilarious though
not a big fan of text-only sigs , maybe a lil pixel or transparent img to accent it or turning the text into an image would be better? just a suggestion lol, i could also prolly help but, to each their own!


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

9/10 lovee that rosie but mostly tia

Ps too lazy to make a good sig


----------



## Greninja (Aug 9, 2017)

10/10 for honesty


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

1/10 because I don't see a signature, sorry


----------



## tifachu (Aug 9, 2017)

9/10 good art/composition , would be a solid 10 if the style kabuki was drawn was in a similar edo-period style as the kanagawa wave, rather than a cartoony style. the neon pink was also pretty much never seen then

also there finally is something to see there so that line isnt needed : P


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

9

Very cute and fabulous art.


----------



## BlueOceana (Aug 12, 2017)

9/10 It's so cute I adore Pokemon!


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2017)

9/10 cute!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

5.5/10

Decent but very plain
Animation's a plus


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

6/10
If you added something under the twitter link it could be better, maybe another line of the gif ghosts?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> 6/10
> If you added something under the twitter link it could be better, maybe another line of the gif ghosts?


Thanks, I might try that

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

N/A


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

10/10 b/c green day ;p


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

You don't have one. ;w;


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 13, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2017)

8/10!


----------



## BlueOceana (Aug 14, 2017)

5/10 Green day makes good music.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2017)

7.5


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

6/10

Nice, but a bit too condensed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

8/10 bootiful kabooki ;w;


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

10/10 N64 ftw


----------



## Verecund (Aug 18, 2017)

8/10, it looks nice!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 19, 2017)

5.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 19, 2017)

*yawn*  5/10


----------



## Koi-Koi (Aug 19, 2017)

Very well made. 9/10


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 21, 2017)

7/10
Simple but very clever. ^^


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 21, 2017)

9/10 super cool c:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2017)

7.5


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Verecund (Aug 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

Uhhh 7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

100+


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2017)

0/10 
There's nothing there ;;


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2017)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 23, 2017)

8.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 23, 2017)

7/10!


----------



## allainah (Aug 23, 2017)

10/10 cause i like the quote from ur bf thas cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 23, 2017)

10/10

O god that quote, that was the first message I ever sent him lmao


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 26, 2017)

9/10 
The whole aesthetic is v cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

9/10, I love the whole style plus the font!


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 26, 2017)

?1/1 best way to use a animated sig


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2017)

2/10...


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 30, 2017)

6.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm sorry, its a 4/10 ;-;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 30, 2017)

10/10 ^^


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 30, 2017)

l0


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 30, 2017)

8/10, it's simple but I like it


----------



## allainah (Aug 30, 2017)

10/10 cute & looks rlly clean/organized


----------



## babykas (Aug 30, 2017)

7/8 super simplee yet cute!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2017)

8/10 pretty rad


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2017)

8/10!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 31, 2017)

8/10 c:


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 31, 2017)

9/10 Clyde looks so cute and great (I think that's Clyde?)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2017)

5.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

1/10

Uhhh.... o k a y  t h e n


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

10/10


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

10/10 I like it, nice transition


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

5/10 its not even halloween yet lol


----------



## Allure (Oct 20, 2017)

10/10, very creative!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

0/0 because there is NO SIGNATURE lol.


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 22, 2017)

10/10 bc marie kink


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## ujenny (Oct 23, 2017)

10/10

bc i love xmas :b


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 26, 2017)

9/10 needs more Marie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

10/10 because I'm a sucker for undertale and that picture is adorable


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

8/10
That gif is great


----------



## twins (Nov 1, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 2, 2017)

10/10 looks amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2017)

10/10

Ariane is the best siggy maker c:


----------



## AC_2007 (Nov 4, 2017)

10/10 araine represent  also I havent changed mine from Halloween yet xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

7/10 not a fan of them really but cool someone digs old music man ;D


----------



## Espurr (Nov 20, 2017)

not enough chad the zombie
7.8/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Nov 20, 2017)

4/10

I don't like the donkey kong series or the characters but I like Orangutans.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 20, 2017)

9/10 because i love penguins and christmas and simplicity!!!!it doesn't say anything about you which seems to be the common use of a signature but i think that's also why i really like it ^^
(where did you get these lil gifs? theyre so adorable!!)


----------



## moonford (Nov 20, 2017)

I typed in tiny penguin/ tiny Christmas tree pixels. 

7/10

I usually dislike wordy signatures but I love the little use of icons, colour and how simply/cute it is.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

8/10 It's simple, I can appreciate that


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

10/10 ITS CUTE RUNNING PUPPIES???? Reminds me of the opening screen of my really old Dogz games (both Gboy and DS). God, that takes me back.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

man that's some great artwork
9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2017)

10/10 bootiful kabuki


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

7/10 i guess, i liked your older more 

(might might not make sense so feel free to skip lol)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

2/10 ;-;


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

7/10

So cuuutie but little accurate (>w<'')


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10 don't know who it's based on but I like the colors


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

6/10 it goes too fast for me ;;


----------



## MayorThomas (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10 pretty yet informative


----------



## Tickles (Nov 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

10/10

Ooowh cuteness \(*3*)/


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 24, 2017)

9/10

Loooove the great wave (♡w♡) and the little japanese character too!~♥


----------



## tae (Nov 24, 2017)

ahh 6/10 its oddly shaped for a sigggggg. still beautiful art tho.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

10/10 because it made me audibly snort
also informational


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

10

I love your art.


----------



## MayorThomas (Nov 24, 2017)

9/10 because I love me some Animal Crossing gifs that weren't recorded by holding a camera above a 3DS. Too bad it's not centered though ;-;


----------



## datsuryouku (Nov 24, 2017)

7/10 Not sure if the characters were edited together or if the picture just came that way!! Because of the uncertainty, 7/10. Btw, if you'd like to have a signature made, I'd love to make you one. Message if interested!


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 24, 2017)

8/10

Nice


----------



## tesss (Nov 24, 2017)

9/10
cute! though i think it'd look better centered


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

10

Cause Ruby is there,  haha.  (I may or may not be a sad person)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

7/10
(I feel like the image is a bit squashed on my signature, my bad!)


----------



## MayorThomas (Nov 25, 2017)

7/10 love the art especially, could use something extra maybe


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

6/10
(I'm probably just going to sleep now, unless I keep posting...)​


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 25, 2017)

9/10 

Looove the first image (๑♡_♡๑)


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Nov 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

10.

Art at it's finest.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Nov 25, 2017)

8/10 
lots of bunnies with pinkeye


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

4

Peculiar.

(Albino rabbits do not have pinkeye U_U)


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

7.8/10 not enough ruby /s

seriously tho 9/10 your love for ruby is very cute and so is your signature


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

5/10 i like simplicity but maybe add a pic or something?
or, i recommend going over to A r i a n e's town signature shop in the Museum.
here is the link. they do awesome work and it's really cheap.


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 26, 2017)

9/10

Very cool~


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

8/10 lots of chu happenin'


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

It does my OCD some good omf

8/10


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 27, 2017)

9/10

it's sooo cute ฅ(♥ω♥)ฅ


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 27, 2017)

8/10

It's real neat


----------



## scrooge (Nov 27, 2017)

7/10 OH YES CARAVAN PALACE


----------



## Argo (Nov 27, 2017)

8/10

I love how straightforward your siggy is


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

10/10 + an extra 2 points for both frita and mira = 12/10

i didn't realize the cake meant obtained and i thought marshal had stolen a slice of cake from merengue's shop and was escaping. i also like that frita and tangy are sitting down. frita looks like the type of jerk who is snapping to get her server's attention.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 27, 2017)

11/10 for mean girls


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2017)

6 

It's unique.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

9/10 still likin' that rubesss aesthetic


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2017)

10

Love the art and the font, just cute as always.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

6.5/10
It's okay.​


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 2, 2017)

9/10 needs some animation


----------



## Flare (Dec 2, 2017)

1/1


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Chele (Dec 2, 2017)

10/10 
- Has a very nicely arranged sig
- the pic and mayor pixel is adorable
- good colour scheme
- has neatly placed info in sig
- hot face reveal tightly placed in cute spoiler


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

7/10
i personally dont like the editing but its a cat and that alone is worth some big points ^^


----------



## moonford (Dec 2, 2017)

8

I like the layout.


----------



## Byebi (Dec 3, 2017)

3/10 stretched/squished img...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

2/10
Lol when there's no signature at all :3​


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 3, 2017)

11/10 'tis the season to be jolly!!


----------



## dedenne (Dec 3, 2017)

6/10 :^)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

8/10

i like sun/moon


----------



## teto (Dec 3, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 3, 2017)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

7/10

Man you need a holiday weegee sig pic, that'd be lit


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

8/10
Stick to the festive season ​


----------



## Byebi (Dec 4, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> 2/10
> Lol when there's no signature at all :3​



its literally right there?

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 7, 2017)

4/10

Nice and clean but a bit too simplistic, but there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

8/10 kabuki is a good friend


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2017)

uh? 3/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

9/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 10, 2017)

9/10 invisible interments?


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2017)

Ugh... 7/10 because I had to click to open a spoiler


----------



## Allure (Dec 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

7/10 Just a regular siggy ​


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 13, 2017)

10/10 squiddos


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 13, 2017)

8/10 that's some pretty good art there


----------



## Adriel (Dec 13, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hmmm... Maybe 5/10? It's very basic.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

6/10 since you're asking for suggestions c:


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 15, 2017)

10/10 very cute!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

8/10 nice and cute pets


----------



## squidpops (Dec 16, 2017)

10/10 That's an adorable funny concept :')


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 16, 2017)

10/10 nice aesthetic and background!


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 17, 2017)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Adriel (Dec 17, 2017)

11/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

4/10 it's just text


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 17, 2017)

10/10 i laff everytime


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 18, 2017)

10/10 good game.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 29, 2017)

3/10 because it’s just text .-.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 29, 2017)

1000/10

N Y G H N E S!!!!!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2018)

What the hell? XD Umm, 7.5/10 for originality.


----------



## Chele (Jan 3, 2018)

10/10
The two town signatures are really cute, plus the transparent mayors makes it look amazing. Love the color scheme overall.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 4, 2018)

10/10 Lovely layout!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 11, 2018)

8.5/10 Cute.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2018)

7/10 needs a more central theme but still adorable :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 11, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 7/10 needs a more central theme but still adorable :3




What do you mean by central theme? 8/10 btw >;3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 11, 2018)

8/10 since your last sig was a bit more flamboyant (least the last one I saw you change yours often).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> What do you mean by central theme? 8/10 btw >;3



Well the outer pics don't seem to tie in with the inner pics (or maybe they do and I'm just uncultred lol)

@Issi 9/10 still fabulous as ever


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 11, 2018)

Does this look more central to you? ;3
Also, 8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes 10/10 love it ^o^


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

11/10
wah/wah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 12, 2018)

Signature is getting a little stale (coming from someone who changes their signature ((or tries to)) every single week, I'd still give it a 6.5/10 ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10 v cute and emotional :>


----------



## Limon (Jan 13, 2018)

10/10 W a h


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 14, 2018)

7/10 because the pikachu theme is really cute


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2018)

10/10, the contrast between the 2 halves is really nice!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

The Empire won’t find you in space, so I give it a solid 7.5 for a good hiding spot.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 2, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Verecund (Apr 2, 2018)

8/10; I love Francine!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 2, 2018)

10/10

filbert is too cute


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

9.5/10, bc i'm mean


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

7/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 3, 2018)

5/10


----------



## pique (Apr 3, 2018)

Um, 100,000,000/10???


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2018)

9/10!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2018)

6/10


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 4, 2018)

9/10


----------



## pique (Apr 4, 2018)

9.9/10 - I don't like super bright colors like that but it's adorable <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## amai (Apr 4, 2018)

9.5/10


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 5, 2018)

9.6/10
My signiture has gone to the dogs recently lol


----------



## rynlol (Apr 5, 2018)

7/10


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 6, 2018)

6.5/10 just constructive criticism, but you REALLY need to upscale your text on your signature.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2018)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2018)

8/10 bc of the font bUT NILES !!!!! one of my faves ♡ love ur avatar too!!


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 6, 2018)

10/10 just because it made me laugh lol (I have no idea why, it just did) ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 7, 2018)

5/10!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 7, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

9/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

3/10 lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2018)

9/10 preciousssssss #__#


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 8, 2018)

11/10 beauty!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

excuse me u lil ninja

5/10


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 8, 2018)

Haha, okay then, 3/10, too many basic vibes.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 9, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 9, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> 3/10 lol



Oh, c'mon. It's got to be a 10/10 lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My siggy is still in process..hehe..

10/10 - cute illustration.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 13, 2018)

9.549/10


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 13, 2018)

7/10 - it's cute!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 13, 2018)

10000000 / 10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

10/10

Adorable


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*5/10 nice and simple.*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 16, 2018)

7/10, it could use more work though (I understand you’re new)


----------



## Cress (Apr 18, 2018)

8.5/10, also go team soccer! (Baseball will prob win though since Marina is cursed).


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2018)

Even though I don't know who the characters are, 8/10!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Apr 28, 2018)

7/10


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Very kawaii 8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

2/10 Sorry >:


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 7, 2018)

10/10 just for cherry blossoms. Also, Ozzie <3


----------



## matt (May 7, 2018)

3/10 it's small and lacks detail


----------



## dedenne (May 7, 2018)

2/10 lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 7, 2018)

9/10 Dedenne <3


----------



## meggtheegg (May 7, 2018)

9/10 I love sheik tbh


----------



## Akira-chan (May 8, 2018)

7/10 i like the gif alot


----------



## Serah (May 8, 2018)

8/10
Cute gif and quote tbh


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

0/10
Can't really rate something that's not there.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

0/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

1/10

No image, but okay.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

3/10


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2018)

2/10 again lol


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Bilaz (May 20, 2018)

1/10 (sorry but it's just an advertisement)


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 20, 2018)

10/10 because kitty


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

10/10 it’s very well done and brings a smile to my face every time (Also, Hogwarts is awesome).


----------



## matt (May 20, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

2/10 Sorry, I just prefer colorful ones


----------



## Bilaz (May 25, 2018)

10/10 informative, gorgeous art and adorable pixels


----------



## Marte (May 25, 2018)

6/10, where did the keyboard papa pig go?


----------



## Bilaz (May 25, 2018)

10/10, beautiful pixels I love the colours and the little pixel mayor and everything!  Animation is lovely too
(Also, keyboard pig can be found by clicking on the gif haha)


----------



## meggtheegg (May 25, 2018)

10/10 clicked on the gifs and wasn't disappointed


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

10/10 simply spectacular visuals.  Indeed.


----------



## Cwynne (May 26, 2018)

7/10- I like the quote


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 26, 2018)

5/10 

i prefer visuals but I also really love the quote!!


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

10/10 as always.  Signature shop link is a bonus, so 11/10.


----------



## allainah (May 26, 2018)

7/10 is kinda cool


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

7/10.  Spooky and cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

6/10 nice but it seems a bit empty


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 8, 2018)

7/10 nice meme


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

9/10, the colours are cute & so are the cats!

(my signature rotates so uh,,,, good luck? :3)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 8, 2018)

10/10  

Beautiful I love it where’d you get it??? Lol 

10/10 on both really they both look good!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

11/10 cute sig as always.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 8, 2018)

9/10 I like the references


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

10/10 Super cute signature (it matches your avi really well ;w; )


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 8, 2018)

10/10 I REALLY like the picture.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

10/10 really nicely done sig


----------



## nanpan (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 I LOVE MHA !!​


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 Very nicely done with the flowers and pink.  It looks cute.


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven?t watched much of BNHA but it?s pretty good from what I?ve seen, so that?s cool!! And, I like the quote that slowly pops in and out, it frames the characters well and is easy to read!


----------



## matt (Jun 15, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

4/10 still shamelessly advertising a forum


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 for rememberance


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nanpan (Jun 15, 2018)

9/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 soooooo cute!!


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jun 16, 2018)

7/10


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2018)

5/10


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jun 16, 2018)

0/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

5/10 a little bit creepy there... lol


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 16, 2018)

10/10 v v good kids


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

8/10 still missing the cabbages’ faces.  Lmao


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2018)

3/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

1/10 you need a fancy pic to advertise boyo

Also the link is broken rip


----------



## matt (Jun 19, 2018)

4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 19, 2018)

1/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

9/10 nice memorial


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

64/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 27, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

10/10 G O  B E Y O N D


----------



## nanpan (Jun 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

LIVE THREAD, LIVE!  I CANNOT RATE MY OWN SIGNATURE?


Lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

7/10 creepy boi on the left


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

10/10 Mario is number one


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

10/10 and +1 for crazy dancing demoman xDD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

Still a 6/10


----------



## Sakura625 (Jul 12, 2018)

8/10 www


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2018)

7/10 pretty neat.


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

5/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

5/10 once again, look, there’s three hens


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 14, 2018)

5/10 to keep the 5/10 chain going


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

5/10 woo


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 14, 2018)

5/10 keep this going boys


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

8/10 too good


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Nuuuuuu, the chain ; ; (lol)


8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Making me rate my own signature again, come on guys.


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10. B)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

10.1/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

9.2/10 

The snow is pretty.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

9.5/10 I really like the outline.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

9.5/10 like the boat


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10 I love that snowflake design


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10 nice snowy design with a crescent moon


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 29, 2018)

9/10 I like it.  The town name and the cherry blossoms remind me of the anime adaptation of Anne of Green Gables I grew up with. The fictional town there is named Avonlea and the opening song features a lot of cherry blossoms (your gif might actually be from that, I'm not sure). 
Love the colors and the nostalgic feelings it provokes in me ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

10/10 the animation with the butterfly flying off the leaf is nice, and the text and background look really cool.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

8/10 I like the background! And sparro is also In my town! And Phil was in my old town!


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 31, 2018)

10/10! The shape and background are very nice, love the text, villager placement, and animation too! That subtle triforce symbol is wonderful as well!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

9.5/10 Looks super cute!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

10/10 the outside of the house being stars is nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

8/10 has a nice aesthetic going for it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm the only person here with a sig not relating to my town lol


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

i love the colors, so 8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

5/10 needs an image


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

7/10



thatsokayy said:


> i love the colors, so 8/10



Aren't they great? ♡


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

6/10 very pretty (I can tell it’s from Spyro) but it needs a bit more in my opinion.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

10/10 the design is well thought-out and the villagers’ placement is the icing on the cake.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> 6/10 very pretty (I can tell it’s from Spyro) but it needs a bit more in my opinion.



It does. I've been thinking about what I want to add to it, but I'm not sure.

Next person can rate spiegel


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 8, 2018)

7/10 I like how the info fades in and out of existence lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

10/10 already explained why, lol


----------



## partangel (Aug 8, 2018)

10/10 i rlly like the cowboy bebop reference & the font colors suit the background image very well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2018)

7/10 cute pic


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2018)

10/10 for wah!!!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 17, 2018)

Really good! 10/10! I wish I could make signatures like yours!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 17, 2018)

9/10 I can’t really think of much to say about it lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

10/10 once again


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 7, 2018)

7/10!


----------



## buniichu (Sep 7, 2018)

9/10 :3


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2018)

10/10 because of the cherry blossoms!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2018)

10 / 10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 9, 2018)

9/10 (First person I've met who likes Sparro too)


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

10/10 wow...


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 9, 2018)

7.8/10
Too much P I N K


----------



## dveggs (Sep 9, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 9, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2018)

9/10


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 9, 2018)

8.7/10
Port town? Ah, I see what you did there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

8.7/10
Port town? Ah, I see what you did there.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 10, 2018)

4/10. Kinda boring. I wish the text was maybe coloured, bigger and centred? I dunno.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 10, 2018)

8/10 Very classic!


----------



## buniichu (Sep 10, 2018)

8/10, too cute! :3


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

10/10 :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2018)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2018)

9/10 I like that you bring together 2 different themes


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 10, 2018)

10/10 just yeh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 10, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 11, 2018)

8/10!


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 11, 2018)

10/10 the art is very cute &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 11, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)

9/10 the scenery is nice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2018)

8/10


----------



## luantoine12 (Sep 11, 2018)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 12, 2018)

10/10 for the one above you


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2018)

1/10 I don’t see anything for some reason


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

6/10 because its a little to girly for me.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 14, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2018)

10/10 flawless


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

10/10


----------



## boring (Nov 3, 2018)

iconic 11/10


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

5/10 would read the text again.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

I notice how onions aren't being turned into smoothies.

0/10

- An offended onion fan (lol just kidding XD)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

4/10 
Btw they are being turned into smoothies. Popipo~


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

9/10 very cute!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

3/10 or 4/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2018)

6.5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10 nicely matches your avatar


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

7/10 even idk what it is

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait nvm I know where the characters are from


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2018)

10/10 I don't know who she is but she's lit


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 9, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Nov 10, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 10, 2018)

8/10, cute mayor!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

you got none so its 0/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 14, 2018)

10/10 asdfghjkl :0



Firelight said:


> you got none so its 0/10



oh yeah come at me now


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 14, 2018)

4/10 kinda plain with it just being text


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

10/10 I'm speechless


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 15, 2018)

8/10 because.. piiink


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 15, 2018)

10/10 happy holidays babyyyyyy


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

9/10, she's cute!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

8/10!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 16, 2018)

7.5/10!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

me love christmas 9/10


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 16, 2018)

9/10 love the zelda theme.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

10/10 cause of beauty of my favorite season


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

10/10 love it


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 17, 2018)

10/10 I'm in love with her


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

0/10 cause you don't really have a signature
its just a message


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 17, 2018)

10/10 cause I don't have the time or energy for this


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)

6/10


----------



## nanpan (Nov 17, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 17, 2018)

10/10 omg I love it your aesthetic is gorgeous


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2018)

Please do not use this thread to argue with other people. Just stick to the game itself and report posts that contain personal attacks instead of joining in. Thanks.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

idk, I don't like furries whatever you call those ppl who trying to be like an animal.
so i'll just say 5/10 sorry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 21, 2018)

10/10

I love the rainbow and sheep!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

5/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2018)

8/10 sick wolf


----------



## steele (Nov 21, 2018)

8/10 I like the cat. 
Reminds me of the game "ori and the blind forest".


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2018)

6/10


----------



## steele (Nov 21, 2018)

9/10 ;-; you don't like my minimalism?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

ah the common beauty villagers
8/10
nice taste


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

64/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

6/10

also I love that Luigi signature that's above Pokeclasher


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

8/10 pretty boi


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

10/10 beautiful wolf

what is wrong with me today?? XD

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

not a cat fan sorry

7.8/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 29, 2018)

6/10


"It's boring," they said. "It's only text," they said.

...are you happy now


_Hmm probably should use something black and white to match my aesthetic tho_


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

10/10 lol


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 29, 2018)

10/10 to you as well my rhiman friend

- - - Post Merge - - -

There now it's B/W... aesthetic


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 29, 2018)

11/10 it’s hilarious


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 29, 2018)

5/10

i hate it but @ the same time i almost snorted


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 29, 2018)

Firelight said:


> fine i'll use stupid cats and see how that is instead
> even I do hate cats





Honestly, what's wrong with you? 
I've got a warning from TBT, because I answered in a sarcastic 
way to something, while I clearly said before that I love your
signature.. now someone else is saying something nice
about it and you still complain and get even aggressive.
"stupid cats", huh? So.. you can say something like this
without getting any punishment, seems really fair to be honest.



9/10 looks cool!


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2018)

It's a rhinoceros with a Santa hat on by a Christmas tree, so it automatically gets an 8/10 from me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 29, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 29, 2018)

10/10, makes me feel the christmas mood :3


----------



## nanpan (Nov 29, 2018)

10/10 I love lulu!


----------



## Cress (Nov 29, 2018)

9/10, 4 different gifs all happening at the same time can get a bit dizzying to look at tho


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 29, 2018)

8/10 it's a nice color scheme
I should probably edit my signature since I don't think anyone will ever see the white text honestly


----------



## duckykate (Dec 3, 2018)

very cool man with afro 9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

9/10!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 4, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

6/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

8/10 reminds me of when bro used to watch wrestling 24/7.
Who's that btw?


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

8/10





honeyaura said:


> 8/10 reminds me of when bro used to watch wrestling 24/7.
> Who's that btw?



Same xD
SAnitY(Killian Dain, Eric Young, Alexander Wolfe)


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

Bump. . .


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

9:10


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 17, 2018)

6/10
not a fan of that villager


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

10/10 crisp and festive


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

9/10 congrats!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10 congrats on winning that title too!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10 <3


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)

7/10 o;


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

9/10 cool


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

9/10 love the Pokemon Trainer set!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

9/10 I love Francine


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2018)

10/10 absolutely hilarious


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

10/10 i love all of it, i feel it on a spiritual level


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

6/10?

Tried to get this done sooner or later... Honestly shouldn't have stayed up until 3:00 in the morning to make this.


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 25, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 merry crimpmas


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 indeed best username and I love that gingerbread men yus


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

8/10 It's a cute GIF.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 thank you chandelure


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 awesome! <3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 25, 2018)

6/10, the quality could honestly be upped alot more than that... Just my opinion.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

10/10 cheery


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## boring (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10 hella


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10 amazing


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10 cute! Did you draw that?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10 lovin the gif


----------



## seacube (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10 its so cute


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

eee thank you ;u; and 10/10 cuz bees!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

8/10 It looks nice and complete, yet at the same time not cluttered.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

9/10 ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10 very nice!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10 very cool!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

7/10 because festive season and it's different


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 lol


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 omg they're beautiful


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 that banner is definitely deserved ♡


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 always gives me a good laugh lol
And thanks so much! x


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## boring (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

11/10 very cool!!!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

20/10 very yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

1/10 sorry, I can't stand bts.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

idk if I should even rate this cause idk who this is so i'll say ?/10
sorry


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

It's Ariana Grande lol,

Pokeclasher: 10/10 love the simple b/w aesthetic
Firelight: 10/10 beautiful wolf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10 (since you are the nicest member)


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2018)

9/10 incomplete but very cool 0:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2018)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

5/10 I'm sorry I don't like BTS...


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10 for sarcasm


----------



## 22lexi (Jan 2, 2019)

11/10 for queen ari

also I'm working on nicer ones, these are just kinda fillers for now.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10 c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10 Ace Attorney rules.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

ah love the blue and the wild 10/10


----------



## Kub (Jan 3, 2019)

I love the Zelda theme  10/10


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Jan 3, 2019)

10/10 amazing

(Pardon my sig image quality, I made It on my ipad and for some reason it keeps coming out blurry on TBT even though other images worked >-< Hopefully I?ll work out how to fix that)


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## happyhailey (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## skylucario (Jan 3, 2019)

7.8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

8 or 7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

7/10 cuteee


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 12, 2019)

10/10 im with u


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10 lol


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 13, 2019)

6/10 it's a cute gif but not really what I'm into ?\(ツ )/?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## princepoke (Jan 14, 2019)

8/10 everytime i see ur sig i end up singing it til the end smh


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10 I love it


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10 good question


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

8/10
what happen to team Rocket?


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10 amazing


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 16, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

6/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

7/10

Lol mines just text and colors.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 17, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 17, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

7 / 10 

I prefer colored ones :b


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2019)

7/10 neat


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10
btw this is my first time rating your signture


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 19, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

9 / 10 looks clean


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 30, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

9/10 cool


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 30, 2019)

8/10 yeah I gotchu


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2019)

10/10 I love it


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2019)

10/10 it keeps making me laugh even though I’ve seen that episode of Naruto: Shippuden, lmao


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 10, 2019)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Feb 11, 2019)

8/10. Too bad Meghan Markle left! Not too bad for her tho hehehe[/FONT]


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 12, 2019)

8 / 10 it looks nice, but a bit unclean for my taste!  :b


----------



## princepoke (Feb 12, 2019)

ooo rlly nice! love the graphicz


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 12, 2019)

9/10 cute


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2019)

8/10 never seen a video in a signature before. Pretty funny though


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> 8/10 never seen a video in a signature before. Pretty funny though


They really need to add the ability to resize video frames.

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2019)

Simple but beautiful 10/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

8/10


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2019)

5/10


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

The court rules in favor of the defendant, Vaati!  10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Apr 6, 2019)

(1)10(37)/10


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2019)

9/10 dunno who that person is but overall very nice signature. Love the way your social media links are laid out.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2019)

9/10 def something new


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 9/10 def something new


Why thank you  

3/10


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

I already know what you think of it! Why can’t you let someone else rate it?!?!

Hmph 8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm sorry, but...

4/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

8/10 EDIT: Swirly fingers- +2 points

_Please be honest, also help me fix it up-_


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

7/10


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 for persona 5


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 7, 2019)

7/10 It's very unique.


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 8, 2019)

7.5/10 for making me sad I cannot have the ultimate dream car.


----------



## KipperDen (Apr 8, 2019)

8/10, the joke is good plus I like your taste in anime c;


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10 for the Rikka's spinning hand meme


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

10/10 as always


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2019)

Dunno what it is, but cool sig :3 

8/10


----------



## lunarsunset (Apr 11, 2019)

beatles!! 7/10 because not my taste in music but that gif is adorable


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2019)

8/10 Would rate a point or two higher if it was centered.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 11, 2019)

Eh, I'm unfamiliar with that kind of car. I see no point in buying aesthetically pleasing cars, i'm the type of person that'd rather have a reliable and easy-to-fix car tbh. But hey, that's my opinion!

Anyways, 6.5/10?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10 Love Splatoon, Marie is favorite squid sister.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

i can finally join on here since i finally got a signature, yayy

10/10 cause danganronpa


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Ya finnaly did it. Took you long enough 

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

9/10 Nice collage.


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks, I've thought your sig was perfect from the first time I laid eyes on it.
10/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10 Demon Slayer is probably the most promising anime this year!


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Not true! We just had the masterpieces Kaguya-sama and Mob II
He's staring into my soul 9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

9/10, cute


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

8/10 could be better if centered


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

haha 10.5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

um I think maybe, just maybe 4.5/10?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

8.5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10 looks really nice. Love the way you put everything. Texts are neat. Funny quote. Small gif is a nice touch.  Raibow gif is awesome. It has just about everything. A good piece I must say.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10 Very cute and extra points because I have a bird.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

7/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

Easy 9/10.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 bc birds!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

I love it xD 10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)

Joker/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

1000/10 /*^*\


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Im yo biggest fan! 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2019)

Easily a 10/10.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10 Still sad that I won't be able to get the ultimate dream car...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10, it's weird but I love it


----------



## buniichu (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 A guy who does cool dramatic flips UvU


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

8/10 v cute + I see a tiny Chester


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10 Nice Pokemon in the corner (I forgot the name of it)


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10 hell yeah!


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

eh 8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10, looks pretty cool c:


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 i love the beatles ^^;


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 jojo is god tier and i love okuyasu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10 c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2019)

9/10 very neat


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

8.5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2019)

8/10 funny


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2019)

4/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Really gud stuff mate 10/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10 For the dancing Akria!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10 cause anime <3


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10!!! it's so cute! I love all the light colours <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2019)

9 / 10 would be a 10 / 10 but the small letters at the beginning of the words are triggering me a bit


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

I love it! I'll buy 20
9/10 - (They should move across the signature!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really cute with the hamster mascots. I gotta take off some points though for the villager signature being a little over used here. It's definitely unique though, it shows you stand out compared to the rest.

My rating is a definite 8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 17, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 18, 2019)

9/10 I like how it's edited to look nice!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

1000/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2019)

I don't understand why you have a tiny gif there. I mean it's funny and all but can be hard to read or see. Not mentioning that by itself it looks sorta bland. 6/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2019)

Vaati said:


> I don't understand why you have a tiny gif there. I mean it's funny and all but can be hard to read or see. Not mentioning that by itself it looks sorta bland. 6/10


Letters are kinda bold though. I’ll think of something to update it.

7/10


----------



## boring (Apr 18, 2019)

hell yeah 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 18, 2019)

8/10, it looks nicer now!


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Ten out of ten and a bunch of dancing skeleTENS


----------



## XD001 (Apr 19, 2019)

8/10


----------



## buniichu (Apr 19, 2019)

10/10 nice old animal crossing classic ✧･ﾟ: *✧･ﾟ:*


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

7/10 mERcH In BiO


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Jonathan is second best but still great! 10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

6/10 -1 for getting your JoJo's wrong

(that's Joseph)


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Whoopsie, Joseph is the best Joestar! 20/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## buniichu (Apr 22, 2019)

10/10 

/) /)
(*^*>


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Actually really well made 10/10


----------



## tifachu (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10
Intense


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

You should get rid of the text at the bottom 
10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10 nice!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10 Cute!


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Pikmin look like discount miis 8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

9/10, pok?mon is life


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

9/10 c;


----------



## smoogle_ (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10

it was really cute 
i liked the diffrent fonts


----------



## duckykate (Apr 24, 2019)

6/10, looks good but i think some pictures or something would be a nice touch : )


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

9/10 Joker is pretty 'ight, but you could use more or make it loop better.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 loving the theme


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)

beautiful as always 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

8.5/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 I love the traditional art style of Mario.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 I love it LOL


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

9/10 Love how Personalized it is!


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 even a non weeb has to admit this is pretty awesome


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

9/10 looks a lot cooler. The name on the bottom right is a nice touch as well.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

9/10, I like how everything is put together


----------



## LinkyofLoogvil (Apr 26, 2019)

*8/10*

I like how you organized the accounts n' stuff.


----------



## smoogle_ (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 
very loogy


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

7/10 Nice!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10, love me some Beatle bois


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 it's so cute lmao


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10, one of my favorite themes/colors <3


----------



## Hat' (Apr 27, 2019)

yesss 10/10!!! so pretty


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 not sure who the signer is but that quality is NICE.


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

I've liked yours since the first time I laid eyes on it! 10/10


----------



## pavlov (Apr 27, 2019)

very cute! 10/10​


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Thats actually really cool! 10/10


----------



## Hat' (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 that girl getting hit by a rock


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

9/10 yep


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 

Best siggy I've ever seen xD​


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Thunks! 8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Shayden (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 amazing birds


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 ♡ฅ(ᐤˊ꒳ฅˋᐤ♪)


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

I think it might be too big atm but who really cares. It's cute/simple and I love the drop down shadow underneath your links! 9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

10/10 trippy!


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

I know right?! Try the scroll bar 

ps 10/10 as per usual!


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

7/10 eh you changed your sig xD looks cool though

- - - Post Merge - - -

What is this anime anyway?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)

8/10, it's just one gif but it's still very adorable and well animated.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> 7/10 eh you changed your sig xD looks cool though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What is this anime anyway?


Google search "SukaSuka"

Lol 10/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

It's freaking huge! How have you been evading the mods?! 6/10 for lack of respect for other users.


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 28, 2019)

9/10
I'm so sorry, I don't know how I didn't notice but I shouldn't make up excuses, I've changed it now


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

8/10 utterly spooked


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 28, 2019)

8/10 Kinda blurry but nice themes in your houses.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Same sig, same rating 10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

9/10 how you do that? .-.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Do what exactly? 8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2019)

9/10 love the aesthetic but the loop of the GIF is a bit strange


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Awesome signature as always 10/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 28, 2019)

10/10 Love The Beatles.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

10/10 It?s not a sig. it?s a gallery


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Birds in a box 8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

You currently have quite possibly the most interesting signature on the website. 10/10.


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 very nice and tidy, as i said b4 i like this character! i'd love to see some info of your ac town though, that's the only thing i'd add ^^


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 simple, but cute!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

7/10 pretty good


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10! 

Very cute, I love Lucario! But.. Bulbasaur will always be my fave~​


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Cool looking gif but restarts too quickly. You might aswell have used an image. 8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

0/0 not even a signature!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

So basically bump

8/10 it's nice but it's making my phone lag really bad lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

I am very sorry about that.

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2019)

You now have one like Jacob. 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

10/10 just curious, is that the longest version of the gif? Is there a video out there that it comes from?


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

9/10 cool. Thinking of getting into this series.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2019)

10/10

Not sure if I have a signature, I haven't posted in like months lol


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

N/A sorry I don’t see one.


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

10/10 love it haha


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 2, 2019)

10/10, adorable! I love the lay out of everything too!


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

10 / 10 is that.. Yoshis Story for N64?!
Absolutely love this game <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 6, 2019)

10/10

Very cute and unique! :3​


----------



## Raayzx (May 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Hat' (May 6, 2019)

9/10 
(I'm happy cuz I actually understood what was written in japanese...)


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

7 / 10 the more I look at it, the more I feel stared at o.o


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

9/10 cute


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (May 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2019)

Better then the last but I dont understand what it is lol 8/10


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Spooky castles that’s what it is~

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2019)

Oh ok, 8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 6, 2019)

10/10, love me some Okabe


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Hat' (May 7, 2019)

9/10, because yes


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

10/10! 

I really like the aesthetic you're going for :>​


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2019)

*sucks in air* yoshi's story !!!

10/10


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 8, 2019)

I love teddiursa, 10/10


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

2/10 sorry i don’t really understand it


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

3/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

9/10 I love


----------



## StressedJess (May 18, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 19, 2019)

9/10, really cool looking gif.


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 19, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## StrayBluet (May 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

9.9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2019)

1/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

you deserve 7/10


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

8/10 I really like the one on the right


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

7/10
i have never played yoshi's story before


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

8/10 why do they look like drake and josh to me?


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

10/7


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## buniichu (May 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

9/10 lol

Btw how do you put all your texts in links on the right of your gif? Everytime I tried that it just goes above or below.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

Use tables to set them to the side 

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

Ahh thank you!

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

2/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

2/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

0/10 I don’t see anything.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2019)

I'd just like to bump this here thread.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (May 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2019)

9 / 10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

10/10 looks simple yet great!


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 24, 2019)

None existent.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

9/10 nice car


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

7/10 half of these I used for my diamond team back in 2007.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

I used them in 2009 and 2019.


----------



## Dim (May 29, 2019)

7/10

You forgot to rate me


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

10/10 high quality.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

ikr its in 4k


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

0/10 there’s nothing there


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 31, 2019)

10/10, it's got everything that a signature needs really, and more. Nice GIF to boot as well, which you can thank yours truly for.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 2, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

8/10 cute!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 5, 2019)

3/10
I don't know what it is


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

3/10 it’s a bit broken


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 10, 2019)

6.5/10


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 12, 2019)

A rad 8/10.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2019)

Not into cars but it has nice visual stuff going on and wowie

u may pass with a 7.5/10


----------



## Hat' (Jun 16, 2019)

8/10 cute!!!!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2019)

Fancy and fab even tho idk whats going on

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

10/10 puyo puyo


----------



## Shayden (Jun 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2019)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 17, 2019)

10/10 its a classic :')


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2019)

10/10, I think it's very cute c:


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 17, 2019)

9/10
A banger


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 17, 2019)

1/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 17, 2019)

7 / 10 simple but cute!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 17, 2019)

It's a little too busy for my taste

6/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 17, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2019)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 17, 2019)

Yoshi's story yay

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2019)

9/10 looks cool!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 17, 2019)

9/10 very Unique


----------



## Shayden (Jun 17, 2019)

10/10 it's so cute


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2019)

9/10 incredible! Only problem is the texts on the bottom are a little hard to see


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 17, 2019)

7/10

Nostalgic, but I didn't know what game it was from


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

9 / 10 Blue + Pokemon is always a great choice.


----------



## Poppytea (Jun 18, 2019)

10/10 love how cute your signature is!


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 18, 2019)

10/10 looks like an actual TPC


----------



## Rosalind (Jun 18, 2019)

8/10 it's cute and minimalistic


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2019)

10/10, even though I’m not sure what it’s from


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

Lookario

9/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 22, 2019)

8/10
cute dolls and cupcakes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

10/10

(Can I just say your collectible lineup and aesthetic are both awesome as well?)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2019)

10 / 10 =)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2019)

9/10 
Adorable villagers I love it


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2019)

9/10 lovely animation


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

oooh fun! 7/10


----------



## coille (Jun 23, 2019)

10/10, solid good quality meme


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 24, 2019)

9 / 10 a really nice car!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

10/10 adorable


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

9/10 I like Lucario


----------



## Shayden (Jun 28, 2019)

9/10 it's cool!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 28, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

9/10 

Nice sig, love how it’s the shape of the AC symbol.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 29, 2019)

10/10

rate my sig 0


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

6/10


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

8/10, idk who made it but i like it and it's nice with something different than most others as well


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

4/10 it's actually quite sinister


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 1, 2019)

10/10 avatar always looking good


----------



## Maiana (Jul 1, 2019)

10/10 i love the colors~


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

1/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2019)

10 / 10 wtf xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

6/10


----------



## pink (Jul 8, 2019)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 8, 2019)

5/10


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 8, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 10, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 10, 2019)

9/10 dats a dank car cant tell if its a lambo Ferrari or mclaren but my best guess is a lambo.


----------



## matt (Jul 10, 2019)

8/10 I love the rain


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 11, 2019)

3/10 It's a bit boring.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 11, 2019)

7.5/10. I quite like it, it is creative and colourful


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 12, 2019)

10, love the aesthetic!


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

10/10 because it’s Link and the Legend of Zelda series is one of the best out there


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2019)

N/A


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 12, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2019)

7/10 not bad


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

Do you like my car?/Initial D Gas, Gas, Gas 

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2019)

10/10!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

9 / 10 Nice car.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 29, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)

10 / 10 xD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2019)

7.5/10
I'm not entirely sure if that signature is off-center on purpose, lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

10/10 very n o i c e


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 3, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

offensive

0/10 / N/A


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 5, 2019)

5/10


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

No signature. 0/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 6, 2019)

(My signature is not showing on this thread  )

5/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 6, 2019)

7/10, the little animals are quite sweet!


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

8/10 adorable :3


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 7, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2019)

7/10


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## buniichu (Aug 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2019)

10/10 nice!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

9/10... Go beatles!


----------



## buniichu (Aug 10, 2019)

10/10 pretty


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 10, 2019)

10/10 very pretty and graceful.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 10, 2019)

7 / 10 

It's nice, but a bit big for my taste!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

7/10 Only problem is the texts are a bit hard to see. I like how you used his dark arrows as underlines and the overall theme you have going. It's pretty neat.


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 30, 2019)

Your is 10/10


----------



## Circus (Aug 30, 2019)

10/10. I want to know how to make ones like that.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

N/A no signature yet


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 30, 2019)

Circus said:


> 10/10. I want to know how to make ones like that.



The signature was made by TSqured at her signature shop 

Yours is 3/10, too wide


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

Don’t know why a signature being too wide is a problem, but whatever.

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)

10 / 10 Simple but somewhat relaxing!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

10000000000000000/10!!!

I LOVE Pompompurin so so so much!!! ; A ;​


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

4/10 bland


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 31, 2019)

10/10 I love the backround


----------



## hzl (Aug 31, 2019)

10/10 love the colour scheme


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

9/10 supah kewl


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 31, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

2/10


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 1, 2019)

No signature...
10/10 for simplicity


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 1, 2019)

10/10 They look so cute


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 1, 2019)

10/10 
I wish I could do that! It looks really good.


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 1, 2019)

10/10 and my signature was made by the wonderful TSquared


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2019)

10 / 10 how could I rate that guy bad <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

9/10 v cute


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

9/10

Would be 11/10 if Eevee was a Vaporeon.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Sep 3, 2019)

4/10 almost didn't see it


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

3/10

Looks like a child did it


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 3, 2019)

8/10
very aesthetic, doesn't look very tasty tho


----------



## buniichu (Sep 3, 2019)

9/10 I like the artwork


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

10/10

Cute defined


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Sep 5, 2019)

3/10


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

7/10!!! cute!


----------



## Dim (Sep 6, 2019)

7/10 cool but a bit of a fire hazard


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 20, 2019)

10/10 love the design


----------



## Circus (Sep 21, 2019)

8/10 

The colors go really well together.


----------



## Zura (Sep 21, 2019)

Ah the jock villagers and their goofy dialogue. 6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 21, 2019)

2/10


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2019)

9/10 im a sucker for those kinds of sigs :')


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 22, 2019)

9/10 *Lily!*


----------



## Dim (Sep 23, 2019)

9/10 not a fan of those villagers besides Rosie but very cool sig! :0

- - - Post Merge - - -

know what? imma not be biased give 10/10 cause it's creative!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

Simple and vintage 8/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2019)

10/10 







Took a while to load so I thought it was nothing at first lol Looks amazing though!


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

10/10 I wuv pokemon, don't you? c:


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

Nox said:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks it took a while to create a gif this big. I've also been meaning to ask who made your sig? It looks amazing.

7/10 I also wuv pokemon


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2019)

Lab coats/lab coats

Just kidding, 10/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

7/10 I can find entire anime episodes in this thread lol


Excalibur said:


> Thanks it took a while to create a gif this big. I've also been meaning to ask who made your sig? It looks amazing.


Thanks! She was from a different forum and went by Jess.


----------



## Zura (Sep 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> 7/10 I can find entire anime episodes in this thread lol
> 
> Thanks! She was from a different forum and went by Jess.



I been practicing making gifs and making viewable long gifs/ So far I have been able to convert a 24-25min episode into a 15min long gif but it's also super choppy and almost unwatchable. However, I recently made Riley's signature which is a 2min part of an episode made into a 1:30m gif. I've always wanted to have sizeable videos available on this forums but sadly it isn't something they have implemented yet. I've settled for super long and hug gifs to show off anime clips 

Btw awesome as always! 10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)

10/10 the legend lives on


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

10/10 Its cute


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 12, 2019)

8 / 10 it's so weird, that it's good again.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 12, 2019)

9/10. Idk what else to say.


----------



## tae (Oct 12, 2019)

5/10. it’s like all the other villager pixels out there.


----------



## Dim (Oct 12, 2019)

8/10 I think I see where you're going with that, something simple and not overstimulated. looks kinda nice. Also Gengar is one of my favorite gen 1 pokemon. What's more.... color kinda goes well with avatar


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 13, 2019)

9 / 10 very cute and I like the pixelfont. :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

8/10 v cute :>


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

9/10 adorable!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 15, 2019)

10/10! so cute, and I love fall landscapes!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

8/10 I think I've had baths like that in my day.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 15, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

Wow that's very cool

10/10 easy


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 love it


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2019)

12/10 super cute! Love the art.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 super cute <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

Too much advertisements, you spammer

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 Most creative member : ^)


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 Nice signature!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

7/10


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

3/10

I'm allergic to anime sadly


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

And you don't even have a sig 2/10


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

9/10, anime


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10 cx


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10 spooky


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 19, 2019)

A+ 10/10  Maybe the wrong season though


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

well... 8/10, very cake


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 19, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2019)

7/10

Shouldn't those be jack-o-lanterns, instead of gingerbread... :thonk:​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

8/10!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)

10/10 cats are cute


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 21, 2019)

5/10
Too much anime for my liking


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 21, 2019)

2/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 21, 2019)

Avarage run of the mill signature that I see everywhere. Still points for style 6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2019)

10 for the gingerbread men


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)

Dejavu 6/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

10/10

Seems awfully familiar to me for some reason... owo​


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2019)

5/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

That stomach wearing headphones unsettles me...

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

10/10 bootastic


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 31, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

10/10 for me!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 22, 2019)

9/10 Only thing that I would suggest changing is to make it have a smooth loop


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 23, 2019)

6/10

personally not a fan of those style sigs, sorry


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

3/10 I don't know how to feel.


----------



## Zura (Nov 24, 2019)

Pretty average 8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

8/10, very organized! not my personal colour choices but it's really aesthetic.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10

Can you let someone else rate my stuff please?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

Will give it a 9/10!

I admire how organized yours is! Mine is basically plain.​


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 5, 2019)

7.5/10 cute!!


If any of u insult my dog I will find u


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 7, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

10/10!

Cheems Doge approves!​


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

*10/10!!!*


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Hanayumi (Dec 7, 2019)

4/10
Sorry but you only have a Pachirisu pic as a signature


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

10/10! That looks so nice!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10~ 

Looks very nice and clean, but I feel like you need a Christmas one ;D​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

10/10 Cute!


----------



## Stil (Dec 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2019)

3/10 - Its too simple!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10 - How lovely!


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10, very cute


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

6/10
Removed points because it's so big


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10 super cute n I love how you coordinated the color of Lily into it :')


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10 - Love the quote and the villagers! (And thanks!)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2019)

9! Very cute and simple


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2019)

9/10 awww ^W^


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

7/10 really creative!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2019)

7/10





Emolga59 said:


> 7/10 really creative!



thanks I worked really hard on it


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

8/10 I saw the background this time which makes me love it even more!


----------



## nanpan (Dec 14, 2019)

9/10! Don't think I've seen that many villagers on a signature before haha


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

nanpan said:


> 9/10! Don't think I've seen that many villagers on a signature before haha



I couldn't choose only 10 villagers. i ended up having 20 other villagers that I cut from the final design.

Also, 7/10 for you.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 14, 2019)

10/10 broskii


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

7/10 but todoroki is best boy


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 20, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

10/10

I definitely like it but kinda curious on two things. 1) How was it made? 2) Why was it made?


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

4/10 not really that keen on it imo


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Is your's a advertisement for trains? I mean it's definitely unique but why do you feel you need to advertise? um 8/10 cause it sorta fits and I like the color scheme


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

Zura said:


> Is your's a advertisement for trains? I mean it's definitely unique but why do you feel you need to advertise? um 8/10 cause it sorta fits and I like the color scheme


Thankyou yes it's an advertisement for my website otherwise people won't find it lol

Your signature is nice, I rate it 8/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 29, 2019)

9/10!

Your advertisement worked on me, dang it.


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks I give yours a 9/10 too the quote really stands out well


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 30, 2019)

Zura said:


> 10/10
> 
> I definitely like it but kinda curious on two things. 1) How was it made? 2) Why was it made?



1) I used Animate CC 2015 to make it
2) Just to let anyone know what villagers i currently have and i no longer have, and which villagers of mine are the most favourites...Even when you don't care all of those things lol. I love making my own statistics basically

Ok back to the game

8/10


----------



## matt (Dec 30, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Hat' (Dec 31, 2019)

9/10!


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Its quite nice, 7 out of 10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

6/10


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

4/10 it's a bit microscopic


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

7/10


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

8/10
PS what was your username before you changed it I can't remember


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

matt said:


> PS what was your username before you changed it I can't remember



I think it was Shinichi, before that it was xRileyx. Forgive me if I spelt those wrong.

6/10


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes Xriley is the one I remember

5/10 bit small


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

10/10 Big fan of the dude!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2020)

9/10 

The colors sorta throw me off and give me a bit of a headache... nwn

Other than that, it looks fine!​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

10/10 minimalistic and cute:>


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## matt (Jan 2, 2020)

7/10

Pls rate mine good It took me a whole 7 minutes to make


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

I like it! What do you want in a signature? For example, how would you like your's personally made? 9.5/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 2, 2020)

9/10!

Very...epic. That's the word, hehe.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

matt said:


> Pls rate mine good It took me a whole 7 minutes to make


Beautiful indeed 

@above 6/10 nice and straightforward but it needs more *pizzaz*


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

matt said:


> 7/10
> 
> Pls rate mine good It took me a whole 7 minutes to make


I know you didn't ask but I went ahead and made this for you. 






Rainbows!!! 10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 12, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

8/10


----------



## LottieandSoul (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

7/10


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Byebi (Jan 16, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 16, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

9/10!!! (Love the pink!)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

9/10 My Hero <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Antonio (Jan 26, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

8/10


----------



## matt (Jan 26, 2020)

6/10 I'm not ready to smash or get smashed


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## IKI (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10 ★


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 27, 2020)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

10/10, love the colors!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 29, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

8/10


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 30, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

64/10 doesn't matter what anyone else says, this is prob the best sig on tbt


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

10/10 it's legendary


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10 very cool!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10 love it


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 3, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 3, 2020)

9 / 10
cute <:


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

9.5/10

It would be 10/10 if you'd put it in the center


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

7/10, its cute lol


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 14, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

6, its a little bright


----------



## Zura (Feb 17, 2020)

9/10 beautiful and unique but I feel like it's missing something


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

7/10 you have a really neat signature!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Toska (Feb 18, 2020)

9.5/10! I love the design of it


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

8/10 like the colours and that its in the shape of a leaf :3


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2020)

7/10


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

8/10 cause im not sure what it is >< but i love the clickable links on the picture, how u do that


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

7/10 its really nice!!


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

ty i tried making one myself, rofl ;-;
7/10! not sure what ur sig is from but all your colors/themes match well


----------



## sierra (Feb 20, 2020)

10/10 it’s got color, momentum, drama. Love it.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

9/10 - it’s helping me not go insane with the wait :>


----------



## sierra (Feb 21, 2020)

10/10 The end of the F****** world is a great f******* show. AND Cool name and town name!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

6/10


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 29, 2020)

10/10 cool :3


----------



## Megan. (Mar 1, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## allainah (Mar 1, 2020)

9/10

not my thing but i dO love the clickable picture links


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

8/10 its really cool ahah


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

8/10 I don't watch anime but cool


----------



## Damniel (Mar 6, 2020)

9/10 it's very nice art!


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

6/10


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

10/10 pretty<3


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

10/10!!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 11, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

very nice 10/10


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

10/10 i love the stitches animation, my bb stitchy ♥


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

8/10 its cute!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 11, 2020)

8/10


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 11, 2020)

9/10, blue's a pretty color


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

9/10 :>


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

9/10

i love cloud signatures


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

8/10
cool and good


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

Straight up 10.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 10, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 11, 2020)

10/10 for imagination


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2020)

10/10 I love sushi


----------



## Darkesque_ (Apr 11, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 28, 2020)

5/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Jas (Apr 28, 2020)

7/10! yay for all dreamies!


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

8/10 ! simple and cute


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 28, 2020)

9/10 bright and cute!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 29, 2020)

10/10


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 29, 2020)

i dont rly see much so 4/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

5/10!


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

0/10 because i can’t see whatever’s there lol


----------



## moonolotl (May 18, 2020)

8/10, simple but super cute!!


----------



## Enxssi (May 18, 2020)

7/10, great color palette


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

5/10! Just spoilers


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

2/10


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

i can't see your signature it leads to a broken attachment for me


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

7/10 it’s really nice!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

9/10 super cute :3


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

7/10 the faded pink hair reminds me a lot of nezuko *u*


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

7/10


----------



## kelpy (May 18, 2020)

10/10 boo!!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

4/10!


----------



## Hikari (May 20, 2020)

3/10, 2 edgy 4 me


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

The image doesn't show up for me/10


----------



## Hikari (May 20, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The image doesn't show up for me/10



well that's awkward lmao... is it visible now?

9/10, love starry nights


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

Hikari said:


> well that's awkward lmao... is it visible now?
> 
> 9/10, love starry nights


Yeah I see it! 9/10 very graphic colors


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2020)

8/10


----------



## lieryl (May 20, 2020)

8/10 ^_^


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

8/10 it’s pretty and matches your aesthetic well!


----------



## Hikari (May 20, 2020)

8/10, that ghost (boo?) is adorable! c:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2020)

10/10 love the* a e s t h e t i c*


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Aaaaah calming...9/10!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

I'm sorry. I'm gonna have to give you a 3 out of 10.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 21, 2020)

2/10 Too messy, and the colors are all over the place.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Could be better in the center, but I'll give it an 8/10!


----------



## ujenny (May 21, 2020)

7/10 idk colors dont rlly match but i like ur signature and the villager quote? ig lol


----------



## pamelarose (May 21, 2020)

10/10

Creative and cute


----------



## ForgottenT (May 21, 2020)

7/10 Simple, but nice.


----------



## Hikari (May 21, 2020)

9/10, love the animated background and shape of the sig! pls the artwork is super charming!


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

9/10! Nice!


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

6/10 it do be matching your aesthetic


----------



## lieryl (May 21, 2020)

10/10 a precious ghost


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## Hikari (May 21, 2020)

"View attachment 260286"/ 10.  :c


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Hikari said:


> "View attachment 260286"/ 10.  :c


Fixed!
And 7/10


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Broken image/10 
I'm sorry, but now I see that.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Broken image/10
> I'm sorry, but now I see that.


Its broken? I can see it..

4/10


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

0/10 cant see anything lmao


----------



## Rubombee (May 22, 2020)

8/10 because that boo is adorbs :3


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

6/10


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

5/10


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

5/10 simple but is organized and is easy on the eyes


----------



## Elov (May 23, 2020)

8.5/10 very spoopy and cute


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 23, 2020)

4/10


----------



## salem_ (May 23, 2020)

5/10 not a fan of italic cursive font :c


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

6/10 I like the spooky vibes!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 23, 2020)

10/10

I love a good surprise lol


----------



## Hikari (May 23, 2020)

9/10, inspirational quote that isn't edgy/cheesy!


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

6/10 it’s not really my style but it’s still cool!


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

10/10


----------



## SarahsNY (May 23, 2020)

Empty/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

5/10 and


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 23, 2020)

I can see it and I'm bias 10/10


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

6/10 not my style either but very well made!


----------



## Hikari (May 23, 2020)

9/10! 



Sugaryy said:


> 5/10 and





Teddy345 said:


> I can see it and I'm bias 10/10



the reason why you two can see it is because it was posted in a PM between the two of ya'll, meaning that everyone else doesn't have "permission" to see it, since it was from a private conversation. you'll have to host it on a image hosting website if you want everyone else to see it lol, I had the same issue


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 23, 2020)

SarahsNY said:


> Empty/10





Hikari said:


> 9/10!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent an Imgur link, hope that fix it!
Also 10/10 I love it! But again I'm bias.


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

10/10! (Lmk if you can see it anyone :') )


----------



## Hikari (May 23, 2020)

8/10, you're good now! love the tropical vibe of it


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

still 6/10 but very nicely made!


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

7/10 cute and simple!


----------



## nenka (May 24, 2020)

9/10
The art is absolutely adorable, I like the animation and the aesthetic is great. ^^


----------



## Emzy (May 24, 2020)

8/10 I love the photo!! It's adorable!


----------



## Elov (May 24, 2020)

Automatic 10/10 because of Chester. Deducting one point because he's covered in boo boos. So 9/10. xD


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

3/10 i cant see what’s there ;;


----------



## salem_ (May 24, 2020)

8/10 SPOOPY GHOSTY


----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)

8/10 very pretty island design!


----------



## Hikari (May 24, 2020)

10/10 i-it's so beautiful


----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)

10/10 is it based on persona?? So cool!


----------



## Elov (May 24, 2020)

xara said:


> 3/10 i cant see what’s there ;;


Can you see it now? 
-
6/10 wish it wasn't hidden tbh xD


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

can see it now and 7/10! very pretty ;;


----------



## IonicKarma (May 24, 2020)

10/10 THAT BOO IS SO CUTE I LOVE IT


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

7/10 it’s kinda cool


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

2/10 not all that much to it,,


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

xara said:


> 2/10 not all that much to it,,


Cause I got lazy it took to long


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

1/10


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

7/10 i like the shades of blue that were used!


----------



## salem_ (May 24, 2020)

still 8/10 for the spoppyghosty


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 24, 2020)

8/10 good atmosphere but a little dark in some areas


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

6/10 it’s pretty!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2020)

9/10

Can't wait to get roasted!


----------



## salem_ (May 24, 2020)

ireallylikethesignunderspoileritsa8/10butwhyisitunderaspoiler???/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

4/10 not my thing ;w;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 24, 2020)

10/10 matches O'Hare's aesthetic.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

6/10 doesn’t match your avatar but is still really nice!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

10/10


----------



## salem_ (May 25, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## Rubombee (May 25, 2020)

10/10 it's lovely!! love the natural look you've got here!

Edit: wait, it's something else in black and white now… Does it just change every time you refresh the page? :000


----------



## Emzy (May 25, 2020)

10/10 Lovely art!!


----------



## Blink. (May 25, 2020)

10/10 cause Emzy's art is to die for


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

9/10 v aesthetically pleasingggg


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

10/10 adorable art ;^;


----------



## salem_ (May 25, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (May 25, 2020)

8/10 it's a pretty cute pic


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

5/10 not sure where it’s from but it’s neat!


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

7/10 like the lil boo


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

7/10
Nice way to display villagers


----------



## salem_ (May 26, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

9/10 so pretty!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Elov (May 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

7/10 it's really cute but idk the right alignment is bothering me???


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Kurb (May 26, 2020)

8/10, because it’s really well crafted
(i had an image for mine but the image insertion wanted to be a jerk)


----------



## salem_ (May 26, 2020)

abitempty/10 ;_;


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Blink. (May 26, 2020)

11/10

Plus ultra indeed


----------



## lieryl (May 26, 2020)

10/10 cause my art is no longer there ;D


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

9/10 i've always admired yours ;-;


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

8/10 really cute!!


----------



## succulents (May 26, 2020)

10/10 i love the little ghost! super cute


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

10/10

...I need advice. is it too cluttered with 2 spoilers or are we chill xD


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

6/10 - not really my style but you get a bonus for including the peach surprise box c’:


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

10/10 cause I'm a big boo fan uwu


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 28, 2020)

10/10 really original


----------



## Loubelle (May 28, 2020)

10/10 really cute with your character and little tiny villagers QuQ


----------



## salem_ (May 28, 2020)

6/10!


----------



## KatBunny (May 28, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

3/10 pretty bland tbh


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 28, 2020)

10/10 obviously it screams O'hare's favorite vacation spot!


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

8/10 it’s so cute!!


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2020)

8/10

Someone call the Ghost Busters


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Uh 3/10


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

7/10 nice colour scheme and theme


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

I’m on mobile but I’m giving it a 11/10 anyway


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I’m on mobile but I’m giving it a 11/10 anyway


signature art is take-my-soul/10


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ForgottenT (May 29, 2020)

7/10
Your signature does not follow the rules, it can be a maximim of 250 pixels tall.


----------



## Elov (May 29, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

7/10


----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)

10 punchies/10


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

11/10 peach baby and godzilla


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

10/10 amazing


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

7/10 i like the colours


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

9/10 cause placement and size is meh


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 9/10 cause placement and size is meh


it would be bigger if it wasn't for size limits on sigs, btw i think yours is over the limit might wanna make it smaller


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it would be bigger if it wasn't for size limits on sigs, btw i think yours is over the limit might wanna make it smaller


yeah no one's brought it up so i think it's ok


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

3/10 not really my style but it matches your avatar at least ^^


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

10/10 sp00py ghost


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

7/10 really cool


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

60/10


----------



## Blink. (May 31, 2020)

9/10

so that's where you pfp came from. cute c:


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

8/10


----------



## biibii (May 31, 2020)

8/10 he kinda spooks me


----------



## Opal (May 31, 2020)

8/10, it's cute!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 31, 2020)

10/10 I see sparkles, I like


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

10/10 like the little villagers


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

8.5/10


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

4/10 cool but not really my style >_<


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

i live for ur ghost c: 10/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Elov (Jun 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

10/10 really cute


----------



## moonbox (Jun 2, 2020)

8/10 I love Punchy


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 2, 2020)

10/10 Adorable!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

10/10 Love the art and the falling leaves in the background


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

9/10 really cute!


----------



## Elov (Jun 2, 2020)

5/10 cute, but its stretched out


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

10/10 unbeatable


----------



## Elov (Jun 2, 2020)

10/10 undefeatable


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2020)

10/10 it looks like he’s staring into my soul


----------



## Elov (Jun 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

6/10 rudy’s adorable


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

Dude, I am actually digging that Boo. Tots 9/10


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 3, 2020)

10/10 it's so adorable


----------



## zenni (Jun 3, 2020)

3/10 too much vertical space & would appreciate more pics but pfp is pretty dope


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

10/10 love it!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 3, 2020)

10/10 because Deku XD


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

3/10 kinda plain but you’ve got some really nice villagers! :>


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

10/10 cute and I fed snowbelle


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

10/10 wow I want one


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

5/10 not really my style but it’s still very cool!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

8/10


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

7/10, it's staring into my soul


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10 but I'm bias


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 9/10!


If I add O'hare I get the +1? Also 10/10 love that sig.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> If I add O'hare I get the +1? Also 10/10 love that sig.


M a y b e : )

Still 9/10


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Super cute!! <3 9/10!!


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

6/10 simple but cute!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

i love ur sig/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

9/10 love those chibis


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

7/10 it’s really nice!!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10 love boo


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

8/10
solid line up and cute picture!


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10 adorable! :>


----------



## salem_ (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10 SPOOPY GHOST IS NOW THE PROTAGONIST


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10 very spoopy and dark and goes with your theme of witches and halloween stuff well C:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

9/10


----------



## salem_ (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10 punchy is one of my weak point ok


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2020)

6/10 the mushroom lamps with the b&w filter looks really cool!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

10/10 I fed snowbelle too


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

7/10


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

10/10 very punchy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 10, 2020)

7/10

is my sig a broken link?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

8/10 nope


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 10, 2020)

10/10
Kinda want to steal it...


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

7/10 it’s really cute!


----------



## salem_ (Jun 11, 2020)

still 10/10  ❤


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

10/10 I was surprised to learn your signature changes if I refresh!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

6/10 looks really cool!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## salem_ (Jun 12, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## salem_ (Jun 12, 2020)

6/10!


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

6/10 it’s a very pretty pic!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

10/10 sp00py ghost


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 13, 2020)

8/10 cool image but hard to read!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

7/10 still very nice!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

6/10 it’s very pretty!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

7/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

5/10 a bit plain but you’ve got some nice dreamies! ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 23, 2020)

6/10 not that good but nice dreamies!


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

6/10 it’s pretty!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 23, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

still 6/10 ;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

Simple but cute! 8.979/10.


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

under construction ;u; 2/10


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

6/10 it’s very cute!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2020)

This is so much harder on mobile now lol

10/10 cute boo bby


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

6/10, basic but fits theme


----------



## seularin (Jun 24, 2020)

take my soul/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

Keroppi/10 (Keroppi being the equivalent of infinity)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

10/10 fits theme perfectly


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 24, 2020)

10/10 one of the series that made me cry lol.


----------



## seularin (Jun 24, 2020)

10/10 @Ace Marvel ur sigs are amazing


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

6/10 still very cute!


----------



## Ciary (Jun 24, 2020)

creative
simple
memorable
almost perfect
9/10


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 4, 2020)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

8/10 it’s really pretty!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 4, 2020)

9/10 cute art and also fits your theme
i admire your dedication to the BNHA aesthetic


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

7/10 it’s cute!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

10/10


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

i think i know what anime that's from so for that 10/10 would cry again


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

7/10 still very cute!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

11/10 
Gotta give lots of points for MHA, amazingly done too


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

6/10 pretty!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

10/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 24, 2020)

7/10 funny and good tip lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)

9.8/10 super beautiful but it would look even better if it were centered :>


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

6/10 looks nice!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 25, 2020)

8/10 Very simple I like it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 25, 2020)

10/10 amazing artttt


----------



## xTech (Jul 28, 2020)

8/10 very cute but could maybe do with a bit more (also would look nice if you centred it imo)


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

9/10 really like your reps look


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 28, 2020)

Have not seen Cowboy Bebop, but would be a fool to give it any lower than a 10 for that smooth gif.


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

6/10 - your ocs look great!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

9/10 I think it's a classic on this forum


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 29, 2020)

8’5/10 beri kuul


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

6/10 you’ve got some nice villagers and i love the font you used for your name!


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 30, 2020)

xara said:


> 6/10 you’ve got some nice villagers and i love the font you used for your name!


Ty! How could I improve it?


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 30, 2020)

3/5


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 30, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Broken image but other than that 8.9/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

10/10 Amazing. Beautiful. Delicious. What a work of modern art.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2020)

10/10 heckin good


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

8.89/10 I like the Mario theme


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 30, 2020)

that signature is still impressive 10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

10/10 Simple but Cowboy Bebop is legendary.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

1/10 since i don’t know who that is lmao


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 31, 2020)

9/10 really cute


----------



## xTech (Jul 31, 2020)

9.5/10 extremely cute, love the little Popsicle and Ice Cream that's mixed in with the pets, and it matches your aesthetic very nicely.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

5/10, good but not my style


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

11 mudas out of 10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Jotaro/10


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10, i love loz


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 12, 2020)

10000/10
lmao


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10 I read your work, it was amazing~


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10

mines boring my apologies


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10 cuz its jess


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 12, 2020)

Jotaro/10


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

6/10 it looks super neat!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 14, 2020)

10/10 would watch again


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

8/10 not a poem anymore and sheik


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

10/10 that’s literally so cute i’m sobbing


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

10/10 best ghost gif


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

8/10 ADORABLE. SLEPY.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 18, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 18, 2020)

I might be bias but 10/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

10/10 you're a sig making legend and _oh wow how's it so cute_


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

10/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 18, 2020)

10/10 i love it <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 18, 2020)

10/10 <3 it's really pretty


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 18, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

7/10 it looks great!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

10/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

10/10 but I may be biased


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2020)

9/10


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

5/10 sorry


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 12, 2020)

??/10 I can't see your signature


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> ??/10 I can't see your signature



OOF 0.0 

I'll rate you 7/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 it‘s so simplistic I love it : ‘ )


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 wow! It's cozy


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

0/10 there’s uh,, nothing there lmao


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 14, 2020)

10/10 Boo ❤


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 27, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Sep 27, 2020)

8/10, very cute! im guessing they're a sanrio character?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Hikari said:


> 8/10, very cute! im guessing they're a sanrio character?


Yup! It's Kuromi :3
5/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 27, 2020)

10/10 Kuromi's the best


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 27, 2020)

8/10, like the Among Us reference.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

4/10. It’s very plain. >_<
(Although, your lineup is a clear 11/10. It’s GORGEOUS.)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2020)

10/10 it’s pretty!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

Bumping because I love my sig right now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2021)

10/10 banger sig, theme matching as always, and the fact that it has each season


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2021)

9/10 my friend has a folder of images like these called "hell on earth" and i love them. u have not received a 10/10 for having a NON PRISTINE COPY OF THE IMAGE


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 11, 2021)

7/10


----------



## Plume (Nov 22, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

8/10, would be a 10/10 if the one image to the left of Dom would load


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2021)

neoratz said:


> 9/10 my friend has a folder of images like these called "hell on earth" and i love them. u have not received a 10/10 for having a NON PRISTINE COPY OF THE IMAGE


I didn't know there was a term for that aesthetic until recently


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 6, 2022)

Limon said:


> I didn't know there was a term for that aesthetic until recently


10/10
It has all of your villagers!! <3


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 20, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> 10/10
> It has all of your villagers!! <3


9/10 love the whole theme you have going on!


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 23, 2022)

I love the cute dogs in your signature.  Dogs are my favorite!! 10/10 I love travel too lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 23, 2022)

That character is pretty great 9/10


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 23, 2022)

10/10 
I feel that...


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 23, 2022)

9/10!


----------



## lana. (Feb 23, 2022)

10/10 its so cute


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)

9/10


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

10/10
Cool seasonal Midoriya signature


----------



## xara (Feb 27, 2022)

6/10. it’s pretty cool!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

6/10, simple but also nice!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

64/10 majoras mask is fantastic


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

9/10 SO CUTE!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2022)

9/10


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2022)

still 9/10


----------



## gigii (Mar 3, 2022)

10/10 love all the art ppl made for you!


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2022)

5/10, it’s cute!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2022)

infinity/100 so adorable


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 5, 2022)

8/10 Thats a pretty cool cloud.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

8/10 Very neat quote! Harsh reality, but lovely nonetheless.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

10/10
You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2022)

still 6/10.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

10/10


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

10/10 Very interesting and unique!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 12, 2022)

Still 10/10


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 12, 2022)

8/10 cool! I love the rabbit.


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Eeeeh 7/10


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 13, 2022)

Hm 8.5/10
 I like how you made it organized like that!


----------



## Zerous (Mar 13, 2022)

7/10, I like the art


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

7/10, it’s pretty and matches the rest of your aesthetic perfectly!


----------



## vinnie (Mar 27, 2022)

10/10!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 27, 2022)

10/10
Simple, Rainbow and Symmetrical!


----------



## gigii (Mar 28, 2022)

8~10 like it!


----------



## vinnie (Mar 28, 2022)

7/10, it's pretty cute


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

5/10. i can’t see the image, but i like the rainbow text!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

xara said:


> 5/10. i can’t see the image, but i like the rainbow text!


wait, really? I can. That's odd, I'll try to fix it.

8/10


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2022)

6/10 Can confirm that the image is broken :/


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

7.5/10
Simple and nice!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

9/10 Your OCs are cool and it was drawn by the one and only xSuperMario64x! :]


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

10/10!


----------

